# What are you reading?



## hjmick

Currently, _The Lost City of Z: A Tale of Deadly Obsession in the Amazon_ by David Grann

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Lost-City-Deadly-Obsession-Amazon/dp/0385513534]The Lost City of Z[/ame]


From Publishers Weekly:



> In 1925, renowned British explorer Col. Percy Harrison Fawcett embarked on a much publicized search to find the city of Z, site of an ancient Amazonian civilization that may or may not have existed. Fawcett, along with his grown son Jack, never returned, but that didn't stop countless others, including actors, college professors and well-funded explorers from venturing into the jungle to find Fawcett or the city. Among the wannabe explorers is Grann, a staff writer for the New Yorker, who has bad eyes and a worse sense of direction. He became interested in Fawcett while researching another story, eventually venturing into the Amazon to satisfy his all-consuming curiosity about the explorer and his fatal mission. Largely about Fawcett, the book examines the stranglehold of passion as Grann's vigorous research mirrors Fawcett's obsession with uncovering the mysteries of the jungle. By interweaving the great story of Fawcett with his own investigative escapades in South America and Britain, Grann provides an in-depth, captivating character study that has the relentless energy of a classic adventure tale.



John Grisham's review for Amazon.com:



> In April of 1925, a legendary British explorer named Percy Fawcett launched his final expedition into the depths of the Amazon in Brazil. His destination was the lost city of El Dorado, the &#8220;City of Gold,&#8221; an ancient kingdom of great sophistication, architecture, and culture that, for some reason, had vanished. The idea of El Dorado had captivated anthropologists, adventurers, and scientists for 400 years, though there was no evidence it ever existed. Hundreds of expeditions had gone looking for it. Thousands of men had perished in the jungles searching for it. Fawcett himself had barely survived several previous expeditions and was more determined than ever to find the lost city with its streets and temples of gold.
> 
> The world was watching. Fawcett, the last of the great Victorian adventurers, was financed by the Royal Geographical Society in London, the world&#8217;s foremost repository of research gathered by explorers. Fawcett, then age 57, had proclaimed for decades his belief in the City of Z, as he had nicknamed it. His writings, speeches, and exploits had captured the imagination of millions, and reports of his last expedition were front page news.
> 
> His expeditionary force consisted of three men--himself, his 21-year-old son Jack, and one of Jack&#8217;s friends. Fawcett believed that only a small group had any chance of surviving the horrors of the Amazon. He had seen large forces decimated by malaria, insects, snakes, poison darts, starvation, and insanity. He knew better. He and his two companions would travel light, carry their own supplies, eat off the land, pose no threat to the natives, and endure months of hardship in their search for the Lost City of Z.
> 
> They were never seen again. Fawcett&#8217;s daily dispatches trickled to a stop. Months passed with no word. Because he had survived several similar forays into the Amazon, his family and friends considered him to be near super-human. As before, they expected Fawcett to stumble out of the jungle, bearded and emaciated and announcing some fantastic discovery. It did not happen.
> 
> Over the years, the search for Fawcett became more alluring than the search for El Dorado itself. Rescue efforts, from the serious to the farcical, materialized in the years that followed, and hundreds of others lost their lives in the search. Rewards were posted. Psychics were brought in by the family. Articles and books were written. For decades the legend of Percy Fawcett refused to die.
> 
> The great mystery of what happened to Fawcett has never been solved, perhaps until now. In 2004, author David Grann discovered the story while researching another one. Soon, like hundreds before him, he became obsessed with the legend of the colorful adventurer and his baffling disappearance. Grann, a lifelong New Yorker with an admitted aversion to camping and mountain climbing, a lousy sense of direction, and an affinity for take-out food and air conditioning, soon found himself in the jungles of the Amazon. What he found there, some 80 years after Fawcett&#8217;s disappearance, is a startling conclusion to this absorbing narrative.
> 
> _The Lost City of Z_ is a riveting, exciting and thoroughly compelling tale of adventure.



I'm about halfway through it and I must say it is quite interesting and very well written.


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Undercover-Economist-Exposing-Poor-Decent/dp/0195189779]Amazon.com: The Undercover Economist: Exposing Why the Rich Are&#8230;[/ame]

Think-I-know-it-all leftists and populists really should read this one....Real economics, using real modern day examples and scenarios...I'm a little more than halfway through it.

Next up: [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Meaning-Mind-Thomas-Szasz/dp/0275956032]Amazon.com: The Meaning of Mind (9780275956035): Thomas Szasz: Books[/ame]

Can't wait to crack this one.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Questions-About-American-History-Supposed/dp/0307346684]Amazon.com: 33 Questions About American History You&#39;re Not Supposed to Ask (9780307346681):&#133;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/How-Clone-Perfect-Blonde-Science/dp/1594740089]Amazon.com: How to Clone the Perfect Blonde: Using Science to Make Your Wildest Dreams Come&#133;[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist

Just finished "Unlimited Access" An FBI Agent  Inside the Clinton White House.

My Grandfather flew B-24's in Europe during WWII so I really enjoyed this one:
"The Wild Blue : The  Men and Boys Who Flew the B-24s Over Germany 1944-45" Stephen Ambrose.


----------



## Woyzeck

I'm currently reading _The Left Hand of Darkness_ by Ursula K. Le Guin. I did take a brief interlude from it to read the _Tao Te Ching_ (presumably) by Lao Tzu.


----------



## JBeukema

Currently reading [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Science-Liberty-Democracy-Reason-Nature/dp/0060781505"]The Science of Liberty: Democracy, Reason, and the Laws of Nature[/ame]

Just purchased Gray's Anatomy (1934 edition from Random House's House of Collectibles) and [ame="http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=me%3DAG56TWVU5XWC2&field-keywords=a+patriot%27s+history&x=0&y=0"]a patriot's history[/ame] at the 2ndhand shop tody (well, technically yesterday)


----------



## editec

_The Mission Song_ by John Le Carre.  This is my _"keep in the truck so I have something to read when I'm waiting for an appontment or stuck in traffic or something_" book

Not remotely his best work, FYI.

Also I'm reading this book online.


----------



## midcan5

Still reading too many at once: still working through Manchester's 'Glory and the Dream,' excellent excellent history, also finishing 'The Modern Mind,' by Peter Watson, great book on the ideas that made the 20th century, Jeremey Waldron's 'Law and Disagreement,' light reading is John Douglas', 'Mind Hunter, on the FBI's elite serial crime unit,' and always lots of poetry. 

Next thinking about 'Philosophy, Politics, Democracy: Selected Essays' by Joshua Cohen or 'Rise and Fall of Communism,' by Archie Brown. 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Philosophy-Politics-Democracy-Selected-Essays/dp/0674034481/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8]Amazon.com: Philosophy, Politics, Democracy: Selected Essays (9780674034488):&#8230;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Rise-Fall-Communism-Archie-Brown/dp/0061138797/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8]Amazon.com: The Rise and Fall of Communism (9780061138799): Archie Brown: Books[/ame]


In fiction, 'Things fall apart' by Chinua Achebe, looks interesting.


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Battle-Spain-Spanish-Civil-1936-1939/dp/014303765X/[/ame]

Great read thus far, as all of Beevor's books are.


----------



## strollingbones

i finished "36 hour day" and i am starting "making an exit"  both are about dealing with dementia and parents


----------



## B. Kidd

Now that I'm back in a forum site, I'm re-reading:

ASSHOLES NO MORE    (THE ASSHOLE SAGA, VOL. 1) by Dr. X. (Xavier) Crement, M.D..

Author is "a proctologist by training and trade, he realized he was treating the wrong end of most of his patients."

It, TRULY IS, available at amazon.com..


----------



## HUGGY

*What are you reading? 
*

USMB


----------



## Gem

I'm currently reading "Robinson Crusoe," for the first time, I'm embarrassed to admit.  I have decided to make this summer my - "Read all the books my ridiculous English Lit. program skipped so that I could take courses that studied Oprah books or other "non-canon" literature."

I also have a 1-year old son - which means I occasionally need something to read while watching him splash in the baby pool or tackle my poor dogs.  So I'm reading the "Twilight" series.  Don't judge me!  Its trash...but I know that my 14-year old self would have LOVED it.

I'm debating what else to start...I'm thinking about "The Heretic's Daughter," has anyone read that?


----------



## B. Kidd

HUGGY said:


> *What are you reading?
> *
> 
> USMB




Get vol. 1, Huggy. 
It's a serious 12-step program for ASSHOLISM.
If vol. 1 takes, you'll save money on buying vol.'s 2 & 3.
Trust me!


----------



## Zoom-boing

_The Beach House_ by James Patterson.  So far, so good.


----------



## hortysir

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Under-Dome-Novel-Stephen-King/dp/1439149038/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1277596336&sr=1-1[/ame]



> The first thing readers might find scary about Stephen King's _Under  The Dome_ is its length. The second is the elaborate town map and  list of characters at the front of the book (including "Dogs of Note"),  which sometimes portends, you know, heavy lifting. Don't you believe it.  Breathless pacing and effortless characterization are the hallmarks of  King's best books, and here the writing is immersive, the suspense  unrelenting. The pages turn so fast that your hand--or Kindle-clicking  thumb--will barely be able to keep up.


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Hotel-Hampshire-Ballantine-Readers-Circle/dp/034541795X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1277608841&sr=1-1"]The Hotel New Hampshire[/ame] by John Irving.


----------



## WillowTree

"Why Evolution is True" Jerry A. Coyne


----------



## rightwinger

I am reading this stupid message board


----------



## Zoom-boing

Moved on to _The Lost Symbol_ by Dan Brown.


----------



## Greenbeard

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/After-Virtue-Study-Moral-Theory/dp/0268035040/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1277697457&sr=8-1]_After Virtue_[/ame] by Alasdair MacIntyre.


----------



## hjmick

hortysir said:


> Amazon.com: Under the Dome: A Novel (9781439149034): Stephen King: Books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing readers might find scary about Stephen King's _Under  The Dome_ is its length. The second is the elaborate town map and  list of characters at the front of the book (including "Dogs of Note"),  which sometimes portends, you know, heavy lifting. Don't you believe it.  Breathless pacing and effortless characterization are the hallmarks of  King's best books, and here the writing is immersive, the suspense  unrelenting. The pages turn so fast that your hand--or Kindle-clicking  thumb--will barely be able to keep up.
Click to expand...


The best SK book since before _Gerald's Game_, but still not as good as _The Stand_.



Woyzeck said:


> The Hotel New Hampshire by John Irving.



I've always like Irving's work and _The Hotel New Hampshire_ is one of the better ones.



Zoom-boing said:


> Moved on to _The Lost Symbol_ by Dan Brown.



The only thing worse than, and more disappointing than, this book were the two movies made from previous Brown books...

Me: _206 Bones_ by Kathy Reichs. 

Very good book, but nothing like the television show. No real surprise there.


----------



## Dr Grump

The Cold Six Thousand

James Elroy


----------



## hortysir

hjmick said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Under the Dome: A Novel (9781439149034): Stephen King: Books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing readers might find scary about Stephen King's _Under  The Dome_ is its length. The second is the elaborate town map and  list of characters at the front of the book (including "Dogs of Note"),  which sometimes portends, you know, heavy lifting. Don't you believe it.  Breathless pacing and effortless characterization are the hallmarks of  King's best books, and here the writing is immersive, the suspense  unrelenting. The pages turn so fast that your hand--or Kindle-clicking  thumb--will barely be able to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best SK book since before _Gerald's Game_, but still not as good as _The Stand_.
> 
> 
> 
> Woyzeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hotel New Hampshire by John Irving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always like Irving's work and _The Hotel New Hampshire_ is one of the better ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moved on to _The Lost Symbol_ by Dan Brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing worse than, and more disappointing than, this book were the two movies made from previous Brown books...
> 
> Me: _206 Bones_ by Kathy Reichs.
> 
> Very good book, but nothing like the television show. No real surprise there.
Click to expand...

Not as Epic as the stand, but the pages turn quicker I think.


----------



## Ringel05

*What are you reading?*

Right now?  Posts on the USMB.  Thought that would be obvious.


----------



## Harry Dresden

"I STUCK MY FINGER IN IT"....by the Little Dutch Boy....i thought he was talking about the dam.....


----------



## hortysir

Harry Dresden said:


> "I STUCK MY FINGER IN IT"....by the Little Dutch Boy....i thought he was talking about the dam.....


The dyke punched him for it


----------



## Ringel05

Currently I an reading: 
Before the Deluge: A Portrait of Berlin in the 1920s by Otto Friedrich


----------



## Dr.House

_The Genesis Secret_ by Tom Knox

(after reading _The Marks of Cain_ by the same author)


----------



## Catbert

Standing in line to read Alpha Rising as soon as my daughter and her fiance are through with it. Unknown author, but reviews are good.


----------



## Woyzeck

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Artist-Floating-World-Kazuo-Ishiguro/dp/0679722661/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1277869614&sr=1-1"]An Artist of the Floating World[/ame] by Kazuo Ishiguro.


----------



## hjmick

I read a lot of books. Different authors, different genres, fiction, nonfiction. I love to read. One of my favorite books is _The Stand_ by Stephen King. I've read it three times. The original 1978 publication, the 1990 uncut version, then the 1978 version again. It stood, for me, as an unparallelled epic novel, perhaps King's best work and a modern American classic. While I've enjoyed to no end a great many books since, it has stood the test of time in my mind, with nothing in fiction coming close to it's level of story telling.

Until now...

I just finished _The Passage_ by Justin Cronin. An author I had never heard of with just two other books to his name. This book may very well have usurped _The Stand_ as my favorite. I'll know for sure after I sleep on it, but it doesn't look good for King.

Viral vampires, post apocalyptic America, perilous journey, great story telling...

This is definitely the best book I've read this year.

And the best thing? It's the first book of a trilogy.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Passage-Justin-Cronin/dp/0345504968/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281500343&sr=1-1]Amazon: The Passage[/ame]

Enter the Passage


----------



## Luissa

hjmick said:


> Currently, _The Lost City of Z: A Tale of Deadly Obsession in the Amazon_ by David Grann
> 
> The Lost City of Z
> 
> 
> From Publishers Weekly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1925, renowned British explorer Col. Percy Harrison Fawcett embarked on a much publicized search to find the city of Z, site of an ancient Amazonian civilization that may or may not have existed. Fawcett, along with his grown son Jack, never returned, but that didn't stop countless others, including actors, college professors and well-funded explorers from venturing into the jungle to find Fawcett or the city. Among the wannabe explorers is Grann, a staff writer for the New Yorker, who has bad eyes and a worse sense of direction. He became interested in Fawcett while researching another story, eventually venturing into the Amazon to satisfy his all-consuming curiosity about the explorer and his fatal mission. Largely about Fawcett, the book examines the stranglehold of passion as Grann's vigorous research mirrors Fawcett's obsession with uncovering the mysteries of the jungle. By interweaving the great story of Fawcett with his own investigative escapades in South America and Britain, Grann provides an in-depth, captivating character study that has the relentless energy of a classic adventure tale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Grisham's review for Amazon.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In April of 1925, a legendary British explorer named Percy Fawcett launched his final expedition into the depths of the Amazon in Brazil. His destination was the lost city of El Dorado, the City of Gold, an ancient kingdom of great sophistication, architecture, and culture that, for some reason, had vanished. The idea of El Dorado had captivated anthropologists, adventurers, and scientists for 400 years, though there was no evidence it ever existed. Hundreds of expeditions had gone looking for it. Thousands of men had perished in the jungles searching for it. Fawcett himself had barely survived several previous expeditions and was more determined than ever to find the lost city with its streets and temples of gold.
> 
> The world was watching. Fawcett, the last of the great Victorian adventurers, was financed by the Royal Geographical Society in London, the worlds foremost repository of research gathered by explorers. Fawcett, then age 57, had proclaimed for decades his belief in the City of Z, as he had nicknamed it. His writings, speeches, and exploits had captured the imagination of millions, and reports of his last expedition were front page news.
> 
> His expeditionary force consisted of three men--himself, his 21-year-old son Jack, and one of Jacks friends. Fawcett believed that only a small group had any chance of surviving the horrors of the Amazon. He had seen large forces decimated by malaria, insects, snakes, poison darts, starvation, and insanity. He knew better. He and his two companions would travel light, carry their own supplies, eat off the land, pose no threat to the natives, and endure months of hardship in their search for the Lost City of Z.
> 
> They were never seen again. Fawcetts daily dispatches trickled to a stop. Months passed with no word. Because he had survived several similar forays into the Amazon, his family and friends considered him to be near super-human. As before, they expected Fawcett to stumble out of the jungle, bearded and emaciated and announcing some fantastic discovery. It did not happen.
> 
> Over the years, the search for Fawcett became more alluring than the search for El Dorado itself. Rescue efforts, from the serious to the farcical, materialized in the years that followed, and hundreds of others lost their lives in the search. Rewards were posted. Psychics were brought in by the family. Articles and books were written. For decades the legend of Percy Fawcett refused to die.
> 
> The great mystery of what happened to Fawcett has never been solved, perhaps until now. In 2004, author David Grann discovered the story while researching another one. Soon, like hundreds before him, he became obsessed with the legend of the colorful adventurer and his baffling disappearance. Grann, a lifelong New Yorker with an admitted aversion to camping and mountain climbing, a lousy sense of direction, and an affinity for take-out food and air conditioning, soon found himself in the jungles of the Amazon. What he found there, some 80 years after Fawcetts disappearance, is a startling conclusion to this absorbing narrative.
> 
> _The Lost City of Z_ is a riveting, exciting and thoroughly compelling tale of adventure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm about halfway through it and I must say it is quite interesting and very well written.
Click to expand...

I need to read Scott Pilgrim Volume 1 and 2, my friend let me borrow them, and I keep forgetting I have them.


----------



## Samson

hjmick said:


> Currently, _The Lost City of Z: A Tale of Deadly Obsession in the Amazon_ by David Grann
> 
> The Lost City of Z
> 
> 
> I'm about halfway through it and I must say it is quite interesting and very well written.



I read this. Fascinating Story.


----------



## hjmick

Samson said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, _The Lost City of Z: A Tale of Deadly Obsession in the Amazon_ by David Grann
> 
> The Lost City of Z
> 
> 
> I'm about halfway through it and I must say it is quite interesting and very well written.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read this. Fascinating Story.
Click to expand...


It was a great read, well written and engrossing. Almost made me want to go down there and look for Fawcett myself...


----------



## Modbert

I will have to check out The Passage there Hjmick. _The Stand _is one of my favorite books of all time, though not my favorite. Though I actually enjoy _IT_ more than The Stand but that's not my favorite either.


----------



## hjmick

Modbert said:


> I will have to check out The Passage there Hjmick. _The Stand _is one of my favorite books of all time, though not my favorite. Though I actually enjoy _IT_ more than The Stand but that's not my favorite either.



Do it Bert. I recommend about one of every seven books I read, though I do recommend _The Lost City of Z_ as well so this last bunch it's two of seven...

I came across the book at Costco and, after reading the flap, was reminded of _The Stand_. This was why I bought it. It may be better. I almost wish I'd waited to read it just so the release of the second book would be closer. Now I have to wait at least a year.


----------



## Modbert

hjmick said:


> Do it Bert. I recommend about one of every seven books I read, though I do recommend _The Lost City of Z_ as well so this last bunch it's two of seven...
> 
> I came across the book at Costco and, after reading the flap, was reminded of _The Stand_. This was why I bought it. It may be better. I almost wish I'd waited to read it just so the release of the second book would be closer. Now I have to wait at least a year.



That's how I felt with_ The Dresden Files._ I read all of them in a few months (school can be a huge free time vaccum. ) and now I got to wait until around October for the newest in the series.

So other than the previous mentioned books, what do you consider your favorite books?


----------



## Luissa

The Harry Dresden books seem good. My client is listening to them on "tape", and they seem pretty interesting.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Reading the U.S. Army's counter insurgency manual currently.


----------



## Modbert

Luissa said:


> The Harry Dresden books seem good. My client is listening to them on "tape", and they seem pretty interesting.



Such entertaining and fun reads.


----------



## hjmick

Modbert said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it Bert. I recommend about one of every seven books I read, though I do recommend _The Lost City of Z_ as well so this last bunch it's two of seven...
> 
> I came across the book at Costco and, after reading the flap, was reminded of _The Stand_. This was why I bought it. It may be better. I almost wish I'd waited to read it just so the release of the second book would be closer. Now I have to wait at least a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I felt with_ The Dresden Files._ I read all of them in a few months (school can be a huge free time vaccum. ) and now I got to wait until around October for the newest in the series.
> 
> So other than the previous mentioned books, what do you consider your favorite books?
Click to expand...


_Fahrenheit 451_, Richard Matheson's _I Am Legend_, Asimov's _I, Robot, The Historian_ by Elizabeth Kostova. _Thunderstruck_ is a very good account of murder in the early 20th century. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_, Vonnegut's _Timequake_. Douglas Preston, best known for his fiction has written a couple of very good nonfiction pieces, _Cities of Gold_ and _Dinosaurs in the Attic_. The latter is about the American Museum of Natural History, the former is the story of the author's ride on horseback through the American southwest. A couple of collections of short stories by Bradbury and Dick come to mind.

A sentimental favorite, only because the author used my dad's name and image for a character, is Lisa Scottoline's _Dirty Blonde_. It's the only book of hers I've read.

There are several fiction authors I read regularly, but as much as I enjoy their work, they don't necessarily make my list of favorite books.


----------



## Kalam

R.C. Christian said:


> Reading the U.S. Army's counter insurgency manual currently.



That makes two of us...


----------



## strollingbones

john sandford....just finished two of his books, heat lighting and naked prey.....

i finished, glass rainbow, by james lee burke last week....which i promptly sold to a customer for 10 bucks....(i was happy)


----------



## HUGGY

"The Pilot" by Sean Corey.  I am re-reading it with the intention of re- writing it as a three book trilogy.


----------



## Douger

At the moment ?
Scroll down a little
http://www.greanvillepost.com/?p=6899


----------



## hjmick

strollingbones said:


> john sandford....just finished two of his books, heat lighting and naked prey.....
> 
> i finished, glass rainbow, by james lee burke last week....which i promptly sold to a customer for 10 bucks....(i was happy)



Sandford is very good. I've read most of his stuff and all of the "Prey" books.


----------



## Barb

The Joy of Divorce.


----------



## AquaAthena

The Road To Serfdom by F.A. Hayek. 

It's all about the road we are on and how ignorant people got us here.


----------



## goldcatt

The Dollmaker by Harriette Arnow


----------



## Samson

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Places-Between-Rory-Stewart/dp/0156031566/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281659525&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: The Places In Between (9780156031561): Rory Stewart: Books[/ame]

Interesting memoir of a Scot that walked across Afghanistan 3 months after the USA intervened with the Taliban.

Really gives you a good idea about how, and why _real_ average rural Muslims preceive their world.


----------



## LuckyDan

Walden by Hank Thoreau. It's taking me awhile. I'm a slow reader. On top of that, he keeps making all these classical lit and historical references that sidetrack me when I have to look them up. Very challenging, but educational and at times humorous.


----------



## uscitizen

Patriots by David Drake.


----------



## Woyzeck

I'm on the last hundred pages of _The World According to Garp_, by John Irving.

I also started reading _The City and the City_ by China Mieville.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

I am working my way through my Pratchett collection.


Currently on the Fifth Elephant.


----------



## Samson

Woyzeck said:


> I'm on the last hundred pages of _The World According to Garp_, by John Irving.



Great Book: Have you read Hotel New Hampshire?


----------



## Samson

goldcatt said:


> The Dollmaker by Harriette Arnow






> The Dollmaker was originally published in 1954 to immediate success and critical acclaim. In unadorned and powerful prose, Harriette Arnow tells the unforgettable and heartbreaking story of the Nevels family and their quest to preserve their deep-rooted values amidst the turmoil of war and industrialization. When Gertie Nevels, a strong and self-reliant matriarch, follows her husband to Detroit from their countryside home in Kentucky, she learns she will have to fight desperately to keep her family together. A sprawling book full of vividly drawn characters and masterful scenes, The Dollmaker is a passionate tribute to a woman's love for her children and the land.



cool


----------



## Woyzeck

Samson said:


> Woyzeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the last hundred pages of _The World According to Garp_, by John Irving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Book: Have you read Hotel New Hampshire?
Click to expand...


Yeah. I liked _Hotel New Hampshire_, but not as much as some of Irving's other stuff. And now having finished it, I liked _Garp _better than it.


----------



## Samson

Woyzeck said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woyzeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the last hundred pages of _The World According to Garp_, by John Irving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Book: Have you read Hotel New Hampshire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I liked _Hotel New Hampshire_, but not as much as some of Irving's other stuff. And now having finished it, I liked _Garp _better than it.
Click to expand...


Yes, I agree.

Have you read Cider House Rules?


----------



## Douger

A book called Affluenza.
It's all about duh murkin dream.
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Affluenza-All-Consuming-Epidemic-John-Graaf/dp/1576751996]Amazon.com: Affluenza: The All-Consuming Epidemic (9781576751992):&#133;[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Samson said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dollmaker by Harriette Arnow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dollmaker was originally published in 1954 to immediate success and critical acclaim. In unadorned and powerful prose, Harriette Arnow tells the unforgettable and heartbreaking story of the Nevels family and their quest to preserve their deep-rooted values amidst the turmoil of war and industrialization. When Gertie Nevels, a strong and self-reliant matriarch, follows her husband to Detroit from their countryside home in Kentucky, she learns she will have to fight desperately to keep her family together. A sprawling book full of vividly drawn characters and masterful scenes, The Dollmaker is a passionate tribute to a woman's love for her children and the land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cool
Click to expand...


Finished that one. It's a great read, every word in that blurb is true and more. It's a unique perspective on the nature of strength and the ability to adjust and survive...but I won't spoil it for anybody who might pick it up. 

Next up....Voyage by Stephen Baxter. 

Mars and the space program. It's a little technical, but if you can handle that I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Spoonman

Playboy.  For the articles of course.


----------



## Woyzeck

Samson said:


> Woyzeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great Book: Have you read Hotel New Hampshire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I liked _Hotel New Hampshire_, but not as much as some of Irving's other stuff. And now having finished it, I liked _Garp _better than it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree.
> 
> Have you read Cider House Rules?
Click to expand...


Not yet, that's the next Irving book I'm gonna read.

Anyway, I quit reading _The City and the City_, it wasn't really catching my attention. I'm now reading Leo Tolstoy's _Resurrection _and Jim Butcher's_ Proven Guilty_.


----------



## strollingbones

finished 'dead watch' now reading 'dark of the moon' both john sandford....when i work i do a lot of light reading...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I usually have a number of book by the bedside and right now its:

Blacklisted by History -- M Stanton Evans

The Omega Point -- Whitley Streiber

Forbidden Friendships: homosexuality and male culture in Renaissance Florence -- Michael Rocke (my ancestors feature prominently and infamously in it and I finally understand now why everything before our move down to Calabria in the 1500's was shrouded in mystery)

Journey to Ixtlan -- Carlos Castenada

The Girl with the Green Dragon Tattoo -- Steig Larsson

Il Magnifico -- Miles J. Unger (recommended by a USMB'er)


----------



## Douger

Reading/editing
TROPICAL AMERICANS by B'RYAN in Literature & Fiction


----------



## Wry Catcher

I've just started two non fiction books, "On the Brink" by Henry Paulson, Jr and "The Death of American Virtue, Clinton v. Starr" by Ken Gormley.  Paulson's book, thus far, is a disappointment.  The title suggests an in depth examination of how we got to where we were in the last days of the Bush Administration; thus far it's an "ain't I great piece" of making him look good to history.  I'm about 20% into the book so I hope there is something substantial soon.
In Gromley's I'm less than 10% in but find his style smooth and easy reading.  He covers a lot of material in short order, including short bios of the major players, Whitewater/Madison, etc and does so (really) in a far and balanced way.  He interviewed everyone and amplifies our understanding with pleanty of quotes.  So far, so good.

I'm not very interested in cannibals or vampires so my fiction has recently included Nelson Demille; I finished "Up Country" last month and "Night Fall" last week.  "The Lion" is next up.


----------



## Cal

_Adam_ by Ted Dekker.. An awesome thriller!


----------



## strollingbones

anyone read the 'beans of egypt maine'?


----------



## Samson

You would LOVE

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Close-Range-Wyoming-Annie-Proulx/dp/0684852225/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1282614569&sr=1-2-spell]Amazon.com: Close Range : Wyoming Stories (9780684852225): Annie Proulx: Books[/ame]

Annie Proulx could BE YOU!!


----------



## George Costanza

Yet another novel by Wilbur Smith.  I've just about read them all by now.


----------



## Ringel05

I visit my brother and sister in law soon in Alabama.  I've got to brush up on my language skills.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

I'm currently reading _Century Rain_ by Alistair Reynolds for fun.  Reynolds writes some incredibly Sci Fi and I love his Revelation Space universe.  This is the first book by him not set in the RS Universe I've tried to read.  

For my research I'm reading _Local Rings_ by Nagata.  The book is all but impossible to find.  I filled out an interlibrary loan form and expected it to go into the circular file.  Unbelievably they called me within a week with the book.  My librarians rock.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I'm back to writing. I go through phases of either reading or writing.

I have 2 screenplays that I've been writing/rewriting. One is an action/adventure archaeology story that was literally the worst script ever presented to a groups of NY Screen writers, so as painful as it is it's back to the drawing board after a 2 year hiatus.

The second is a SciFi comedy and I don't know if I'll present it because I keep thinking of things to add, it doesn't hang together, is ridiculous from start to finish but it cracks me up. I just rewrote the opening on the train ride in to NYC this morning and I'm still chuckling over it.

It's starts with a middle aged guy running at night through the woods, he's being pursued, we see colored lights (no offense to The Bass, I don't mean colored in a racial sense) like a police car, but there's no road. He runs, stops against a tree to catch his breath. The lights appear overhead, he's being pursued by a UFO, he falls to the ground screaming in panic, desperately trying to get away...


----------



## Luissa

I am reading Citizen Vince by Jess Walters.
Great book so far, set in 1980 when Carter and Reagan are running against each other. It is about a Mob guy from New Jersey who is put in the witness protection program. So far, he thinks people are after him, and he doesn't know who to vote for.
It is also an Edgar Award winner, Best Novel of the Year.


----------



## Toro

Chief of Station Congo.

Every once in awhile I read a book that isn't about finance or economics.  This is about the CIA's chief of station in Congo during the 1960s.  Good stuff.


----------



## L.K.Eder

birds of east africa by stevenson and fanshawe


----------



## Samson

by Patrick O'Brian


----------



## Modbert

Just finished _Tokyo Vice_ by Jake Adelstein, now reading _From Hell_ by Alan Moore.

I definitely recommend _Tokyo Vice._


----------



## Phoenix

_The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ series ... again.


----------



## Liberty

John Adams, halfway through, amazing book.
Just got Broke today though so I am going to speed through it since it's probably stuff I already know. 
First 100 pages down, basic common sense history so far.


----------



## hjmick

_The Philip K. Dick Reader_. A collection of his short stories.


----------



## Dr.House

I've been reading Lee Child's Jack Reacher series lately...

Man, I'd vote for a Mitch Rapp / Jack Reacher ticket any day...


----------



## hjmick

Dr.House said:


> I've been reading Lee Child's Jack Reacher series lately...
> 
> Man, I'd vote for a Mitch Rapp / Jack Reacher ticket any day...



Have you picked up the new Mitch Rapp novel yet? Flynn is taking us back to Rapp's early days in the clandestine service.

I'll be picking up _Where Men Find Glory: The Odyssey of Pat Tillman_ in the next week or so. It looks good.


----------



## Dr.House

hjmick said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading Lee Child's Jack Reacher series lately...
> 
> Man, I'd vote for a Mitch Rapp / Jack Reacher ticket any day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you picked up the new Mitch Rapp novel yet? Flynn is taking us back to Rapp's early days in the clandestine service.
> 
> I'll be picking up _Where Men Find Glory: The Odyssey of Pat Tillman_ in the next week or so. It looks good.
Click to expand...


I have all the Rapp series in hardcover...


----------



## hjmick

Dr.House said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading Lee Child's Jack Reacher series lately...
> 
> Man, I'd vote for a Mitch Rapp / Jack Reacher ticket any day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you picked up the new Mitch Rapp novel yet? Flynn is taking us back to Rapp's early days in the clandestine service.
> 
> I'll be picking up _Where Men Find Glory: The Odyssey of Pat Tillman_ in the next week or so. It looks good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have all the Rapp series in hardcover...
Click to expand...


Have you tried Daniel Silva's books? His Gabriel Allon series is very good stuff.


----------



## Modbert

_Cosmos_ by Carl Sagan & _Guns, Germs, and Steel_ by Jared Diamond. Both excellent reads thus far.


----------



## Dr.House

hjmick said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you picked up the new Mitch Rapp novel yet? Flynn is taking us back to Rapp's early days in the clandestine service.
> 
> I'll be picking up _Where Men Find Glory: The Odyssey of Pat Tillman_ in the next week or so. It looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the Rapp series in hardcover...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you tried Daniel Silva's books? His Gabriel Allon series is very good stuff.
Click to expand...


I think I read one that I grabbed from the library...  I did like it, so I'll have to look at the series more...


----------



## Missourian

Fiction -  rereading Moonfall by Jack McDevitt.  Excellent Sci-fi author up to Polaris.  After Bush was re-elected,  he had a left wing loon meltdown.Here is an online excerpt for Sci-fi lovers:Excerpt from Moonfall​
.
.
.
.
.
.
Nonfiction - Inside War (The Guerrilla Conflict in Missouri During the American Civil War)  by Professor Michael Fellman.

Link to this book on Amazon (as if anyone here but me is interested in reading it ):[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Inside-War-Guerrilla-Conflict-Missouri/dp/0195064712[/ame]​


----------



## Samson

Liberty said:


> John Adams, halfway through, amazing book.
> Just got Broke today though so I am going to speed through it since it's probably stuff I already know.
> First 100 pages down, basic common sense history so far.



Yeah this is a fascinating treatment of one of the outstanding Americans of his time that makes you wonder how, from such a relatively (compared to today) small colonial population, were so many great characters produced _without a public school system_?

Ironically, Adams was one of the few of his day to be a proponent of public education.


----------



## Samson

Missourian said:


> .
> .[/COLOR]
> Nonfiction - Inside War (The Guerrilla Conflict in Missouri During the American Civil War)  by Professor Michael Fellman.
> 
> Link to this book on Amazon (as if anyone here but me is interested in reading it ):Amazon.com: Inside War: The Guerrilla Conflict in Missouri During the American Civil War (9780195064711): Michael Fellman: Books​



This part of the Civil War is horrific reading in its detail: Something any American who feels any superiority over terroristic activities in A-stan should read.


----------



## JBeukema

*What are you reading?


*this thread...


----------



## Annie

I don't get the chance to read many novels, I started one Friday and finished it yesterday afternoon, [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Help-Kathryn-Stockett/dp/0399155341"]_The Help_[/ame]






From the Amazon link:



> From Publishers Weekly
> Starred Review. What perfect timing for this optimistic, uplifting debut novel (and maiden publication of Amy Einhorn's new imprint) set during the nascent civil rights movement in Jackson, Miss., where black women were trusted to raise white children but not to polish the household silver. Eugenia Skeeter Phelan is just home from college in 1962, and, anxious to become a writer, is advised to hone her chops by writing about what disturbs you. The budding social activist begins to collect the stories of the black women on whom the country club sets relies and mistrusts enlisting the help of Aibileen, a maid who's raised 17 children, and Aibileen's best friend Minny, who's found herself unemployed more than a few times after mouthing off to her white employers. The book Skeeter puts together based on their stories is scathing and shocking, bringing pride and hope to the black community, while giving Skeeter the courage to break down her personal boundaries and pursue her dreams. Assured and layered, full of heart and history, this one has bestseller written all over it. (Feb.)
> Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.



It was so good! May be more of a 'chick' book, though deals in a novel way with the Civil Rights era, from a Southern perspective.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Lost Lake by Philip Margolin


----------



## SFC Ollie

Third Book of the Fire and Ice series by George R R Martin. only 4 of the 7 books have been released so far and HBO is working on a mini series. Great read.....


----------



## chikenwing

Logix5000 Controllers General Instructions

Rockwell Autimation


----------



## eagleseven

Usmb


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Broke


----------



## westwall

The Eastern Front by Eric Flint, part of his 1632 series, plus The First 280 er 20 Years of Monty Python.


----------



## Modbert

_The Island of Dr. Moreau_ by H.G Wells and _Legacy of Ashes: The History of the CIA_ by Tim Weiner. 

Finished _Cosmos_ and _Guns, Germs, and Steel_ recently. Both excellent reads and recommended.


----------



## Annie

Annie said:


> I don't get the chance to read many novels, I started one Friday and finished it yesterday afternoon, _The Help_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Amazon link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Publishers Weekly
> Starred Review. What perfect timing for this optimistic, uplifting debut novel (and maiden publication of Amy Einhorn's new imprint) set during the nascent civil rights movement in Jackson, Miss., where black women were trusted to raise white children but not to polish the household silver. Eugenia Skeeter Phelan is just home from college in 1962, and, anxious to become a writer, is advised to hone her chops by writing about what disturbs you. The budding social activist begins to collect the stories of the black women on whom the country club sets relies and mistrusts enlisting the help of Aibileen, a maid who's raised 17 children, and Aibileen's best friend Minny, who's found herself unemployed more than a few times after mouthing off to her white employers. The book Skeeter puts together based on their stories is scathing and shocking, bringing pride and hope to the black community, while giving Skeeter the courage to break down her personal boundaries and pursue her dreams. Assured and layered, full of heart and history, this one has bestseller written all over it. (Feb.)
> Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so good! May be more of a 'chick' book, though deals in a novel way with the Civil Rights era, from a Southern perspective.
Click to expand...


I'm happy to see it's being adapted for a movie:

'The Help' Movie To Start Filming This Summer In Mississippi



> 'The Help' Movie To Start Filming This Summer In Mississippi
> 
> SHELIA BYRD | 05/13/10 05:14 PM |
> 
> Inspiring
> Funny
> Typical
> Important
> Outrageous
> Amazing
> Innovative
> Beautiful
> Read More: Bestsellers, Books, Brunson Green, Emma Stone, Kathryn Stockett, Mississippi, The Help, The Help Book, The Help Movie, Viola Davis, Books News
> JACKSON, Miss.  Brunson Green, a producer known on the independent film circuit for movies like "Chicken Party" and "Pretty Ugly People," says he had to fight to get his first major studio picture shot in his home state of Mississippi.
> 
> DreamWorks Studios announced Thursday that the "The Help," based on the 2009 best-seller by Kathryn Stockett, will mostly be shot in Greenwood, Miss., even though it's set in 1960s Jackson.
> 
> "It was really hard for us to bring the film to Mississippi, but state officials worked to make that happen," Green said Thursday.
> 
> While the majority of the movie will be filmed in Greenwood, Brunson said a few scenes also will shot in Jackson and other cities in north Mississippi.
> 
> The book is about black maids living in Jackson, Miss., in the 1960s as the civil rights movement was taking shape.
> 
> Stockett said her "heart would be broken" if it was filmed anywhere but Mississippi.
> 
> Greenwood is a rural city with a population of about 18,000, located in the impoverished Delta region known for blues music and cotton fields. Apparently, that's what appealed to producers.
> 
> "We looked for a town that had a lot of similar aspects of Jackson in the 1960s and Greenwood fit the bill," Brunson said.
> 
> The movie will star "Zombieland" actress Emma Stone and Viola Davis, who was nominated for an Academy Award in 2009 for "Doubt."
> 
> "The Help" starts filming in late July.


----------



## Samson

Patrick O'Brian's Jack Aubry Series. Up to _The Fortune Of War_ where Aubry and Maturin are captured abord the HMS Java after she's destroyed by the USS Constitution.


----------



## Phoenix

Still going through the Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy series - in Life, The Universe and Everything right now.

But on deck is a biography of Clint Eastwood, Gone With The Wind and a book called Masters of Deception - about artists such as Dali, Escher, Fukuda, Ocampo, Muniz, etc.


----------



## boedicca

I'm currently reading:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Girl-Who-Kicked-Hornets-Nest/dp/030726999X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1290876424&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet&#39;s Nest (9780307269997): Stieg Larsson, Reg Keeland: Books[/ame]

I love this trilogy!

One I'm done with this, I'm going to start on The Lymond Chronicles.


----------



## eagleseven

Been meaning to finish this book for some time...now I finally can.


----------



## Anguille

Pagan Holiday: On the Trail of Ancient Roman Tourists






*"The ancient Romans* were responsible for many remarkable achievements&#8212;straight roads, decent plumbing&#8212;but one of their lesser-known contributions was the invention of the first tourist industry.   The first society in history to enjoy safe and easy travel, Romans embarked in droves on the original Grand Tour, traveling from the lost city of Troy to the top of the Acropolis in Athens, from the fallen Colossus at Rhodes to the Pyramids of Egypt, ending with the obligatory Nile cruise at the very edge of the Empire. And as travel writer Tony Perrottet discovers, the popularity of this route has only increased with time.
   Perrottet first discovered this ancient itinerary when he came across the world's oldest surviving guidebook in the New York Public Library&#8212;the _Description of Greece_, dating back to the second century AD. Intrigued by the possibility of re-creating the tour, and wanting to seize the opportunity for one last excursion with Lesley, his pregnant girlfriend, before their lives changed forever, Perrottet set off to rediscover life as an ancient Roman. He was armed for travel with only the essentials&#8212;a backpack full of ancient texts and a second-century highway map reproduced on a twenty foot scroll. As he retraced the historic route, fighting the crowds and reading two-thousand-year-old descriptions of bad food, inadequate accommodations and pushy tour guides, it became clear that tourism has actually changed very little since Caesar's day. 
     A lively blend of fascinating historical anecdotes and hilarious personal encounters, interspersed with irreverent and often eerily prescient quotes from the ancients, _Route 66 AD_ recaptures the magic of the ancient world in all its complexity and wonder."




Very funny and illuminating. One of those books you wish would never end.


----------



## Missourian

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Brasseys-Military-Blunders-Geoffrey-Regan/dp/157488252X/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1290905953&sr=1-2"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ame]


Pretty self-explanatory.  Interesting reading.  The author does a good job holding your attention even where  the repetitive nature of the same mistakes reoccurring over and over throughout the centuries becomes somewhat tedious.


----------



## strollingbones

another 'prey' book by sanford.....lucas davenport is the star character


----------



## Sunshine

I just finished reading The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, The Girl Who Played with Fire, and The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's nest.  A trilogy by the late Stieg Larsson.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

SFC Ollie said:


> Third Book of the Fire and Ice series by George R R Martin. only 4 of the 7 books have been released so far and HBO is working on a mini series. Great read.....



But one that needs a warning: Not for everyone.

My brother and most of my friends that read fantasy swear by that series, but every so often you get someone (like me) that just threw the first book at the wall in anger.  For me, it was the moment that the kid got pushed out the window.  I was so angry at the author for breaking the rules about kids and violence I just couldn't read on.


----------



## FreeSpirit

Since I am very interested in WW2, and pretty much anything and everyone apart of it, I have quite a few books I need to start in my little library, but one that I am planning to start soon, is a biography about  Leni Riefenstahl.

And I need to finish a book I had started a couple months ago titled : "Patton and Rommel : Men of War In The 20th Century"


----------



## SFC Ollie

Dr.Traveler said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third Book of the Fire and Ice series by George R R Martin. only 4 of the 7 books have been released so far and HBO is working on a mini series. Great read.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But one that needs a warning: Not for everyone.
> 
> My brother and most of my friends that read fantasy swear by that series, but every so often you get someone (like me) that just threw the first book at the wall in anger.  For me, it was the moment that the kid got pushed out the window.  I was so angry at the author for breaking the rules about kids and violence I just couldn't read on.
Click to expand...


Well, Bran's story doesn't end there. His story becomes one of the more interesting to me. The story line is more realist as far as personalities go, there is no good guy and bad guy. Sometimes the Bad guy turns out pretty good, And the good guys aren't your typical knights in shining armor. I can't wait for the next book and the mini series.


----------



## westwall

I am currently reading The Last Days of Henry the VIII.  And also The USS Constitution Eagle of the Seas.  Both are quite good.


----------



## JBeukema

just started

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Smart-Sex-Finding-Life-Long-Hook-Up/dp/1890626589]Amazon.com: Smart Sex: Finding Life-Long Love in a Hook-Up World (9781890626587): Jennifer Roback Morse: Books[/ame]


----------



## Samson

JBeukema said:


> just started
> 
> Amazon.com: Smart Sex: Finding Life-Long Love in a Hook-Up World (9781890626587): Jennifer Roback Morse: Books





Jay-Zus-Christ

Chapter 1: If your a MAN, then don't read This Book


----------



## Samson

I've started Tom Clancy's Op-Center Series, and have made it to the 4th book, _Affairs of State_ Where Kurdish terrorists destroy a dam in Turkey at Exactly the same time the Op Center's Remote Unit is in the area and for some unexplained reason is taken hostage by the terrorists..

...yeah, its not heavy, but it's my brotha.


----------



## strollingbones

the history of murder by colin wilson

Product Description
Murder provided public entertainment for the Caesars of ancient Rome, and executions drew huge, enthusiastic crowds in Elizabethan England and at the Bastille in revolutionary France. The thirst for blood and cry for deadly vengeance lie deep in humankind, as criminologist Colin Wilson authoritatively illustrates in this millennial history of the most heinous of human crimes. Analyzing the tangle of motives behind murder and examining an astonishing variety of homicidal methods over the past twenty centuries, Wilson not only profiles infamous historical figures like Vlad the Impaler, Ivan the Terrible, Gilles de Rais, Countess Elizabeth Bathory, Marquis de Sade, and Jack the Ripper, but also studies particular categories of homicide and such phenomena as the Jacobean witch hunts and gangland killings of America's Jazz Age. Wilson's chronicle includes, too, the serial killings, random shooting sprees, and cult murders that have troubled more recent times. The comprehensive history and illuminating analysis of how humans kill, and why, make crime-expert Wilson's volume one that no true-crime fan or student of criminology will want to miss. 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Mammoth-Book-History-Murder/dp/0786707143]Amazon.com: The Mammoth Book of the History of Murder (9780786707140): Colin Wilson: Books[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

Still have too many books open, everyone should read the first two noted below: 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Ill-Fares-Land-Tony-Judt/dp/1594202761/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8]Amazon.com: Ill Fares the Land (9781594202766): Tony Judt: Books[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Moral-Landscape-Science-Determine-Values/dp/1439171211/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8]Amazon.com: The Moral Landscape: How Science Can Determine Human Values (9781439171219): Sam Harris: Books[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Ways-Worldmaking-Nelson-Goodman/dp/0915144514/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8]Amazon.com: Ways of Worldmaking (9780915144518): Nelson Goodman: Books[/ame]


As a further note, this looks too depressing and the online info is enough bad news. lol 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Spirit-Level-Equality-Societies-Stronger/dp/1608193411/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8]Amazon.com: The Spirit Level: Why Greater Equality Makes Societies Stronger (9781608193417): Kate Pickett, Richard Wilkinson: Books[/ame]
The Evidence | The Equality Trust


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> the history of murder by colin wilson
> 
> Product Description
> Murder provided public entertainment for the Caesars of ancient Rome, and executions drew huge, enthusiastic crowds in Elizabethan England and at the Bastille in revolutionary France. The thirst for blood and cry for deadly vengeance lie deep in humankind, as criminologist Colin Wilson authoritatively illustrates in this millennial history of the most heinous of human crimes. Analyzing the tangle of motives behind murder and examining an astonishing variety of homicidal methods over the past twenty centuries, Wilson not only profiles infamous historical figures like Vlad the Impaler, Ivan the Terrible, Gilles de Rais, Countess Elizabeth Bathory, Marquis de Sade, and Jack the Ripper, but also studies particular categories of homicide and such phenomena as the Jacobean witch hunts and gangland killings of America's Jazz Age. Wilson's chronicle includes, too, the serial killings, random shooting sprees, and cult murders that have troubled more recent times. The comprehensive history and illuminating analysis of how humans kill, and why, make crime-expert Wilson's volume one that no true-crime fan or student of criminology will want to miss.
> 
> Amazon.com: The Mammoth Book of the History of Murder (9780786707140): Colin Wilson: Books



Getting in the mood for the holidays.


----------



## danielte

Just finished the fall of the giants - ken folt 
it was amazing .
now i will have to wait untill 2012 for the second part


----------



## Anguille

_Migrants, Sharecroppers, Mountaineers_, Volume 2 of _Children of Crisis_ (Boston: Little, Brown, 1971)

By Robert Coles

I found it in my father's bookcase. Almost 40 years old but still fascinating.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I just finished the first four volumes of Ice and Fire....

God only knows when number 5 will be released.


----------



## JBeukema

Just started [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Way-We-Never-Were-Nostalgia/dp/0465090974]Amazon.com: The Way We Never Were: American Families and the Nostalgia Trap (9780465090976): Stephanie Coontz: Books[/ame] yesterday


----------



## jillian

I'm reading a few things at once, but right now I'm focusing on The Linnet Bird, by Linda Holeman.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Linnet-Bird-Novel-Linda-Holeman/dp/1400097398]Amazon.com: The Linnet Bird: A Novel (9781400097395): Linda Holeman: Books[/ame]


----------



## Samson

jillian said:


> I'm reading a few things at once, but right now I'm focusing on The Linnet Bird, by Linda Holeman.
> 
> Amazon.com: The Linnet Bird: A Novel (9781400097395): Linda Holeman: Books




I like the Historical Setting


----------



## Trajan

I don't read one book at a time, well sorta ..... I usually have 3-4 going at once, I bop back and forth as the mood strikes me.


----------



## jillian

Samson said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading a few things at once, but right now I'm focusing on The Linnet Bird, by Linda Holeman.
> 
> Amazon.com: The Linnet Bird: A Novel (9781400097395): Linda Holeman: Books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Historical Setting
Click to expand...


I do too. It has a dickensian feel without being as slow-going as dickens can be.


----------



## Samson

Trajan said:


> I don't read one book at a time, well sorta ..... I usually have 3-4 going at once, I bop back and forth as the mood strikes me.



Um..so what are you reading?


----------



## jillian

Trajan said:


> I don't read one book at a time, well sorta ..... I usually have 3-4 going at once, I bop back and forth as the mood strikes me.



I do the same thing. I'm not sure it's the best way to focus, though. lol.. 

This is one I just finished. It's a really fun read.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Untouchable-ebook/dp/B003A844SS]Amazon.com: Untouchable eBook: Mike Wheeler: Kindle Store[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Since last posting in the thread almost a month ago, read a bit even with school ramping up.

Currently Reading:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/American-Wasteland-America-Throws-Nearly/dp/0738213640]Amazon.com: American Wasteland: How America Throws Away Nearly Half of Its Food (and What We Can Do About It) (9780738213644): Jonathan Bloom: Books[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Freethinkers-American-Secularism-Susan-Jacoby/dp/0805074422]Amazon.com: Freethinkers: A History of American Secularism (9780805074420): Susan Jacoby: Books[/ame]

I'm only halfway through Freethinkers but I'd recommend it for anyone interested in the subject. I would of finished it by now, but finals got in the way this week.


----------



## jillian

Modbert said:


> Since last posting in the thread almost a month ago, read a bit even with school ramping up.
> 
> Currently Reading:
> 
> Amazon.com: American Wasteland: How America Throws Away Nearly Half of Its Food (and What We Can Do About It) (9780738213644): Jonathan Bloom: Books
> 
> Amazon.com: Freethinkers: A History of American Secularism (9780805074420): Susan Jacoby: Books
> 
> I'm only halfway through Freethinkers but I'd recommend it for anyone interested in the subject. I would of finished it by now, but finals got in the way this week.



when you're done with those, you might want to read Game Change if you haven't already. Fun read for politics junkies.

And i'm sure you did great on finals.


----------



## Trajan

Samson said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't read one book at a time, well sorta ..... I usually have 3-4 going at once, I bop back and forth as the mood strikes me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um..so what are you reading?
Click to expand...


oops. sorry...

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/DUPES-Americas-Adversaries-Manipulated-Progressives/dp/1935191756/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292600115&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: DUPES: How America&#39;s Adversaries Have Manipulated Progressives for a Century (9781935191759): Paul Kengor: Books[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Rise-Fall-Great-Powers/dp/0679720197/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1292600157&sr=1-5]Amazon.com: The Rise and Fall of the Great Powers (9780679720195): Paul Kennedy: Books[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Gray-Lady-Down-Decline-America/dp/1594034869/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1292600272&sr=1-1-spell]Amazon.com: Gray Lady Down: What the Decline and Fall of the New York Times Means for America (9781594034862): William McGowan: Books[/ame]


----------



## Trajan

jillian said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since last posting in the thread almost a month ago, read a bit even with school ramping up.
> 
> Currently Reading:
> 
> Amazon.com: American Wasteland: How America Throws Away Nearly Half of Its Food (and What We Can Do About It) (9780738213644): Jonathan Bloom: Books
> 
> Amazon.com: Freethinkers: A History of American Secularism (9780805074420): Susan Jacoby: Books
> 
> I'm only halfway through Freethinkers but I'd recommend it for anyone interested in the subject. I would of finished it by now, but finals got in the way this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you're done with those, you might want to read Game Change if you haven't already. Fun read for politics junkies.
> 
> And i'm sure you did great on finals.
Click to expand...


hi ho Jillian..I read game change....interesting and typical, whats more what was interesting was halpern and heilemans  take on elizabeth edwards.


----------



## Shadow

Awhile back I was at a party and was talking to one of my friends (who is a pretty burly Marine).  Anyway...he kept telling me to read a book called "Redeeming Love"...and I kept forgetting.  Well... I got it for Christmas this year.  This made me think of Jeremey and his Johanna Lindsay book 

100 points for men who read sappy love stories 

I'm starting it today...


----------



## jillian

Trajan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since last posting in the thread almost a month ago, read a bit even with school ramping up.
> 
> Currently Reading:
> 
> Amazon.com: American Wasteland: How America Throws Away Nearly Half of Its Food (and What We Can Do About It) (9780738213644): Jonathan Bloom: Books
> 
> Amazon.com: Freethinkers: A History of American Secularism (9780805074420): Susan Jacoby: Books
> 
> I'm only halfway through Freethinkers but I'd recommend it for anyone interested in the subject. I would of finished it by now, but finals got in the way this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you're done with those, you might want to read Game Change if you haven't already. Fun read for politics junkies.
> 
> And i'm sure you did great on finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hi ho Jillian..I read game change....interesting and typical, whats more what was interesting was halpern and heilemans  take on elizabeth edwards.
Click to expand...


i know. they found her very difficult. they implied that was the biggest surprise for them because her public persona was so different.


----------



## hortysir

Usmb


----------



## Modbert

_John Adams_ by David McCullough.


----------



## jillian

hortysir said:


> Usmb


----------



## jiojenny

Well Currently I'm reading One Piece Manga... Love this manga..


----------



## Douger

A Few Excerpts from ?Tropical Americans? & The Prologue Information is relevant observations. Knowledge is useful information. Understanding is expandable knowledge. Perspective is balanced understanding. Comprehension is interrelated perspectives. W


----------



## editec

I'm trying to read Krugman's _"The Great Unraveling_" but I'm finding that it so pisses me off to be reminded about the Bush II admin. that I might have to put it down for to keep my sense of outrage in check.


----------



## Liberty

^You read Krugman when you should be reading Hazlitt. No wonder your posts make no sense.

I am reading Shogun for pleasure and like eight books for simultaneous knowledge. -.-

Shogun is awesome by the way.


----------



## Anguille

_A Distant Mirror_ by Barbara Tuchman.

Europe in the 14th century.

This is the third time I've read it and each time I appreciate her insights and her writing style even more than before.


----------



## Modbert

_Blood & Iron _by Harry Turtledove. First in the second trilogy (American Empire Trilogy) of books in the Timeline-191 series. It's also the 5th book in the series overall.

Just finished _If Chins Could Kill: Confessions of a B Movie Actor_ by Bruce Campbell last night. It was a fun read.

Plan on reading _Keynes: The Return of the Master_ by Robert Skidelsky next.


----------



## Liberty

have fun with keynes. worst economist in history next to kruggman.


----------



## westwall

Right now it's Hadrians Memoirs.


----------



## Finnguy

_The Key to Rebecca_ by Ken Follett


----------



## Toro

This thread...


----------



## wernier

I'm reading wizards of Oz book.


----------



## Douger

How to pick up hotties in a trailer park by Billy Bob Silverman.


----------



## Kjuggs

The Dark Tower VII and the Great and Secret Show (Clive Barker).  Just finished some short stories including Phillip K. Dick-We can Remember it for you Wholesale (The inspiration for Total Recall) and HP Lovecraft's The Call of Cthulu.  Will probably move on to the Game of Thrones books after Dark Tower.


----------



## Kjuggs

Oh, and some DC Comics as well...lol.


----------



## Smash_Hits

_Ulysses_ by James Joyce, and also _The Pale King_ by David Foster Wallace.


----------



## Kjuggs

Smash_Hits said:


> _Ulysses_ by James Joyce, and also _The Pale King_ by David Foster Wallace.



I have Foster's _Infinite Jest_  Haven't looked at it yet though.  How is the Pale King?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Kjuggs said:


> The Dark Tower VII and the Great and Secret Show (Clive Barker).  Just finished some short stories including Phillip K. Dick-We can Remember it for you Wholesale (The inspiration for Total Recall) and HP Lovecraft's The Call of Cthulu.  Will probably move on to the Game of Thrones books after Dark Tower.



I believe I read the dark tower series up to about book 4 some years back. Didn't know there was more out there. I'll have to re-read it then get the newer ones.


----------



## Smash_Hits

Kjuggs said:


> Smash_Hits said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Ulysses_ by James Joyce, and also _The Pale King_ by David Foster Wallace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Foster's _Infinite Jest_  Haven't looked at it yet though.  How is the Pale King?
Click to expand...


Really good, but nowhere near as good as IJ. _Jest_ is quite possibly my favorite book ever. All of his writing is phenomenal, though. I recommend both books.


----------



## Kjuggs

SFC Ollie said:


> Kjuggs said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dark Tower VII and the Great and Secret Show (Clive Barker).  Just finished some short stories including Phillip K. Dick-We can Remember it for you Wholesale (The inspiration for Total Recall) and HP Lovecraft's The Call of Cthulu.  Will probably move on to the Game of Thrones books after Dark Tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I read the dark tower series up to about book 4 some years back. Didn't know there was more out there. I'll have to re-read it then get the newer ones.
Click to expand...


I did the same thing!  I got tired of waiting a few years and stopped while waiting for V.  I read the other 6 this month once I got an e-reader.  It gets weirder and better, but VII seems to start off a little slow for the conclusive book.  I have to say that Wizard and Glass (IV) is the best one so far, IMO.


----------



## Kjuggs

Smash_Hits said:


> Kjuggs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smash_Hits said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Ulysses_ by James Joyce, and also _The Pale King_ by David Foster Wallace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Foster's _Infinite Jest_  Haven't looked at it yet though.  How is the Pale King?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really good, but nowhere near as good as IJ. _Jest_ is quite possibly my favorite book ever. All of his writing is phenomenal, though. I recommend both books.
Click to expand...


Awesome...I will be sure to read his works soon.


----------



## JackDan

Im reading game of thrones.  Pretty badass.


----------



## boedicca

Volume 2 of the Forsyte Saga.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Stephen King, Duma Key


----------



## westwall

Right now I am reading Greek And Roman Naval Warfare by W. L. Rodgers.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Water for Elephants
Sara Gruen


----------



## L.K.Eder

"in the garden of beasts" by erik larson


----------



## strollingbones

3rd book in game of thrones


----------



## iamwhatiseem

strollingbones said:


> 3rd book in game of thrones



good stuff


----------



## SFC Ollie

iamwhatiseem said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd book in game of thrones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good stuff
Click to expand...


One of the best.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

When I was younger I read the series of "Thomas Covenant: The Unbeliever".
Man I loved that series.
Some of the best Sci-Fi there is.


----------



## SFC Ollie

iamwhatiseem said:


> When I was younger I read the series of "Thomas Covenant: The Unbeliever".
> Man I loved that series.
> Some of the best Sci-Fi there is.



I remember the name but not the plot.........


----------



## strollingbones

i got the 5th book off ebay for under 17 bucks....score....

if anyone wants it...i am willing to share...when my son and i finish it...he is on book 4....


----------



## L.K.Eder

SFC Ollie said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was younger I read the series of "Thomas Covenant: The Unbeliever".
> Man I loved that series.
> Some of the best Sci-Fi there is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the name but not the plot.........
Click to expand...


it starts with a leper raping a young girl.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

SFC Ollie said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was younger I read the series of "Thomas Covenant: The Unbeliever".
> Man I loved that series.
> Some of the best Sci-Fi there is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the name but not the plot.........
Click to expand...


Worth buying Ollie....don't be surprised if you buy the first edition and end up buying the next 6.


----------



## SFC Ollie

iamwhatiseem said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was younger I read the series of "Thomas Covenant: The Unbeliever".
> Man I loved that series.
> Some of the best Sci-Fi there is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the name but not the plot.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worth buying Ollie....don't be surprised if you buy the first edition and end up buying the next 6.
Click to expand...



I have no doubt i have read the series, but had to have been some time ago....


----------



## iamwhatiseem

SFC Ollie said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the name but not the plot.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth buying Ollie....don't be surprised if you buy the first edition and end up buying the next 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt i have read the series, but had to have been some time ago....
Click to expand...


Indeed...first published in 1977, second publishing 1983...I was a teenager


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Dabs

Right now I'm reading this thread...................


----------



## Liberty

and


----------



## Douger

I don't "read" a lot. I study.
Currently. Serpientes de Costa Rica.


----------



## Zoom-boing

The Hunger Games.

Welp, time for lunch.


----------



## PoliticalChic

I'm reading a book on anti-gravity.....

....I can't put it down.


----------



## Mustang

I'm currently reading "The Righteous Mind: Why Good People are Divided by Politics and Religion" by Jonathan Haidt


----------



## American Horse

The Kings Depart - The Tragedy of Germany: Versailles and the German Revolution by Richard M. Watt

The subject of the book is the state of Germany in 1918-1919. World War I was over, the Kaiser had fallen and the Versailles conference had convened. In Paris, the victorious Allies set out to remake Europe in Woodrow Wilson's vision, while in Berlin -  starving and defeated - the pattern of future events was set by frightened and bewildered men, caught up in the realities of revolution, anarchy, and violence.  

1918 was the moment when - briefly - the Allies _might_ have imposed democracy on Europe.  The Kings Depart is the story of their failure to do so.


----------



## Agent_Mulder

The New Dealer's War by Thomas Fleming


----------



## J.E.D




----------



## Mustang

"End This Depression Now" by Paul Krugman


----------



## Zoom-boing

Catching Fire (2nd book in The Hunger Games series).  Lovin' it.


----------



## Samson




----------



## ww2fanatic

With the Old Breed by E. B. Sledge ,To America by Stephen E. Ambrose,Truman by David McCullough ,and
The Life of Andrew Jackson by Robert Vincent Remin should all arrive at the house tommorow.probably gonna read them in this exact order.just finished citizen solders and ike's boys by mr ambrose last night.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Finished _The Hunger Games_ series, now reading _Left Behind_ by Tim LaHaye and Jerry B. Jenkins.  Supposedly it's about The Rapture (but maybe not).  Reading it on a Kindle Fire.  Still prefer 'real' books but hey, free book was free!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Game of Thrones Book V about 700 pages into it. It's not as good as Lord of the Rings, more like the Simarillon but I can't put the fucking book down. I read it every chance I get and I going to hate waiting for VI and VII

Fuck you George RRRRRRRR Martin

Giant Fuck You!


----------



## Zoom-boing

So I just found out that the book I'm reading,_ Left Behind_, is the first in a series ... of either 12 or 16 books.    And it is about the Rapture.   I thought it was going to be about the Bermuda Triangle or something.    No wonder Amazon offered it for free, get you hooked so you purchase the rest in the series.  Nah, I'll either buy them off of ebay or get re-acquainted with the library.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Book 5,  Fire and Ice......... AKA Game of Thrones........


----------



## Swagger

The Silver Eagle by Ben Kane. It's a work of fiction that tracks the movements of the Lost Legion: a force made up of prisoners taken by the Parthians after their victory over Crassus at the Battle of Carrhae. The theory that such a legion existed has been leant mounting credibility after a Roman legionary helmet was discovered by archaelogists in China. The helmet had "the prisoners" etched into it.


----------



## ItsjustmeIthink

Its Even Worse Than it Looks: How the Amerian Constitutional System Collided With The New Politics of Extremism, by Thomas Mann and Noram Ornstein. Long title, short book.


----------



## boedicca

CrusaderFrank said:


> Game of Thrones Book V about 700 pages into it. It's not as good as Lord of the Rings, more like the Simarillon but I can't put the fucking book down. I read it every chance I get and I going to hate waiting for VI and VII
> 
> Fuck you George RRRRRRRR Martin
> 
> Giant Fuck You!




I read all five of the Fire & Ice books last fall.  Couldn't put them down.

And yes, George RRRRRRRR Martin is VV Annoying.  At the rate he is writing this series, it will be 2040 before The Final Battle.


----------



## boedicca

SFC Ollie said:


> Book 5,  Fire and Ice......... AKA Game of Thrones........




I knew mon cher SFC-O would grok the Fire & Ice.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Now reading _Death of the Couch Potatoes Wife._


----------



## Zoom-boing

Just finished the second book of the Left Behind series.

Went to the library today and got the next two books in the series plus a Stephen King one I hadn't read yet (Full Dark, No Stars).


----------



## SFC Ollie

I can't believe I'm reading Abraham Lincoln Vampire Killer.........


----------



## Montrovant

SFC Ollie said:


> I can't believe I'm reading Abraham Lincoln Vampire Killer.........



That's how I'm going to feel whenever I get around to trying out the Hunger Games.   My little sister insists they are good, so I'll open the first one, but I'm expecting tweeny crap.  Actually, that's probably what I'd expect from the Abraham Lincoln, too....

I'm currently reading some Battletech books.


----------



## Noomi

^I've read all three Hunger Games novels and I liked them. 

I've just finished reading Fifty Shades Freed. Took me about 3 weeks to get through all three books. They are not bad, the second one was a little boring, though.


----------



## BDBoop

I'm reading three books right now. One Janet Evanovich, A Dance with Dragons, and B is for Burglar.


----------



## Salt Jones

The Trifling Times of Nathan Jones (NAN) by Moses Miller.

A writer for the Atlantic recommended it on his blog. I got it on my Kindle and read it in two days. I stayed up until 1 am to finish the book, I get up at 4am for work. I overslept for the first time in a year and a half. It was the best book I've read in a long time. I downloaded the other two books in the trilogy. Miller has a great writing style.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Trifling-Times-Nathan-Jones-ebook/dp/B003V8BU4I]The Trifling Times of Nathan Jones (NAN): Moses Miller: Amazon.com: Kindle Store[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Montrovant said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm reading Abraham Lincoln Vampire Killer.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I'm going to feel whenever I get around to trying out the Hunger Games.   My little sister insists they are good, so I'll open the first one, but I'm expecting tweeny crap.  Actually, that's probably what I'd expect from the Abraham Lincoln, too....
> 
> I'm currently reading some Battletech books.
Click to expand...


Hunger Games are def written for a young audience.  You know if a 15 year old is raving that it's the greatest thing in the world that they're just ok and nothing more.  The second book was the best in the series, imo.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Sky of Stone by Homer Hickam...got this after reading "The Rocket Boys" by the same author.
Both excellent memoirs. You would need to read Rocket Boys first.


----------



## Trajan

right now-

-Black Ops, Vietnam: An Operational History of MACVSOG...Robert M. Gillespie


- Redshirts ....John Scalzi


- A History of the Peninsular War, Volume IV: December 1810-December 1811...Oman,


----------



## strollingbones

Still Missing - Chevy Stevens - Google Books


http://books.google.com/books?id=w0...a=X&ei=ZD0NUNzGIYOC8ATByI32Cg&ved=0CFIQ6AEwBA


----------



## strollingbones

finished still missing and a stolen life.....

you would think a stolen life by jaycee dugard would be a hard depressing read...it wasnt...

now on book 5....dancing with dragons


----------



## American Horse

Right now I'm working my way through all the Dean Koontz novels, which are crime/suspense.  His plots are, so far as I can see, are flawless, and he is a master of some really fine prose.  I find him using words strung together in quite lovely  and moving combinations.


----------



## strollingbones

you would love jame less burke then....


----------



## Zoom-boing

Finished Stephen King's "Full Dark, No Stars"  It was four short stories, all having to do with death.

This is the last book I"m reading by King.  I've been a fan for years and years but he's starting to throw in his political pov into the stories and you know, I just don't need that shit when I'm just trying to enjoy a book.  He managed to distract from the story with his little political interjections and after reading a recent article he wrote --- well, I'm so over him.  Cya Stevie.

On to the third book in the Left Behind series:   Soul Harvesting.


----------



## midcan5

What was it Yogi said, deja vu .... reading the book below reminds me how much things have not changed in the world of business opposition to worker rights and fairness.  I'm also beginning to admire Eisenhower even more after reading the book below and a bit of 'The Healing of America' (see http://www.usmessageboard.com/healthcare-insurance-govt-healthcare/235883-a-moral-question.html) Eisenhower actually was his own man and not a corporate puppet as all republicans and even democrats are today. 

"Historian Phillips-Fein traces the hidden history of the Reagan revolution to a coterie of business executives, including General Electric official and Reagan mentor Lemuel Boulware, who saw labor unions, government regulation, high taxes and welfare spending as dire threats to their profits and power. From the 1930s onward, the author argues, they provided the money, organization and fervor for a decades-long war against New Deal liberalismfunding campaigns, think tanks, magazines and lobbying groups, and indoctrinating employees in the virtues of unfettered capitalism."  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Invisible-Hands-Making-Conservative-Movement/dp/0393059308/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1247845984&sr=1-1[/ame] 


http://www.usmessageboard.com/history/234593-america-as-farce.html


----------



## Mustang

"Storms of my Grandchildren" by James Hansen

James Hansen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.giss.nasa.gov/staff/jhansen.html


----------



## IGetItAlready

Mark Levin's Liberty and Tyranny, Daniel Hannon's The New Road to Serfdom and a copy of Obama's Dreams From My Father which I did not and will not purchase and which may require a half dozen renewals as more than a couple of pages at a sitting is enough to so infuriate that the book must be set aside for a while.


----------



## Noomi

I can't be bothered getting up to look at the title, but its a book by Linwood Barclay.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

WOOL - omnibus.
Feeling like mind candy right now...pretty decent sci-fi novel

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Wool-Omnibus-Edition-ebook/dp/B0071XO8RA/ref=dp_kinw_strp_1]Wool Omnibus Edition (Wool 1 - 5): Hugh Howey: Amazon.com: Kindle Store[/ame]


----------



## Noomi

Noomi said:


> I can't be bothered getting up to look at the title, but its a book by Linwood Barclay.



Its called 'Never Look Away'.


----------



## Mustang

"It's Even Worse Than It Looks: How the American Constitutional System Collided with the New Politics of Extremism" by Thomas E. Mann & Norman J. Ornstein

It's Even Worse Than It Looks: How the American Constitutional System Collided With the Politics of Extremism by Thomas E. Mann - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists


----------



## strollingbones

i just finished...10 famous feuds in history and have started death eaters by crighton


----------



## SayMyName

"Into the Wild," by Jon Krakauer. The true and tragic story of a young man who leaves his life of priviledge and promise behind to trek through the Alaska wilderness.


----------



## strollingbones

he wrote 'into thin air' if i am not mistaken...good read


----------



## Dajjal

I am not so much reading my books as keeping them on the bedside table. Here are the titles of some of the books I keep by my bed.

Hands of Light, by Barbara ann Brennan
The natural history of the universe, by Colin Ronan
Wonders of the universe, By Brian Cox
Spirit teachings, by Stainton Moses
Journey to the east, by Herman Hesse
Life in the world unseen, by Anthony Borgia
Renicarnation the hope of the world, By Irving s. Cooper
Man and his bodies, by Annie Bessant
A brief history of time, by Steven Hawking


----------



## Mustang

"Salvage the Bones" by Jesmyn Ward


----------



## Montrovant

I'm finally getting around to reading the Hunger Games and finding out what the hype is about.  I have just started the third book.  They are not as bad as I feared, but I certainly understand why they are considered young adult.  They are fairly short and lacking in depth.  Decent books nonetheless.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## westwall

I just started The Last Stand, about the Custer fight, so far I am very impressed with it.


----------



## Mustang

"Our Man in Havana" by Graham Greene (published in 1958)

It's a satire/black comedy/thriller about a British citizen who's been living in Havana, Cuba for years.  He works as a vacuum cleaner salesman and becomes a reluctant spy for British intelligence.  Since he has no real military or other useful intelligence to offer, before too long, he starts supplying bogus information to the agency from nonexistent operatives just so he can pad his expense account in order to earn enough money so that he can afford to buy and stable a horse for his soon-to-be 17 yo daughter who just so happens to be a devote Catholic.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I'll be starting "No Easy Day" in a day or two, just as soon as I finish the Piers Anthony book I already started.....


----------



## L.K.Eder

"hell in a very small place" by bernard fall.

i will not finish this one.


----------



## strollingbones

cabinet of curiosities  child and preston


----------



## Katzndogz

I read Cabinet of Curiosities!   Very good.

Right now, it's Ameritopia by Mark Levin.


----------



## NoNukes

"The Lay of the Land", by Richard Ford.


----------



## Wry Catcher

"The Girl who Played with Fire" and trying to get through "Autobiography of Mark Twain" (Vol. 1 is nearly 700 pages of small font).


----------



## Dajjal

Thus spake, Sri Ramakrishna


----------



## SFC Ollie

Starting "No easy Day" after football is over today............


----------



## Dissent

I wanted to read that as well but ain't gonna spend money on it and library doesn't have it yet...oh well got tons of books to read...not sure what gonna read next...took back like 11 books this morning to library may read another Johnstone Ashes series book....


----------



## Mustang

"Eaarth: Making a Life on a Tough New Planet" by Bill McKibben

McKibben wrote "The End of Nature" way back in 1989.  What made that book stand out is that it's regarded as the first book on global warming that was written for general audiences.  (I never read it) That seems like a long time ago now.

This is the 4th book I've read on global warming, and I could tell right away that it's absolutely written for the layperson.  There are pros and cons in that approach.  

One pro is that you're not forced to read the science behind the conclusions even though it's not necessarily a bad thing to wade into the actual science.  You're given a more readable format that provides you with facts, many of which are historical because they're placed in context within Earth's more recent climate history under which civilization grew and flourished.  

One con is that it can be interpreted as unduly alarmist since many of the facts which are presented in quick succession ARE, in fact, scary.  But there's plenty of reason to be scared considering the trend lines and how much of what is happening has a magnification factor.  But that fear isn't really for ourselves.  It's for the coming generations that we should be afraid since most of us won't be around to see the worst of what's predicted to come in the next hundred years or so even though it will almost certainly become increasingly clear what's happening as the years go by.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Finished "No Easy Day" at the Hospital, it's a very interesting and easy read... It's like the guy is sitting there telling you the story........


----------



## Noomi

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## Mustang

"Skippy Dies" by Paul Murray

Published 2010, 661 pp


----------



## Mustang

"The Dog Stars" by Peter Heller

Published Aug 2012, 319 pp

The Dog Stars by Peter Heller - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists


----------



## koshergrl

American Horse said:


> Right now I'm working my way through all the Dean Koontz novels, which are crime/suspense. His plots are, so far as I can see, are flawless, and he is a master of some really fine prose. I find him using words strung together in quite lovely and moving combinations.


 
I love Stephen King and tried sooo hard to like Koontz just as much, because Koontz is just as prolific...

But I don't like his work. I find his writing stale and his stories boring.

It's funny how different people can view the same thing completely differently.


----------



## koshergrl

Currently:





I've read it before, but I have run out of new stuff and so picked it up again a couple of days ago.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/The-Book-Eleanor-Novel-Aquitaine/dp/0609808095]The Book of Eleanor: A Novel of Eleanor of Aquitaine: Pamela Kaufman: 9780609808092: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]


----------



## Mustang

"The Blind Assassin" by Margaret Atwood

Published 2000, 521 pp


----------



## Swagger

The third in Manda Scott's Boudicca trilogy: Dreaming the Hound. 

I started reading the first one about five years ago but ended-up throwing it across the room halfway through after I got tired of all the in-depth explanation of pagan ceremonies and "dreaming". 

The following two novels, however, focus more on the Roman invaders and how they ruthlessly went about subjugating the native Celts.


----------



## asaratis

Winston Churchill


----------



## Mustang

"The Crossing" by Cormac McCarthy

It's the second in McCarthy's Border Trilogy series.  The first is "All the Pretty Horses" which I read last year.  The third book is "Cities of the Plain."

Published June 1994, 426 pp


----------



## American Horse

Swagger said:


> The third in Manda Scott's Boudicca trilogy: Dreaming the Hound.
> 
> I started reading the first one about five years ago but ended-up throwing it across the room halfway through after I got tired of all the in-depth explanation of pagan ceremonies and "dreaming".
> 
> The following two novels, however, focus more on the Roman invaders and how they ruthlessly went about subjugating the native Celts.



Ah, Roman Britain.  Try Robert Harris' "Imperium" and "Conspirata" both excellent novels of Roman politics and statesmanship written by an Englishman.

Good reads about political blood-sport!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Alternate history of WW2...... interesting what if.......

"Fox at the Front"


----------



## Montrovant

I'm currently on the second book of the Black Jewels trilogy by Anne Bishop.  It's one of those random picks I sometimes do in the search for new authors.


----------



## skye

I just started reading * Man Ray: American Artist  by Neil Baldwin.  *


----------



## westwall

Catherine the Great by Massie...very good biography!


----------



## skye

It's a miracle that some of us read books... paper books .... a miracle ....


----------



## percysunshine

What am I reading?

At the moment, an interesting thread  on USMB.

Go figure...

.


----------



## Noomi

Skin, by Mo Hayder.


----------



## Connery

The Prophet by Kahlil Gibran


----------



## Missourian

Catching Fire....ssshhh,  don't tell anyone...


----------



## percysunshine

Zen, and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance.


----------



## Dajjal

Connery said:


> The Prophet by Kahlil Gibran



Here is the whole thing, free to read online.

The Prophet


----------



## Dajjal

percysunshine said:


> Zen, and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance.



Here is a pdf file of the book.



http://design.caltech.edu/erik/Misc/pirsig.pdf


----------



## Noomi

Missourian said:


> Catching Fire....ssshhh,  don't tell anyone...



Make sure you read Mockingjay as well


----------



## Montrovant

Noomi said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catching Fire....ssshhh,  don't tell anyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you read Mockingjay as well
Click to expand...


Then make sure you don't recommend them to anyone else!


----------



## Missourian

Montrovant said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catching Fire....ssshhh,  don't tell anyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you read Mockingjay as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then make sure you don't recommend them to anyone else!
Click to expand...


----------



## Shogun

I'm reading The Serpent and the Rainbow, currently.


----------



## Mustang

I'm reading two books of fiction right now.  This is VERY unusual since I don't usually read two books at once.  But when I do, it's usually one book of fiction and one nonfiction.  But the books are really very different.

One is "The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn" by Mark Twain (which I never read while in school).

And the other book is "The Bell" by Iris Murdoch published in 1958


----------



## Noomi

I'm reading 'Fear' by Michael Grant. Its the fifth book in the 'FAYZ' series. Basically, its about a group of kids, who found themselves trapped inside this massive dome like structure. Everyone over the age of fifteen vanished and the rest found themselves in this huge dome, which was created, unintentionally, by a five year old boy with strange powers, connected to the nuclear power plant in town.

In the dome, the kids develop powers, coyotes evolve and start to speak, and there is an unseen evil, hiding in the bowels of the earth...

Sounds corny, but I'm addicted. I can't believe I have to wait another 12 months for the final installment.


----------



## midcan5

Finished three Cormac McCarthy novels, like Faulkner only darker and more evil, but beautifully done if you love words and writing. Always wanted to read 'The Road' after seeing it. His books are better than the movies. 

Started 'Rising Up and Rising Down : Some Thoughts on Violence, Freedom and Urgent Means' by William T. Vollmann - not for the feint of heart.


----------



## Missourian

"When all hell breaks loose -- Stuff you need to survive when disaster strikes."  by Cody Lundin.




> In the words of BackHome magazine, &#8220;When All Hell Breaks Loose &#8211; Stuff You Need to Survive When Disaster Strikes is aimed toward educating and preparing you and your family for change and the unknown. Despite the serious nature of the subject, Cody Lundin approaches it in a matter of fact, frequently entertaining manner, without the doomsday approach of typical &#8220;survivalist&#8221; tomes.&#8221; That statement pretty much sums up the whole book. It is one of those non-fiction books that you can read like a novel.
> 
> 
> When All Hell Breaks Loose by Cody Lundin &#8211; Book Review


----------



## Debbie

Just finished Killing Lincoln.  Also reading The Panther by Nelson DeMille and No Easy Day.

Someone mentioned English history upthread, and I particularly like books on early British history.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Recently finished Keith Richards and Tony Iommi's books.
Now reading;
Gary Allen "None Dare Call It Conspiracy".
Pat Shannan "Everything They Ever Told Me Was A Lie".
And,
Dan Erlewine "How To Make Your Electric Guitar Play Great!"


----------



## koshergrl

The Hot Zone. 

I've read it a few times, still love it


----------



## hjmick

koshergrl said:


> The Hot Zone.
> 
> I've read it a few times, still love it



I just finished one of his brother's books, _Gideon's Corpse_.

I've enjoyed many of Richard Preston's books, including _The Hot Zone_. Have you read _The Wild Trees_? Very interesting, as is _The Demon in the Freezer_.

He just finished writing Michael Crichton's last novel, _Micro_. I may pick it up just to see if he did justice to Crichton and his unfinished manusrcipt...


----------



## koshergrl

Oooh no I don't think i've read those, and now I know what to look for. I love Richard Preston. I remember reading another of his books (article? i can't remember...) about people who have some weird condition that causes the to cannibalize themselves. It was fascinating....and The Mountains of Pi is a great read, too...


----------



## koshergrl

Or whatever it's called.


----------



## Noomi

Now reading Mary Mary by James Patterson.


----------



## ginscpy

Mein Kampf


----------



## Missourian

Listening to 1984 by George Orwell on my daily walk.

I was somewhat Big Brother's government began as an English Socialist revolution (IngSoc in Newspeak).

For some reason I always thought it was a fascist oligarchy or military junta coup...and it may still be,  I am only on chapter 3.

It could be a Nazi type of socialism,  that had little to do with Socialist proper...we'll see.


----------



## Mustang

"Perelandra"  By C.S. Lewis (published in 1943)

It's the second book in a trilogy.  I read the first book a few months ago.  All 3 books are listed below.

1.  Out of the Silent Planet, 1938
2.  Perlandra, 1943
3.  That Hideous Strength, 1946


----------



## Noomi

Alex Cross (previously published as Cross) by James Patterson


----------



## SFC Ollie

Terry Pratchett, Moving Pictures


----------



## Missourian

SFC Ollie said:


> Terry Pratchett, Moving Pictures



 Funny stuff.

Big Commander Vimes and the Watch fan myself.


----------



## Noomi

Opened the first page of 'Alex Cross' and realised I had already just read 'Cross' which is the same damned book. Bloody people changing the name because of a movie!!!

Now reading Destined To Play by Indigo Bloom. Like Fifty Shades, but better.


----------



## Mustang

"The Republican Brain: The Science of Why They Deny Science -- and Reality"  by Chris Mooney

The Republican Brain: The Science of Why They Deny Science--And Reality by Chris C. Mooney - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists

In my opinion, (I'm on page 206 of 274 pages) this book has both great strengths and a few weaknesses.  However, in my opinion, it's probably best read after reading Jonathan Haidt's much better researched (and possibly more objective) book, 

"The Righteous Mind: Why Good People are Divided by Politics and Religion" 

which I read a few months ago.

The Righteous Mind: Why Good People are Divided by Politics and Religion by Jonathan Haidt - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists
*
*

*
*


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Anne of Green Gables by Lucy Maud Montgomery

I never read it as a youngster.


----------



## Katzndogz

Heroes Proved by Oliver North.  An excellent book that gives an insight into what the US intends to become.


----------



## hjmick

_No Easy Day_


----------



## skye

I just started * "Down and Out in Paris and London" * by George Orwell ...published in 1933, it is a memoir in two parts on the theme of poverty in the two cities.


----------



## strollingbones

night circus.....excellent book


BARNES & NOBLE | The Night Circus by Erin Morgenstern | NOOK Book (eBook), Paperback, Hardcover, Audiobook


----------



## SFC Ollie

Six of swords........


----------



## Arthur

The Man Who Smiled By Henning Mankell


----------



## Mustang

Just finished "The Racketeer" by John Grisham.  It's his new book and the only book of his I've ever read.  Just let me say that even as I read the book (which was mostly empty calories), I could just see the multimillion dollar high budget movie being filmed in my mind.

I started reading David Foster Wallace's 1st book, "The Broom of the System" which even early, seems to hold more in store as far good writing is concerned.  Of course, it's also a more convoluted (but probably not a more far-fetched) plot than Grisham's book.


----------



## Noomi

Taking Her Boss - its erotic fiction, lol.


----------



## Arthur

THE LOCK ARTIST by Steve Hamilton


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Wasted one day on Fifty Shades of Grey, I will not be completing the trilogy.

Tonight I am going to pick up Arabian Nights.


----------



## Mustang

"Why I Left Goldman Sachs: A Wall Street Story" by Greg Smith

Published 2012, 250 pages


----------



## Mustang

"The (Honest) Truth about Dishonesty: How We Lie to Everyone -- Especially Ourselves"  by Dan Ariely


----------



## Wry Catcher

"Thomas Jefferson, The Art of Power, A Christmas President from my wife; and, the final book of Stieg Larsson's triology "The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest" on my Nook Color.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Hustler, High Society, Big 'uns, Swank.

All at the same time


----------



## hjmick

Wicked Jester said:


> Hustler, High Society, Big 'uns, Swank.
> 
> All at the same time



And in the bathroom...


----------



## Mustang

The Party is Over : How Republicans Went Crazy, Democrats Became Useless, and the Middle Cass got Shafted by Lofgren, Mike


----------



## Connery

The Madman (1918) Kahlil Gibran


----------



## Unkotare

The Principled Politician, The Ralph Carr Story


----------



## Mustang

"Angle of Repose" by Wallace Stegner


----------



## Montrovant

For some reason I decided to go back and read the dark elf books by R A Salvatore.  I really should get onto some of the books I have but haven't read yet.  

Of course, I'm reading less now that I don't take smoke breaks!


----------



## ThirdTerm

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/American-Sniper-Autobiography-Military-History/dp/0062082353"]http://www.amazon.com/American-Sniper-Autobiography-Military-History/dp/0062082353[/ame]


----------



## Misty

The piano tuner by Daniel mason


----------



## Misty

Connery said:


> The Madman (1918) Kahlil Gibran



I love kahlil Gibran. Philosophical genius.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> The Principled Politician, The Ralph Carr Story





Should be required reading in US History courses.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I read everything from my old Victorian Literature text from 40 years at university (Baugh's edition of Chaucer is another), but what I do enjoy is to manuscript review new histories for various publishing houses.  I get some of the latest in the niches I like (western Americana, etc) and make some input.


----------



## boedicca

I'm reading "Enjoy the Decline".

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Enjoy-Decline-Aaron-Clarey/dp/1480284769/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360534226&sr=8-1&keywords=enjoying+the+decline]Enjoy the Decline: Aaron Clarey: 9781480284760: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]


Not everyone (i.e. me) is willing to go the full Galt minimalist approach - but I do agree with the author regarding minimizing one's income and consumption to provide less slave tribute to the government.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I Lucifer, by Glen Duncan....


----------



## whitehall

"Time to Hunt" by Stephen Hunter. It's a Bob Lee Swagger series book. They made a movie which I liked about the Bob Lee Swagger character, called "Shooter" which made Swagger into a modern USMC vet but in the Hunter books he is a 50 year old Vietnam vet. As a vintage vet of the same era and Service I kind of like the books. Hunter has the USMC dialog and politics down pat.


----------



## Mustang

"The Great Gatsby" by F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## skye

Mustang said:


> "The Great Gatsby" by F. Scott Fitzgerald





 F. Scott Fitzgerald is  my favorite American writer from the 1920!

His times and life AMAZING!  He represents all the 1920s meant!


In fact he was the one who coined the term "* The Jazz Age*

I own all of his bios ...and Zelda's bios and her daughter's bios etc.... ......  What a life!!!!


----------



## Connery

Misty said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Madman (1918) Kahlil Gibran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love kahlil Gibran. Philosophical genius.
Click to expand...


I have read *The Prophet* as well many times in  my life. The copy I now use was given to me by a special person who got it from a used book store. The fact that it was a present to a previous owner lends air of mystique to this copy...


----------



## koshergrl

White Fang.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Honor Harrington series, Safehold series, any book by David Weber.


----------



## Mustang

skye said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Great Gatsby" by F. Scott Fitzgerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F. Scott Fitzgerald is  my favorite American writer from the 1920!
> 
> His times and life AMAZING!  He represents all the 1920s meant!
> 
> 
> In fact he was the one who coined the term "* The Jazz Age*
> 
> I own all of his bios ...and Zelda's bios and her daughter's bios etc.... ......  What a life!!!!
Click to expand...


As an interesting aside for some people, I think there is a line in Gatsby that Frank Capra lifted and used in his classic movie "It's a Wonderful life" when Violet Bick comments on the dress she's wearing.


----------



## Mustang

"The Crying of Lot 49" by Thomas Pynchon


----------



## Unkotare

Mustang said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Great Gatsby" by F. Scott Fitzgerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F. Scott Fitzgerald is  my favorite American writer from the 1920!
> 
> His times and life AMAZING!  He represents all the 1920s meant!
> 
> 
> In fact he was the one who coined the term "* The Jazz Age*
> 
> I own all of his bios ...and Zelda's bios and her daughter's bios etc.... ......  What a life!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As an interesting aside for some people, I think there is a line in Gatsby that Frank Capra lifted and used in his classic movie "It's a Wonderful life" when Violet Bick comments on the dress she's wearing.
Click to expand...




You're reading _Gatsby_ NOW?


----------



## Noomi

Petals On The Wind

Finished with Flowers In The Attic, started the second of the four books. Creepy though. Lots of incest going on...me thinks Virginia Andrews was fucked in the head.


----------



## koshergrl

Good lord, no wonder you're gung ho for abortion. That shit is twisted.


----------



## Noomi

koshergrl said:


> Good lord, no wonder you're gung ho for abortion. That shit is twisted.



I know. It gets creepier every time I turn a page. And ALL her books are basically the same.


----------



## Rozman

Recently finished reading Winters Tale...
They are making a movie of it now and filmed some scenes in Brooklyn,NY.


----------



## Mustang

"Stoner" by John Edward Williams

First Published in 1965, 278 pp


----------



## iamwhatiseem

The Dome - Stephen King...and I am struggling. I doubt I finish it.
It is a great story theme - but for Christ sake...it is so overly verbose that it gives you a headache.


----------



## Noomi

Have finished reading 'Seeds Of Yesterday', the final book in that Virginia Andrews trilogy. I grew to love the books. I shed a tear when Carrie killed herself in the second book, and I had to blind away tears when Cathy decorated the attic of Bart's mansion with the same paper flowers she and her siblings hung up in the attic all those years ago, and went up there to die, after the death of her brother Chris.

I admit I didn't like Chris much. He seemed to be the forceful one, the one who refused to find any other woman but his sister, while she tried to move on from him but he always pulled her back.

I couldn't stand Bart, and I didn't much like Jory either. Joel (in the forth and final book) was just an evil old man, but I was disappointed that we never discovered what his true intentions were. He left straight after Chris died - I thought he was going to stick around to try and get the fortune?

Oh well...


----------



## Mustang

"Zeitoun" by Dave Eggers



 
       Zeitoun

Want to get a glimpse into what your Federal Gov't was up to in the days following Hurricane Katrina?  Read this book!  All you people (especially conservatives) who are always screaming about the Constitution and our Constitutional rights should read this book.  It's not a difficult read.  It's a straightforward retelling of what happened to one man in the aftermath of the Hurricane thanks to FEMA and the Dept of Homeland Security.


----------



## Unkotare

Just finished reading Don't Give a Damn, by Dr. Bill Chun - again. Great guide to living.


----------



## alan1

Currently reading Overmodeled Skulls by Arthur C. Aufderheide.  It's a reference about tribal cultures as they pertain to ancestral reverence and the treatment of their skulls after death.


----------



## Mustang

"The Dud Avocado" by Elaine Dundy

first published in 1958



 
       The Dud Avocado


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Currently reading...

1) "Coolidge" by Amity Shlaes

2) "Lions of the West" by Robert Morgan

3) "The Fall of the House of Dixie" by Bruce Levine


----------



## Montrovant

The worst thing about quitting smoking is how much less reading I do now.  Those 5-15 breaks a day, at 10 minutes or so a pop, led to a lot of reading!


----------



## Noomi

Sweet Dreamer by Peter James.


----------



## percysunshine

30 seconds over Tokyo


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I was trying to read "The Seven Habits of Highly Effective People"  by Stephen R. Covey.  But I set it aside and haven't wanted to pick it up again.  I find myself longing for a fiction novel instead.

Perhaps it is because I am lacking some of the key habits of highly effective people. : (

I don't know, the book was just dragging.  I'll probably force myself to read it anyway.


----------



## Noomi

Noomi said:


> Sweet Dreamer by Peter James.



Book is called Sweet Heart, not the above title. I was tired when I wrote this, sorry!


----------



## Mustang

"The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao" by Junot Díaz



 
       The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao


----------



## Noomi

Virus by Sarah Langan.


----------



## Mustang

"The Tenth of December" by George Saunders



 
       Tenth of December


----------



## koshergrl

Some boring regency romance.


----------



## Mustang

"Nobody's Fool" by Richard Russo



 
       Nobody's Fool


----------



## hortysir

Tortured for Christ
~~ Rev. Richard Wurmbrand


----------



## Noomi

koshergrl said:


> Some boring regency romance.



Why read it if its boring? 

I'm reading 'Prophecy' by Peter James. Fucking creepy. I haven't seen The Omen, but if I had, the kid in this story would be Damian.


----------



## Esmeralda

_Testament of Youth_, Vera Brittain

"_Testament of Youth _has been acclaimed as a classic for its description of the impact of World War I on the lives of women and the middle-class civilian population of Great Britain. The book shows how the impact extended into the postwar years&#8230;&#8230;The book's main subject is Vera's work as a Voluntary Aid Detachment nurse, nursing wounded in London, Malta and at Etaples in France. It also describes how she returned, disillusioned, to Somerville College, Oxford after the war and completed her BA degree. It covers the beginning of her career in journalism, writing for _Time and Tide_ and lecturing for the League of Nations. She visits the graves of her brother Edward in Italy and her fiancé Roland in France. Together with Winifred Holtby she toured the defeated and occupied regions of Germany and Austria in 1923." Wiki


----------



## Mustang

"Jakob von Gunten" by Robert Walser (German Swiss author)

First published in 1908, 176 pp



 
       Jakob von Gunten

Author biography and info
Robert Walser (writer) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JakeStarkey

Evelyn Waugh and John Sandford.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Re read........Lord of the rings the two towers.....Then I'll watch the movie and then do the same with the return of the king.....

Already did the fellowship of the ring.


----------



## koshergrl

Ooh..those are good ones.

I've started Edward the Confessor, by Frank Barlow (1970).

Edward the Confessor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also have a collection of Poe's work that I pick up every now and then.


----------



## Mustang

"Cities of the Plain" by Cormac McCarthy

This is the 3rd book in McCarthy's Border Trilogy which are all modern day Westerns which take place before, during, and after WWII in the American SW and in Mexico.

The 1st book is "All the Pretty Horses"
The 2nd book is "The Crossing"



 
       Cities of the Plain


----------



## Trajan

I am just finishing the Imperial Cruise. 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/The-Imperial-Cruise-Secret-History/dp/B005OL86II]The Imperial Cruise: A Secret History of Empire and War: James Bradley: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]



Its a bit overwrought and midly convoluted, but theres some very interesting takes on our policies in the far east circa 1880-1908.


----------



## koshergrl

I threw the crappy regency novel in the garbage. I had it balanced next to the toilet in a basket but somehow it got knocked into the toilet, at which point I determined I really didn't care much what happened, and threw the whole shebang into the toilet.

Laboring through the first few pages of Edward.


----------



## Dante

rereading: Revolutionaries: A New History Of The Invention Of America: by Jack Rakove

rereading: Original Meanings: Politics And Ideas In The Making Of The Constitution: by Jack Rakove

rereading: The Supreme Court: The Personalities And Rivalries That Defined America: by Jeffrey Rosen

and 4 small things on history of city I am in: specifically the growth of the city and the arts


----------



## Mustang

"The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay" by Michael Chabon

636 pp, Published 2000



 
       The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier & Clay


----------



## koshergrl

Edward the Confessor is pretty slow going.

So I'm re-reading The Mists of Avalon, which I really do enjoy.


----------



## Noomi

Dark Angel by Virgina Andrews. Not as creepy as her other books, but still fairly wishy washy.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Just finished the re-read of Lord of the Rings, Return of the King...Don't know yet what I'll pick up for tonifght..............


----------



## koshergrl

The Hobbit! I haven't read the Hobbit in forever, and I actually picked up a copy, then promptly lost it. When I find it, I'm reading it to the kids.


----------



## Mustang

"Monsignor Quixote" by Graham Greene

First published in 1982.  It was Greene's last book.  The scenario is that a priest who's mistakenly promoted to Monsignor goes on a road trip holiday in his native Spain with his Communist friend, the former Mayor, who's just lost his reelection bid.  Trouble and hilarity ensue as they both drink wine, read and discus each other's books on morality and philosophy, and have a number of odd adventures, including an overnight stay at a brothel which the Monsignor mistakenly believes is a well run hotel with a very friendly staff.



 
       Monsignor Quixote


----------



## Mustang

Mustang said:


> "The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay" by Michael Chabon
> 
> 636 pp, Published 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier & Clay



I should offer a short (VERY short) review of this book.  Actually, it's not so much a review as it is an opinion.  This is a highly-praised (and highly rated on Goodreads.com) book.  But in my opinion, it's highly over rated.  I'm not saying it's a bad book.  I just don't believe that the story and/or the telling of the story lives up to the book's overall rating and the praise of the book.  

As an example, on Wikipedia, someone named Bret Easton Ellis declared the novel to be "one of the three great books of my generation".  What utter nonsense.


----------



## SFC Ollie

The Elf Queen of Shannara

Terry Brooks.


----------



## Mustang

"An Evening of Long Goodbyes" by Paul Murray



 
       An Evening of Long Goodbyes


----------



## Mustang

"Morte D'Urban" by J. F. Powers

Another fine reissue by the New York Review of Books, first published in 1962.  360 pp.  It was awarded the National Book Award for fiction in 1963.

Morte D?Urban by J.F. Powers | New York Review Books



 
       Morte D'Urban


----------



## Mustang

"Far North" by Marcel Theroux



 
       Far North


----------



## Noomi

Web Of Dreams by Virginia Andrews. Last one in the series so I figured I may as well read it.


----------



## koshergrl

Good grief, have you read all of her 20000 books?

Have you ever read anything else?


----------



## Patric7olicoe

I'm about halfway through it and I must say it is quite interesting and very well written.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Currently reading the Temeraire Series by Naomi Novik on book 5.

Napoleon wars with dragons )


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I recently read "Promise Me Darkness" by Paige Weaver, which was one of the stupidest books I've ever read.  Apparently it was written for adults based on the explicit sex, and a warning that the book was for readers 17 years and older, but the mentality of the characters was about like 12-year-olds.  Well, the mentality of the author is that of a 12-year-old.

Now I am reading "Silver Linings Playbook" by Matthew Quick (his first book!).  I'm really enjoying it, it's quite different from anything I've read lately.

And then...I go in WalMart this morning to pick up somethings and there it is...a movie!! They made movie of the book I'm reading, so when I get done with the book I can watch the movie!  I love when that happens. : )

(I don't care if they ever make a movie of "Promise Me Darkness."  Oh, and there is a sequel called "Promise me Light" coming out soon!  I won't be reading it.)


----------



## Montrovant

RetiredGySgt said:


> Currently reading the Temeraire Series by Naomi Novik on book 5.
> 
> Napoleon wars with dragons )



I may have to check that one out.


----------



## Montrovant

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I recently read "Promise Me Darkness" by Paige Weaver, which was one of the stupidest books I've ever read.  Apparently it was written for adults based on the explicit sex, and a warning that the book was for readers 17 years and older, but the mentality of the characters was about like 12-year-olds.  Well, the mentality of the author is that of a 12-year-old.
> 
> Now I am reading "Silver Linings Playbook" by Matthew Quick (his first book!).  I'm really enjoying it, it's quite different from anything I've read lately.
> 
> And then...I go in WalMart this morning to pick up somethings and there it is...a movie!! They made movie of the book I'm reading, so when I get done with the book I can watch the movie!  I love when that happens. : )
> 
> (I don't care if they ever make a movie of "Promise Me Darkness."  Oh, and there is a sequel called "Promise me Light" coming out soon!  I won't be reading it.)



I've actually read good reviews for Silver Linings Playbook the movie.  I haven't seen it, but it's supposedly a step above the average romcom.


----------



## Mustang

"Rogue Male" by Geoffrey Household

First published in 1939



 
       Rogue Male

No, it's not the story about the former "First Dude" of Alaska.


----------



## Mustang

"Alas, Babylon" by Pat Frank

This is a post WW3 US/USSR nuclear conflagration story with a spared central FL community as the backdrop.  First published in 1959, it was a sobering early look at what life might be like in a world where modern conveniences (like electricity and plentiful food) were no longer available.  The book is dated and isn't quite as scary (or even as interesting) as later post apocalyptic stories.  But it's an easy read, and the book still maintains an enviable rating of 4.03 on Goodreads.com.  That's especially true considering that the book has been rated over 14,500 times and overall ratings over 4.0 are fairly rare.



 
       Alas, Babylon


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

the bible


----------



## Mustang

"Salvage the Bones" by Jesmyn Ward



 
       Salvage the Bones


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I finished reading "Silver Linings Playbook" by Matthew Quick.  It was very good.  Simple and straightforward.  Kept me up late a couple of nights because I wanted to see what would happen.  The ending was very sweet.  Made me smile.


----------



## Noomi

Never Saw It Coming by Linwood Barclay

Bout a woman who pretends to have visions. She offers her services to those who have missing relatives, and cons them out of cash. She turns up at one house, claims to have seen a missing wife, and is further to the truth than she realises.

Not a bad read.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sorry, but I'm not reading anything.

Print is dead.


----------



## Mustang

"The Passage" by Justin Cronin



 
       The Passage         (The Passage, #1)

This post-apocalyptic story (766 pages worth) is reminiscent of Stephen King's "The Stand."  I probably wouldn't have read this book (just finished it yesterday) if it wasn't for the fact that the author actually received the PEN/Hemingway Foundation award for his previous work, "Mary and O'Neil: A Novel in Stories" which is not a formulaic end-of-the-world-as-we-know-it type read.

Naturally, there's a sequel ("The Twelve") published in Oct of 2012, and a third book on the way scheduled for publication next year some time.

I've started reading the second book if for no other reason than to tie up some loose ends from the first book.  The first book mostly takes place a hundred years in the future.  And so far, 175 pages into the story, the second book's narrative has spent more time in our present day.  Frankly, the second book seems to be more tightly and better written than the first book.  But I think any reader who starts the second book without reading the first one would be missing too much of the history of the characters and the events surrounding the gov't project gone wrong to get the most out of the story.  

Look for a big budget movie based on the book some time in the next few years.  IMDb already has something about a project in development.

Edit to add:  If you want to read a much better book in the same genre, try "Oryx and Crake" by Margaret Atwood.



 
       Oryx And Crake         (MaddAddam Trilogy, #1)

You'll certainly get all that "end of the world stuff," but the book doesn't hand you the story like a recipe for a cake.  You'll be required to do some mental work (but no heavy lifting) in order to figure out some of what happened because the narrator (survivor) of the story tells the story in flashbacks, and his sanity is questionable at times.  You'll also get some social commentary, but it's not offered up in an in-your-face, judgmental way.  (For example, the story takes place in a not too distant future that's recognizable based on current trends.)  Atwood also surprisingly captures the fundamental nature of the male friendship which is at the heart of the story.  Much better book, IMHO.  This book also is the first part of a trilogy.  The second book (a companion book as opposed to an actual sequel) is entitled "The Year of the Flood."  The third book is being published later this year.  It's title is "MaddAddam."  Atwood is an exceptionally fine author and story teller.


----------



## Noomi

Taboo by Casey Hill.


----------



## Mustang

"The Twelve" by Justin Cronin

The second book in "The Passage" trilogy.



 
       The Twelve         (The Passage, #2)


----------



## Mustang

"The Big Clock" by Kenneth Fearing



 
       The Big Clock


----------



## koshergrl

A collection of Edgar Allen Poe's works. 

And the bible, as always.


----------



## animallover

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I recently read "Promise Me Darkness" by Paige Weaver, which was one of the stupidest books I've ever read.  Apparently it was written for adults based on the explicit sex, and a warning that the book was for readers 17 years and older, but the mentality of the characters was about like 12-year-olds.  Well, the mentality of the author is that of a 12-year-old.
> 
> Now I am reading "Silver Linings Playbook" by Matthew Quick (his first book!).  I'm really enjoying it, it's quite different from anything I've read lately.
> 
> And then...I go in WalMart this morning to pick up somethings and there it is...a movie!! They made movie of the book I'm reading, so when I get done with the book I can watch the movie!  I love when that happens. : )
> 
> (I don't care if they ever make a movie of "Promise Me Darkness."  Oh, and there is a sequel called "Promise me Light" coming out soon!  I won't be reading it.)



Oh I just watched the movie Silver Linings,  Saturday. It was so good. Just if your emotional make sure you have a box of tissues handy for the end. I love movies that makes you laugh, think and cry. I gotta read the book now. Didn't know it was a book.

I just picked up the book Jose Biaz wrote the other week but I haven't been able to get into it really. It's called Presumed Guilty.


----------



## Noomi

Inferno by Dan Brown. Waited years for his next book and so far, it hasn't disappointed.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

I'm currently reading the TV Guide. I'm up to the part where MASTER CHEF is on at the same time as a rerun of WHO'S THE BOSS.


----------



## Mustang

"Chess Story" by Stefan Zweig



 
       Chess Story


----------



## Mustang

"Motherless Brooklyn" by Jonathan Lethem



 
       Motherless Brooklyn


----------



## Mustang

"Gone Girl" by Gillian Flynn



 
       Gone Girl


----------



## National Socialist

Look me in the eye: My life with Asperger's.


----------



## Noomi

Chris Carter - The Crucifix Killer

Has a good storyline, but goodness me, what a terrible writer he is! He needs a lesson in where to put his punctuation.


----------



## National Socialist

Gonna start Raising Cubby. By the same guy who wrote look me in the eye.


----------



## Mustang

"We Have Always Lived in the Castle" by Shirley Jackson



 
       We Have Always Lived in the Castle


----------



## SFC Ollie

Through the Ice, Piers Anthony


----------



## hjmick

_NOS4A2_ by Joe Hill _(Stephen King's kid)_.


----------



## National Socialist

The Untold History of the United States: Oliver Stone and Peter Kuznick


----------



## deltex1

Tonights tv lineup...NASCAR is bout it...


----------



## National Socialist

sounds good to me! Go Jr!


----------



## Swagger

Just finished reading the first two installments of the Empire series by Anthony Riches, Wounds of Honour and Arrows of Fury. The series, thus far, is about a young nobleman in ancient Rome during the reign of Commodus whose father has fallen out of favour with the emperor. He's forced to flee to Roman Britain and join an auxillary cohort guarding Hadrian's Wall under an assumed identity.

I've enjoyed both books immensely and look forward to begin reading the third installment, Forest of Spears, in a few days' time.


----------



## Noomi

Peter James' 'Denial'.

Not bad so far. One of the main characters is as creepy as fuck.


----------



## Mustang

"Pnin" by Vladimir Nabokov



 
       Pnin


----------



## National Socialist

Chris Christie's biography...the more I read the more he reminds me of Willard Romney,for gun control,was for abortion,dispute between whether he offered to switch to democrats and run or democrats asked him to do so...


----------



## Mustang

"The Ocean at the End of the Lane" by Neil Gaiman



 
       The Ocean at the End of the Lane


----------



## Mustang

"Pastoralia" by George Saunders



 
       Pastoralia


----------



## Noomi

Bought a whole box of books from a girl on Facebook. Carla Neggers (what a name, right?), all romance novels.

I am trying to make my way through them all, and the first one I am reading is called 'The Rapids'.


----------



## National Socialist

Rush Limbaugh's biography. Got Clarence Thomas's after that.


----------



## Mustang

"Pulphead" by John Jeremiah

It's a book of Essays



 
       Pulphead


----------



## Esmeralda

_The Saint Zita Society_, by Ruth Rendell ...  while lying on the beach all day~~decadence


----------



## Mustang

"CivilWarLand in Bad Decline" by George Saunders



 
       CivilWarLand in Bad Decline


----------



## National Socialist

Shall We Tell The President. Almost done. Good book so far.


----------



## Mustang

"Alfred and Guinevere" by James Schuyler



 
       Alfred and Guinevere


----------



## YWN666

I just finished rereading Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy.  Funny stuff.


----------



## strollingbones

cold dish...longmire series by craig johnson


----------



## TemplarKormac

This thread.


----------



## National Socialist

The International Jew.


----------



## Noomi

Carla Negger's 'The Harbor'.


----------



## PrometheusBound

Plato's _Symposium._  Can't believe it.  It's written in praise of pedophilia, going even further to say that the best society is one run by pairs of adults with their teenage boytoys.  The acadummies try to say that Plato's richkid fruitcakes have to be judged in the context of their time.  But homosexuality and pedophilia are against human nature and rotten for any time.  This is really why Ancient Greece collapsed.  And Socrates was condemned to death not because he tried to teach wisdom to the younger generation, but because he ran a ring of pedophiles.


----------



## BDBoop

Parasol Protectorate, Gail Carrigan.

Steampunk.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Skinwalker by Kim Harrison.....


----------



## BDBoop

Harry Dresden said:


> Skinwalker by Kim Harrison.....



You recommended Sandman Slim, right? I am current on that series.


----------



## Smilebong

The Brothers Karamazov.  I got about 30% read on vacation.  It's one of those books you need to keep pushing through and not put down for too long.


----------



## Harry Dresden

BDBoop said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skinwalker by Kim Harrison.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You recommended Sandman Slim, right? I am current on that series.
Click to expand...


did you like it?.....i have to read the last one yet.....they are getting a screenplay ready for the first book.....and i know just the actors to play the guy....one is currently the lead on "Banshee"..Anthony Starr.....which is on Cinemax.....the other is one of the leads on another Cinemax show "Strike Back"..Sullivan Stapleton.....to me these guys fit Starks persona pretty good.....especially the Banshee guy  Starr......his persona on the show is just like Starks....


----------



## BDBoop

Harry Dresden said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skinwalker by Kim Harrison.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You recommended Sandman Slim, right? I am current on that series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you like it?.....i have to read the last one yet.....they are getting a screenplay ready for the first book.....and i know just the actors to play the guy....one is currently the lead on "Banshee"..Anthony Starr.....which is on Cinemax.....the other is one of the leads on another Cinemax show "Strike Back"..Sullivan Stapleton.....to me these guys fit Starks persona pretty good.....especially the Banshee guy  Starr......his persona on the show is just like Starks....
Click to expand...


Yes, I did. So I just kept reading. I thought four slowed down a bit. 

As long as they don't cast Cruise, I'll likely be a happy camper.


----------



## BDBoop

Going just on looks, I'd say Starr.


----------



## Harry Dresden

BDBoop said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You recommended Sandman Slim, right? I am current on that series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you like it?.....i have to read the last one yet.....they are getting a screenplay ready for the first book.....and i know just the actors to play the guy....one is currently the lead on "Banshee"..Anthony Starr.....which is on Cinemax.....the other is one of the leads on another Cinemax show "Strike Back"..Sullivan Stapleton.....to me these guys fit Starks persona pretty good.....especially the Banshee guy  Starr......his persona on the show is just like Starks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I did. So I just kept reading. I thought four slowed down a bit.
> 
> As long as they don't cast Cruise, I'll likely be a happy camper.
Click to expand...


if they cast him....i would not even be interested in seeing it....


----------



## BDBoop

Harry Dresden said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you like it?.....i have to read the last one yet.....they are getting a screenplay ready for the first book.....and i know just the actors to play the guy....one is currently the lead on "Banshee"..Anthony Starr.....which is on Cinemax.....the other is one of the leads on another Cinemax show "Strike Back"..Sullivan Stapleton.....to me these guys fit Starks persona pretty good.....especially the Banshee guy  Starr......his persona on the show is just like Starks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did. So I just kept reading. I thought four slowed down a bit.
> 
> As long as they don't cast Cruise, I'll likely be a happy camper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if they cast him....i would not even be interested in seeing it....
Click to expand...


Exactly why I will never see the Reacher movie.


----------



## Harry Dresden

BDBoop said:


> Going just on looks, I'd say Starr.



when i saw the first Banshee episode i said to myself.....i can see this guy playing Stark...and each episode i was even more convinced.....he just seemed to have the Stark attitude...


----------



## BDBoop

Is Cinemax a companion channel to HBO or Showtime? Because we just got those two. And STARZ.


----------



## Zoom-boing

The Glass Castle by Jeanette Walls

Oldest got it for me for my b-day, along with some spiced tea, a lovely mug and a cozy throw.  Looking forward to cooler weather.


----------



## Harry Dresden

BDBoop said:


> Is Cinemax a companion channel to HBO or Showtime? Because we just got those two. And STARZ.



HBO.....if you like action....Strike Back on Cinemax....the new season just started.....Banshee had me hooked.....if your interested in that get the first season and see that first....it has a story line.....Strike back you can pick up where its at....


----------



## Noomi

Reading yet another Carla Neggers book from my recently purchased collection. Kiss The Moon, this one is called. They all read the same after awhile.


----------



## YWN666

"Night" by Elie Weisel


----------



## Mustang

"The Braindead Megaphone" by George Saunders

(finished it last month)



 
       The Braindead Megaphone


----------



## PrometheusBound

Smilebong said:


> The Brothers Karamazov.  I got about 30% read on vacation.  It's one of those books you need to keep pushing through and not put down for too long.


 
The movie, with Yul Brynner and William Shatner, was a lot better.  The book was irrational for the sake of being irrational.  Lindberg said it showed how unstable the Russians are.


----------



## PrometheusBound

I just thought of this today.  Does anyone know the literary novelists who got their start in the 70s and beyond, similar in prestige to Updike, Mailer, Vidal, Heller, Golding, Salinger, etc. of the previous generation?  I despise my empty Boomer generation, so I never followed their more serious novels.  And Gen X and Y make me go zzzzz.


----------



## BDBoop

Harry Dresden said:


> ....



I think you'd like the Weather Warden series, by Rachel Caine.


----------



## Smilebong

PrometheusBound said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Brothers Karamazov.  I got about 30% read on vacation.  It's one of those books you need to keep pushing through and not put down for too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The movie, with Yul Brynner and William Shatner, was a lot better.  The book was irrational for the sake of being irrational.  Lindberg said it showed how unstable the Russians are.
Click to expand...


I am looking for a copy to watch.


----------



## Mustang

"Spook: Science Tackles the Afterlife" by Mary Roach



 
       Spook: Science Tackles the Afterlife


----------



## hjmick

_Survivors_


----------



## asaratis

_Happy Happy Happy_
by Duck Dynasty's Phil Robertson..interesting autobiography


----------



## SuMar

Life's That Way ~ A Memoir


----------



## Mustang

This is Carl Sagan's last book (written along with his wife, Ann Druyan). It was finished even as Sagan was dying from pneumonia in late 1996 after a recurrence of myelodysplasia, and published after his death.



 
       Billions & Billions: Thoughts on Life and Death at the Brink of the Millennium 

I also highly recommend his 1995 book, The Demon-Haunted World.



 
       The Demon-Haunted World: Science as a Candle in the Dark 


To read more about Carl Sagan...

Carl Sagan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SFC Ollie

Winters Moon
Dean Koontz


----------



## Mustang

"In Cold Blood" by Truman Capote



 
       In Cold Blood


----------



## midcan5

'Blood Meridian' Cormac McCarthy, reads like poetry. Love all his stuff, while investigating some of his references I came across this site others may find useful.  

Blood Meridian - Book Drum
Book Drum - The Book Drum World Map


----------



## Mustang

midcan5 said:


> 'Blood Meridian' Cormac McCarthy, reads like poetry. Love all his stuff, while investigating some of his references I came across this site others may find useful.
> 
> Blood Meridian - Book Drum
> Book Drum - The Book Drum World Map



I've read 4 of McCarthy's books.  The whole Border Trilogy series, and The Road.  But I hear that Blood Meridian is supposed to be his masterpiece.


----------



## Mustang

"American Fascists: The Christian Right and the War On America" by Chris Hedges




 
       American Fascists: The Christian Right and the War On America 

Definitely worth a read.


----------



## Noomi

Carla Neggers 'Just Before Sunrise'


----------



## JohnL.Burke

SFC Ollie said:


> Winters Moon
> Dean Koontz



 Top 5 Dean Koontz books.
 1. Tick Tock
 2. Watchers
 3. Midnight
 4, Lightning
 5. Phantoms


----------



## BDBoop

One of the early Kelley Armstrong Underworld books.


----------



## Noomi

Carla Neggers ' Night Scents'.


----------



## Noomi

JohnL.Burke said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winters Moon
> Dean Koontz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top 5 Dean Koontz books.
> 1. Tick Tock
> 2. Watchers
> 3. Midnight
> 4, Lightning
> 5. Phantoms
Click to expand...


I LOVE Lightening. Great book, highly recommend it to anyone who hasn't yet read it!


----------



## editec

The Great Deformation by David Stockman.

Basically he's reaffirming what I am reading from other economists ...that this nation is now captured by an elite group of insiders who, using the power of the FED and the banks that own it, are RAPING THE WORLD though manipulation of the currencies.

Oh incidentlky when I say other economists?

I am talking about economists who are usually thought to be either leftists or rightests...they are ALL telling us the same sad story.


----------



## koshergrl

I could never get into Koontz. I have stumbled through  couple of his books, and they never took with me. I find him depressing, and boring, and predictable.

I went to St. Vinnie's the other day when I was looking for ways to avoid doing dishes, and I picked up "lost girl lost boy" or maybe it's "lost boy lost girl" by Peter Straub. And I think I like it. His books are always a little hard at the beginning, I find them tedious and I always have to go back because I'll find myself 50 pages in and discover I managed to completely miss a premise that apparently the entire book is going to hinge on....he did that to me with Ghost Story too. But I love Ghost Story, and I hope I will like this one. Once I get started. I've gone back to the beginning twice, but this last time I think it took...

On my bed I also have Bones by Joyce Thompson and Lion's Blood by Steven Barnes.


----------



## BDBoop

koshergrl said:


> I could never get into Koontz. I have stumbled through  couple of his books, and they never took with me. I find him depressing, and boring, and predictable.
> 
> I went to St. Vinnie's the other day when I was looking for ways to avoid doing dishes, and I picked up "lost girl lost boy" or maybe it's "lost boy lost girl" by Peter Straub. And I think I like it. His books are always a little hard at the beginning, I find them tedious and I always have to go back because I'll find myself 50 pages in and discover I managed to completely miss a premise that apparently the entire book is going to hinge on....he did that to me with Ghost Story too. But I love Ghost Story, and I hope I will like this one. Once I get started. I've gone back to the beginning twice, but this last time I think it took...
> 
> On my bed I also have Bones by Joyce Thompson and Lion's Blood by Steven Barnes.



I have been a life-long reader, or as close to it as one can get. Read Little Women when I was eight. So you can imagine my surprise when I called my nephew about fifty pages into Game of Thrones and said "TOO MANY CHARACTERS! I CANNOT FOLLOW!" He told me to calm down and keep reading, it would be worth it. 

He was right. I think that must have been my first experience with the switched viewpoints of storytelling (not first person, but still quite confusing).


----------



## Mustang

Another Chris Hedges book.  Interesting stuff




 
       Empire of Illusion: The End of Literacy and the Triumph of Spectacle


----------



## Unkotare

Ferris, Dana, _Treatment of Error in Second Language Student Writing _


----------



## BDBoop

Triptych, Karen Slaughter.


----------



## Mustang

"MaddAddam" by Margaret Atwood



 
       MaddAddam: A Novel         

This is the just-published 3rd book in Atwood's trilogy about a dystopian future.  The 1st was "Oryx & Crake" which was published in 2003.http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17262203-maddaddam  The 2nd was "The Year of the Flood" which was published in 2009.


----------



## BDBoop

I blame Kindle for the fact that I read several books simultaneously. 

Next, I'm going to try to find the best book of what happened during the McCarthy era.


----------



## Noomi

BDBoop said:


> I have been a life-long reader, or as close to it as one can get. Read Little Women when I was eight. So you can imagine my surprise when I called my nephew about fifty pages into Game of Thrones and said "TOO MANY CHARACTERS! I CANNOT FOLLOW!" He told me to calm down and keep reading, it would be worth it.
> 
> He was right. I think that must have been my first experience with the switched viewpoints of storytelling (not first person, but still quite confusing).



I would love to read Game Of Thrones but I can't find any novels with large print. The print in the paperbacks is too small for me to read, even with my glasses on. Its about one size smaller than the writing on this forum. Until I find a book with a font I can actually read, I won't be reading them any time soon!


----------



## Noomi

BDBoop said:


> Triptych, Karen Slaughter.



I have all of her books. She is amazing. My fave character is Lena - have you read Skin Privilege? It might be known as Beyond Reach over there - I couldn't believe the ending!


----------



## BDBoop

Noomi said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a life-long reader, or as close to it as one can get. Read Little Women when I was eight. So you can imagine my surprise when I called my nephew about fifty pages into Game of Thrones and said "TOO MANY CHARACTERS! I CANNOT FOLLOW!" He told me to calm down and keep reading, it would be worth it.
> 
> He was right. I think that must have been my first experience with the switched viewpoints of storytelling (not first person, but still quite confusing).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to read Game Of Thrones but I can't find any novels with large print. The print in the paperbacks is too small for me to read, even with my glasses on. Its about one size smaller than the writing on this forum. Until I find a book with a font I can actually read, I won't be reading them any time soon!
Click to expand...


Aww, man! You need a Kindle. Make the font whatever size you wish.


----------



## Noomi

BDBoop said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a life-long reader, or as close to it as one can get. Read Little Women when I was eight. So you can imagine my surprise when I called my nephew about fifty pages into Game of Thrones and said "TOO MANY CHARACTERS! I CANNOT FOLLOW!" He told me to calm down and keep reading, it would be worth it.
> 
> He was right. I think that must have been my first experience with the switched viewpoints of storytelling (not first person, but still quite confusing).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to read Game Of Thrones but I can't find any novels with large print. The print in the paperbacks is too small for me to read, even with my glasses on. Its about one size smaller than the writing on this forum. Until I find a book with a font I can actually read, I won't be reading them any time soon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww, man! You need a Kindle. Make the font whatever size you wish.
Click to expand...


I have a Kindle but I haven't used it to purchase many books - I always find them cheaper in the store, and I admit that I do prefer the book over reading it on a little electronic device.


----------



## BDBoop

Noomi said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to read Game Of Thrones but I can't find any novels with large print. The print in the paperbacks is too small for me to read, even with my glasses on. Its about one size smaller than the writing on this forum. Until I find a book with a font I can actually read, I won't be reading them any time soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, man! You need a Kindle. Make the font whatever size you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a Kindle but I haven't used it to purchase many books - I always find them cheaper in the store, and I admit that I do prefer the book over reading it on a little electronic device.
Click to expand...


Well, hopefully GRRM will come out with large print. Of course, I can't even imagine how big the books would be.

Oh hey! Maybe you could just read with a magnifier?

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Carson-Optical-Lighted-Magnifold-Magnifier/dp/B0001WB65A/ref=pd_sim_hpc_7]Amazon.com: Carson Optical Lighted Magnifold Magnifier: Sports & Outdoors[/ame]


----------



## Noomi

Yeah I could, but I will wait. I have about 100 books to make my way through first!


----------



## BDBoop

Noomi said:


> Yeah I could, but I will wait. I have about 100 books to make my way through first!



Next Tuesday it is then. Right. Cheerio.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Vanished....by Kat Richardson..... the 4th Greywalker novel....


----------



## Trajan

Rick Atkinson has finally finished up the the Liberation Trilogy, volume 3; The Guns at Last Light...I just got it, and I am moving it straight to the top...starting it tonight, the first 2 are very very good...this one too has been lauded as equal or even better than the previous 2....

http://liberationtrilogy.com/


----------



## Noomi

Carla Neggers 'The Carriage House'.

Have about five more to get through before I start on all my Mariah Stewart books.


----------



## BDBoop

Noomi said:


> Carla Neggers 'The Carriage House'.
> 
> Have about five more to get through before I start on all my Mariah Stewart books.



This is a pretty cool thread for me to find new authors!

Do you use Fantastic Fiction I love it for checking out what order series books should be read in.


----------



## Noomi

BDBoop said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carla Neggers 'The Carriage House'.
> 
> Have about five more to get through before I start on all my Mariah Stewart books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pretty cool thread for me to find new authors!
> 
> Do you use Fantastic Fiction I love it for checking out what order series books should be read in.
Click to expand...


I prefer to read books in order and I get shitty when I don't. The one I have just started, I should have read before I read the last book I read. So frustrated to have discovered that!


----------



## BDBoop

Noomi said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carla Neggers 'The Carriage House'.
> 
> Have about five more to get through before I start on all my Mariah Stewart books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pretty cool thread for me to find new authors!
> 
> Do you use Fantastic Fiction I love it for checking out what order series books should be read in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer to read books in order and I get shitty when I don't. The one I have just started, I should have read before I read the last book I read. So frustrated to have discovered that!
Click to expand...


Same here, so I am now damn near anal on reading them in the order created.

What's your favorite(s) genre?


----------



## Noomi

I like crime/thrillers best. Patricia Cornwell and Linda Fairstein are my faves, also Jodi Picoult.


----------



## BDBoop

Noomi said:


> I like crime/thrillers best. Patricia Cornwell and Linda Fairstein are my faves, also Jodi Picoult.



My sister LOVES Jodi Picoult. I did read one book by her, and she is very talented.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Noomi said:


> I like crime/thrillers best. Patricia Cornwell and Linda Fairstein are my faves, also Jodi Picoult.



you like crime thrillers?.... try this series called the "Dresden Files" by Jim Butcher.....the crimes are out of this world.....


----------



## National Socialist

Might Is Right


----------



## Peterf

"Old World, New World".  2007.   A detailed and insightful account of Anglo-American relations by the excellent historian Kathleen Burk.

I hope to do my personal bit for advancing them on this excellent mb.


----------



## Pogo

The Master And his Emissary by Iain McGilchrist.

Fascinating examination of how the two hemispheres of the brain work, and on the origins of language as music  :


----------



## Harry Dresden

The Stealers Of Dreams......by Steve Lyons....a Doctor Who Adventure featuring the 9th Doctor and Rose and Capt. Jack.....


----------



## bendog

I am liking Timothy Hallinan's myserty series set in Thailand with Poke Rafferty.


----------



## Unkotare

I may have mentioned this one before, but you should really give this a read. Get straightened out.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Give-Damn-Frustrations-Challenges/dp/1466369094/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1379711553&sr=1-1&keywords=don%27t+give+a+damn+how+to+cope]Don&#39;t Give a Damn: How to Cope with the Fears, Frustrations, and Challenges of Daily Life: Dr. Bill Chun MD: 9781466369092: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

Harry Dresden said:


> The Stealers Of Dreams......by Steve Lyons....a Doctor Who Adventure featuring the 9th Doctor and Rose and Capt. Jack.....



I've never read a Who book, how are they?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Book of Job


----------



## Harry Dresden

BDBoop said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Stealers Of Dreams......by Steve Lyons....a Doctor Who Adventure featuring the 9th Doctor and Rose and Capt. Jack.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never read a Who book, how are they?
Click to expand...


i think they are pretty good.....especially many of the early doctor ones......and the authors have the characters down pretty good too.....the books of course are more involved then the tv shows are.....you just have to try and get them in publishing order.....


----------



## BDBoop

Harry Dresden said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Stealers Of Dreams......by Steve Lyons....a Doctor Who Adventure featuring the 9th Doctor and Rose and Capt. Jack.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never read a Who book, how are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think they are pretty good.....especially many of the early doctor ones......and the authors have the characters down pretty good too.....the books of course are more involved then the tv shows are.....you just have to try and get them in publishing order.....
Click to expand...


And they are in no particular order, right? Or are there references to incidents in previous books.


----------



## Harry Dresden

BDBoop said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never read a Who book, how are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think they are pretty good.....especially many of the early doctor ones......and the authors have the characters down pretty good too.....the books of course are more involved then the tv shows are.....you just have to try and get them in publishing order.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they are in no particular order, right? Or are there references to incidents in previous books.
Click to expand...


well sometimes there are references.....when you look at the list of books there are a few that are a small series like 3-5 parts....you want to stay away from the novelization of the TV shows unless you want that type of thing.....i have been reading the New Adventures Series,the Missing Adventures series and The Past Doctors Books featuring the 1st thru the 8th Doctors....lots of paperbacks,some are way to expensive.....like 40 bucks for a used paperback??....what the hell....but MANY you can get for a buck up to 10 bucks thru amazon....the 7th and 8th Doctors have more novels than any of them,the 10th Doctor has quite a few, the 9th Doctor only has 6.....the New Series features the 9th,10th and 11th Doctors....here is a list of them in order of release .....

Doctor Who Books - Checklist


----------



## JakeStarkey

I am going to peruse Stephen Mitchell's translation of _The Iliad _this weekend.


----------



## BDBoop

Harry Dresden said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think they are pretty good.....especially many of the early doctor ones......and the authors have the characters down pretty good too.....the books of course are more involved then the tv shows are.....you just have to try and get them in publishing order.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are in no particular order, right? Or are there references to incidents in previous books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well sometimes there are references.....when you look at the list of books there are a few that are a small series like 3-5 parts....you want to stay away from the novelization of the TV shows unless you want that type of thing.....i have been reading the New Adventures Series,the Missing Adventures series and The Past Doctors Books featuring the 1st thru the 8th Doctors....lots of paperbacks,some are way to expensive.....like 40 bucks for a used paperback??....what the hell....but MANY you can get for a buck up to 10 bucks thru amazon....the 7th and 8th Doctors have more novels than any of them,the 10th Doctor has quite a few, the 9th Doctor only has 6.....the New Series features the 9th,10th and 11th Doctors....here is a list of them in order of release .....
> 
> Doctor Who Books - Checklist
Click to expand...


Awesome, thanks for the link.


----------



## Smilebong

The Bourne Deception.

Eric Van Lustbader

I needed something lighter than the Brothers Karamazov which I am fighting my way through.


----------



## National Socialist

Going to read a few chapters in Natures Eternal Religion by Klassen then on to who knows what. Picked up a few books yesterday.


----------



## Mustang

Idiot America: How Stupidity Became a Virtue in the Land of the Free 

by Charles P. Pierce


----------



## National Socialist

Mustang said:


> Idiot America: How Stupidity Became a Virtue in the Land of the Free
> 
> by Charles P. Pierce


That's on my to read list let me know how it is please.


----------



## Unkotare

No one has taken my suggestion?


----------



## Mustang

The Big Con: The True Story of How Washington Got Hoodwinked and Hijacked by Crackpot Economics 

by Jonathan Chait


----------



## SFC Ollie

Terry Pratchet........


----------



## Mustang

I've just finished one of the finest (yeah, I know I should say finer) books I've read in a couple of years.  It challenged my thinking and my preconceived ideas in a number of ways.  It was well worth the time it took to read it despite the fact that it's not a page turner.

It's a horrible title for a very good book that was also sold under the title of "When Atheism Becomes Religion: America's New Fundamentalists" 

It's written by Chris Hedges









title I Don't Believe in  Atheists


----------



## BDBoop

Children of a Broken Sky, Adam J Nicolai. Just started last night, looks promising.


----------



## Mustang

The Death of the Liberal Class

By Chris Hedges

His books are not for everyone.  But I find him to be a breath of fresh air in the otherwise stale world of political writing.  Perhaps that's why this is the fourth book of his I've read.

He's an intellectual who was born into a religious family, experienced privilege in our educational system, and then covered wars all over the world for several years.  So, he has a unique perspective that the average citizen would not have.  He's also probably more well read in terms of the depth of his reading that most people who read his books.

But this book can be grim at times since it's a history of the liberal class (not the definition most people think of when they think of the liberal class), and how it's been decimated in the last hundred years and ultimately sold out in order to join the establishment.  

Hedges' books do have a tendency to feel grim in his predictions of the future based on current trends, but this book is particularly difficult in the sense that Hedges sees so many forces lined up against human beings.  It's not just greed and the political system.  It's technology and our inability to face pending environmental disasters we're creating in our quest to have more of everything.

Hedges suggests people need to resist 'the system' in order that we can individually and collectively maintain our humanity in a world which demands conformity. But anyone who does so must be prepared to pay a high price.


----------



## Harry Dresden

The Eleventh Tiger....a 1st Doctor Adventure....


----------



## manonfire

The Da Vinci Mystery, for the third time! Never gets old.


----------



## koshergrl

I'm reading Pox by Michael Wellrich:







And another book about the lead up to the Holocaust.


----------



## National Socialist

How Few Remain by Harry Turtledove


----------



## koshergrl

Finished it, and it was very well executed.

Pardon the pun.


----------



## Swagger

Just finished reading _The Blood Crows_ by Simon Scarrow. It's the twelfth installment of his Eagle series, which follows two Centurions around the empire. This time they were in Southern Wales, investigating strange goings-on surrounding the brutal war of attrition being waged by a fort commander against Silurian insurgents under the rebel King Caratacus.


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Libertarianman

"The Survivor". It is a book about Bill Clinton's presidency. Author's name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## National Socialist

The Hitler Virus.
Author is a whiny jew and has already gotten on my nerves so dunno if I will finish the book or not but we shall see. I read this crap more so to get more info on the movement in Germany and Europe in General. Also sometimes has book recommendations.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Hunger Games Mocking Jay......


----------



## Montrovant

SFC Ollie said:


> Hunger Games Mocking Jay......



I read the Hunger Games books, but they were too young adult for me....not enough meat to them.

I'm currently reading The Wise Man's Fear, the second Kingkiller book by Patrick Rothfuss.  Fairly standard fantasy fare, but well put together.


----------



## RoadVirus

Just got done reading _Animal Farm_.

Good stuff. Lot of similarities to not just the beginning of the Soviet Union, but the Obama administration as well.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Good omens by Neil Gaimen and Terry Pratchett.


----------



## BDBoop

I miss Pratchett. I must recommence.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Pratchett is great I read all his disc world books...I have most of them...


----------



## BDBoop

SFC Ollie said:


> Pratchett is great I read all his disc world books...I have most of them...



You still doing real books, rather than e-books?


----------



## SFC Ollie

BDBoop said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pratchett is great I read all his disc world books...I have most of them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still doing real books, rather than e-books?
Click to expand...


Yep, I have a Librarys worth here.........I have certain series that I have read probably as many as 10 times.

I have one series that goes back to the early 70's and has 25 books....


----------



## BDBoop

SFC Ollie said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pratchett is great I read all his disc world books...I have most of them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still doing real books, rather than e-books?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I have a Librarys worth here.........I have certain series that I have read probably as many as 10 times.
> 
> I have one series that goes back to the early 70's and has 25 books....
Click to expand...


My famupily is full of Kindles, mostly due to space constraints. My sister still checks books out of the library, though.

I don't remember which books I read, something about Vimes, and then the bank and post office ones. I have yet to read Hogfather. I really must.


----------



## Esmeralda

_Down and Out in Paris and London_
_Midaq Alley_
_Therese Raquin_
_The Meditations_


----------



## Harry Dresden

just started "Cold Days" by Jim Butcher......


----------



## CrusaderFrank

1493


----------



## BDBoop

Harry Dresden said:


> just started "Cold Days" by Jim Butcher......



Let me know what you think!


----------



## Harry Dresden

BDBoop said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> just started "Cold Days" by Jim Butcher......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think!
Click to expand...


have you read it yet?....


----------



## BDBoop

Harry Dresden said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> just started "Cold Days" by Jim Butcher......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have you read it yet?....
Click to expand...


I always read his books immediately upon release.


----------



## Harry Dresden

BDBoop said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you read it yet?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always read his books immediately upon release.
Click to expand...


i just started this one and am already 3/4 of the way through it.....so far one of the better stories.....ill let you know when i am done what i thought overall....


----------



## O.R.I.O.N

Where is the Birth Certificate by Jerome Corsi. Very good book so far.


----------



## Noomi

Dead Wrong by Mariah Stewart


----------



## Esmeralda

_The Great Gatsby_


----------



## Esmeralda

*The Sea, the Sea *by Iris Murdoch


----------



## mudwhistle

My cellphone.


----------



## strollingbones

sycamore row   grisham


----------



## Luddly Neddite

12 Years A Slave


----------



## O.R.I.O.N

House of Secrets. One sick family I tell ya.


----------



## hangover

Edens, Serpents, and Dragons.

Whence the idea, and the true meaning of the term &#8220;Eden&#8221;? Christians will maintain that the Garden of Eden is the holy Paradise, the place desecrated by the sin of Adam and Eve; the Occultist will deny this dead-letter interpretation, and show the reverse. One need not believe and see in the Bible divine revelation in order to say that this ancient book, if read esoterically, is based upon the same universal traditions. What Eden was is partially shown in Isis Unveiled.*

It was said that: &#8220;The Garden of Eden as a locality is no myth at all; it belongs to those landmarks of history which occasionally disclose to the student that the Bible is not all mere allegory. Eden, or the Hebrew image_il Gan-Eden, meaning the park or the garden of Eden, is an archaic name of the country watered by the Euphrates and its many branches, from Asia and Armenia to the Erythraean sea.&#8221; (A. Wilder says that Gan-duniyas is a name of Babylonia.) In the Chaldean &#8220;Book of Numbers,&#8221; the location is designated in numerals, and in the cypher Rosicrucian manuscript, left by Count St. Germain, it is fully described. In the Assyrian Tablets it is rendered Gan-duniyas. &#8220;Behold,&#8221; says the image_il (Elohim) of Genesis, &#8220;the man is become as one of us.&#8221; The Elohim may be accepted in one sense for gods or powers, and in another for Aleim, or priests &#8212; the hierophants initiated into the good and evil of this world; for there was a college of priests called the Aleim, while the head of their caste, or the chief of the hierophants was known as Java-Aleim. Instead of becoming a neophyte, and gradually obtaining his esoteric knowledge through a regular initiation, an Adam, or Man, uses his intuitional faculties and, prompted by the serpent (Woman and matter), tastes of the Tree of Knowledge &#8212; the esoteric or Secret Doctrine &#8212; unlawfully. The priests of Hercules, or Mel-karth, the &#8220;Lord of the Eden,&#8221; all wore &#8220;coats of skin.&#8221; The text says: &#8220;And Java-Aleim made for Adam and his wife image_il &#8216;Chitonuth our.&#8217; &#8221; The first Hebrew word, &#8220;chiton,&#8221; is the Greek [[Chiton]], Chiton. It became a Slavonic word by adoption from the Bible, and means a coat, an upper garment.

&#8220;Though containing the same substratum of esoteric truth as does every early Cosmogony, the Hebrew Scripture wears on its face the marks of a double origin. Its Genesis is purely a reminiscence of the Babylonian captivity. The names of places, men and even objects, can be traced from the original text to the Chaldeans and the Akkadians, the progenitors and Aryan instructors of the former. It is strongly contested that the Akkad tribes of Chaldea, Babylonia and Assyria were in
Footnote(s) &#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;

* Vol. I., pp. 575, et seq.
Vol. 2, Page  203   THE GARDEN OF EDEN, A COLLEGE.

any way cognate with the Brahmans of Hindostan; but there are more proofs in favour of this opinion than otherwise. The Shemite or Assyrian ought, perchance, to have been called the Turanian, and the Mongolians have been denominated Scyths. But if the Akkadians ever existed, otherwise than in the imagination of some ethnologists and philologists, they certainly would never have been a Turanian tribe, as some Assyriologists have striven to make us believe. They were simply emigrants on their way to Asia Minor from India, the cradle of humanity, and their sacerdotal adepts tarried to civilize and initiate a barbarian people. Halevy proved the fallacy of the Turanian mania in regard to Akkadian people, and other scientists have proved that the Babylonian civilization was neither born nor developed in that country. It was imported from India, and the importers were Brahminical Hindus.&#8221;

And now, ten years after this was written, we find ourselves corroborated by Professor Sayce, who says in his first Hibbert lecture that the culture of the Babylonian city Eridu was of foreign importation. It came from India.

&#8220;Much of the theology was borrowed by the Semites from the non-Semitic Akkadians or proto-Chaldeans, whom they supplanted, and whose local cults they had neither the will nor the power to uproot. Indeed, throughout a long course of ages the two races, Semites and Akkadians, lived side by side, their notions and worship of the gods blending insensibly together.&#8221;

Here, the Akkadians are called &#8220;non-Semitic,&#8221; as we had insisted they were in &#8220;Isis,&#8221; which is another corroboration. And we are no less right in always maintaining that the Jewish Biblical history was a compilation of historical facts, arranged from other people&#8217;s history in Jewish garb &#8212; Genesis excluded, which is esotericism pure and simple. But it is really from the Euxine to Kashmir and beyond, that science has to search for the cradle &#8212; or rather one of the chief cradles &#8212; of mankind and the sons of Ad-ah; and especially in after times, when the Garden of Ed-en on the Euphrates became the college of the astrologers and magi, the Aleim.

But this &#8220;college&#8221; and this Eden belong to the Fifth Race, and are simply a faint reminiscence of the Adi-varsha, of the primeval Third Race. What is the etymological meaning of the word Eden? In Greek it is [hedone], signifying voluptuousness. In this aspect it is no better than the Olympus of the Greeks, Indra&#8217;s heaven (Swarga) on Mount Meru, and even the paradise full of Houris, promised by Mahomet to the faithful. The Garden of Eden was never the property of the Jews; for China, which can hardly be suspected of having known anything of the Jews 2,000 B.C., has such a primitive garden in Central Asia inhabited by the &#8220;Dragons of Wisdom,&#8221; the Initiates. And according to Klaproth,
Vol. 2, Page  204   THE SECRET DOCTRINE.

the hieroglyphical chart copied from a Japanese Cyclopaedia in the book of Fo-kone-ky, places its &#8220;Garden of Wisdom&#8221; on the plateau of Pamir between the highest peaks of the Himalayan ranges; and describing it as the culminating point of Central Asia, shows the four rivers &#8212; Oxus, Indus, Ganges, and Silo &#8212; flowing from a common source, the &#8220;Lake of the Dragons.&#8221;

But this is not the Genetic Eden; nor is it the Kabalistical Garden of Eden. For the former &#8212; Eden Illa-ah &#8212; means in one sense Wisdom, a state like that of Nirvana, a paradise of Bliss; while in another sense it refers to Intellectual man himself, the container of the Eden in which grows the tree of Knowledge of good and evil: man being the Knower thereof.

Renan and Barthelemy St. Hilaire, basing themselves &#8220;on the most solid inductions,&#8221; think it impossible to doubt any longer, and both place the cradle of humanity &#8220;on the region of the Timaus.&#8221; Finally, the Asiatic Journal* concludes that: &#8220;All the traditions of the human race gathering its primitive families at the region of their birth-place, show them to us grouped around the countries where Jewish tradition places the Garden of Eden; where the Aryans (Zoroastrians) established their Airyana-vaego or the Meru (?). They are hemmed in to the North by the countries which join the lake Aral, and to the South by Baltistan, or Little Tibet. Everything concurs in proving that there was the abode of that primitive humanity to which we have to be traced.&#8221;

That &#8220;primitive humanity&#8221; was in its Fifth Race, when the &#8220;four-mouthed Dragon,&#8221; the lake, of which very few traces are now left, was the abode of the &#8220;Sons of Wisdom,&#8221; the first mind-born sons of the Third Race. Yet it was neither the only one nor the primitive cradle of humanity, though it was the copy of the cradle, verily, of the first thinking divine man. It was the Paradesa, the highland of the first Sanskrit-speaking people, the Hedone, the country of delight of the Greeks, but it was not the &#8220;bower of voluptuousness&#8221; of the Chaldeans, for the latter was only the reminiscence of it; and also because it was not there that the Fall of Man occurred after the &#8220;separation.&#8221; The Eden of the Jews was copied from the Chaldean copy.

That the Fall of man into generation occurred during the earliest portion of what science calls the Mesozoic times, or the age of the reptiles, is evidenced by the Bible phraseology concerning the serpent, the nature of which is explained in the Zohar. The question is not whether Eve&#8217;s incident with the tempting reptile is allegorical or textual, for no one can doubt that it is the former, but to show the antiquity of the symbolism on the very face of it, and that it was not only a Jewish but an universal idea.
Footnote(s) &#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;

* &#8220;Journal Asiatique,&#8221; seventh year, 1855.
Vol. 2, Page  205   FLYING CAMELS.

Now we find in the Zohar a very strange assertion, one that is calculated to provoke the reader to merry laughter by its ludicrous absurdity. It tells us that the serpent, which was used by Shamael (the supposed Satan), to seduce Eve, was a kind of flying camel ([[kamelomorphon]]).

A &#8220;flying camel&#8221; is indeed too much for the most liberal-minded F.R.S. Nevertheless, the Zohar, which can hardly be expected to use the language of a Cuvier, was right in its description:* for we find it called in the old Zoroastrian MSS. Aschmogh, which in the Avesta is represented as having lost after the Fall &#8220;its nature and its name,&#8221; and is described as a huge serpent with a camel&#8217;s neck.

&#8220;There are no winged serpents, nor veritable dragons,&#8221; asserts Salverte,&#8224; &#8220;. . . grasshoppers are called by the Greeks winged serpents, and this metaphor may have created several narratives on the existence of winged serpents.&#8221;

There are none now; but there is no reason why they should not have existed during the Mesozoic age; and Cuvier, who has reconstructed their skeletons, is a witness to &#8220;flying camels.&#8221; Already, after finding simple fossils of certain saurians, the great naturalist has written, that, &#8220;if anything can justify the Hydra and other monsters, whose figures were so often repeated by mediaeval historians, it is incontestably the Plesiosaurus.&#8221;&#8225;

We are unaware if Cuvier had added anything in the way of a further mea culpa. But we may well imagine his confusion, for all his slanders against archaic veracity, when he found himself in the presence of a flying saurian, &#8220;the Pterodactyl&#8221; (found in Germany), &#8220;78 feet long, and carrying vigorous wings attached to its reptilian body.&#8221; That fossil is described as a reptile, the little fingers of whose hands are so elongated as to bear a long membranous wing. Here, then, the &#8220;flying camel&#8221; of the Zohar is vindicated. For surely, between the long neck of the Plesiosaurus and the membranous wing of the Pterodactyl, or still better the Mosasaurus, there is enough scientific probability to build a &#8220;flying camel,&#8221; or a long-necked dragon. Prof. Cope, of Philadelphia, has shown that the Mosasaurus fossil in the chalk was a winged serpent of this kind. There are characters in its vertebrae, which indicate union with the Ophidia rather than with the Lacertilia.

And now to the main question. It is well known that Antiquity has never claimed palaeontography and palaeontology among its arts and sciences; and it never had its Cuviers. Yet on Babylonian tiles, and especially in old Chinese and Japanese drawings, in the oldest Pagodas
Footnote(s) &#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;

* See Moses Maimonides, &#8220;More Nevochim.&#8221;

&#8224; &#8220;Science Occulte,&#8221; p. 646.

The Secret Doctrine by H. P. Blavatsky, vol 2, part 1, Edens


----------



## hangover

Blavatsky was Einstein's favorite author. He like her ISIS UNVEILED.


----------



## Unkotare

At the risk of repeating myself:

Don't Give a Damn: How to Cope with the Fears, Frustrations, and Challenges of Daily Life 
by Dr. Bill Chun MD 


It's one of those 'read it over and over' - type of books.


----------



## Bill Angel

I just finished reading "Inferno" , The World at War (1939-1945) by Max Hastings. It is an excellent book that covers the complete history of the Second World War, and includes incisive assessments of the strengths and weaknesses of all of the combatants, especially their Generals and Admirals. The book also includes graphic first person accounts of the suffering and deprivations inflicted on the various civilian populations. Highly recommended.


----------



## Spiderman

I'm reading up on how to install radiant floor heating in a house I'm building.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Nothing new, rereading "Eon" by Greg Bear. Fave sci-fi novel ever (about a future version of humans who come back to pre-21st century Earth touching off 'The Death' which was WWIII.)


----------



## Montrovant

Delta4Embassy said:


> Nothing new, rereading "Eon" by Greg Bear. Fave sci-fi novel ever (about a future version of humans who come back to pre-21st century Earth touching off 'The Death' which was WWIII.)



Love that book, good choice.


----------



## hangover

Spiderman said:


> I'm reading up on how to install radiant floor heating in a house I'm building.



Very cool dude, er I mean warm. I lived in a house once that had that. It's the best. But can you have it if you have more than one floor?


----------



## hangover

Delta4Embassy said:


> Nothing new, rereading "Eon" by Greg Bear. Fave sci-fi novel ever (about a future version of humans who come back to pre-21st century Earth touching off 'The Death' which was WWIII.)



Try John Varley's Titan, Wizard, Demon trilogy.


----------



## Wry Catcher

The Bully Pulpit by Doris Kearns Goodwin and rereading Don't know Much About History by Kenneth C. Davis.


----------



## Spiderman

hangover said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading up on how to install radiant floor heating in a house I'm building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool dude, er I mean warm. I lived in a house once that had that. It's the best. But can you have it if you have more than one floor?
Click to expand...


Yes  the home I'm building has two bedrooms and  bath on the second floor. As long as you have a chase to run the supply and return it's not any different from hot water baseboard heat.  You just have to get the tubing run under the flooring before drywall


----------



## laziale

Zoom-boing said:


> _The Beach House_ by James Patterson.  So far, so good.



same with me


----------



## Shaitra

Allegiant by Veronica Roth.  I saw a movie preview for Divergent and got the book.  After finishing it, I immediately bought the other two books in the trilogy.


----------



## Noomi

Gabriel's Rapture by Sylvian Reynard


----------



## Marianne

Wreck of the Medusa by Alexander McKee

Wreck of the Medusa: Mutiny, Murder, and Survival on the High Seas by Alexander McKee | 9781602391864 | Paperback | Barnes & Noble


Bones by John Kellerman

BONES | Jonathan Kellerman


----------



## Noomi

Goddess Of Love by P.C Cast


----------



## Avatar4321

How to win friends and influence people by Dale Carnegie. Second time through. It's got some pretty good tips on how to peak the interest of others.


----------



## Esmeralda

Avatar4321 said:


> How to win friends and influence people by Dale Carnegie. Second time through. It's got some pretty good tips on how to peak the interest of others.



I find books like that to be all about deception, dishonesty and manipulation.  How to manipulate people should be the title.  When I was working my way through university, I once worked as the receptionist in the MBA department. The students there told me the program was mostly about how to manipulate people.

IMO you make friends with people you generally like and admire, and I have never had any desire to influence anyone.

I just finished reading _Therese Raquin_, by Emile Zola.  This is the 2nd time I've read it.


----------



## Smilebong

Finished Blood Meridian by  Cormac McCarthy. A shocking look at the Wild west.


----------



## Smilebong

Now I am in the middle of Divergant and Why the Caged Bird Sings.


----------



## Noomi

Goddess Of The Rose by P.C Cast


----------



## Mustang

Smilebong said:


> Finished Blood Meridian by  Cormac McCarthy. A shocking look at the Wild west.



I've read four books by McCarthy, including the three books of his so-called Border trilogy. But I never read Blood Meridian which is supposedly his masterpiece. However, I've heard it IS very bloody indeed with a lot of violence and killing.


----------



## Esmeralda

_Martha Quest_, by Doris Lessing


----------



## Samson

_The World According to Garp_, by John Irving.

My second reading.

J.I. is one of the best.


----------



## Avatar4321

Esmeralda said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to win friends and influence people by Dale Carnegie. Second time through. It's got some pretty good tips on how to peak the interest of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find books like that to be all about deception, dishonesty and manipulation.  How to manipulate people should be the title.  When I was working my way through university, I once worked as the receptionist in the MBA department. The students there told me the program was mostly about how to manipulate people.
> 
> IMO you make friends with people you generally like and admire, and I have never had any desire to influence anyone.
> 
> I just finished reading _Therese Raquin_, by Emile Zola.  This is the 2nd time I've read it.
Click to expand...


That's what i thought till i read the book.


----------



## Zander

American Gods - authors preferred edition. Neil Gaiman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noomi

Lucky by Jackie Collins


----------



## Montrovant

Zander said:


> American Gods - authors preferred edition. Neil Gaiman
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I just read that not too long ago.  Pretty good book.  I've read there may be a movie or tv show made from it.

I'm currently reading City of Golden Shadow by Tad Williams.


----------



## Mustang

"The Risk Pool" by Richard Russo


----------



## Smilebong

Mustang said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished Blood Meridian by  Cormac McCarthy. A shocking look at the Wild west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read four books by McCarthy, including the three books of his so-called Border trilogy. But I never read Blood Meridian which is supposedly his masterpiece. However, I've heard it IS very bloody indeed with a lot of violence and killing.
Click to expand...


It is.  The first 20 or so pages are a little hard to follow, but once you get used to how he was writing, it is a masterpiece.


----------



## Mustang

Smilebong said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished Blood Meridian by  Cormac McCarthy. A shocking look at the Wild west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read four books by McCarthy, including the three books of his so-called Border trilogy. But I never read Blood Meridian which is supposedly his masterpiece. However, I've heard it IS very bloody indeed with a lot of violence and killing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is.  The first 20 or so pages are a little hard to follow, but once you get used to how he was writing, it is a masterpiece.
Click to expand...


I hear "Butcher's Crossing" by John Williams is equally as powerful in case you're interested. It has a Goodreads rating of 4.12.

Edit to add: Another one is "Warlock" by Oakley Hall with a Goodreads rating of 4.29. I haven't read either one.


----------



## Mustang

"The Age of American Unreason" by Susan Jacoby



 
       The Age of American Unreason 
Jacoby, Susan


----------



## Mustang

"American Gods" by Niel Gaiman



 
       American Gods


----------



## Montrovant

Mustang said:


> "American Gods" by Niel Gaiman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Gods



I just read that within the last year or so.  Pretty good.


----------



## koshergrl

Queen Maker:






[ame="http://www.amazon.com/QUEEN-MAKER-Novel-Davids-Queen/dp/B003Z31TQ8"]QUEEN MAKER - Novel of King David's Queen: India Edghill: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack

Dr. Seuss, _Hop On Pop_.


----------



## Darlene

Wicked Appetite by Janet Evanovich. 



> For centuries, treasure hunters have been eager to possess the stones, undeterred by their corrupting nature.  The list is long  Genghis Khan, Alexander the Great, Napoleon, to name a few.  Now the Stones have found their way to Salem, Massachusetts, and so has Gerwulf Grimoire, adding himself to this rogues gallery of power seekers.  Hes an uncommonly dangerous man, with a hunger for the forbidden, and a set of abilities that are way beyond ordinary.  Abilities that he feels entitle him to possess anything he might desire.
> 
> That would include Elizabeth Tucker, the woman he needs to find the Stones.  Shes freshly transplanted from New York City to Bostons North Shore.  With a new job as pastry chef at Dazzles bakery and an old house inherited from her Aunt Ophelia, her life is pretty much on track until its suddenly derailed by a guy named Diesel, a rude monkey, and a ninja cat.
> 
> Lizzy can handle the monkey and the cat.  Shes not sure about Diesel.  Hes offering up his own set of unusual talents, promising to protect her from Grimoire.  The kind of protection that Lizzy suspects might involve guarding her body day and night.
> 
> The Seven Deadly Sins are pride, greed, lust, envy wrath, sloth and gluttony.  That pretty much covers everything that is wicked.  Diesel thinks it also pretty much covers everything thats fun.  And Lizzy thinks Diesel and the Seven Deadly Sins cover everything her mother warned her about.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

hangover said:


> Edens, Serpents, and Dragons.
> 
> Whence the idea, and the true meaning of the term Eden? Christians will maintain that the Garden of Eden is the holy Paradise, the place desecrated by the sin of Adam and Eve; the Occultist will deny this dead-letter interpretation, and show the reverse. One need not believe and see in the Bible divine revelation in order to say that this ancient book, if read esoterically, is based upon the same universal traditions. What Eden was is partially shown in Isis Unveiled.*
> 
> It was said that: The Garden of Eden as a locality is no myth at all; it belongs to those landmarks of history which occasionally disclose to the student that the Bible is not all mere allegory. Eden, or the Hebrew image_il Gan-Eden, meaning the park or the garden of Eden, is an archaic name of the country watered by the Euphrates and its many branches, from Asia and Armenia to the Erythraean sea. (A. Wilder says that Gan-duniyas is a name of Babylonia.) In the Chaldean Book of Numbers, the location is designated in numerals, and in the cypher Rosicrucian manuscript, left by Count St. Germain, it is fully described. In the Assyrian Tablets it is rendered Gan-duniyas. Behold, says the image_il (Elohim) of Genesis, the man is become as one of us. The Elohim may be accepted in one sense for gods or powers, and in another for Aleim, or priests  the hierophants initiated into the good and evil of this world; for there was a college of priests called the Aleim, while the head of their caste, or the chief of the hierophants was known as Java-Aleim. Instead of becoming a neophyte, and gradually obtaining his esoteric knowledge through a regular initiation, an Adam, or Man, uses his intuitional faculties and, prompted by the serpent (Woman and matter), tastes of the Tree of Knowledge  the esoteric or Secret Doctrine  unlawfully. The priests of Hercules, or Mel-karth, the Lord of the Eden, all wore coats of skin. The text says: And Java-Aleim made for Adam and his wife image_il Chitonuth our.  The first Hebrew word, chiton, is the Greek [[Chiton]], Chiton. It became a Slavonic word by adoption from the Bible, and means a coat, an upper garment.
> 
> Though containing the same substratum of esoteric truth as does every early Cosmogony, the Hebrew Scripture wears on its face the marks of a double origin. Its Genesis is purely a reminiscence of the Babylonian captivity. The names of places, men and even objects, can be traced from the original text to the Chaldeans and the Akkadians, the progenitors and Aryan instructors of the former. It is strongly contested that the Akkad tribes of Chaldea, Babylonia and Assyria were in
> Footnote(s) 
> 
> * Vol. I., pp. 575, et seq.
> Vol. 2, Page  203   THE GARDEN OF EDEN, A COLLEGE.
> 
> any way cognate with the Brahmans of Hindostan; but there are more proofs in favour of this opinion than otherwise. The Shemite or Assyrian ought, perchance, to have been called the Turanian, and the Mongolians have been denominated Scyths. But if the Akkadians ever existed, otherwise than in the imagination of some ethnologists and philologists, they certainly would never have been a Turanian tribe, as some Assyriologists have striven to make us believe. They were simply emigrants on their way to Asia Minor from India, the cradle of humanity, and their sacerdotal adepts tarried to civilize and initiate a barbarian people. Halevy proved the fallacy of the Turanian mania in regard to Akkadian people, and other scientists have proved that the Babylonian civilization was neither born nor developed in that country. It was imported from India, and the importers were Brahminical Hindus.
> 
> And now, ten years after this was written, we find ourselves corroborated by Professor Sayce, who says in his first Hibbert lecture that the culture of the Babylonian city Eridu was of foreign importation. It came from India.
> 
> Much of the theology was borrowed by the Semites from the non-Semitic Akkadians or proto-Chaldeans, whom they supplanted, and whose local cults they had neither the will nor the power to uproot. Indeed, throughout a long course of ages the two races, Semites and Akkadians, lived side by side, their notions and worship of the gods blending insensibly together.
> 
> Here, the Akkadians are called non-Semitic, as we had insisted they were in Isis, which is another corroboration. And we are no less right in always maintaining that the Jewish Biblical history was a compilation of historical facts, arranged from other peoples history in Jewish garb  Genesis excluded, which is esotericism pure and simple. But it is really from the Euxine to Kashmir and beyond, that science has to search for the cradle  or rather one of the chief cradles  of mankind and the sons of Ad-ah; and especially in after times, when the Garden of Ed-en on the Euphrates became the college of the astrologers and magi, the Aleim.
> 
> But this college and this Eden belong to the Fifth Race, and are simply a faint reminiscence of the Adi-varsha, of the primeval Third Race. What is the etymological meaning of the word Eden? In Greek it is [hedone], signifying voluptuousness. In this aspect it is no better than the Olympus of the Greeks, Indras heaven (Swarga) on Mount Meru, and even the paradise full of Houris, promised by Mahomet to the faithful. The Garden of Eden was never the property of the Jews; for China, which can hardly be suspected of having known anything of the Jews 2,000 B.C., has such a primitive garden in Central Asia inhabited by the Dragons of Wisdom, the Initiates. And according to Klaproth,
> Vol. 2, Page  204   THE SECRET DOCTRINE.
> 
> the hieroglyphical chart copied from a Japanese Cyclopaedia in the book of Fo-kone-ky, places its Garden of Wisdom on the plateau of Pamir between the highest peaks of the Himalayan ranges; and describing it as the culminating point of Central Asia, shows the four rivers  Oxus, Indus, Ganges, and Silo  flowing from a common source, the Lake of the Dragons.
> 
> But this is not the Genetic Eden; nor is it the Kabalistical Garden of Eden. For the former  Eden Illa-ah  means in one sense Wisdom, a state like that of Nirvana, a paradise of Bliss; while in another sense it refers to Intellectual man himself, the container of the Eden in which grows the tree of Knowledge of good and evil: man being the Knower thereof.
> 
> Renan and Barthelemy St. Hilaire, basing themselves on the most solid inductions, think it impossible to doubt any longer, and both place the cradle of humanity on the region of the Timaus. Finally, the Asiatic Journal* concludes that: All the traditions of the human race gathering its primitive families at the region of their birth-place, show them to us grouped around the countries where Jewish tradition places the Garden of Eden; where the Aryans (Zoroastrians) established their Airyana-vaego or the Meru (?). They are hemmed in to the North by the countries which join the lake Aral, and to the South by Baltistan, or Little Tibet. Everything concurs in proving that there was the abode of that primitive humanity to which we have to be traced.
> 
> That primitive humanity was in its Fifth Race, when the four-mouthed Dragon, the lake, of which very few traces are now left, was the abode of the Sons of Wisdom, the first mind-born sons of the Third Race. Yet it was neither the only one nor the primitive cradle of humanity, though it was the copy of the cradle, verily, of the first thinking divine man. It was the Paradesa, the highland of the first Sanskrit-speaking people, the Hedone, the country of delight of the Greeks, but it was not the bower of voluptuousness of the Chaldeans, for the latter was only the reminiscence of it; and also because it was not there that the Fall of Man occurred after the separation. The Eden of the Jews was copied from the Chaldean copy.
> 
> That the Fall of man into generation occurred during the earliest portion of what science calls the Mesozoic times, or the age of the reptiles, is evidenced by the Bible phraseology concerning the serpent, the nature of which is explained in the Zohar. The question is not whether Eves incident with the tempting reptile is allegorical or textual, for no one can doubt that it is the former, but to show the antiquity of the symbolism on the very face of it, and that it was not only a Jewish but an universal idea.
> Footnote(s) 
> 
> * Journal Asiatique, seventh year, 1855.
> Vol. 2, Page  205   FLYING CAMELS.
> 
> Now we find in the Zohar a very strange assertion, one that is calculated to provoke the reader to merry laughter by its ludicrous absurdity. It tells us that the serpent, which was used by Shamael (the supposed Satan), to seduce Eve, was a kind of flying camel ([[kamelomorphon]]).
> 
> A flying camel is indeed too much for the most liberal-minded F.R.S. Nevertheless, the Zohar, which can hardly be expected to use the language of a Cuvier, was right in its description:* for we find it called in the old Zoroastrian MSS. Aschmogh, which in the Avesta is represented as having lost after the Fall its nature and its name, and is described as a huge serpent with a camels neck.
> 
> There are no winged serpents, nor veritable dragons, asserts Salverte, . . . grasshoppers are called by the Greeks winged serpents, and this metaphor may have created several narratives on the existence of winged serpents.
> 
> There are none now; but there is no reason why they should not have existed during the Mesozoic age; and Cuvier, who has reconstructed their skeletons, is a witness to flying camels. Already, after finding simple fossils of certain saurians, the great naturalist has written, that, if anything can justify the Hydra and other monsters, whose figures were so often repeated by mediaeval historians, it is incontestably the Plesiosaurus.
> 
> We are unaware if Cuvier had added anything in the way of a further mea culpa. But we may well imagine his confusion, for all his slanders against archaic veracity, when he found himself in the presence of a flying saurian, the Pterodactyl (found in Germany), 78 feet long, and carrying vigorous wings attached to its reptilian body. That fossil is described as a reptile, the little fingers of whose hands are so elongated as to bear a long membranous wing. Here, then, the flying camel of the Zohar is vindicated. For surely, between the long neck of the Plesiosaurus and the membranous wing of the Pterodactyl, or still better the Mosasaurus, there is enough scientific probability to build a flying camel, or a long-necked dragon. Prof. Cope, of Philadelphia, has shown that the Mosasaurus fossil in the chalk was a winged serpent of this kind. There are characters in its vertebrae, which indicate union with the Ophidia rather than with the Lacertilia.
> 
> And now to the main question. It is well known that Antiquity has never claimed palaeontography and palaeontology among its arts and sciences; and it never had its Cuviers. Yet on Babylonian tiles, and especially in old Chinese and Japanese drawings, in the oldest Pagodas
> Footnote(s) 
> 
> * See Moses Maimonides, More Nevochim.
> 
>  Science Occulte, p. 646.
> 
> The Secret Doctrine by H. P. Blavatsky, vol 2, part 1, Edens



Interesting
​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

"*The Book of the Sacred Magic of Abramelin the Mage*" translations by S.L. MacGregor Mathers, and other translations of "*The Book of Abramelin*"
​


----------



## shart_attack

Avatar4321 said:


> How to win friends and influence people by Dale Carnegie. Second time through. It's got some pretty good tips on how to peak the interest of others.



Does it also have good tips on how to *pique* the interest*s* (<---- i.e., subject/ verb agreement, that) of readers who have good English grammar and usage skills, and better vocabularies???


----------



## Disir

The Goddess of War: A true story of passion, betrayal and murder in the old west by Dennis McCown.  
Interview With Author Dennis McCown

I've been on an Old West binge for the past six weeks.


----------



## Mustang

"Freedom"  by Jonathan Franzen




 Freedom 





[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Just finished John Grisham's _The Litigators.  _Quite enjoyed that.  Am onto _The Maze Runner_, as my youngest wants me to read the book(s) before the movie comes out.  I have a stack of 14 books sitting on the night table, waiting to be read.


----------



## Mustang

"Billy Dyer and Other Stories" by William Maxwell




Billie Dyer And Other StoriesMaxwell, William
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Mustang

"Shutter Island" by Dennis Lehane




 Shutter Island Lehane, Dennis
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Christian in Complete Armour - William Gurnall


----------



## Unkotare

America: A Narrative History


----------



## Mount Brocken

Re-reading E. F. Schumacher's "Small is Beautiful."  Also just read a book on the history of disability.  Here is my review of it on Metapsychology online.

Review - The Story of Intellectual Disability - Psychology


----------



## Mustang

"Kingdom Coming: The Rise of Christian Nationalism" by Michelle Goldberg"







Kingdom Coming The Rise of Christian Nationalism by Michelle Goldberg Reviews Discussion Bookclubs Lists


----------



## Zoom-boing

_The Maze Runner_ by James Dashner.  In_The Hunger Games_ genre.


----------



## boedicca

To Sell Is Human: The Surprising Truth About Moving Others by Daniel H Pink


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087GJ8KM/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Montrovant

Mountain of Black Glass, the third book of the Otherland series by Tad Williams.

Not bad, but not nearly as good as his Green Angel Tower books.


----------



## Mustang

"The Martian" by Andy Weir




The Martian


----------



## SmedlyButler

"The Singularity is Near" by Ray Kurzwell

I'm late getting to this one but it is just as relevant, or more so, that when it was published in 2005. You don't have to believe his sci-fi-y matrix-like premise to get a lot of fascinating details on the state and nature of technological progress. Just one tid-bit gives you an idea of his approach - he went to MIT to study computers with Marvin Minskey and describes how since then (1965) and the room sized computer they had access to, with about one meg of memory, cost per unit of computing power has decreased by a billion-fold.  The  NYT said on the books release;

"In "The Singularity Is Near," the inventor and prognosticator Ray Kurzweil postulates that we are fast approaching a time when humankind melds with technology to produce mind-boggling advances in intelligence. We will be able to play quidditch as Harry Potter does. We will control the aging process. We will be smarter by a factor of trillions. We will be so smart that we understand what Ray Kurzweil is talking about.
Qubits, foglets, gigaflops,  haptic interfaces, probabilistic fractals: Mr. Kurzweil is not writing science for sissies. He is envisioning precise details about how and when the Singularity - a fusion of symbiotic advances in genetics, robotics and nanotechnology that creates "a profound and disruptive transformation in human capability" - will be upon us."






As well as a futurist Kurwell is a first rate inventer. He was the principal inventor of the first CCD flatbed scanner,the first omni-font optical character recognition, the first print-to-speech reading machine for the blind, the first commercial text-to-speech synthesizer, the first music synthesizer Kurzweil K250 capable of recreating the grand piano and other orchestral instruments, and the first commercially marketed large-vocabulary speech recognition.


----------



## Mustang

"Three Early Stories" by J. D. Salinger

The three stories were originally published in magazines, two in 1940 and one in 1944. They've just been reprinted/published in a very small book (69 pp) in May of this year.




 Three Early Stories


----------



## Mustang

"Moral Minority: Our Skeptical Founding Fathers" by Brooke Allen




 Moral Minority: Our Skeptical Founding Fathers


----------



## Solutrean_Hypothesis

Dance with Dragons, I don't even know why. It's soo stupid.
I ...I'm just addicted to tortuously long, childish bullshit I guess.


Still, part of me likes it.


----------



## Montrovant

Solutrean_Hypothesis said:


> Dance with Dragons, I don't even know why. It's soo stupid.
> I ...I'm just addicted to tortuously long, childish bullshit I guess.
> 
> 
> Still, part of me likes it.



Childish?
I can understand thinking Martin's work is bad, but childish?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Mustang said:


> "The Martian" by Andy Weir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Martian



Awesome book. One of the best I read this year. I'll be surprised if it doesn't make it to the silver screen.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Pure brain candy. 2nd in the series.
Little on the juvenile side, but otherwise a very imaginative story.


----------



## midcan5

Brilliant book for the times and for a perspective on Islam. 'The History of Civilizations,' by Fernand Braudel

Finishing, excellent, should be required reading for all people everywhere - 'The Demon-Haunted World: Science as a Candle in the Dark'  Carl Sagan 

Also recommended all brilliant. Top five will change you. 

'The Rhetoric of Reaction: Perversity, Futility, Jeopardy' Albert O. Hirschman 
'Invisible Hands: The Businessmen's Crusade Against the New Deal'  Kim Phillips-Fein  
'The Unconscious Civilization' John Ralston Saul 
'Voltaire's Bastards: The Dictatorship of Reason in the West' by John Ralston Saul
'The Unconscious Civilization'by John Ralston Saul 

'Merchants of Doubt: How a Handful of Scientists Obscured the Truth on Issues from Tobacco Smoke to Global Warming' Naomi Oreskes, Erik M. M. Conway  
'The Reactionary Mind: Conservatism from Edmund Burke to Sarah Palin' Corey Robin
'The American Way of Poverty: How the Other Half Still Lives' Sasha Abramsky 
'The Betrayal of the American Dream Hardcover' Donald L. Barlett, James B. Steele 
'The Unwinding: An Inner History of the New America'  George Packer 
'To Serve God and Wal-Mart: The Making of Christian Free Enterprise' Bethany Moreton


----------



## Mustang

midcan5 said:


> Brilliant book for the times and for a perspective on Islam. 'The History of Civilizations,' by Fernand Braudel
> 
> Finishing, excellent, should be required reading for all people everywhere - 'The Demon-Haunted World: Science as a Candle in the Dark'  Carl Sagan
> 
> Also recommended all brilliant. Top five will change you.
> 
> 'The Rhetoric of Reaction: Perversity, Futility, Jeopardy' Albert O. Hirschman
> 'Invisible Hands: The Businessmen's Crusade Against the New Deal'  Kim Phillips-Fein
> 'The Unconscious Civilization' John Ralston Saul
> 'Voltaire's Bastards: The Dictatorship of Reason in the West' by John Ralston Saul
> 'The Unconscious Civilization'by John Ralston Saul
> 
> 'Merchants of Doubt: How a Handful of Scientists Obscured the Truth on Issues from Tobacco Smoke to Global Warming' Naomi Oreskes, Erik M. M. Conway
> 'The Reactionary Mind: Conservatism from Edmund Burke to Sarah Palin' Corey Robin
> 'The American Way of Poverty: How the Other Half Still Lives' Sasha Abramsky
> 'The Betrayal of the American Dream Hardcover' Donald L. Barlett, James B. Steele
> 'The Unwinding: An Inner History of the New America'  George Packer
> 'To Serve God and Wal-Mart: The Making of Christian Free Enterprise' Bethany Moreton



I can attest to Sagan's book being well worth the read since I read it a couple of years ago. Occasionally, he could have used a better editor to get him to shorten some of his sentences, but aside from that it was pretty fascinating and sometimes disturbing (but in an enlightening kind of way).




 The Demon-Haunted World: Science as a Candle in the Dark


----------



## Mustang

"Recapitulation" by  Wallace Stegner






Recapitulation


----------



## Mustang

"No Place to Hide: Edward Snowden, the NSA, and the U.S. Surveillance State"  by Glenn Greenwald

No Place to Hide: Edward Snowden, the NSA, and the U.S. Surveillance State






I read two previous books (both very good) by Greenwald long before he became famous for his connection to Edward Snowden. I read "How Would a Patriot Act" in 2011 and "With Liberty and Justice for Some" early in 2012. I highly recommend the second one since it lays the criminal justice system bare and exposes how there's two forms of justice in this country. One comes down hard on average folks, and one goes easy (VERY easy) on well-connected people when they're either affluent, or powerful (as people are who serve in the gov't), or both. It's only 144 pages, so it's not a long read at all.

At any rate, I started this book a couple of days ago, and so far it's mostly about how Snowden came into contact with Greenwald and others and the whole process of getting the first article published in the Guardian about widespread NSA spying on all Americans. At this point, I've just reached the part of the book where Greenwald is besieged to do numerous interviews regarding the first story breaking. Right now, the book is pretty much a straight forward recitation of the whole process which reads almost like an inside baseball kind of book. Frankly, Greenwald doesn't come off looking all that great in my opinion since he frittered around for a few months after his unknown contact (Snowden) tried to get him to put some encryption software on his computer in order to continue contact, and Greenwald never really managed to get around to doing it. But at least he was honest about the whole thing instead of trying to make himself look like some kind of a hero.


----------



## Mustang

"World Made by Hand" by James Howard Kunstler




 World Made by Hand


----------



## Mustang

"Merchants of Doubt" by Naomi Oreskes & Erik M. Conway




 Merchants of Doubt: How a Handful of Scientists Obscured the Truth on Issues from Tobacco Smoke to Global Warming


----------



## Mustang

"We Are All Completely Beside Ourselves" by Karen Joy Fowler

The book has already been awarded the PEN/Falkner Award and was a nominee for the John W. Campbell Memorial Award. The book is currently on the short list for the Man Booker Prize.




 We Are All Completely Beside Ourselves


----------



## Mustang

"Strange Bodies: A Novel" by Marcel Theroux




 Strange Bodies: A Novel 

This is the second book I've read by this author. The first one was "Far North" which was a very stark dystopian future novel set in Siberia where a large number of Americans had settled years before the world suffered some kind of cataclysm. 

Below is an excerpt from Goodreads.com that explains the premise of the story. While the plot sounds like something out of a mass marketed pulp fiction book where you would expect to find a lot of characters out of some kind of B-movie central casting call, as of page 77, it reads better than it sounds. I should also mention that it's written in the form of a series of letters and journal excerpts from more than one person, including the patient and the doctor who is treating the patient.



> In a locked ward of a notorious psychiatric hospital sits a man who insists that he is Dr. Nicholas Slopen, failed husband and impoverished Samuel Johnson scholar. Slopen has been dead for months, yet nothing can make this man change his story. What begins as a tale of apparent forgery involving unknown letters by the great Dr. Johnson grows to encompass a conspiracy between a Silicon Valley mogul and his Russian allies to exploit the darkest secret of Soviet technology: the Malevin Procedure.
> 
> With echoes of Jorge Luis Borges and Philip K. Dick, Marcel Theroux’s _Strange Bodies_ takes the reader on a dizzying speculative journey that poses questions about identity, authenticity, and what it means to be truly human.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

The Entire Sharpe's Series by Bernard Cornwell.  That guy is a master story-smith.

@iamwhatiseem @Mustang 

The Martian is in film production.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Coloradomtnman said:


> The Entire Sharpe's Series by Bernard Cornwell.  That guy is a master story-smith.
> 
> @iamwhatiseem @Mustang
> 
> The Martian is in film production.



I knew it!...while reading the book I couldn't help but think how easily it could be converted to film.
It is going to take a reeeaaaalllly strong actor to pull it off, since essentially 3/4 of the movie will be just himself.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Aw crap! Matt Damon????? Really???
I can think of much better


----------



## Coloradomtnman

iamwhatiseem said:


> Aw crap! Matt Damon????? Really???
> I can think of much better



Heh heh.  Well, maybe he'll pull it off.  He does alright with a good director.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Coloradomtnman said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw crap! Matt Damon????? Really???
> I can think of much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh heh.  Well, maybe he'll pull it off.  He does alright with a good director.
Click to expand...


One can hope. 
Denzel Washington, Hanks...well at least it isn't Tom Cruise


----------



## Michelle420

The Prison Notebooks, Antonio Gramsci


----------



## Mustang

"War is a Force That Gives Us Meaning" by Chris Hedges




 War Is A Force That Gives Us Meaning 

This is a subject that Hedges knows all too well because he was a war correspondent in different hot spots all around the world for decades. Among other places, he has reported from war zones in the Balkans, the Middle East, and Central America. So, he's not only reported on wars, he's witnessed the atrocities committed by both sides, even ones perpetrated by the so-called good guys that America supported with both military aid and financial support. He gives witness to the effects of war that linger on for decades after the shooting stops.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

hjmick said:


> Currently, _The Lost City of Z: A Tale of Deadly Obsession in the Amazon_ by David Grann
> 
> [ame=[URL]http://www.amazon.com/Lost-City-Deadly-Obsession-Amazon/dp/0385513534]The&tag=ff0d01-20[/URL] Lost City of Z[/ame]
> 
> 
> From Publishers Weekly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1925, renowned British explorer Col. Percy Harrison Fawcett embarked on a much publicized search to find the city of Z, site of an ancient Amazonian civilization that may or may not have existed. Fawcett, along with his grown son Jack, never returned, but that didn't stop countless others, including actors, college professors and well-funded explorers from venturing into the jungle to find Fawcett or the city. Among the wannabe explorers is Grann, a staff writer for the New Yorker, who has bad eyes and a worse sense of direction. He became interested in Fawcett while researching another story, eventually venturing into the Amazon to satisfy his all-consuming curiosity about the explorer and his fatal mission. Largely about Fawcett, the book examines the stranglehold of passion as Grann's vigorous research mirrors Fawcett's obsession with uncovering the mysteries of the jungle. By interweaving the great story of Fawcett with his own investigative escapades in South America and Britain, Grann provides an in-depth, captivating character study that has the relentless energy of a classic adventure tale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Grisham's review for Amazon.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In April of 1925, a legendary British explorer named Percy Fawcett launched his final expedition into the depths of the Amazon in Brazil. His destination was the lost city of El Dorado, the &#8220;City of Gold,&#8221; an ancient kingdom of great sophistication, architecture, and culture that, for some reason, had vanished. The idea of El Dorado had captivated anthropologists, adventurers, and scientists for 400 years, though there was no evidence it ever existed. Hundreds of expeditions had gone looking for it. Thousands of men had perished in the jungles searching for it. Fawcett himself had barely survived several previous expeditions and was more determined than ever to find the lost city with its streets and temples of gold.
> 
> The world was watching. Fawcett, the last of the great Victorian adventurers, was financed by the Royal Geographical Society in London, the world&#8217;s foremost repository of research gathered by explorers. Fawcett, then age 57, had proclaimed for decades his belief in the City of Z, as he had nicknamed it. His writings, speeches, and exploits had captured the imagination of millions, and reports of his last expedition were front page news.
> 
> His expeditionary force consisted of three men--himself, his 21-year-old son Jack, and one of Jack&#8217;s friends. Fawcett believed that only a small group had any chance of surviving the horrors of the Amazon. He had seen large forces decimated by malaria, insects, snakes, poison darts, starvation, and insanity. He knew better. He and his two companions would travel light, carry their own supplies, eat off the land, pose no threat to the natives, and endure months of hardship in their search for the Lost City of Z.
> 
> They were never seen again. Fawcett&#8217;s daily dispatches trickled to a stop. Months passed with no word. Because he had survived several similar forays into the Amazon, his family and friends considered him to be near super-human. As before, they expected Fawcett to stumble out of the jungle, bearded and emaciated and announcing some fantastic discovery. It did not happen.
> 
> Over the years, the search for Fawcett became more alluring than the search for El Dorado itself. Rescue efforts, from the serious to the farcical, materialized in the years that followed, and hundreds of others lost their lives in the search. Rewards were posted. Psychics were brought in by the family. Articles and books were written. For decades the legend of Percy Fawcett refused to die.
> 
> The great mystery of what happened to Fawcett has never been solved, perhaps until now. In 2004, author David Grann discovered the story while researching another one. Soon, like hundreds before him, he became obsessed with the legend of the colorful adventurer and his baffling disappearance. Grann, a lifelong New Yorker with an admitted aversion to camping and mountain climbing, a lousy sense of direction, and an affinity for take-out food and air conditioning, soon found himself in the jungles of the Amazon. What he found there, some 80 years after Fawcett&#8217;s disappearance, is a startling conclusion to this absorbing narrative.
> 
> _The Lost City of Z_ is a riveting, exciting and thoroughly compelling tale of adventure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm about halfway through it and I must say it is quite interesting and very well written.
Click to expand...


Have you ever heard of Document 512?


----------



## hjmick

CrusaderFrank said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, _The Lost City of Z: A Tale of Deadly Obsession in the Amazon_ by David Grann
> 
> [ame=[URL]http://www.amazon.com/Lost-City-Deadly-Obsession-Amazon/dp/0385513534]The&tag=ff0d01-20[/URL] Lost City of Z[/ame]
> 
> 
> From Publishers Weekly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1925, renowned British explorer Col. Percy Harrison Fawcett embarked on a much publicized search to find the city of Z, site of an ancient Amazonian civilization that may or may not have existed. Fawcett, along with his grown son Jack, never returned, but that didn't stop countless others, including actors, college professors and well-funded explorers from venturing into the jungle to find Fawcett or the city. Among the wannabe explorers is Grann, a staff writer for the New Yorker, who has bad eyes and a worse sense of direction. He became interested in Fawcett while researching another story, eventually venturing into the Amazon to satisfy his all-consuming curiosity about the explorer and his fatal mission. Largely about Fawcett, the book examines the stranglehold of passion as Grann's vigorous research mirrors Fawcett's obsession with uncovering the mysteries of the jungle. By interweaving the great story of Fawcett with his own investigative escapades in South America and Britain, Grann provides an in-depth, captivating character study that has the relentless energy of a classic adventure tale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Grisham's review for Amazon.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In April of 1925, a legendary British explorer named Percy Fawcett launched his final expedition into the depths of the Amazon in Brazil. His destination was the lost city of El Dorado, the &#8220;City of Gold,&#8221; an ancient kingdom of great sophistication, architecture, and culture that, for some reason, had vanished. The idea of El Dorado had captivated anthropologists, adventurers, and scientists for 400 years, though there was no evidence it ever existed. Hundreds of expeditions had gone looking for it. Thousands of men had perished in the jungles searching for it. Fawcett himself had barely survived several previous expeditions and was more determined than ever to find the lost city with its streets and temples of gold.
> 
> The world was watching. Fawcett, the last of the great Victorian adventurers, was financed by the Royal Geographical Society in London, the world&#8217;s foremost repository of research gathered by explorers. Fawcett, then age 57, had proclaimed for decades his belief in the City of Z, as he had nicknamed it. His writings, speeches, and exploits had captured the imagination of millions, and reports of his last expedition were front page news.
> 
> His expeditionary force consisted of three men--himself, his 21-year-old son Jack, and one of Jack&#8217;s friends. Fawcett believed that only a small group had any chance of surviving the horrors of the Amazon. He had seen large forces decimated by malaria, insects, snakes, poison darts, starvation, and insanity. He knew better. He and his two companions would travel light, carry their own supplies, eat off the land, pose no threat to the natives, and endure months of hardship in their search for the Lost City of Z.
> 
> They were never seen again. Fawcett&#8217;s daily dispatches trickled to a stop. Months passed with no word. Because he had survived several similar forays into the Amazon, his family and friends considered him to be near super-human. As before, they expected Fawcett to stumble out of the jungle, bearded and emaciated and announcing some fantastic discovery. It did not happen.
> 
> Over the years, the search for Fawcett became more alluring than the search for El Dorado itself. Rescue efforts, from the serious to the farcical, materialized in the years that followed, and hundreds of others lost their lives in the search. Rewards were posted. Psychics were brought in by the family. Articles and books were written. For decades the legend of Percy Fawcett refused to die.
> 
> The great mystery of what happened to Fawcett has never been solved, perhaps until now. In 2004, author David Grann discovered the story while researching another one. Soon, like hundreds before him, he became obsessed with the legend of the colorful adventurer and his baffling disappearance. Grann, a lifelong New Yorker with an admitted aversion to camping and mountain climbing, a lousy sense of direction, and an affinity for take-out food and air conditioning, soon found himself in the jungles of the Amazon. What he found there, some 80 years after Fawcett&#8217;s disappearance, is a startling conclusion to this absorbing narrative.
> 
> _The Lost City of Z_ is a riveting, exciting and thoroughly compelling tale of adventure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm about halfway through it and I must say it is quite interesting and very well written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard of Document 512?
Click to expand...


No, but I just Googled it and it sounds interesting. Thanks for the tip...


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Rereading (for the gazillionth time) the 2nd Dragonlance novel, "Dragons of Winter Night"


----------



## Mustang

"The Testament of Mary" by Colm Tóibín







The Testament of Mary


----------



## Mustang

"Stone Mattress" by Margaret Atwood

It's a book of interrelated short stories.






Stone Mattress


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Standing on The Rock - the Power of God's Covenants by Rebecca Brown, M.D. and Rev. Daniel Yoder. 

Everything they write is excellent.  I am also reading Predators in our Pulpits by W. Phillip Keller and I am almost finished with his other book The Shepherds look at Psalm 23,  which is a masterpiece.  Anyone who has not read that book - it is a Must!


----------



## Rotagilla

"The 48 Laws of Power" by Robert Greene
Sort of a cynical/realistic psychological study of various tactics people use to gain power. It includes historical examples.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Gone Girl


----------



## Mustang

"The Best Short Stories of Mark Twain" by Mark Twain




 The Best Short Stories of Mark Twain


----------



## Mustang

"The Power of Myth" by Joseph Campbell, Bill Moyers






 The Power of Myth


----------



## Mustang

"Plainsong" by Kent Haruf






Plainsong


----------



## SayMyName

Shantaram. I held out for quite awhile. Everywhere I went in the world...well, outside the states...peeps were reading it. Now I know why.


----------



## SayMyName

Shantaram. I held out for quite awhile. Everywhere I went in the world...well, outside the states...peeps were reading it. Now I know why.
Great! This site really proves why I haven't been back in awhile. Can't even post a picture of the book without an error message. God, I miss the days of Whistlestop.


----------



## Mustang

"Eventide" by Kent Haruf






Eventide (Plainsong, #2)


----------



## Mustang

"Second Growth" by Wallace Stegner





Second Growth

and

"Schopenhauer" by Michael Tanner





Schopenhauer: The Great Philosophers


----------



## Mustang

"A History of the Future" by James Howard Kunstler






 
A History of the Future (World Made By Hand, #3)


----------



## Mustang

Blood Meridian, or the Evening Redness in the West by Cormac McCarthy


----------



## Mustang

We Are What We Pretend To Be: The First and Last Works by Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Mustang

The Barracks Thief by Tobias Wolff

Award the Pen/Faulkner Award


----------



## Mustang

Where the Bluebird Sings to the Lemonade Springs by Wallace Stegner

This is a book of essays on the American (and Canadian) West, personal reminisces, reflections on writing, biographical stories, the history of settling the West, thoughts and observations on conservation, and praise for other western writers. 

It was awarded the National Book Critics Circle Award in 1992. 227 pages.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Vessel of Honor In the Master's Service by Rebecca Brown, MD.  It is an excellent book.  This is my second time reading it.  I like to re-read the good books!


----------



## Mindful

I am halfway through The Summer of The Bear, by Bella Pollen.


----------



## Mustang

[URL='https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/10805.All_the_Little_Live_Things'] [URL='https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/10805.All_the_Little_Live_Things']All the Little Live Things [/URL]by Wallace Stegner
[/URL]
It's the sequel to his 1976 book, "Spectator Bird" which was awarded the National Book Award for fiction in 1977.


----------



## Mustang

To Siberia by Per Petterson


----------



## Dan Daly

*Scars and Stars* by Dustin Stevens


----------



## Mustang

A River Runs Through It, and Other Stories by Norman Maclean


----------



## Mustang

The Night in Question by Tobias Wolff


----------



## Mustang

The Litigators by John Grisham


----------



## midcan5

This book would challenge many.

'The Pony Fish's Glow: And Other Clues to Plan and Purpose in Nature' George C. Williams


----------



## Mustang

Cosmos by Carl Sagan


----------



## Mustang

Mystery Writers of America Presents Vengeance by various authors


----------



## Mustang

A Shooting Star by Wallace Stegner


----------



## Mustang

The End of the Affair by Graham Greene


----------



## Mustang

The Women on the Wall by Wallace Stegner

This is a book of short stories, at least two of which seem like excerpts from his novel, _The Big Rock Candy Mountain_.


----------



## Mindful

Have just finished the latest Jack Reacher  novel.

Am now reading Kate Atkinson's "Life after Life"


----------



## Marianne

The Coffin Tree by Gwendoline Butler

The Coffin Tree by Gwendoline Butler - FictionDB


----------



## Marianne

N is for Noose by Sue Grafton

 N is for Noose by Sue Grafton 9781250050335 Paperback Barnes Noble


----------



## Mustang

What I Didn't See and Other Stories by Karen Joy Fowler


----------



## Mustang

The Burning Room by Michael Connelly


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The Bible - Authorized King James Version


----------



## Mustang

A Christmas Memory, One Christmas, & The Thanksgiving Visitor By Truman Capote


----------



## Mustang

The Sisters Brothers by Patrick deWitt


----------



## Mustang

The Facts Behind the Helsinki Roccamatios by Yann Martel


----------



## XPostFacto

Just finished Dean Koontz' Christmas thriller, "Innocence." My view was that it was the best cure for insomnia anybody could ever read. I only woke up after hearing the book hit the floor.


----------



## Mustang

Summer Crossing by Truman Capote


----------



## Montrovant

I started reading The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes.  So far I'm not really enjoying it much.


----------



## mgh80

I just finished Stephen King's Mr. Mercedes. Best King book in a long time.


----------



## Mustang

[URL='https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15824167-robert-b-parker-s-ironhorse'] Robert B. Parker's Ironhorse (Virgil Cole and Everett Hitch, #5) by Robert Knott
  [/URL]


----------



## Mustang

Sucker's Portfolio by Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## tonystewart1

1984


----------



## mgh80

tonystewart1 said:


> 1984



That and Animal Farm should be mandatory reading in every  high school.


----------



## NoNukes

Tibetan Peach Pie by Tom Robbins. It is autobiographical and excellent.


----------



## tonystewart1

mgh80 said:


> tonystewart1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and Animal Farm should be mandatory reading in every  high school.
Click to expand...

It was in mine.


----------



## Mustang

Brooklyn by [URL='https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1351903.Colm_T_ib_n']Colm Tóibín [/URL]


----------



## mgh80

tonystewart1 said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonystewart1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and Animal Farm should be mandatory reading in every  high school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was in mine.
Click to expand...


Animal Farm was also required when I went to high school. Unfortunately Animal Farm is no longer required reading in the district I teach (I teach high school English).


----------



## Mustang

All Quiet on the Western Front by Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## Preacher

Party of the people: A history of the democratic party.


----------



## Muhammed

Finding Me: A Decade of Darkness, a Life Reclaimed: A Memoir of the Cleveland Kidnappings. By Michelle Knight.

Whitten by Michelle Knight, one of the three girls held in Clevelander, Arien Castros house for a decade. Michelle Knight, Gina DeJesus and Amanda Berry. This thing reads like a horror novel. And the weird thing is, she always loved horror novels by Stephen King. Then she found herself trapped in one for over a decade. She was raped several times a day, every day. 

There was so much semen encrusted into her hair that the first time the dude let her take a shower to try to get cleaned up a little after a year or so of captivity she simply cut off all of her shoulder lengthed hair. He would rape her several times a day. He would beat her and he would torture her. He would even throw in her face that nobody was looking for her like they were looking for Amanda and Gina.


----------



## Dante

Odium said:


> Party of the people: A history of the democratic party.


Jules was a pretty decent newspaper guy


----------



## Dante

The Origins of the American party system (I bought the book, but here is a link to a free download): The origins of the American party system three essays Charles Joseph 1906-1952 Free Download Streaming Internet Archive
and

The Idea of a Party System - Richard Hofstadter - Paperback - University of California Press

and of course Jaron's "You Are Not A Gadget"  (another free download) http://r-u-ins.org/resource/pdfs/YouAreNotAGadget-A_Manifesto.pdf


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Zander

The Stars My Destination




A Novel by Alfred Bester

rereading a Classic that I read in Jr High School. It's much better now!


----------



## Dante

Sherry said:


>


What?  


As somebody who has ancestors who were colonists I object! New England is where it all began. 

looks like a good and fun 
read...


----------



## Sherry

Dante said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> As somebody who has ancestors who were colonists I object! New England is where it all began.
> 
> looks like a good and fun
> read...
Click to expand...


History is written by the victors.


----------



## Dante

Sherry said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> As somebody who has ancestors who were colonists I object! New England is where it all began.
> 
> looks like a good and fun
> read...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History is written by the victors.
Click to expand...


and all this time I believed it was written by Historians. Who knew?


----------



## WelfareQueen

Dante said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> As somebody who has ancestors who were colonists I object! New England is where it all began.
> 
> looks like a good and fun
> read...
Click to expand...



My ancestors were colonists in Virginia.  Sorry....we arrived about a generation before Plymouth Rock.  No Virginia....no Jamestown....no fucking Pilgrims.


----------



## Dante

WelfareQueen said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> As somebody who has ancestors who were colonists I object! New England is where it all began.
> 
> looks like a good and fun
> read...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My ancestors were colonists in Virginia.  Sorry....we arrived about a generation before Plymouth Rock.  No Virginia....no Jamestown....no fucking Pilgrims.
Click to expand...


Hmm...?   The "Mayflower Compact" was signed on 11 November 1620

Jamestown did meet as a government in 1619, but...  a generation?  

Pilgrim Colony was successful

mine are direct ancestors. Direct male line on both sides of rebellion known as revolution, As American as it gets.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Dante said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> As somebody who has ancestors who were colonists I object! New England is where it all began.
> 
> looks like a good and fun
> read...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My ancestors were colonists in Virginia.  Sorry....we arrived about a generation before Plymouth Rock.  No Virginia....no Jamestown....no fucking Pilgrims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm...?   The "Mayflower Compact" was signed on 11 November 1620
> 
> Jamestown did meet as a government in 1619, but...  a generation?
> 
> Pilgrim Colony was successful
> 
> mine are direct ancestors. Direct male line on both sides of rebellion known as revolution, As American as it gets.
Click to expand...




Jamestown was founded in 1607 and was thriving long before Plymouth Rock.  In fact, thirteen years before a Pilgrim even thought about coming to America.    Representative Government was established in Virginia in 1619.  No Virginia.....no fucking pilgrims.

New England was founded and named by Capt John Smith of Jamestown fame.  Cap Cod and Martha's Vineyard were explored and named by Bartholomew Gosnold over a decade before any fucking pilgrims.

And the ultimate irony....the pilgrims were sailing for Virginia but got lost.    No shit!!!

Basically....they're Virginians with a really bad sense of direction.


Dante...an except from the novel above....The Afterword.



*                                       Afterward*


_America has many myths, perhaps the most abiding is that English America began at Plymouth Rock.  The reality, of course, is quite different.  Jamestown not only served as the template for the Pilgrims that came a generation after the Virginia Colony was well settled and thriving, but the Pilgrims literally had a copy of Captain John Smith’s book ‘A Description of New England,’ the region he explored beginning in 1614, and named New England in order to entice settlers from his native Country.  

Bartholomew Gosnold, another prominent member of the original Jamestown expedition, also extensively explored New England beginning in 1602, and named Martha’s Vineyard after his daughter, and Cape Cod after the abundant fish notable to the region.  A book of Gosnold’s expedition, written by John Brereton, also helped popularize New England to subsequent colonizers.

Beyond the obvious influence the Jamestown explorers and settlement had on the Pilgrims, its most enduring legacy is the Virginia Colony’s very survival.  Prior to Jamestown, no English settlement had ever succeeded; Walter Raleigh’s Roanoke Island expedition being the most prominent example.  Other settlements,  including the Plymouth Company’s attempt to colonize Maine in 1607 at the same time as Jamestown, failed after only fourteen months.

The Jamestown Colony also started the tradition of representative government in the New World with the founding of the Virginia House of Burgesses in July 1619, over a full year before the Pilgrims had set foot in America.  The influence of representative government established by the Virginia Colony is incalculable.  The concept of rule by the consent of the governed begins here as the fundamental ideal of the American Republic.

This book attempts to correct the historical record, and give Jamestown and Virginia their proper due.  When one looks closely at the history of Virginia, it is clear that it is not part of the Republic, Virginia is the Republic.  

The Executive Branch owes its existance to the one indespensible man of the American Revolution, George Washington.  The Legislative Branch, the Constitution, and Bill of Rights would be far different were it not for the genius of James Madison, who co-authored the ‘Federalist Papers,’ and has rightly been given the imprimatur, Father of the Constitution.  And finally, the Judical Branch of Government was a weak stepchild of the Executive and Legislative Branches, until John Marshall became Chief Justice, and asserted judical authority in the landmark case of Marbury v. Madison. 

Additionally, the many accomplishments of Thomas Jefferson are well known, but is there a more sublime document of human freedom and aspiration than the Declaration of Independence?  What would America look like today were Jefferson, Madison, and James Monroe too timid or risk adversive to negotiate and acquire the Louisiana Territory, when there was no explicit authorization to do so?

Yet, none of these events would have occurred were it not for the one hundred and four brave souls who set sail from England in 1607 to found a Colony, and ultimately, a Nation.  _


----------



## Dante

WelfareQueen said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> As somebody who has ancestors who were colonists I object! New England is where it all began.
> 
> looks like a good and fun
> read...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My ancestors were colonists in Virginia.  Sorry....we arrived about a generation before Plymouth Rock.  No Virginia....no Jamestown....no fucking Pilgrims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm...?   The "Mayflower Compact" was signed on 11 November 1620
> 
> Jamestown did meet as a government in 1619, but...  a generation?
> 
> Pilgrim Colony was successful
> 
> mine are direct ancestors. Direct male line on both sides of rebellion known as revolution, As American as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamestown was founded in 1607 and was thriving long before Plymouth Rock.  In fact, thirteen years before a Pilgrim even thought about coming to America.    Representative Government was established in Virginia in 1619.  No Virginia.....no fucking pilgrims.
> 
> New England was founded and named by Capt John Smith of Jamestown fame.  Cap Cod and Martha's Vineyard were explored and named by Bartholomew Gosnold over a decade before any fucking pilgrims.
> 
> And the ultimate irony....the pilgrims were sailing for Virginia but got lost.    No shit!!!
> 
> Basically....they're Virginians with a really bad sense of direction.
Click to expand...


Virginian's are always exaggerating shit 

except: The modern conception of slavery in the future United States was formalized in 1640 (the John Punch hearing) and was fully entrenched in Virginia by 1660.

It took JFK to help them out

History News Network Top 10 Myths About Thanksgiving


----------



## WelfareQueen

Dante said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> As somebody who has ancestors who were colonists I object! New England is where it all began.
> 
> looks like a good and fun
> read...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My ancestors were colonists in Virginia.  Sorry....we arrived about a generation before Plymouth Rock.  No Virginia....no Jamestown....no fucking Pilgrims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm...?   The "Mayflower Compact" was signed on 11 November 1620
> 
> Jamestown did meet as a government in 1619, but...  a generation?
> 
> Pilgrim Colony was successful
> 
> mine are direct ancestors. Direct male line on both sides of rebellion known as revolution, As American as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamestown was founded in 1607 and was thriving long before Plymouth Rock.  In fact, thirteen years before a Pilgrim even thought about coming to America.    Representative Government was established in Virginia in 1619.  No Virginia.....no fucking pilgrims.
> 
> New England was founded and named by Capt John Smith of Jamestown fame.  Cap Cod and Martha's Vineyard were explored and named by Bartholomew Gosnold over a decade before any fucking pilgrims.
> 
> And the ultimate irony....the pilgrims were sailing for Virginia but got lost.    No shit!!!
> 
> Basically....they're Virginians with a really bad sense of direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Virginian's are always exaggerating shit
> 
> except: The modern conception of slavery in the future United States was formalized in 1640 (the John Punch hearing) and was fully entrenched in Virginia by 1660.
> 
> It took JFK to help them out
> 
> History News Network Top 10 Myths About Thanksgiving
Click to expand...



Poor Dante.  No Virginia.  No fucking Pilgrims.  Period.  And Slavery began in the New World over a century before Virginia in the Spanish and Portuguese Colonies.  Try again.


----------



## WelfareQueen

First Thanksgiving Info.    Pilgrims were still pissing on themselves over in Europe.


----------



## Dante

WelfareQueen said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> As somebody who has ancestors who were colonists I object! New England is where it all began.
> 
> looks like a good and fun
> read...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ancestors were colonists in Virginia.  Sorry....we arrived about a generation before Plymouth Rock.  No Virginia....no Jamestown....no fucking Pilgrims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm...?   The "Mayflower Compact" was signed on 11 November 1620
> 
> Jamestown did meet as a government in 1619, but...  a generation?
> 
> Pilgrim Colony was successful
> 
> mine are direct ancestors. Direct male line on both sides of rebellion known as revolution, As American as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamestown was founded in 1607 and was thriving long before Plymouth Rock.  In fact, thirteen years before a Pilgrim even thought about coming to America.    Representative Government was established in Virginia in 1619.  No Virginia.....no fucking pilgrims.
> 
> New England was founded and named by Capt John Smith of Jamestown fame.  Cap Cod and Martha's Vineyard were explored and named by Bartholomew Gosnold over a decade before any fucking pilgrims.
> 
> And the ultimate irony....the pilgrims were sailing for Virginia but got lost.    No shit!!!
> 
> Basically....they're Virginians with a really bad sense of direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Virginian's are always exaggerating shit
> 
> except: The modern conception of slavery in the future United States was formalized in 1640 (the John Punch hearing) and was fully entrenched in Virginia by 1660.
> 
> It took JFK to help them out
> 
> History News Network Top 10 Myths About Thanksgiving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Dante.  No Virginia.  No fucking Pilgrims.  Period.  And Slavery began in the New World over a century before Virginia in the Spanish and Portuguese Colonies.  Try again.
Click to expand...


Jamestown was abandoned as was the Plymouth Company site in Maine. Was it like 1610? A generation ahead of 1620?  

Slavery and the British Colonies. You switched from America USA to -- the Americas. 

Oh Goddseed!


----------



## Dante

WelfareQueen said:


> First Thanksgiving Info.    Pilgrims were still pissing on themselves over in Europe.


yeah, JFK had to let people know. No one cares about you Southern Gentlemen Slaveholders


----------



## Dante

btw, what were the people in Jamestown celebrating? Surely not religion or some other myth?

Oh! Oh. Even Wikipedia has something:

King James I forthwith changed the status of Virginia in 1624, taking control of it as a royal colony to be administered by a governor appointed by the King. The Crown approved the election of a Virginia Assembly in 1627. This form of government, with governor and assembly, would oversee the colony of Virginia until 1776, excepting only the years of the English Commonwealth.


  Poor Virginia. Nothing like the tough Pilgrims and later Puritans


----------



## WelfareQueen

Dante said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> My ancestors were colonists in Virginia.  Sorry....we arrived about a generation before Plymouth Rock.  No Virginia....no Jamestown....no fucking Pilgrims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...?   The "Mayflower Compact" was signed on 11 November 1620
> 
> Jamestown did meet as a government in 1619, but...  a generation?
> 
> Pilgrim Colony was successful
> 
> mine are direct ancestors. Direct male line on both sides of rebellion known as revolution, As American as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamestown was founded in 1607 and was thriving long before Plymouth Rock.  In fact, thirteen years before a Pilgrim even thought about coming to America.    Representative Government was established in Virginia in 1619.  No Virginia.....no fucking pilgrims.
> 
> New England was founded and named by Capt John Smith of Jamestown fame.  Cap Cod and Martha's Vineyard were explored and named by Bartholomew Gosnold over a decade before any fucking pilgrims.
> 
> And the ultimate irony....the pilgrims were sailing for Virginia but got lost.    No shit!!!
> 
> Basically....they're Virginians with a really bad sense of direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Virginian's are always exaggerating shit
> 
> except: The modern conception of slavery in the future United States was formalized in 1640 (the John Punch hearing) and was fully entrenched in Virginia by 1660.
> 
> It took JFK to help them out
> 
> History News Network Top 10 Myths About Thanksgiving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Dante.  No Virginia.  No fucking Pilgrims.  Period.  And Slavery began in the New World over a century before Virginia in the Spanish and Portuguese Colonies.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jamestown was abandoned as was the Plymouth Company site in Maine. Was it like 1610? A generation ahead of 1620?
> 
> Slavery and the British Colonies. You switched from America USA to -- the Americas.
> 
> Oh Goddseed!
Click to expand...



No dear  Jamestown was settled in 1607.  Please read.  Obviously the New England educational system was substandard.  

Jamestown Virginia - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## WelfareQueen

Dante said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> First Thanksgiving Info.    Pilgrims were still pissing on themselves over in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, JFK had to let people know. No one cares about you Southern Gentlemen Slaveholders
Click to expand...



Every signer but one of the Declaration of Independence owned slaves...including the New Englanders.  Look it up and educate yourself.


----------



## Dante

WelfareQueen said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...?   The "Mayflower Compact" was signed on 11 November 1620
> 
> Jamestown did meet as a government in 1619, but...  a generation?
> 
> Pilgrim Colony was successful
> 
> mine are direct ancestors. Direct male line on both sides of rebellion known as revolution, As American as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamestown was founded in 1607 and was thriving long before Plymouth Rock.  In fact, thirteen years before a Pilgrim even thought about coming to America.    Representative Government was established in Virginia in 1619.  No Virginia.....no fucking pilgrims.
> 
> New England was founded and named by Capt John Smith of Jamestown fame.  Cap Cod and Martha's Vineyard were explored and named by Bartholomew Gosnold over a decade before any fucking pilgrims.
> 
> And the ultimate irony....the pilgrims were sailing for Virginia but got lost.    No shit!!!
> 
> Basically....they're Virginians with a really bad sense of direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Virginian's are always exaggerating shit
> 
> except: The modern conception of slavery in the future United States was formalized in 1640 (the John Punch hearing) and was fully entrenched in Virginia by 1660.
> 
> It took JFK to help them out
> 
> History News Network Top 10 Myths About Thanksgiving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Dante.  No Virginia.  No fucking Pilgrims.  Period.  And Slavery began in the New World over a century before Virginia in the Spanish and Portuguese Colonies.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jamestown was abandoned as was the Plymouth Company site in Maine. Was it like 1610? A generation ahead of 1620?
> 
> Slavery and the British Colonies. You switched from America USA to -- the Americas.
> 
> Oh Goddseed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No dear  Jamestown was settled in 1607.  Please read.  Obviously the New England educational system was substandard.
> 
> Jamestown Virginia - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Poor starving chickens running away!  Thank gawd the slaves arrived. 

btw, even 13 years is NOT a generation. Virginians always telling tall tales.


----------



## Dante

WelfareQueen said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> First Thanksgiving Info.    Pilgrims were still pissing on themselves over in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, JFK had to let people know. No one cares about you Southern Gentlemen Slaveholders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every signer but one of the Declaration of Independence owned slaves...including the New Englanders.  Look it up and educate yourself.
Click to expand...


Sorry tool, Adams and others did not own slaves and your agricultural wastelanders knew it


----------



## WelfareQueen

Dante said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> First Thanksgiving Info.    Pilgrims were still pissing on themselves over in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, JFK had to let people know. No one cares about you Southern Gentlemen Slaveholders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every signer but one of the Declaration of Independence owned slaves...including the New Englanders.  Look it up and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry tool, Adams and others did not own slaves and your agricultural wastelanders knew it
Click to expand...



Every signer but one owned slaves.  Look it up.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Dante said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jamestown was founded in 1607 and was thriving long before Plymouth Rock.  In fact, thirteen years before a Pilgrim even thought about coming to America.    Representative Government was established in Virginia in 1619.  No Virginia.....no fucking pilgrims.
> 
> New England was founded and named by Capt John Smith of Jamestown fame.  Cap Cod and Martha's Vineyard were explored and named by Bartholomew Gosnold over a decade before any fucking pilgrims.
> 
> And the ultimate irony....the pilgrims were sailing for Virginia but got lost.    No shit!!!
> 
> Basically....they're Virginians with a really bad sense of direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginian's are always exaggerating shit
> 
> except: The modern conception of slavery in the future United States was formalized in 1640 (the John Punch hearing) and was fully entrenched in Virginia by 1660.
> 
> It took JFK to help them out
> 
> History News Network Top 10 Myths About Thanksgiving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Dante.  No Virginia.  No fucking Pilgrims.  Period.  And Slavery began in the New World over a century before Virginia in the Spanish and Portuguese Colonies.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jamestown was abandoned as was the Plymouth Company site in Maine. Was it like 1610? A generation ahead of 1620?
> 
> Slavery and the British Colonies. You switched from America USA to -- the Americas.
> 
> Oh Goddseed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No dear  Jamestown was settled in 1607.  Please read.  Obviously the New England educational system was substandard.
> 
> Jamestown Virginia - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor starving chickens running away!  Thank gawd the slaves arrived.
> 
> btw, even 13 years is NOT a generation. Virginians always telling tall tales.
Click to expand...



Who was your Washington....Jefferson.....Madison...Patrick Henry???  Remind me again???


----------



## Dante

WelfareQueen said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> First Thanksgiving Info.    Pilgrims were still pissing on themselves over in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, JFK had to let people know. No one cares about you Southern Gentlemen Slaveholders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every signer but one of the Declaration of Independence owned slaves...including the New Englanders.  Look it up and educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry tool, Adams and others did not own slaves and your agricultural wastelanders knew it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every signer but one owned slaves.  Look it up.
Click to expand...



wrong again. Why lie?


----------



## Dante

WelfareQueen said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Virginian's are always exaggerating shit
> 
> except: The modern conception of slavery in the future United States was formalized in 1640 (the John Punch hearing) and was fully entrenched in Virginia by 1660.
> 
> It took JFK to help them out
> 
> History News Network Top 10 Myths About Thanksgiving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Dante.  No Virginia.  No fucking Pilgrims.  Period.  And Slavery began in the New World over a century before Virginia in the Spanish and Portuguese Colonies.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jamestown was abandoned as was the Plymouth Company site in Maine. Was it like 1610? A generation ahead of 1620?
> 
> Slavery and the British Colonies. You switched from America USA to -- the Americas.
> 
> Oh Goddseed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No dear  Jamestown was settled in 1607.  Please read.  Obviously the New England educational system was substandard.
> 
> Jamestown Virginia - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor starving chickens running away!  Thank gawd the slaves arrived.
> 
> btw, even 13 years is NOT a generation. Virginians always telling tall tales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who was your Washington....Jefferson.....Madison...Patrick Henry???  Remind me again???
Click to expand...


the Great _Llama_ of the Little _Mountain_? Jefferson?  What a tool he was


----------



## Dante

Remember the Virginia delegation to the Continental Congress had orders to NOT vote for anything like rebellion.

It's okay, I have Loyalist blood running through my veins too


----------



## longknife

How did a reading thread turn into a childish debate thread?


----------



## Dante

longknife said:


> How did a reading thread turn into a childish debate thread?


boredom and an interest in tweaking a Virginian?

It is considered polite to gently rib others


----------



## Preacher

Dante said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Party of the people: A history of the democratic party.
> 
> 
> 
> Jules was a pretty decent newspaper guy
Click to expand...

It was a very interesting book. I had read the republican party one before the democrat one I own both now so.


----------



## Preacher

Reading Brock Lesnar's book now.


----------



## Esmeralda

_To Each His Own_, by Leonardo Sciascia
This is an Italian detective novel, but it's really a commentary on Italian life and is full of satire and irony.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Probably gonna read "Eon" by Greg Bear again. Referenced things from it recently so it's swirling around in my head once more. Lots of reread value. Fave novel ever.


----------



## longknife

I find myself trying to read a work in process that I still haven't figured out yet where it's going,


----------



## jasonnfree

Last book just finished "Clan  of the Cave  Bears"  about a Cro-Magnon girl raised by Neanderthals.  Author Jean Auel.  A hard to put down book for me.


----------



## longknife

jasonnfree said:


> Last book just finished "Clan  of the Cave  Bears"  about a Cro-Magnon girl raised by Neanderthals.  Author Jean Auel.  A hard to put down book for me.



I've read and thoroughly enjoyed every one of her books. Except for #5 and #6 which I definitely plan on reading. All of her books can be seen @ Books - Jean M. Auel - Bestselling Author


----------



## Bleipriester

Currently:
The Pilot A Tale of the Sea by James Fenimore Cooper Reviews Discussion Bookclubs Lists

Prior to that:
Die Dritte Kugel by Perutz Leo - AbeBooks

Prior to that:
Time of the Dragons Shike 1 by Robert Shea Reviews Discussion Bookclubs Lists


----------



## Osomir

*Currently reading*:

- Modernist Islam, 1840-1940: A Sourcebook, by Charles Kurzman

- The Cage: The fight for Sri Lanka and the last days of the Tamil Tigers by Gordon Weiss

- A History of Nigeria, by Toyin Falola

*Recently finished*:

- Bare Branches: The Security Implications Of Asia's Surplus Male Population, by Valerie Hudson

- Princeton Readings in Islamic Thought: Texts and Contexts from Al-Banna to Bin Laden, by Roxanne Euben and Muhammad Qasim Zaman

- Wars, Guns, and Votes: Democracy in Dangerous Places, by Paul Collier


----------



## jasonnfree

Finished "From the corner of his eye"  by Dean Koontz.  Spiritual, good vs evil.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Catching up on the latest John Sandford novels.

Since he can't screw or sleep anymore, all he does is write.

That he does well, still.


----------



## Bill Angel

An excellent book that I just finished reading is

Instant: The Story of Polaroid by Christopher Bonanos 
The Book Polaroidland

Edwin Land, the founder of Polaroid, was a role model for Steve Jobs, and the author develops a picture of Edwin Land that illustrates some of the similarities in how Land and Jobs ran their respective companies and promoted their products. The book isn't just about personalities however. The author makes an effort to explain to a general audience how the different systems for instant photography that Polaroid developed worked, as well as each of the systems' strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Treeshepherd

I've been reading Nero Wolfe novels and short stories by Rex Stout. It's sort of the comfort food of reading, simplistic mystery stories. 

I'm a huge fan of Arthur Conan Doyle's Sherlock Holmes stories, and also a huge fan of Raymond Chandler's mystery novels. Those two are in a class by themselves, and I would never put Rex Stout anywhere near them.

But, Rex Stout sort of combines the two; Wolfe is the eccentric genius and his assistant Archie Goodwin is a Phillip Marlow type of hard detective. He repeats the familiar stuff in every story until even the chairs in Wolfe's office become characters themselves.


----------



## Esmeralda

_A Dark Adapted Eye_, by Barbara Vine. Barbara Vine is a pseudonym for Ruth Rendell. I am a Ruth Rendell fan.  She writes psychological mysteries.  

From Wiki:
"_A Dark-Adapted Eye_ (1986) is a psychological thriller novel by Ruth Rendell, written under the nom-de-plume Barbara Vine. The novel won the American Edgar Award.

Largely set during World War II, the story is told by Faith Severn, who at the prompting of a true-crime writer recounts her memories of her aunt, the prim, fastidious, and snobbish Vera Hillyard. Vera's life is initially centered on her beautiful younger sister, Eden, even to the exclusion of her own son, Francis, with whom she has a poor relationship. Later, Vera has a second son, Jamie, to whom she is intensely devoted, while Eden marries the scion of a wealthy family.

When Eden is unable to have children with her husband, she begins to demand custody of Jamie, who she claims is being poorly raised by Vera. To the bewilderment and shock of the rest of the family, the custody battle escalates to violent levels, leading to tragedy and a series of disturbing revelations."


----------



## Treeshepherd

pasted from another What Are You Reading thread;

Just read _Devil in a Blue Dress_ and _Red Death_ by Walter Mosley.

I was out of town and looking for Rex Stout in the mystery section of a used book store. Didn't have any. So, I gave Mosley a try. His character is the unlicensed untrained detective Easy Rawlins-- a black guy living in a tough LA neighborhood post-WWII. 
Like with Raymond Chandler, the Mosley books describe a time when everyone wanted to move to LA, only from the black perspective. 

They were okay. Maybe a little weird at times, or awkward, but with some real sections of exquisite writing that sneak up and surprise you.


----------



## Treeshepherd

jasonnfree said:


> Last book just finished "Clan  of the Cave  Bears"  about a Cro-Magnon girl raised by Neanderthals.  Author Jean Auel.  A hard to put down book for me.



Those were quite entertaining.


----------



## Hawkeye2j

Stephen King's 11/22/63  I could not put the book down


----------



## my2¢

Currently reading:

*The Speechwriter: A Brief Education in Politics* by Barton Swaim
"The Speechwriter is a funny and candid introduction to the world of politics, where press statements are purposefully nonsensical, grammatical errors are intentional, and better copy means more words. Swaim paints a portrait of a man so principled he’d rather sweat than use state money to pay for air conditioning, so oblivious he’d wear the same stained shirt for two weeks, so egotistical he’d belittle his staffers to make himself feel better, and so self-absorbed he never once apologized to his staff for making his administration the laughing stock of the country. On the surface, this is the story of one politician’s rise and fall. But in the end, it’s a story about us—the very real people who want to believe in our leaders and must learn to survive with broken hearts."

Just finished:

*The Wilderness of Ruin : a tale of madness, Boston's Great Fire, and the hunt for America's youngest serial killer* by Roseanne Montillo
"In the early 1870s, local children begin disappearing from the working-class neighborhoods of Boston. Several return home bloody and bruised after being tortured, while others never come back.
With the city on edge, authorities believe the abductions are the handiwork of a psychopath, until they discover that their killer—fourteen-year-old Jesse Pomeroy—is barely older than his victims. The criminal investigation that follows sparks a debate among the world’s most revered medical minds, and will have a decades-long impact on the judicial system and medical consciousness."


----------



## Unkotare

Creating America, Biology, Frankenstein, Holes, Hatchet, The Outsiders, World History, Unbroken, A Different Mirror, SpongeBob and the Squirrel.


----------



## Esmeralda

The play _Blood Relations_ which is "a psychological murder mystery written by Sharon Pollock. The play is based on historical fact and speculation surrounding the life of Lizzie Borden and the murders of her father and stepmother."


----------



## shadow355

"Gideon's Spys - The Secret History of the Mossad"

Non-Fiction

 I am a murder / mystery and spy buff anyway.

  I am somewhat of an analytical person, whom deducts and cuts most everything apart to dissect it ; it be in true life, a book, a movie...or a real day conversation. For the most part = I investigate, pay attention, deduce, ask questions, compare statements and past events. I work the outside towards the inside.

A great book, although I found some names wrong ( Joint Special Operations Commanders name ) and some locations were not correct ; Such as Pope Air Force Base ( the book lists it as in Alabama ).

And how does a bomb, that is in a carry on bag, that detonates by altimeter......go off in a pressurized cabin.

There was inconsistencies with time lines and the author "Back tracked", changing his story from a story previously told......AND events and their timelines is mixed up or totally inaccurate, or inconsistent with what was previously told.

I believe the Author "Fudged" portions of the book, and about 70% remains accurate and true. I do not believe that the Author, as he describes......is as connected to the World Intelligence Community as he describes ; where he knows some of the deepest and darkest secrets, that he in fact publishes. In fact in portions of the book he said he obtained the info from interviewing a "Spook", I believe he got the info from news articles ; and/or media sources/journalist. If the Author was as well versed as he said he was.....he would be one of the "Former" people in his book = a memory who's body would never be found.

Portions of the book and intelligence events were in depth, some stories just scratched the surface. The true events are from actual history books and acknowledgements, the stories that are not in depth are from speculation and conclusions drawn from the author I believe. The same intelligence info that got people in his book killed, he obtained from sensitive sources and published it. Humph - yeah...right.

He allegedly lives overseas, as he has written in his book the exact location. Yeah, I believe that also.

BUT - All in all is a very interesting read. The first 5 chapters keep the reader interested, but when Chapter 6 starts......true or false, the book is hard to put down.


  Shadow 355


----------



## Preacher

I am reading Natures Eternal Religion very very slowly. Maybe 4-5 pages and there to let what I read sink in and am reading And a Hard Rain Fell its a biography about a soldier in Vietnam.


----------



## ret54cmh55

I'm currently reading "The More Beautiful World Our Hearts Know is Possible" by Charles Eisentein.  What is "Natures Eternal Religion" about?


----------



## longknife

The Diary of Father Serra 

Life and Works of the Reverend Ferdinand Konsag, S.J. 1703 - 1759

Light reading, heh?


----------



## Preacher

ret54cmh55 said:


> I'm currently reading "The More Beautiful World Our Hearts Know is Possible" by Charles Eisentein.  What is "Natures Eternal Religion" about?


Based on the eternal laws of nature, history, logic, and common sense the White people of the world now have a religious program of their own!

I wouldn't suggest buying a copy from Amazon I did and I returned it. Course one I got from someone else wasn't much better....the older copies are the better ones....Can get them on Stormfront or other racialist forums...lot of pro white bookstores online will have it as well.


----------



## ret54cmh55

O ok


----------



## Preacher

ret54cmh55 said:


> O ok


Yep. If you like books and to read. Come join goodreads.com


----------



## longknife

Odium said:


> ret54cmh55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> O ok
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. If you like books and to read. Come join goodreads.com
Click to expand...


I've been on Goodreads for several years and STILL can't figure out how the darned thing works!


----------



## Preacher

longknife said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ret54cmh55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> O ok
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. If you like books and to read. Come join goodreads.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been on Goodreads for several years and STILL can't figure out how the darned thing works!
Click to expand...

LOL...I can help if you want me to. Pretty much you find books add them and you mark what you are currently reading and what you have read. Rate them and write reviews etc. I enjoy it because I can find like minded readers and it recommends books to me.


----------



## g5000

I am currently reading Swan Song, but I think I have read it before.  It was written in the 80s and is a lot like Stephen King's _The Stand_.

The book feels really familiar.  Pretty sure I've read it before.

I belong to BookBub.  It's an email service which sends you daily fiction recommendations based on your tastes. For some goddam reason I have  yet to fathom, BookBub thinks I like zombie books.  I HATE zombie books, but every day I get two zombie book recommendations along with spy novels, detective stories, and a shitload of Dan Brown knockoffs.  Gonna have to figure out how to tweak BookBub to stop sending me zombies.  Come to think of it, I'm burned out on spy novels and detective stories.  Any time a synopsis starts with, "Agent Jones has left the CIA and uncovered a..." I stop right there.

The books are offered at giant discounts for limited time periods.  Really, really good discounts.  A lot of freebies, but mostly priced at 99 cents.

I quickly filled up my Kindle with a zillion books and they are all collecting e-dust now.

I have been slogging through a lot of drek because of BookBub, and discarding books left and right after reading a chapter or two.  But I have come across some real gems I otherwise would not have.

For example, The Genome is very good.  I don't read a lot of science fiction.  Most sci-fi sucks.  But I liked that one.  Could be because I just finished a shit ton of biographical books of historical Americans and needed some empty calorie brain candy.


----------



## Granny

Right now I'm just about at the end of The Microbiome Solution by Robynne Chutkan, MD.  BS from Yale, MD from Columbia, currently practices at Georgetown University Hospital.  Interesting book that kind of flies in the face of modern medicine ... but it says what I've been thinking* for a long time. A bit technical (Latin names of various bacteria) but the author does explain in clear concise terms. She's particularly homed in on the unbridled use of antibiotics as the cure all for everything that comes down the pike - but many things we have been using for decades also kill off the normal good things we have along with the bad things.  In other words it's a bit of a "manual" on healing our bodies from the inside out.  She's also got some recipes at the back of the book. They are what she calls her "Live Dirty, Eat Clean Diet."

*The Lysol commercials, for instance, make me crazy ... the only thing they're "healthing" is their bottom line IMHO.

On my rising pile of reading is The World is My Home - the memoirs of James A. Michener, whose books I've been reading since high school. Kind of a back story of how he came to write his books.

A repurchase of Michener's Poland which I read decades ago.  I got a sense of self on my first read, so perhaps these many years later a re-read might mean even more to me.

Crippled America How to Make America Great Again by Donald J. Trump.  Hoping to gain a little insight to Mr. Trump without a panel of journalists snarling and yapping.


----------



## Granny

Somewhere on here I listed as a read Crippled America by Donald J. Trump, Jr.  I was hoping to gain some insight into Trump and I found this to be a very easy read.  It was more like sitting down with Mr. Trump and listening to what he had to say one-on-one.  It was more revealing (in terms of twisting words by the media) than what I expected. All things considered, I'm leaning toward Trump as possibly being the person who could bring back some relevance to the Republican Party and that the Republican War against Trump should be brought to a halt.  Do we really need someone in office who's going to give us the same-old, same-old?


----------



## midcan5

'*Dog Whistle Politics*: How Coded Racial Appeals Have Reinvented Racism and Wrecked the Middle Class' by Ian Haney López

'*It's Even Worse Than It Looks*: How the American Constitutional System Collided With the New Politics of Extremism' by Thomas E. Mann, Norman J. Ornstein

'What Terrorists Want: Understanding the Enemy, Containing the Threat' by Louise Richardson

'One of Us: The Story of Anders Breivik and the Massacre in Norway' By Asne Seierstad. Translated by Sarah Death.

'The Speechwriter: A Brief Education in Politics' by Barton Swaim

'I*diot America: How Stupidity Became a Virtue in the Land of the Free' *by Charles P. Pierce 

'Liberty Under Siege: American Politics, 1976-1988' by Walter Karp

'Merchants of Doubt: How a Handful of Scientists Obscured the Truth on Issues from Tobacco Smoke to Global Warming' by Naomi Oreskes, Erik M. M. Conway

'American High: The Years of Confidence, 1945-1960' by William L. O'Neill
'A Bubble in Time: America During the Interwar Years, 1989-2001' by William L. O'Neill
Coming Apart: An Informal History of America in the 1960s' by William L. O'Neill

'How Propaganda Works'  by Jason Stanley


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> I am reading this stupid message board


----------



## Dhara

Someone to Watch Over Me by Yrsa Sigurdardottir, and Icelandic author.  I can t get enough of her!  It's Scandi Noir.


----------



## Preacher

Granny said:


> Somewhere on here I listed as a read Crippled America by Donald J. Trump, Jr.  I was hoping to gain some insight into Trump and I found this to be a very easy read.  It was more like sitting down with Mr. Trump and listening to what he had to say one-on-one.  It was more revealing (in terms of twisting words by the media) than what I expected. All things considered, I'm leaning toward Trump as possibly being the person who could bring back some relevance to the Republican Party and that the Republican War against Trump should be brought to a halt.  Do we really need someone in office who's going to give us the same-old, same-old?



I got that for Christmas. Finished it last week. Good book.


----------



## 2aguy

The Rise and Fall of Violent Crime in America.


----------



## Preacher

2aguy said:


> The Rise and Fall of Violent Crime in America.


Sounds interesting. I am reading *Never Again: Protecting America and Restoring Justice *


----------



## Montrovant

I just started One Second After by William Forstchen.  I believe I heard of it from someone on this site.


----------



## Preacher

Montrovant said:


> I just started One Second After by William Forstchen.  I believe I heard of it from someone on this site.


That is an AWESOME book! There is a sequel that just came out as well! One Year After.


----------



## Montrovant

Odium said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started One Second After by William Forstchen.  I believe I heard of it from someone on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an AWESOME book! There is a sequel that just came out as well! One Year After.
Click to expand...


Well, the concept is interesting enough so I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## Preacher

Montrovant said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started One Second After by William Forstchen.  I believe I heard of it from someone on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an AWESOME book! There is a sequel that just came out as well! One Year After.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the concept is interesting enough so I thought I'd give it a try.
Click to expand...

Oh its a great book! It was even better for me since I know the area. Enjoy it!


----------



## Unkotare

The Essential Guide to Amharic


----------



## Kat

I am in the middle of a book on my Kindle, but it has been so long since I have been able to read, I have forgotten the name of it.


----------



## Montrovant

Kat said:


> I am in the middle of a book on my Kindle, but it has been so long since I have been able to read, I have forgotten the name of it.



Read in the bathroom!


----------



## Kat

LOL

Had things going on around here or I would have been reading. I usually do nightly. I will get back to it..soon too..


----------



## 2aguy

I was cleaning out my Kindle books and saw The Politics of Star Trek….started reading it again…great little book….

Also, Allister Stone books….I don't know the author…..Like the Jim Butcher, Harry Dresden Books but just warming up…..not too bad though.


----------



## 2aguy

"Banshee Hunt" a novel along the lines of the Dresden Files.....the guy is a former cop working to keep rogue witches, sorcerers and creatures in line......not bad, just started it...

Amazon.com: Banshee Hunt eBook: Greg Curtis: Kindle Store


----------



## Preacher

*Outsider In The White House* by Bernie Sanders..my god this shit is BORING! I like his economic policies but the dude can't write a book for shit! Reading it because I donated a whole 1$ for it LOL


----------



## strollingbones

too pretty to live..the catfish murders of east tn...by m. brooks....


----------



## independent minded

I am presently reading (and am almost finished with) a book by Joanna Connors, entitled  _"I Will Find You._"  This particular book, which just came out last month,  tells how, back in 1984,  the author, a young reporter working for a Cleveland Paper, and on her way to interview the cast members of a new play that they were in,  was invited by a young black man to go into the Case Western Reserve University theatre and see the lights, an invitation, much to her regret, accepted.  The author, a young woman of about thirty, was brutally raped and sodomized by the young man, who'd just been released from prison on parole a week before.    He warned her not to go to the police, and then said  "If you do, I'll have to go to prison, and when I get out, I will find you."  The young man who'd brutally raped and sodomized the author the day before, was back on campus the very next day looking for another victim, and was caught by an undercover security guard who was working at the University, and was also able to identify him by the messy tattoo on his arm that said DAVE, in rather messy-looking block letters.

Four months later,  the author's attacker was tried, convicted and sentenced to a long term in prison by a really disgusted judge.

In addition to describing her rape and sodomization in lurid, grisly detail, she also admits to having accepted the invitation to enter the theatre with the young man, due to not wanting to come off as "one of these white women who fears black men."  Unfortunately, she did develop sort of a fear of black men, and was very overprotective of her own children.  She realizes that the whole assault changed her in both obvious and not so obvious ways.    

Interestingly enough, since the author's attacker, David Francis, died in prison of some sort of bone cancer, the author felt compelled to get as many of David Francis's records as possible, and she interviews many members of his family, both in Boston and Cleveland as well, finding out much interesting, but often lurid and grisly stuff--lots of drugs, violence, assaults, rapes, etc., that, not surprisingly, helped make David Francis the monster that he was.  So did the fact that he'd been sodomized in prison.  

This book, although rather intense, and grisly at times, is well worth reading, and, whether one has been the victim of such a horrible crime as rape or not, it gets one thinking a great deal.  It's a difficult book to put down.  I got it a very short time ago, and I'm just about finished with it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Killing Lincoln


----------



## Granny

Currently re-reading James Michener's Poland.  Read it years and years ago but I figured with age and a few more smarts I might gain a bit more insight and appreciation for my heritage.


----------



## Preacher

Reading time to get tough by Donald Trump


----------



## Juan de Fuca

Montrovant said:


> I just started One Second After by William Forstchen.  I believe I heard of it from someone on this site.



Yes, that is an awesome book. I think I read it in one day. It does stop you dead in your tracks and makes you think about what if.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

Granny said:


> Currently re-reading James Michener's Poland.  Read it years and years ago but I figured with age and a few more smarts I might gain a bit more insight and appreciation for my heritage.



I haven't read Michener in a long time, but he is definitely someone I would take with me to a desert island. No better reading anywhere.


----------



## Granny

He did write good stuff.  I started reading his books when I was in high school.


----------



## Preacher

Juan de Fuca said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started One Second After by William Forstchen.  I believe I heard of it from someone on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is an awesome book. I think I read it in one day. It does stop you dead in your tracks and makes you think about what if.
Click to expand...

There is a sequel to it out now.


----------



## Montrovant

Juan de Fuca said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started One Second After by William Forstchen.  I believe I heard of it from someone on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is an awesome book. I think I read it in one day. It does stop you dead in your tracks and makes you think about what if.
Click to expand...


I wasn't all that impressed actually.  It wasn't a terrible book; I didn't stop reading or anything like that.  I wouldn't plan to read anything else by him based on that book, though.

Maybe I was just hoping for something more like a combination of John Ringo and Tom Clancy.  

Right now I'm reading the fourth book of the Safehold series by David Weber.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

Montrovant said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started One Second After by William Forstchen.  I believe I heard of it from someone on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is an awesome book. I think I read it in one day. It does stop you dead in your tracks and makes you think about what if.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't all that impressed actually.  It wasn't a terrible book; I didn't stop reading or anything like that.  I wouldn't plan to read anything else by him based on that book, though.
> 
> Maybe I was just hoping for something more like a combination of John Ringo and Tom Clancy.
> 
> Right now I'm reading the fourth book of the Safehold series by David Weber.
Click to expand...


You're correct, it had a lot of problems before I could call it a really good read. But I did enjoy the scare factor. For a book that I picked up as a paperback at a Sam's Club it was enjoyable. I haven't hear of David Weber I'll look into him.


----------



## Montrovant

Juan de Fuca said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started One Second After by William Forstchen.  I believe I heard of it from someone on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is an awesome book. I think I read it in one day. It does stop you dead in your tracks and makes you think about what if.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't all that impressed actually.  It wasn't a terrible book; I didn't stop reading or anything like that.  I wouldn't plan to read anything else by him based on that book, though.
> 
> Maybe I was just hoping for something more like a combination of John Ringo and Tom Clancy.
> 
> Right now I'm reading the fourth book of the Safehold series by David Weber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're correct, it had a lot of problems before I could call it a really good read. But I did enjoy the scare factor. For a book that I picked up as a paperback at a Sam's Club it was enjoyable. I haven't hear of David Weber I'll look into him.
Click to expand...


Weber does sci-fi, I've seen his stuff described as 'space opera', at least his Honor Harrington series (which I think is his best).  If you go to the Baen books website, they've always got at least a couple of his books available for free download if you have read ebooks.


----------



## Unkotare

Linguistic Perspectives on Second Language Acquisition.


----------



## strollingbones

nazi  policy, jewish workers, german killers......by christopher r. browning.....

i go for uplifting.....


----------



## Preacher

strollingbones said:


> nazi  policy, jewish workers, german killers......by christopher r. browning.....
> 
> i go for uplifting.....


meh....sounds like typical anti NS propaganda.


----------



## williepete

_The Greater Journey_ 
by David McCullough.


----------



## Granny

Currently ... well, it was about a half-hour read... so I guess it's done:  Confessions of Congressman X.  Mostly a confirmation of what we already know if we have any intelligence at all.  X is easily identified as a House Democrat so that narrows the "guess who" game field for anyone who wants to play the game.  But it easily answers the questions about the angst of having an "outsider" (such as Trump, Tea Party or any other person/group) having such an overwhelming impact on ... well ... the wee people.


----------



## Skull

Will be reading this when it arrives, looks like a real gem, by Eric Metaxas.

If You Can Keep It - Penguin Books USA


----------



## Granny

Picked up a little booklet my home health lady was going to throw out and asked if I could have it ... "Fight Fire with Fire" by David Horowitz. About a 30 or so minute read.  Very interesting read. His deep in association with the '60s radicals gives him great insight into today's radical left and what they've continually been up to since.

Just received in the mail today Crisis of Character.  Should be a good read and I should have the time on my hands to dig in since my lady was moved into assisted living care today.


----------



## Granny

Took a day off from generally everything yesterday and read Crisis of Character by Gary J. Byrne.  Tried my damnedest to finish the last 15 or so pages but it was after midnight and I gave up...finished it with my first two cups of coffee this morning.  Quite a hot-tempered woman, that Hillary.  Don't think most of you guys would appreciate getting a black eye from your screeching wife.  Basically portrays Hillary as someone so obsessed with power, power and more power that she doesn't care who, how, when, or where she destroys anyone who dares step in her way or defies her.  Gives some good insight into Secret Service demands and general government mentality... and I think most of us who  have had to deal with government on any level know what that is.

Bottom line:  Good character and doing the right thing matter.


----------



## Granny

Currently back to reading Michner's Poland while waiting for two books to arrive.  I won't hold my breath, but David Horowitz's Radical Son should be arriving tomorrow through a third party shipper.  No telling when I'll get an old book (about 1995) by someone who knew the Clinton's from way back.  That one is Hillary Clinton: The Other Woman.  When I try to get Clinton books from Amazon as a shipper they always seem to be on a several weeks shipping delay.  The CEO must be in the tank for her or something.


----------



## Preacher

Granny said:


> Took a day off from generally everything yesterday and read Crisis of Character by Gary J. Byrne.  Tried my damnedest to finish the last 15 or so pages but it was after midnight and I gave up...finished it with my first two cups of coffee this morning.  Quite a hot-tempered woman, that Hillary.  Don't think most of you guys would appreciate getting a black eye from your screeching wife.  Basically portrays Hillary as someone so obsessed with power, power and more power that she doesn't care who, how, when, or where she destroys anyone who dares step in her way or defies her.  Gives some good insight into Secret Service demands and general government mentality... and I think most of us who  have had to deal with government on any level know what that is.
> 
> Bottom line:  Good character and doing the right thing matter.



that's sitting on my night table planning to read it soon 

I am reading Adios America by Ann Coulter


----------



## Granny

Got through Radical Son by David Horowitz this past Saturday morning.  A most compelling read ...beautifully done.  It's aptly "subtitled" as 'A Generational Odyssey.'  Born to Jews of Russian descent, Horowitz grew up in a communist home in an essentially communist inhabited neighborhood in Queens, NY.  His parents were deeply involved, in fact their entire life revolved around, "the Party" as it was in the early 1900s ... perhaps something passed along from his grandparents.  Horowitz, an exceptionally bright child, seemed always to be seeking the approval of his father but his (typically Jewish) mother was something of a buffer/comforter.  With the "Krushchev Report" denunciation of Stalin's atrocities his parents' entire world collapsed beneath them - something from which they never recovered.

Ultimately, Horowitz moved on to San Fran, was a founder of the "New Left" of the '60s radicals and an editor of the leftist "Ramparts" newspaper. He knew all the players personally ... Huey Newton, Bobby Seale, Tom Hayden, Bill Ayres, Bernadette Dohrn and all the rest.  Post Vietnam events became the beginning of his questioning of himself and his beliefs.  Horowitz had a most painful journey to where he is today and has authored and/or co-authored many articles and books on the fallacies of socialism and communism.

I highly recommend that anyone who wants a real insight into the history, psyche, corrupt, entangled world of the leftists and their agenda for America and the world become acquainted with Horowitz.  He has a very informative website as a starting point.


----------



## Granny

After finishing Radical Son I picked up the newly published Hillary the Other Woman by Dolly Kyle.  In other words, I read the entire weekend to the dereliction of everything else on my long to-do list.  Dolly Kyle is a life long (and often very intimate) friend of "Billy" Clinton. They met on a Little Rock golf course when she was 11 and he was "going on 13" and graduated together from high school. The book is truly a knowledgeable insider look at the Clintons.  

From her initial introduction to a frumpy, hairly legged, sweat stinking Hillary Rodham, the politics of Arkansas, the campaigns, the years in the governor's mansion, Hillary's rabid distain for "n*****s," racism against Hispanics, consequent civil rights suits (which Gov. Clinton lost), the Rose Law Firm/Whitewater scandal, road to the White House, money laundering, lying, cheating, sex scandals, power grabbing ... right on up into today's 2016 presidential campaign.

The only positive thing I can say for Bill is that he wanted and loved Chelsea ... Hillary ... well ... so much for all this love for children that Hillary professes to have.


----------



## 2aguy

I am reading the Joe Ledger Science fiction/horror novels.......they are really good if you like that sort of thing.....well written and I am on # 5 and they are still good....


----------



## 2aguy

Granny said:


> Got through Radical Son by David Horowitz this past Saturday morning.  A most compelling read ...beautifully done.  It's aptly "subtitled" as 'A Generational Odyssey.'  Born to Jews of Russian descent, Horowitz grew up in a communist home in an essentially communist inhabited neighborhood in Queens, NY.  His parents were deeply involved, in fact their entire life revolved around, "the Party" as it was in the early 1900s ... perhaps something passed along from his grandparents.  Horowitz, an exceptionally bright child, seemed always to be seeking the approval of his father but his (typically Jewish) mother was something of a buffer/comforter.  With the "Krushchev Report" denunciation of Stalin's atrocities his parents' entire world collapsed beneath them - something from which they never recovered.
> 
> Ultimately, Horowitz moved on to San Fran, was a founder of the "New Left" of the '60s radicals and an editor of the leftist "Ramparts" newspaper. He knew all the players personally ... Huey Newton, Bobby Seale, Tom Hayden, Bill Ayres, Bernadette Dohrn and all the rest.  Post Vietnam events became the beginning of his questioning of himself and his beliefs.  Horowitz had a most painful journey to where he is today and has authored and/or co-authored many articles and books on the fallacies of socialism and communism.
> 
> I highly recommend that anyone who wants a real insight into the history, psyche, corrupt, entangled world of the leftists and their agenda for America and the world become acquainted with Horowitz.  He has a very informative website as a starting point.




I read that book...did you read his book, "Destructive Generation," that book led me to becoming a conservative and helped me leave the democrat party.....I read Destructive Generation for a college class...and that asshole, bill ayers even gave a lecture to our class.........you know, the domestic terrorist bomber and good friend to obama......and michelle.


----------



## Rocko

*What are you reading*?

This thread!


----------



## yiostheoy

Granny said:


> Took a day off from generally everything yesterday and read Crisis of Character by Gary J. Byrne.  Tried my damnedest to finish the last 15 or so pages but it was after midnight and I gave up...finished it with my first two cups of coffee this morning.  Quite a hot-tempered woman, that Hillary.  Don't think most of you guys would appreciate getting a black eye from your screeching wife.  Basically portrays Hillary as someone so obsessed with power, power and more power that she doesn't care who, how, when, or where she destroys anyone who dares step in her way or defies her.  Gives some good insight into Secret Service demands and general government mentality... and I think most of us who  have had to deal with government on any level know what that is.
> 
> Bottom line:  Good character and doing the right thing matter.


If I fokked an intern then a black eye from my wife would be a piece of cake if that's all she did.

Hell I might even go back for more if a black eye is all I had to worry about.


----------



## yiostheoy

2aguy said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got through Radical Son by David Horowitz this past Saturday morning.  A most compelling read ...beautifully done.  It's aptly "subtitled" as 'A Generational Odyssey.'  Born to Jews of Russian descent, Horowitz grew up in a communist home in an essentially communist inhabited neighborhood in Queens, NY.  His parents were deeply involved, in fact their entire life revolved around, "the Party" as it was in the early 1900s ... perhaps something passed along from his grandparents.  Horowitz, an exceptionally bright child, seemed always to be seeking the approval of his father but his (typically Jewish) mother was something of a buffer/comforter.  With the "Krushchev Report" denunciation of Stalin's atrocities his parents' entire world collapsed beneath them - something from which they never recovered.
> 
> Ultimately, Horowitz moved on to San Fran, was a founder of the "New Left" of the '60s radicals and an editor of the leftist "Ramparts" newspaper. He knew all the players personally ... Huey Newton, Bobby Seale, Tom Hayden, Bill Ayres, Bernadette Dohrn and all the rest.  Post Vietnam events became the beginning of his questioning of himself and his beliefs.  Horowitz had a most painful journey to where he is today and has authored and/or co-authored many articles and books on the fallacies of socialism and communism.
> 
> I highly recommend that anyone who wants a real insight into the history, psyche, corrupt, entangled world of the leftists and their agenda for America and the world become acquainted with Horowitz.  He has a very informative website as a starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that book...did you read his book, "Destructive Generation," that book led me to becoming a conservative and helped me leave the democrat party.....I read Destructive Generation for a college class...and that asshole, bill ayers even gave a lecture to our class.........you know, the domestic terrorist bomber and good friend to obama......and michelle.
Click to expand...

Too bad for Barry Goldwater that this kind of brainwashing was not available in print back in 1964 ...

Oh wait ... it was available ... it is called The John Birch Society Handbook Of Quotes.


----------



## 2aguy

yiostheoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got through Radical Son by David Horowitz this past Saturday morning.  A most compelling read ...beautifully done.  It's aptly "subtitled" as 'A Generational Odyssey.'  Born to Jews of Russian descent, Horowitz grew up in a communist home in an essentially communist inhabited neighborhood in Queens, NY.  His parents were deeply involved, in fact their entire life revolved around, "the Party" as it was in the early 1900s ... perhaps something passed along from his grandparents.  Horowitz, an exceptionally bright child, seemed always to be seeking the approval of his father but his (typically Jewish) mother was something of a buffer/comforter.  With the "Krushchev Report" denunciation of Stalin's atrocities his parents' entire world collapsed beneath them - something from which they never recovered.
> 
> Ultimately, Horowitz moved on to San Fran, was a founder of the "New Left" of the '60s radicals and an editor of the leftist "Ramparts" newspaper. He knew all the players personally ... Huey Newton, Bobby Seale, Tom Hayden, Bill Ayres, Bernadette Dohrn and all the rest.  Post Vietnam events became the beginning of his questioning of himself and his beliefs.  Horowitz had a most painful journey to where he is today and has authored and/or co-authored many articles and books on the fallacies of socialism and communism.
> 
> I highly recommend that anyone who wants a real insight into the history, psyche, corrupt, entangled world of the leftists and their agenda for America and the world become acquainted with Horowitz.  He has a very informative website as a starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that book...did you read his book, "Destructive Generation," that book led me to becoming a conservative and helped me leave the democrat party.....I read Destructive Generation for a college class...and that asshole, bill ayers even gave a lecture to our class.........you know, the domestic terrorist bomber and good friend to obama......and michelle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad for Barry Goldwater that this kind of brainwashing was not available in print back in 1964 ...
> 
> Oh wait ... it was available ... it is called The John Birch Society Handbook Of Quotes.
Click to expand...



Horrowitz lived the life...he knew all of the left wing players....they murdered his good friend...and that woke him up...but you stay asleep.......


----------



## yiostheoy

Granny said:


> After finishing Radical Son I picked up the newly published Hillary the Other Woman by Dolly Kyle.  In other words, I read the entire weekend to the dereliction of everything else on my long to-do list.  Dolly Kyle is a life long (and often very intimate) friend of "Billy" Clinton. They met on a Little Rock golf course when she was 11 and he was "going on 13" and graduated together from high school. The book is truly a knowledgeable insider look at the Clintons.
> 
> From her initial introduction to a frumpy, hairly legged, sweat stinking Hillary Rodham, the politics of Arkansas, the campaigns, the years in the governor's mansion, Hillary's rabid distain for "n*****s," racism against Hispanics, consequent civil rights suits (which Gov. Clinton lost), the Rose Law Firm/Whitewater scandal, road to the White House, money laundering, lying, cheating, sex scandals, power grabbing ... right on up into today's 2016 presidential campaign.
> 
> The only positive thing I can say for Bill is that he wanted and loved Chelsea ... Hillary ... well ... so much for all this love for children that Hillary professes to have.


The Hillary books are probably flying off the shelves right about now.

I don't need to read a book about Hillary to figure out she is a safer bet than The Donald.

But if Donald by some miracle wins, I will need "Manual Of Survival For Nuclear War".

I thought we were all past this with Barry Goldwater's defeat in 1964 by LBJ.

Apparently the Ghost Of Goldwater is back haunting us now again.


----------



## yiostheoy

2aguy said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got through Radical Son by David Horowitz this past Saturday morning.  A most compelling read ...beautifully done.  It's aptly "subtitled" as 'A Generational Odyssey.'  Born to Jews of Russian descent, Horowitz grew up in a communist home in an essentially communist inhabited neighborhood in Queens, NY.  His parents were deeply involved, in fact their entire life revolved around, "the Party" as it was in the early 1900s ... perhaps something passed along from his grandparents.  Horowitz, an exceptionally bright child, seemed always to be seeking the approval of his father but his (typically Jewish) mother was something of a buffer/comforter.  With the "Krushchev Report" denunciation of Stalin's atrocities his parents' entire world collapsed beneath them - something from which they never recovered.
> 
> Ultimately, Horowitz moved on to San Fran, was a founder of the "New Left" of the '60s radicals and an editor of the leftist "Ramparts" newspaper. He knew all the players personally ... Huey Newton, Bobby Seale, Tom Hayden, Bill Ayres, Bernadette Dohrn and all the rest.  Post Vietnam events became the beginning of his questioning of himself and his beliefs.  Horowitz had a most painful journey to where he is today and has authored and/or co-authored many articles and books on the fallacies of socialism and communism.
> 
> I highly recommend that anyone who wants a real insight into the history, psyche, corrupt, entangled world of the leftists and their agenda for America and the world become acquainted with Horowitz.  He has a very informative website as a starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that book...did you read his book, "Destructive Generation," that book led me to becoming a conservative and helped me leave the democrat party.....I read Destructive Generation for a college class...and that asshole, bill ayers even gave a lecture to our class.........you know, the domestic terrorist bomber and good friend to obama......and michelle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad for Barry Goldwater that this kind of brainwashing was not available in print back in 1964 ...
> 
> Oh wait ... it was available ... it is called The John Birch Society Handbook Of Quotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Horrowitz lived the life...he knew all of the left wing players....they murdered his good friend...and that woke him up...but you stay asleep.......
Click to expand...

I don't want my ass to be fried by gamma radiation.

That is not an unreasonable request.


----------



## 2aguy

yiostheoy said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> After finishing Radical Son I picked up the newly published Hillary the Other Woman by Dolly Kyle.  In other words, I read the entire weekend to the dereliction of everything else on my long to-do list.  Dolly Kyle is a life long (and often very intimate) friend of "Billy" Clinton. They met on a Little Rock golf course when she was 11 and he was "going on 13" and graduated together from high school. The book is truly a knowledgeable insider look at the Clintons.
> 
> From her initial introduction to a frumpy, hairly legged, sweat stinking Hillary Rodham, the politics of Arkansas, the campaigns, the years in the governor's mansion, Hillary's rabid distain for "n*****s," racism against Hispanics, consequent civil rights suits (which Gov. Clinton lost), the Rose Law Firm/Whitewater scandal, road to the White House, money laundering, lying, cheating, sex scandals, power grabbing ... right on up into today's 2016 presidential campaign.
> 
> The only positive thing I can say for Bill is that he wanted and loved Chelsea ... Hillary ... well ... so much for all this love for children that Hillary professes to have.
> 
> 
> 
> The Hillary books are probably flying off the shelves right about now.
> 
> I don't need to read a book about Hillary to figure out she is a safer bet than The Donald.
> 
> But if Donald by some miracle wins, I will need "Manual Of Survival For Nuclear War".
> 
> I thought we were all past this with Barry Goldwater's defeat in 1964 by LBJ.
> 
> Apparently the Ghost Of Goldwater is back haunting us now again.
Click to expand...



How do you manage to feed yourself and get dressed everyday?...you obviously aren't that bright......hilary is a monster, and corrupt to the core....and shouldn't even be in this race...and in a sane world she would be in jail next to her husband...


----------



## yiostheoy

Granny said:


> Got through Radical Son by David Horowitz this past Saturday morning.  A most compelling read ...beautifully done.  It's aptly "subtitled" as 'A Generational Odyssey.'  Born to Jews of Russian descent, Horowitz grew up in a communist home in an essentially communist inhabited neighborhood in Queens, NY.  His parents were deeply involved, in fact their entire life revolved around, "the Party" as it was in the early 1900s ... perhaps something passed along from his grandparents.  Horowitz, an exceptionally bright child, seemed always to be seeking the approval of his father but his (typically Jewish) mother was something of a buffer/comforter.  With the "Krushchev Report" denunciation of Stalin's atrocities his parents' entire world collapsed beneath them - something from which they never recovered.
> 
> Ultimately, Horowitz moved on to San Fran, was a founder of the "New Left" of the '60s radicals and an editor of the leftist "Ramparts" newspaper. He knew all the players personally ... Huey Newton, Bobby Seale, Tom Hayden, Bill Ayres, Bernadette Dohrn and all the rest.  Post Vietnam events became the beginning of his questioning of himself and his beliefs.  Horowitz had a most painful journey to where he is today and has authored and/or co-authored many articles and books on the fallacies of socialism and communism.
> 
> I highly recommend that anyone who wants a real insight into the history, psyche, corrupt, entangled world of the leftists and their agenda for America and the world become acquainted with Horowitz.  He has a very informative website as a starting point.


What about the nonpartisan/independent middle.

Has anyone written any books about them/us ?


----------



## yiostheoy

2aguy said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> After finishing Radical Son I picked up the newly published Hillary the Other Woman by Dolly Kyle.  In other words, I read the entire weekend to the dereliction of everything else on my long to-do list.  Dolly Kyle is a life long (and often very intimate) friend of "Billy" Clinton. They met on a Little Rock golf course when she was 11 and he was "going on 13" and graduated together from high school. The book is truly a knowledgeable insider look at the Clintons.
> 
> From her initial introduction to a frumpy, hairly legged, sweat stinking Hillary Rodham, the politics of Arkansas, the campaigns, the years in the governor's mansion, Hillary's rabid distain for "n*****s," racism against Hispanics, consequent civil rights suits (which Gov. Clinton lost), the Rose Law Firm/Whitewater scandal, road to the White House, money laundering, lying, cheating, sex scandals, power grabbing ... right on up into today's 2016 presidential campaign.
> 
> The only positive thing I can say for Bill is that he wanted and loved Chelsea ... Hillary ... well ... so much for all this love for children that Hillary professes to have.
> 
> 
> 
> The Hillary books are probably flying off the shelves right about now.
> 
> I don't need to read a book about Hillary to figure out she is a safer bet than The Donald.
> 
> But if Donald by some miracle wins, I will need "Manual Of Survival For Nuclear War".
> 
> I thought we were all past this with Barry Goldwater's defeat in 1964 by LBJ.
> 
> Apparently the Ghost Of Goldwater is back haunting us now again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you manage to feed yourself and get dressed everyday?...you obviously aren't that bright......hilary is a monster, and corrupt to the core....and shouldn't even be in this race...and in a sane world she would be in jail next to her husband...
Click to expand...

Actually I got almost perfect scores on all my high school tests and even was accepted to MIT.

Once again your ass-u-me is wrong.


----------



## 2aguy

yiostheoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> After finishing Radical Son I picked up the newly published Hillary the Other Woman by Dolly Kyle.  In other words, I read the entire weekend to the dereliction of everything else on my long to-do list.  Dolly Kyle is a life long (and often very intimate) friend of "Billy" Clinton. They met on a Little Rock golf course when she was 11 and he was "going on 13" and graduated together from high school. The book is truly a knowledgeable insider look at the Clintons.
> 
> From her initial introduction to a frumpy, hairly legged, sweat stinking Hillary Rodham, the politics of Arkansas, the campaigns, the years in the governor's mansion, Hillary's rabid distain for "n*****s," racism against Hispanics, consequent civil rights suits (which Gov. Clinton lost), the Rose Law Firm/Whitewater scandal, road to the White House, money laundering, lying, cheating, sex scandals, power grabbing ... right on up into today's 2016 presidential campaign.
> 
> The only positive thing I can say for Bill is that he wanted and loved Chelsea ... Hillary ... well ... so much for all this love for children that Hillary professes to have.
> 
> 
> 
> The Hillary books are probably flying off the shelves right about now.
> 
> I don't need to read a book about Hillary to figure out she is a safer bet than The Donald.
> 
> But if Donald by some miracle wins, I will need "Manual Of Survival For Nuclear War".
> 
> I thought we were all past this with Barry Goldwater's defeat in 1964 by LBJ.
> 
> Apparently the Ghost Of Goldwater is back haunting us now again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you manage to feed yourself and get dressed everyday?...you obviously aren't that bright......hilary is a monster, and corrupt to the core....and shouldn't even be in this race...and in a sane world she would be in jail next to her husband...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I got almost perfect scores on all my high school tests and even was accepted to MIT.
> 
> Once again your ass-u-me is wrong.
Click to expand...



Yes...sell that to the lefties...they might actually believe you.......


----------



## yiostheoy

strollingbones said:


> too pretty to live..the catfish murders of east tn...by m. brooks....


I went through a phase where I was eating up everything about serial killers, mostly books written by the FBI, back when we had a local serial killer stalking the hills here in California.

Bottom line:  never got anywhere without a pistol.

David Carpenter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Manonthestreet

Washington at Trenton.......battle that saved a near dead effort


----------



## yiostheoy

2aguy said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> After finishing Radical Son I picked up the newly published Hillary the Other Woman by Dolly Kyle.  In other words, I read the entire weekend to the dereliction of everything else on my long to-do list.  Dolly Kyle is a life long (and often very intimate) friend of "Billy" Clinton. They met on a Little Rock golf course when she was 11 and he was "going on 13" and graduated together from high school. The book is truly a knowledgeable insider look at the Clintons.
> 
> From her initial introduction to a frumpy, hairly legged, sweat stinking Hillary Rodham, the politics of Arkansas, the campaigns, the years in the governor's mansion, Hillary's rabid distain for "n*****s," racism against Hispanics, consequent civil rights suits (which Gov. Clinton lost), the Rose Law Firm/Whitewater scandal, road to the White House, money laundering, lying, cheating, sex scandals, power grabbing ... right on up into today's 2016 presidential campaign.
> 
> The only positive thing I can say for Bill is that he wanted and loved Chelsea ... Hillary ... well ... so much for all this love for children that Hillary professes to have.
> 
> 
> 
> The Hillary books are probably flying off the shelves right about now.
> 
> I don't need to read a book about Hillary to figure out she is a safer bet than The Donald.
> 
> But if Donald by some miracle wins, I will need "Manual Of Survival For Nuclear War".
> 
> I thought we were all past this with Barry Goldwater's defeat in 1964 by LBJ.
> 
> Apparently the Ghost Of Goldwater is back haunting us now again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you manage to feed yourself and get dressed everyday?...you obviously aren't that bright......hilary is a monster, and corrupt to the core....and shouldn't even be in this race...and in a sane world she would be in jail next to her husband...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I got almost perfect scores on all my high school tests and even was accepted to MIT.
> 
> Once again your ass-u-me is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...sell that to the lefties...they might actually believe you.......
Click to expand...

Not selling anything asshole.

Keep talking and you will end up ignored.

And as you know, if a tree falls in the forest and nobody hears it, then you might as well shut the fokk up.


----------



## yiostheoy

strollingbones said:


> nazi  policy, jewish workers, german killers......by christopher r. browning.....
> 
> i go for uplifting.....


There is a new Nazi book out but it is hard to find anywhere.

I don't like buying from Amazon.

Hitlerland: American Eyewitnesses to the Nazi Rise to Power: Andrew Nagorski: 0971486892819: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## yiostheoy

Juan de Fuca said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started One Second After by William Forstchen.  I believe I heard of it from someone on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is an awesome book. I think I read it in one day. It does stop you dead in your tracks and makes you think about what if.
Click to expand...

Forstchen's novel "One Second After" is very instructive of what a SHTF post apocalypse scenario would be like.

I read it in one evening.  Could not put it down.

50% of the population dies off within 6 months.

90% dies within a year.


----------



## yiostheoy

Odium said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started One Second After by William Forstchen.  I believe I heard of it from someone on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is an awesome book. I think I read it in one day. It does stop you dead in your tracks and makes you think about what if.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a sequel to it out now.
Click to expand...

I have not picked this one up yet.

Looks good though:

One Year After

"Months before publication, William R. Forstchen’s One Second After was cited on the floor of Congress as a book all Americans should read. Hundreds of thousands of people have read the tale. One Year After is the thrilling follow-up to that smash hit.

The story picks up a year after One Second After ends, two years since the detonation of nuclear weapons above the United States brought America to its knees. After suffering starvation, war, and countless deaths, the survivors of Black Mountain, North Carolina, are beginning to piece back together the technologies they had once taken for granted: electricity, radio communications, and medications. They cling to the hope that a new national government is finally emerging.

Then comes word that most of the young men and women of the community are to be drafted into an “Army of National Recovery” and sent to trouble spots hundreds of miles away.

When town administrator John Matherson protests the draft, he’s offered a deal: leave Black Mountain and enter national service, and the draft will be reduced. But the brutal suppression of a neighboring community under its new federal administrator and the troops accompanying him suggests that all is not as it should be with this burgeoning government."


----------



## 2aguy

yiostheoy said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> too pretty to live..the catfish murders of east tn...by m. brooks....
> 
> 
> 
> I went through a phase where I was eating up everything about serial killers, mostly books written by the FBI, back when we had a local serial killer stalking the hills here in California.
> 
> Bottom line:  never got anywhere without a pistol.
> 
> David Carpenter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...



You read John Douglas.......he has some good non fiction on profiling...


----------



## 2aguy

Manonthestreet said:


> Washington at Trenton.......battle that saved a near dead effort




That is an epic true story......it is amazing that it isn't taught to every child in the country.......


----------



## Granny

2aguy said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got through Radical Son by David Horowitz this past Saturday morning.  A most compelling read ...beautifully done.  It's aptly "subtitled" as 'A Generational Odyssey.'  Born to Jews of Russian descent, Horowitz grew up in a communist home in an essentially communist inhabited neighborhood in Queens, NY.  His parents were deeply involved, in fact their entire life revolved around, "the Party" as it was in the early 1900s ... perhaps something passed along from his grandparents.  Horowitz, an exceptionally bright child, seemed always to be seeking the approval of his father but his (typically Jewish) mother was something of a buffer/comforter.  With the "Krushchev Report" denunciation of Stalin's atrocities his parents' entire world collapsed beneath them - something from which they never recovered.
> 
> Ultimately, Horowitz moved on to San Fran, was a founder of the "New Left" of the '60s radicals and an editor of the leftist "Ramparts" newspaper. He knew all the players personally ... Huey Newton, Bobby Seale, Tom Hayden, Bill Ayres, Bernadette Dohrn and all the rest.  Post Vietnam events became the beginning of his questioning of himself and his beliefs.  Horowitz had a most painful journey to where he is today and has authored and/or co-authored many articles and books on the fallacies of socialism and communism.
> 
> I highly recommend that anyone who wants a real insight into the history, psyche, corrupt, entangled world of the leftists and their agenda for America and the world become acquainted with Horowitz.  He has a very informative website as a starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that book...did you read his book, "Destructive Generation," that book led me to becoming a conservative and helped me leave the democrat party.....I read Destructive Generation for a college class...and that asshole, bill ayers even gave a lecture to our class.........you know, the domestic terrorist bomber and good friend to obama......and michelle.
Click to expand...


I have read Destructive Generation.  It was my first Horowitz read.  Given the decades, now, to look back on the '60s and see what has happened over the passage of time ... the book is perfectly titled.


----------



## Preacher

yiostheoy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started One Second After by William Forstchen.  I believe I heard of it from someone on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is an awesome book. I think I read it in one day. It does stop you dead in your tracks and makes you think about what if.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a sequel to it out now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not picked this one up yet.
> 
> Looks good though:
> 
> One Year After
> 
> "Months before publication, William R. Forstchen’s One Second After was cited on the floor of Congress as a book all Americans should read. Hundreds of thousands of people have read the tale. One Year After is the thrilling follow-up to that smash hit.
> 
> The story picks up a year after One Second After ends, two years since the detonation of nuclear weapons above the United States brought America to its knees. After suffering starvation, war, and countless deaths, the survivors of Black Mountain, North Carolina, are beginning to piece back together the technologies they had once taken for granted: electricity, radio communications, and medications. They cling to the hope that a new national government is finally emerging.
> 
> Then comes word that most of the young men and women of the community are to be drafted into an “Army of National Recovery” and sent to trouble spots hundreds of miles away.
> 
> When town administrator John Matherson protests the draft, he’s offered a deal: leave Black Mountain and enter national service, and the draft will be reduced. But the brutal suppression of a neighboring community under its new federal administrator and the troops accompanying him suggests that all is not as it should be with this burgeoning government."
Click to expand...

Yeah can't wait to read it. I have so many books to read right now its ridiculous lol.


----------



## PredFan

The Big Sleep, by Raymond Chandler.


----------



## Zoom-boing

"Furiously Happy", by Jenny Lawson.

She has some mental issues and is facing them with humor (along with meds).  Hysterically funny, I can't get through two pages without laugh tears rolling down my cheeks.


----------



## midcan5

The book below should be required reading for a number of reasons. The lone male and the whys of a mass murderer. Well written, not for the faint of heart. Norway is in many ways like America.

'One of Us: The Story of Anders Breivik and the Massacre in Norway' By Asne Seierstad. Translated by Sarah Death.


----------



## Preacher

midcan5 said:


> The book below should be required reading for a number of reasons. The lone male and the whys of a mass murderer. Well written, not for the faint of heart. Norway is in many ways like America.
> 
> 'One of Us: The Story of Anders Breivik and the Massacre in Norway' By Asne Seierstad. Translated by Sarah Death.


Anders is a hero!


----------



## Montrovant

midcan5 said:


> The book below should be required reading for a number of reasons. The lone male and the whys of a mass murderer. Well written, not for the faint of heart. Norway is in many ways like America.
> 
> 'One of Us: The Story of Anders Breivik and the Massacre in Norway' By Asne Seierstad. Translated by Sarah Death.



Translated by Sarah Death?  Sarah Death?!  Best.  Name.  Ever.


----------



## phoenyx

Currently reading "A Fistful of Charms", Book 4 in Kim Harrison's Hollows series. I fell in love with her writing ever since I picked up the first book I read of hers, "Ever After", which is actually near the end of the long Hollows series, but I liked it so much that I started reading all of the Hollows books from the beginning . I love the way she writes- she's always putting in funny little things everywhere, which lets you smile even when things aren't going so well . I've also gotten the very distinct impression that different characters are in fact different aspects of her own personality, and I find that makes it funnier when different aspects of her personality are arguing with each other . I've already read The Drafter, the first book in her new Peri Reed Chronicles as well. It's more sci fi then magical, which suits me just fine, I generally like sci fi more than magic anyway .


----------



## Preacher

The Town by Chuck Hogan. The book is MUCH better than the movie!


----------



## Stasha_Sz

I regret to report that I am currently _ATTEMPTING_ to read Shadow of Victory, David Weber's newest release in the "shadow series" side story in the Honor Harrington space opera omnibus.
Holy Crap, what a pile of dung this book is. 
For those unfamiliar with the series, which has (de)volved into 3 separate, but concurrent story lines, that causes one to have to buy books in all 3 series to keep up with the arc, you are faced with an 800 page barrage of spear totters with at best tenuous links to the main story line, typos that will never be corrected no matter how many editions are printed, whole chapters lifted from as many as 3 or 4 books back and rehashed verbatim, and only advances the story line in the final couple of chapters, (predictably and not really surprisingly), with a cliff-hanger ending that is thoroughly unsatisfying.

And, oh yes, you are out $30USD for this dreck.

 If you are reading the series, none of what I said above should surprise you. Weber's work has gotten poorer with the passage of time as you well know. Too many series, (above and beyond the Harringtons), have taken its toll on what was once a fun & exciting read.

If you have not bought this book yet, *DON'T*!!! Let one of your fan-boy friends buy it and borrow it from him in a couple of weeks when he gives up on it. You will thank yourself for it once you get a few chapters in.


----------



## koshergrl

Jane Austen. Mansfield Park.


----------



## Montrovant

Stasha_Sz said:


> I regret to report that I am currently _ATTEMPTING_ to read Shadow of Victory, David Weber's newest release in the "shadow series" side story in the Honor Harrington space opera omnibus.
> Holy Crap, what a pile of dung this book is.
> For those unfamiliar with the series, which has (de)volved into 3 separate, but concurrent story lines, that causes one to have to buy books in all 3 series to keep up with the arc, you are faced with an 800 page barrage of spear totters with at best tenuous links to the main story line, typos that will never be corrected no matter how many editions are printed, whole chapters lifted from as many as 3 or 4 books back and rehashed verbatim, and only advances the story line in the final couple of chapters, (predictably and not really surprisingly), with a cliff-hanger ending that is thoroughly unsatisfying.
> 
> And, oh yes, you are out $30USD for this dreck.
> 
> If you are reading the series, none of what I said above should surprise you. Weber's work has gotten poorer with the passage of time as you well know. Too many series, (above and beyond the Harringtons), have taken its toll on what was once a fun & exciting read.
> 
> If you have not bought this book yet, *DON'T*!!! Let one of your fan-boy friends buy it and borrow it from him in a couple of weeks when he gives up on it. You will thank yourself for it once you get a few chapters in.



I'm actually reading the Honor Harrington books now.  I'm currently on In Enemy Hands.  I haven't read Shadow of Victory yet.

Sure, the series is better in the beginning, but I still enjoy Weber's writing.  It's not as though things have changed drastically as the series has progressed.  I can see getting bored of it, but I wouldn't think any particular book would be that much worse than another.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Montrovant said:


> I'm actually reading the Honor Harrington books now. I'm currently on In Enemy Hands. I haven't read Shadow of Victory yet.
> 
> Sure, the series is better in the beginning, but I still enjoy Weber's writing. It's not as though things have changed drastically as the series has progressed. I can see getting bored of it, but I wouldn't think any particular book would be that much worse than another.


In Enemy Hands is probably the last of the "Honor IS the direct action taker" of the series. What I mean by that is the plot directly involves Honor as the protagonist. The future volumes, become talk fests that may involve Harrington, but are no means driven by her actions. I think this is where Weber has most let down his readers.
I have waited more than a year in anticipation of Shadow of Victory, and despite having read mostly negative reviews of the book, bought it anyway. It has been a big disappointment so far, more so than the collaborations with Flint, (the Torch series).
I believe that Weber has just too many irons in the fire right now and the Honor series is suffering the most from it.
By all means, continue the read, there are still lots of good stories in the omnibus, there are chapters to come for you that are just brilliant Weber space opera, but be prepared for lots of disappointments along the way. Please take my warning to heart when you get to Shadow of Victory, if you cannot get it on paperback, borrow a copy, it is not worth what they charge for a hardcopy.


----------



## Mindful

Just started a second reading of Lord of the Rings.


----------



## JakeStarkey

the NT and OT, which I have done three times a year for many years.  This will be the 162th time.  The books still amaze at the impact they have on western civilizaiton.


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Just started a second reading of Lord of the Rings.


JFC!


----------



## Moonglow

I'm reading  _Peanuts_ comic strip...


----------



## esthermoon

I'm reading this book

 

I like philosophy


----------



## Moonglow

esthermoon said:


> I'm reading this book
> 
> View attachment 99712
> 
> I like philosophy


----------



## Mindful

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just started a second reading of Lord of the Rings.
> 
> 
> 
> JFC!
Click to expand...


Must you?


----------



## phoenyx

Mindful said:


> Just started a second reading of Lord of the Rings.



I loved reading them the first time. Then I saw the films. Then I tried to read through one a second time (Maybe The Two Towers) and I was like, "can we just get to the good parts already?" and stopped. I like books, but I -love- movies. I've yet to see a film based on a book and found myself to be disappointed in the film. Granted, I may just be lucky . The only series that I've read through twice was the Dune series. Granted, I didn't have much to do at the time, but I really did like reading them twice. I liked the 2 films based on the Dune series, but the Dune books is the one example where I can definitely say that I would have missed a -lot- if I hadn't read the books (for one, it's a series of books, not just one).


----------



## phoenyx

I'm currently reading a manga (japanese comic) series called "Black Bird"...
Black Bird (manga) - Wikipedia


----------



## esthermoon

phoenyx said:


> I'm currently reading a manga (japanese comic) series called "Black Bird"...
> Black Bird (manga) - Wikipedia


Beautiful manga.
I've already read it!


----------



## Mindful

phoenyx said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just started a second reading of Lord of the Rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved reading them the first time. Then I saw the films. Then I tried to read through one a second time (Maybe The Two Towers) and I was like, "can we just get to the good parts already?" and stopped. I like books, but I -love- movies. I've yet to see a film based on a book and found myself to be disappointed in the film. Granted, I may just be lucky . The only series that I've read through twice was the Dune series. Granted, I didn't have much to do at the time, but I really did like reading them twice. I liked the 2 films based on the Dune series, but the Dune books is the one example where I can definitely say that I would have missed a -lot- if I hadn't read the books (for one, it's a series of books, not just one).
Click to expand...


I've read everything by Tolkien.


----------



## Montrovant

phoenyx said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just started a second reading of Lord of the Rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved reading them the first time. Then I saw the films. Then I tried to read through one a second time (Maybe The Two Towers) and I was like, "can we just get to the good parts already?" and stopped. I like books, but I -love- movies. I've yet to see a film based on a book and found myself to be disappointed in the film. Granted, I may just be lucky . The only series that I've read through twice was the Dune series. Granted, I didn't have much to do at the time, but I really did like reading them twice. I liked the 2 films based on the Dune series, but the Dune books is the one example where I can definitely say that I would have missed a -lot- if I hadn't read the books (for one, it's a series of books, not just one).
Click to expand...


Dune is actually one of the very few times I preferred the movie to the book.....although in this case I preferred the mini-series to the book.  I'm not a big fan of Dune the book.  I was very impressed with the Sci-Fi channel mini-series that came out 15 or so years ago.


----------



## Dalia

I am reading : Pompei Mort d'une ville écrivain René Guerdan 1973, éditeur Robert Laffont.


----------



## phoenyx

Montrovant said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just started a second reading of Lord of the Rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved reading them the first time. Then I saw the films. Then I tried to read through one a second time (Maybe The Two Towers) and I was like, "can we just get to the good parts already?" and stopped. I like books, but I -love- movies. I've yet to see a film based on a book and found myself to be disappointed in the film. Granted, I may just be lucky . The only series that I've read through twice was the Dune series. Granted, I didn't have much to do at the time, but I really did like reading them twice. I liked the 2 films based on the Dune series, but the Dune books is the one example where I can definitely say that I would have missed a -lot- if I hadn't read the books (for one, it's a series of books, not just one).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dune is actually one of the very few times I preferred the movie to the book.....although in this case I preferred the mini-series to the book.  I'm not a big fan of Dune the book.  I was very impressed with the Sci-Fi channel mini-series that came out 15 or so years ago.
Click to expand...


I still haven't actually seen the mini series. But did you read the entire dune series or just the first book? I can't deny that I'm a fan of all of the Dune books, but my favourite Dune book was the 4th- God: Emperor of Dune. They needed the setup of the first few books to get to where they were though. I remember picking up the last book (the 6th) at a bookstore and trying to read it without having first read one or 2 of the preceding books and I was like, what the heck is going on, laugh .


----------



## phoenyx

Mindful said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just started a second reading of Lord of the Rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved reading them the first time. Then I saw the films. Then I tried to read through one a second time (Maybe The Two Towers) and I was like, "can we just get to the good parts already?" and stopped. I like books, but I -love- movies. I've yet to see a film based on a book and found myself to be disappointed in the film. Granted, I may just be lucky . The only series that I've read through twice was the Dune series. Granted, I didn't have much to do at the time, but I really did like reading them twice. I liked the 2 films based on the Dune series, but the Dune books is the one example where I can definitely say that I would have missed a -lot- if I hadn't read the books (for one, it's a series of books, not just one).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read everything by Tolkien.
Click to expand...


I can't say the same, though I did read another book from Tolkien that I really liked. I'm not even sure I finished it, but it's just one that sticks in my head- The Silmarillion. Specifically, the story of Beren and Luthien (wikipedia's awesome- I wouldn't have been able to remember their names without it ;-)).


----------



## phoenyx

esthermoon said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently reading a manga (japanese comic) series called "Black Bird"...
> Black Bird (manga) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful manga.
> I've already read it!
Click to expand...


Oh my . Do you have any other manga recommendations ?


----------



## Montrovant

phoenyx said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just started a second reading of Lord of the Rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved reading them the first time. Then I saw the films. Then I tried to read through one a second time (Maybe The Two Towers) and I was like, "can we just get to the good parts already?" and stopped. I like books, but I -love- movies. I've yet to see a film based on a book and found myself to be disappointed in the film. Granted, I may just be lucky . The only series that I've read through twice was the Dune series. Granted, I didn't have much to do at the time, but I really did like reading them twice. I liked the 2 films based on the Dune series, but the Dune books is the one example where I can definitely say that I would have missed a -lot- if I hadn't read the books (for one, it's a series of books, not just one).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dune is actually one of the very few times I preferred the movie to the book.....although in this case I preferred the mini-series to the book.  I'm not a big fan of Dune the book.  I was very impressed with the Sci-Fi channel mini-series that came out 15 or so years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still haven't actually seen the mini series. But did you read the entire dune series or just the first book? I can't deny that I'm a fan of all of the Dune books, but my favourite Dune book was the 4th- God: Emperor of Dune. They needed the setup of the first few books to get to where they were though. I remember picking up the last book (the 6th) at a bookstore and trying to read it without having first read one or 2 of the preceding books and I was like, what the heck is going on, laugh .
Click to expand...


I only read the original Dune.  I didn't like it enough to try any of the subsequent books.

I can't remember how true to the book the mini-series was, but it just flowed a lot better IMO.  It was a slow series for the most part, but it didn't require a lot of action.


----------



## phoenyx

Montrovant said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just started a second reading of Lord of the Rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved reading them the first time. Then I saw the films. Then I tried to read through one a second time (Maybe The Two Towers) and I was like, "can we just get to the good parts already?" and stopped. I like books, but I -love- movies. I've yet to see a film based on a book and found myself to be disappointed in the film. Granted, I may just be lucky . The only series that I've read through twice was the Dune series. Granted, I didn't have much to do at the time, but I really did like reading them twice. I liked the 2 films based on the Dune series, but the Dune books is the one example where I can definitely say that I would have missed a -lot- if I hadn't read the books (for one, it's a series of books, not just one).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dune is actually one of the very few times I preferred the movie to the book.....although in this case I preferred the mini-series to the book.  I'm not a big fan of Dune the book.  I was very impressed with the Sci-Fi channel mini-series that came out 15 or so years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still haven't actually seen the mini series. But did you read the entire dune series or just the first book? I can't deny that I'm a fan of all of the Dune books, but my favourite Dune book was the 4th- God: Emperor of Dune. They needed the setup of the first few books to get to where they were though. I remember picking up the last book (the 6th) at a bookstore and trying to read it without having first read one or 2 of the preceding books and I was like, what the heck is going on, laugh .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only read the original Dune.  I didn't like it enough to try any of the subsequent books.
> 
> I can't remember how true to the book the mini-series was, but it just flowed a lot better IMO.  It was a slow series for the most part, but it didn't require a lot of action.
Click to expand...


I really should see it one day. There was also a Children of Dune mini series which I haven't yet seen either. I don't believe any series ever covered any books after that though.


----------



## esthermoon

phoenyx said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently reading a manga (japanese comic) series called "Black Bird"...
> Black Bird (manga) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful manga.
> I've already read it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my . Do you have any other manga recommendations ?
Click to expand...

I've read so many manga I could write a 55 pages post 
Anyway I have some little suggestions 

Doraemon
Naruto
Inuyasha
Maison Ikkoku
H2
Cobra
Sailor Moon 

These are just some of my favorites


----------



## Montrovant

phoenyx said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just started a second reading of Lord of the Rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved reading them the first time. Then I saw the films. Then I tried to read through one a second time (Maybe The Two Towers) and I was like, "can we just get to the good parts already?" and stopped. I like books, but I -love- movies. I've yet to see a film based on a book and found myself to be disappointed in the film. Granted, I may just be lucky . The only series that I've read through twice was the Dune series. Granted, I didn't have much to do at the time, but I really did like reading them twice. I liked the 2 films based on the Dune series, but the Dune books is the one example where I can definitely say that I would have missed a -lot- if I hadn't read the books (for one, it's a series of books, not just one).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dune is actually one of the very few times I preferred the movie to the book.....although in this case I preferred the mini-series to the book.  I'm not a big fan of Dune the book.  I was very impressed with the Sci-Fi channel mini-series that came out 15 or so years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still haven't actually seen the mini series. But did you read the entire dune series or just the first book? I can't deny that I'm a fan of all of the Dune books, but my favourite Dune book was the 4th- God: Emperor of Dune. They needed the setup of the first few books to get to where they were though. I remember picking up the last book (the 6th) at a bookstore and trying to read it without having first read one or 2 of the preceding books and I was like, what the heck is going on, laugh .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only read the original Dune.  I didn't like it enough to try any of the subsequent books.
> 
> I can't remember how true to the book the mini-series was, but it just flowed a lot better IMO.  It was a slow series for the most part, but it didn't require a lot of action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really should see it one day. There was also a Children of Dune mini series which I haven't yet seen either. I don't believe any series ever covered any books after that though.
Click to expand...


It's been years since I watched them, but as I recall, Children of Dune was not nearly as good as the Dune mini-series.  Not completely terrible, but not up to the same standards.


----------



## Preacher

The Great Anti American Novel

The Great Anti-American Novel: Daniel Donatelli: 9781937648152: Amazon.com: Books

Very interesting so far. I am reading that at night and when I am online I am reading Eric Robert Rudolph's biography


----------



## Preacher

Jewish Supremacism by David Duke. Autographed copy! 
Surviving Home by Angery American

Enjoying both immensely. After reading a chapter of JS I have to take a break because I am so pissed and to let all the information settle and toss it around etc.


----------



## yiostheoy

esthermoon said:


> I'm reading this book
> 
> View attachment 99712
> 
> I like philosophy


This is a great book.

It explains the evolution of European thought from the time of the ancient Greeks when rational thinking (called Philosophy) was first beginning to evolve from Greek polytheist superstition to the pure Philosophy of Renee Descartes, Immanuel Kant, and on to the modern British Empiricists.

Although Europeans have always been fairly superstitious about Religion, being either Catholic or Protestant for the most part, pure Philosophy has enabled them to set aside Religion and eventually separate Church and State, and Church and Science, although it did take a very long, long time.

(koshergrl has inspired me to use better punctuation.  Not that she always does herself, but now that I have seen she can and that she is a profession writer, I don't want to seem dumb.)


----------



## yiostheoy

The origin of the Vietnam Wars (French, Japanese, French again, and American phases) all started with Catholic missionaries in Viet Nam being rejected by the Buddhist monks there.

I read about this in "Rolling Thunder In A Gentle Land," edited by Andrew Wiest.

Rolling Thunder in a Gentle Land: The Vietnam War Revisited (General Military): Andrew Wiest: 9781782001874: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## yiostheoy

phoenyx said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just started a second reading of Lord of the Rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved reading them the first time. Then I saw the films. Then I tried to read through one a second time (Maybe The Two Towers) and I was like, "can we just get to the good parts already?" and stopped. I like books, but I -love- movies. I've yet to see a film based on a book and found myself to be disappointed in the film. Granted, I may just be lucky . The only series that I've read through twice was the Dune series. Granted, I didn't have much to do at the time, but I really did like reading them twice. I liked the 2 films based on the Dune series, but the Dune books is the one example where I can definitely say that I would have missed a -lot- if I hadn't read the books (for one, it's a series of books, not just one).
Click to expand...

I read the entire quadrilogy (trilogy plus The Hobbit) about a dozen times in high school and college and grad school.

Did not go see the movies though.

By then I was too old to appreciate kid actors with kid anxieties in a kids' flick.

Because now, yay though I walk thru the valley of the shadow of death, I fear no evil; for there is nothing on this Earth that I cannot kill.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> I am reading : Pompei Mort d'une ville écrivain René Guerdan 1973, éditeur Robert Laffont.


Dalia my French is not too good.  When my grandmother was still alive I had to speak French to her.  She did not speak English.

I'll try a translation of your title though --

Pompei - Death of One Village by author Rene Guerdan.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Pure brain candy right now....


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am reading : Pompei Mort d'une ville écrivain René Guerdan 1973, éditeur Robert Laffont.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia my French is not too good.  When my grandmother was still alive I had to speak French to her.  She did not speak English.
> 
> I'll try a translation of your title though --
> 
> Pompei - Death of One Village by author Rene Guerdan.
Click to expand...

Hello yiostheoy, it is hard to translate sometime, i am always looking for right word in English
I respond to you without google translate to see i good i could be with my English it is normal that you don't speak well French you are American that is why when i came to this forum i was not quite sure to be able to be accept but you guy's, you are cool and don't make big deal about small thing that what i told my French friend they make big deal about little thing, i learn a lot about American culture since i come here often , Voilà 

And right now i am reading about !
Les momies, Un voyage dans l'éternité


----------



## esthermoon

yiostheoy said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading this book
> 
> View attachment 99712
> 
> I like philosophy
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great book.
> 
> It explains the evolution of European thought from the time of the ancient Greeks when rational thinking (called Philosophy) was first beginning to evolve from Greek polytheist superstition to the pure Philosophy of Renee Descartes, Immanuel Kant, and on to the modern British Empiricists.
> 
> Although Europeans have always been fairly superstitious about Religion, being either Catholic or Protestant for the most part, pure Philosophy has enabled them to set aside Religion and eventually separate Church and State, and Church and Science, although it did take a very long, long time.
> 
> (koshergrl has inspired me to use better punctuation.  Not that she always does herself, but now that I have seen she can and that she is a profession writer, I don't want to seem dumb.)
Click to expand...

I love Greek philosophy too! More than Asian philosophy!
In my opinion one of the best Ancient Greek philosopher was Pyrrho. I like his philosophy because it's so similar to Buddhism!
I also find very interesting Stoicism (more Roman Stoicism than Greek Stoicism to be honest...Marcus Aurelius, Epictetus, Seneca)


----------



## esthermoon

yiostheoy said:


> The origin of the Vietnam Wars (French, Japanese, French again, and American phases) all started with Catholic missionaries in Viet Nam being rejected by the Buddhist monks there.
> 
> I read about this in "Rolling Thunder In A Gentle Land," edited by Andrew Wiest.
> 
> Rolling Thunder in a Gentle Land: The Vietnam War Revisited (General Military): Andrew Wiest: 9781782001874: Amazon.com: Books


Diem wanted to convert all Vietnamese (South-Vietnamese) to Catholicism...he was very discriminatory towards Buddhists


----------



## esthermoon

Odium said:


> Jewish Supremacism by David Duke. Autographed copy!
> Surviving Home by Angery American
> 
> Enjoying both immensely. After reading a chapter of JS I have to take a break because I am so pissed and to let all the information settle and toss it around etc.


Did you meet David Duke in person? 
Just curious


----------



## Preacher

esthermoon said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish Supremacism by David Duke. Autographed copy!
> Surviving Home by Angery American
> 
> Enjoying both immensely. After reading a chapter of JS I have to take a break because I am so pissed and to let all the information settle and toss it around etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you meet David Duke in person?
> Just curious
Click to expand...

No. I wish though! I paid 30$ for the book and he signed it for me. He's sent me stuff before DVD's etc.


----------



## yiostheoy

esthermoon said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading this book
> 
> View attachment 99712
> 
> I like philosophy
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great book.
> 
> It explains the evolution of European thought from the time of the ancient Greeks when rational thinking (called Philosophy) was first beginning to evolve from Greek polytheist superstition to the pure Philosophy of Renee Descartes, Immanuel Kant, and on to the modern British Empiricists.
> 
> Although Europeans have always been fairly superstitious about Religion, being either Catholic or Protestant for the most part, pure Philosophy has enabled them to set aside Religion and eventually separate Church and State, and Church and Science, although it did take a very long, long time.
> 
> (koshergrl has inspired me to use better punctuation.  Not that she always does herself, but now that I have seen she can and that she is a profession writer, I don't want to seem dumb.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Greek philosophy too! More than Asian philosophy!
> In my opinion one of the best Ancient Greek philosopher was Pyrrho. I like his philosophy because it's so similar to Buddhism!
> I also find very interesting Stoicism (more Roman Stoicism than Greek Stoicism to be honest...Marcus Aurelius, Epictetus, Seneca)
Click to expand...

I follow a combination of Stoicism and Epicureanism.

During tough times I am Stoic.

During good times I am Epicurean.

My religion comes from Aquinas' Deism -- the 5 Proofs Of God.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> Hello yiostheoy, it is hard to translate sometime, i am always looking for right word in English
> I respond to you without google translate to see i good i could be with my English it is normal that you don't speak well French you are American that is why when i came to this forum i was not quite sure to be able to be accept but you guy's, you are cool and don't make big deal about small thing that what i told my French friend they make big deal about little thing, i learn a lot about American culture since i come here often , Voilà
> 
> And right now i am reading about !
> Les momies, Un voyage dans l'éternité



This one is easier --

The Mommies - A Voyage in Eternity.


----------



## Zander

I've been reading a lot of fiction lately. Here are the last 5 .....

"Life and other near death experiences" Camille Pagan
Funny, poignant, and very entertaining. I read this in one sitting. I recommend for anyone to read. 

A 4 book Sci Fi series by Arthur C Clarke


"Rendezvous witth Rama"
"Rama II"
"The Garden of Rama"
"Rama Revealed"
Here is the description of the first book: _
_
_At first, only a few things are known about the celestial object that astronomers dub Rama. It is huge, weighing more than ten trillion tons. And it is hurtling through the solar system at an inconceivable speed. Then a space probe confirms the unthinkable: Rama is no natural object. It is, incredibly, an interstellar spacecraft. Space explorers and planet-bound scientists alike prepare for mankind's first encounter with alien intelligence. It will kindle their wildest dreams... and fan their darkest fears. For no one knows who the Ramans are or why they have come. And now the moment of rendezvous awaits — just behind a Raman airlock door
_​I loved these 4 books and went straight from one to the next. They really transported me to another time and place and the science is believable. . I highly recommend for fans of hard Sci-Fi. 

Anyway, I've set a 52 books reading goal for 2017- at 14 so far. 
Just a wee bit behind!


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

esthermoon said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading this book
> 
> View attachment 99712
> 
> I like philosophy
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great book.
> 
> It explains the evolution of European thought from the time of the ancient Greeks when rational thinking (called Philosophy) was first beginning to evolve from Greek polytheist superstition to the pure Philosophy of Renee Descartes, Immanuel Kant, and on to the modern British Empiricists.
> 
> Although Europeans have always been fairly superstitious about Religion, being either Catholic or Protestant for the most part, pure Philosophy has enabled them to set aside Religion and eventually separate Church and State, and Church and Science, although it did take a very long, long time.
> 
> (koshergrl has inspired me to use better punctuation.  Not that she always does herself, but now that I have seen she can and that she is a profession writer, I don't want to seem dumb.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Greek philosophy too! More than Asian philosophy!
> In my opinion one of the best Ancient Greek philosopher was Pyrrho. I like his philosophy because it's so similar to Buddhism!
> I also find very interesting Stoicism (more Roman Stoicism than Greek Stoicism to be honest...Marcus Aurelius, Epictetus, Seneca)
Click to expand...

*Plato Is Play-Doh*

I was disappointed in Pyrrho.  His skepticism was extreme to the point of silliness.  (For example, he might say, "There is no 'point' in silliness; it is an emotional, not an object.  It has no shape, so how can it come to a point?")  I found the same ridiculous quibbling thinking process in Plato's _Parmenides._


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

esthermoon said:


> I'm reading this book
> 
> View attachment 99712
> 
> I like philosophy


*The World's Oldest Profession Set a Trend for All Other Professions*

Read William Durant's _History of Philosophy, _too.  I like popularizations more than books spouted by pushy professionals.


----------



## Montrovant

Zander said:


> I've been reading a lot of fiction lately. Here are the last 5 .....
> 
> "Life and other near death experiences" Camille Pagan
> Funny, poignant, and very entertaining. I read this in one sitting. I recommend for anyone to read.
> 
> A 4 book Sci Fi series by Arthur C Clarke
> 
> 
> "Rendezvous witth Rama"
> "Rama II"
> "The Garden of Rama"
> "Rama Revealed"
> Here is the description of the first book:
> 
> _At first, only a few things are known about the celestial object that astronomers dub Rama. It is huge, weighing more than ten trillion tons. And it is hurtling through the solar system at an inconceivable speed. Then a space probe confirms the unthinkable: Rama is no natural object. It is, incredibly, an interstellar spacecraft. Space explorers and planet-bound scientists alike prepare for mankind's first encounter with alien intelligence. It will kindle their wildest dreams... and fan their darkest fears. For no one knows who the Ramans are or why they have come. And now the moment of rendezvous awaits — just behind a Raman airlock door
> _​I loved these 4 books and went straight from one to the next. They really transported me to another time and place and the science is believable. . I highly recommend for fans of hard Sci-Fi.
> 
> Anyway, I've set a 52 books reading goal for 2017- at 14 so far.
> Just a wee bit behind!



Apparently the guy Clarke co-wrote that series with also wrote 2 more novels in that world on his own.  I've read mixed reviews about those.


----------



## Zander

Montrovant said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading a lot of fiction lately. Here are the last 5 .....
> 
> "Life and other near death experiences" Camille Pagan
> Funny, poignant, and very entertaining. I read this in one sitting. I recommend for anyone to read.
> 
> A 4 book Sci Fi series by Arthur C Clarke
> 
> 
> "Rendezvous witth Rama"
> "Rama II"
> "The Garden of Rama"
> "Rama Revealed"
> Here is the description of the first book:
> 
> _At first, only a few things are known about the celestial object that astronomers dub Rama. It is huge, weighing more than ten trillion tons. And it is hurtling through the solar system at an inconceivable speed. Then a space probe confirms the unthinkable: Rama is no natural object. It is, incredibly, an interstellar spacecraft. Space explorers and planet-bound scientists alike prepare for mankind's first encounter with alien intelligence. It will kindle their wildest dreams... and fan their darkest fears. For no one knows who the Ramans are or why they have come. And now the moment of rendezvous awaits — just behind a Raman airlock door
> _​I loved these 4 books and went straight from one to the next. They really transported me to another time and place and the science is believable. . I highly recommend for fans of hard Sci-Fi.
> 
> Anyway, I've set a 52 books reading goal for 2017- at 14 so far.
> Just a wee bit behind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the guy Clarke co-wrote that series with also wrote 2 more novels in that world on his own.  I've read mixed reviews about those.
Click to expand...


Gentry Lee is his name. He's an engineer at JPL in Pasadena. 

 I doubt I'd read the new books. Clarke is a master story teller.   I feel like the 4 book cycle ended perfectly.


----------



## Preacher

Zander said:


> I've been reading a lot of fiction lately. Here are the last 5 .....
> 
> "Life and other near death experiences" Camille Pagan
> Funny, poignant, and very entertaining. I read this in one sitting. I recommend for anyone to read.
> 
> A 4 book Sci Fi series by Arthur C Clarke
> 
> 
> "Rendezvous witth Rama"
> "Rama II"
> "The Garden of Rama"
> "Rama Revealed"
> Here is the description of the first book:
> 
> _At first, only a few things are known about the celestial object that astronomers dub Rama. It is huge, weighing more than ten trillion tons. And it is hurtling through the solar system at an inconceivable speed. Then a space probe confirms the unthinkable: Rama is no natural object. It is, incredibly, an interstellar spacecraft. Space explorers and planet-bound scientists alike prepare for mankind's first encounter with alien intelligence. It will kindle their wildest dreams... and fan their darkest fears. For no one knows who the Ramans are or why they have come. And now the moment of rendezvous awaits — just behind a Raman airlock door
> _​I loved these 4 books and went straight from one to the next. They really transported me to another time and place and the science is believable. . I highly recommend for fans of hard Sci-Fi.
> 
> Anyway, I've set a 52 books reading goal for 2017- at 14 so far.
> Just a wee bit behind!


You use goodreads?


----------



## Unkotare

yiostheoy said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading this book
> 
> View attachment 99712
> 
> I like philosophy
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great book.
> 
> It explains the evolution of European thought from the time of the ancient Greeks when rational thinking (called Philosophy) was first beginning to evolve from Greek polytheist superstition to the pure Philosophy of Renee Descartes, Immanuel Kant, and on to the modern British Empiricists.
> 
> Although Europeans have always been fairly superstitious about Religion, being either Catholic or Protestant for the most part, pure Philosophy has enabled them to set aside Religion and eventually separate Church and State, and Church and Science, although it did take a very long, long time.
> 
> (koshergrl has inspired me to use better punctuation.  Not that she always does herself, but now that I have seen she can and that she is a profession writer, I don't want to seem dumb.)
Click to expand...








That is an inaccurate presentation of the relationship between philosophy and religion in Europe and in general.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Here's a question that only applies to those who use a Paper White or other reading device.

    How many of you can actually name the book you're reading without going to your home page and checking?


----------



## Unkotare

esthermoon said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading this book
> 
> View attachment 99712
> 
> I like philosophy
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great book.
> 
> It explains the evolution of European thought from the time of the ancient Greeks when rational thinking (called Philosophy) was first beginning to evolve from Greek polytheist superstition to the pure Philosophy of Renee Descartes, Immanuel Kant, and on to the modern British Empiricists.
> 
> Although Europeans have always been fairly superstitious about Religion, being either Catholic or Protestant for the most part, pure Philosophy has enabled them to set aside Religion and eventually separate Church and State, and Church and Science, although it did take a very long, long time.
> 
> (koshergrl has inspired me to use better punctuation.  Not that she always does herself, but now that I have seen she can and that she is a profession writer, I don't want to seem dumb.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Greek philosophy too! More than Asian philosophy!
> .....
Click to expand...



To say that is to misunderstand both.


----------



## Zander

Odium said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading a lot of fiction lately. Here are the last 5 .....
> 
> "Life and other near death experiences" Camille Pagan
> Funny, poignant, and very entertaining. I read this in one sitting. I recommend for anyone to read.
> 
> A 4 book Sci Fi series by Arthur C Clarke
> 
> 
> "Rendezvous witth Rama"
> "Rama II"
> "The Garden of Rama"
> "Rama Revealed"
> Here is the description of the first book:
> 
> _At first, only a few things are known about the celestial object that astronomers dub Rama. It is huge, weighing more than ten trillion tons. And it is hurtling through the solar system at an inconceivable speed. Then a space probe confirms the unthinkable: Rama is no natural object. It is, incredibly, an interstellar spacecraft. Space explorers and planet-bound scientists alike prepare for mankind's first encounter with alien intelligence. It will kindle their wildest dreams... and fan their darkest fears. For no one knows who the Ramans are or why they have come. And now the moment of rendezvous awaits — just behind a Raman airlock door
> _​I loved these 4 books and went straight from one to the next. They really transported me to another time and place and the science is believable. . I highly recommend for fans of hard Sci-Fi.
> 
> Anyway, I've set a 52 books reading goal for 2017- at 14 so far.
> Just a wee bit behind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You use goodreads?
Click to expand...


Yep.


----------



## Montrovant

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Here's a question that only applies to those who use a Paper White or other reading device.
> 
> How many of you can actually name the book you're reading without going to your home page and checking?



When I'm reading a series of books, I tend to forget the title of the book I'm on.


----------



## Zander

Just started reading some Steinbeck today.  

I completed Tortilla Flat, and The Red Pony this morning. Tonight I'll read Of Mice and Men. 

Then I'll finish Cannery Row, The Moon is Down, and The Pearl over the next day or two. 

The think I like most about Steinbeck is he is short and sweet. He gets right to the heart of the matter without a lot of fluff. He sets a  framework for the story and your mind fills in the rest. It's quite a talent. 

I really loved Tortilla Flat. Hated to say goodbye to Danny and his Paesanos.....


----------



## esthermoon

The Sage of Main Street said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading this book
> 
> View attachment 99712
> 
> I like philosophy
> 
> 
> 
> *The World's Oldest Profession Set a Trend for All Other Professions*
> 
> Read William Durant's _History of Philosophy, _too.  I like popularizations more than books spouted by pushy professionals.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice


----------



## esthermoon

Unkotare said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading this book
> 
> View attachment 99712
> 
> I like philosophy
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great book.
> 
> It explains the evolution of European thought from the time of the ancient Greeks when rational thinking (called Philosophy) was first beginning to evolve from Greek polytheist superstition to the pure Philosophy of Renee Descartes, Immanuel Kant, and on to the modern British Empiricists.
> 
> Although Europeans have always been fairly superstitious about Religion, being either Catholic or Protestant for the most part, pure Philosophy has enabled them to set aside Religion and eventually separate Church and State, and Church and Science, although it did take a very long, long time.
> 
> (koshergrl has inspired me to use better punctuation.  Not that she always does herself, but now that I have seen she can and that she is a profession writer, I don't want to seem dumb.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Greek philosophy too! More than Asian philosophy!
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To say that is to misunderstand both.
Click to expand...

Well that's possible I'm just an amateur "philosopher"


----------



## Zander

Of Mice and Men.  Somehow I never read this!  I now know why this is a classic.

Even though I knew the ending, this short powerful novel packs a real emotional punch.  I wanted George and Lennie to get that farm, and raise those rabbits.......they could take Candy with them. And even old Crooks.  They all wanted to live that simple, beautiful, oh so human, dream. Maybe in a parallel universe?


----------



## Unkotare

Zander said:


> Of Mice and Men.  Somehow I never read this!  I now know why this is a classic.
> 
> Even though I knew the ending, this short powerful novel packs a real emotional punch.  I wanted George and Lennie to get that farm, and raise those rabbits.......they could take Candy with them. And even old Crooks.  They all wanted to live that simple, beautiful, oh so human, dream. Maybe in a parallel universe?





No, they couldn't. That was the point.


----------



## phoenyx

yiostheoy said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just started a second reading of Lord of the Rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved reading them the first time. Then I saw the films. Then I tried to read through one a second time (Maybe The Two Towers) and I was like, "can we just get to the good parts already?" and stopped. I like books, but I -love- movies. I've yet to see a film based on a book and found myself to be disappointed in the film. Granted, I may just be lucky . The only series that I've read through twice was the Dune series. Granted, I didn't have much to do at the time, but I really did like reading them twice. I liked the 2 films based on the Dune series, but the Dune books is the one example where I can definitely say that I would have missed a -lot- if I hadn't read the books (for one, it's a series of books, not just one).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read the entire quadrilogy (trilogy plus The Hobbit) about a dozen times in high school and college and grad school.
> 
> Did not go see the movies though.
> 
> By then I was too old to appreciate kid actors with kid anxieties in a kids' flick.
> 
> Because now, yay though I walk thru the valley of the shadow of death, I fear no evil; for there is nothing on this Earth that I cannot kill.
Click to expand...


I read the Hobbit too. Wow, a dozen times. Seriously, you seen it that many times, I think you might like Lord of the Rings. And remember, it's not just kids. Gandalf and Saruman aren't exactly young . In fact, the guy who played Saruman (famous actor who liked playing bad types) has now passed on.


----------



## Muhammed

Book review:

Portable Darkness: An Aleister Crowley Reader

Total garbage. Sub-childish attempts at poetry.

Don't waste your time reading this book like I did.


----------



## Preacher

Working my way through Jewish Supremacism by David Duke its FILLED with information and I read a few pages here and a few there. On the 5th book in the Going Home Series by Angery American. I devour one about every 3 or 4 days.


----------



## McRib




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

hjmick said:


> Currently, _The Lost City of Z: A Tale of Deadly Obsession in the Amazon_ by David Grann
> 
> [ame=[URL]http://www.amazon.com/Lost-City-Deadly-Obsession-Amazon/dp/0385513534]The&tag=ff0d01-20[/URL] Lost City of Z[/ame]
> 
> 
> From Publishers Weekly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1925, renowned British explorer Col. Percy Harrison Fawcett embarked on a much publicized search to find the city of Z, site of an ancient Amazonian civilization that may or may not have existed. Fawcett, along with his grown son Jack, never returned, but that didn't stop countless others, including actors, college professors and well-funded explorers from venturing into the jungle to find Fawcett or the city. Among the wannabe explorers is Grann, a staff writer for the New Yorker, who has bad eyes and a worse sense of direction. He became interested in Fawcett while researching another story, eventually venturing into the Amazon to satisfy his all-consuming curiosity about the explorer and his fatal mission. Largely about Fawcett, the book examines the stranglehold of passion as Grann's vigorous research mirrors Fawcett's obsession with uncovering the mysteries of the jungle. By interweaving the great story of Fawcett with his own investigative escapades in South America and Britain, Grann provides an in-depth, captivating character study that has the relentless energy of a classic adventure tale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Grisham's review for Amazon.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In April of 1925, a legendary British explorer named Percy Fawcett launched his final expedition into the depths of the Amazon in Brazil. His destination was the lost city of El Dorado, the &#8220;City of Gold,&#8221; an ancient kingdom of great sophistication, architecture, and culture that, for some reason, had vanished. The idea of El Dorado had captivated anthropologists, adventurers, and scientists for 400 years, though there was no evidence it ever existed. Hundreds of expeditions had gone looking for it. Thousands of men had perished in the jungles searching for it. Fawcett himself had barely survived several previous expeditions and was more determined than ever to find the lost city with its streets and temples of gold.
> 
> The world was watching. Fawcett, the last of the great Victorian adventurers, was financed by the Royal Geographical Society in London, the world&#8217;s foremost repository of research gathered by explorers. Fawcett, then age 57, had proclaimed for decades his belief in the City of Z, as he had nicknamed it. His writings, speeches, and exploits had captured the imagination of millions, and reports of his last expedition were front page news.
> 
> His expeditionary force consisted of three men--himself, his 21-year-old son Jack, and one of Jack&#8217;s friends. Fawcett believed that only a small group had any chance of surviving the horrors of the Amazon. He had seen large forces decimated by malaria, insects, snakes, poison darts, starvation, and insanity. He knew better. He and his two companions would travel light, carry their own supplies, eat off the land, pose no threat to the natives, and endure months of hardship in their search for the Lost City of Z.
> 
> They were never seen again. Fawcett&#8217;s daily dispatches trickled to a stop. Months passed with no word. Because he had survived several similar forays into the Amazon, his family and friends considered him to be near super-human. As before, they expected Fawcett to stumble out of the jungle, bearded and emaciated and announcing some fantastic discovery. It did not happen.
> 
> Over the years, the search for Fawcett became more alluring than the search for El Dorado itself. Rescue efforts, from the serious to the farcical, materialized in the years that followed, and hundreds of others lost their lives in the search. Rewards were posted. Psychics were brought in by the family. Articles and books were written. For decades the legend of Percy Fawcett refused to die.
> 
> The great mystery of what happened to Fawcett has never been solved, perhaps until now. In 2004, author David Grann discovered the story while researching another one. Soon, like hundreds before him, he became obsessed with the legend of the colorful adventurer and his baffling disappearance. Grann, a lifelong New Yorker with an admitted aversion to camping and mountain climbing, a lousy sense of direction, and an affinity for take-out food and air conditioning, soon found himself in the jungles of the Amazon. What he found there, some 80 years after Fawcett&#8217;s disappearance, is a startling conclusion to this absorbing narrative.
> 
> _The Lost City of Z_ is a riveting, exciting and thoroughly compelling tale of adventure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm about halfway through it and I must say it is quite interesting and very well written.
Click to expand...


I have an obsession with The Mitford Sisters and also I love the writings of Evelyn Waugh. The Mitford Sisters also as quite a number of my family knew two Mitford Sisters extremely well, especially in the 1930s and 1940s and we have many photographs among our family photographs of them.

Also the second Mitford Sister my family knew, she stay in contact with my family until she died in 2003 at age 93 years, she never forgot to send us all Birthday and Christmas cards and vice versa and presents and vice versa, a charming, elegant and beautiful woman still up until she died.

I am reading this.






Back cover of the book.


----------



## HenryBHough

Another in the medieval surgeon series by Mel Starr:  "Lucifer's Harvest".  Short, amusing, but very good about putting archaic  English words back into employment at least for a short while. Now I shall don my coathardie and liripipes and go coppice the stump in the back of the manse.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

hjmick said:


> Currently, _The Lost City of Z: A Tale of Deadly Obsession in the Amazon_ by David Grann
> 
> [ame=[URL]http://www.amazon.com/Lost-City-Deadly-Obsession-Amazon/dp/0385513534]The&tag=ff0d01-20[/URL] Lost City of Z[/ame]
> 
> 
> From Publishers Weekly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1925, renowned British explorer Col. Percy Harrison Fawcett embarked on a much publicized search to find the city of Z, site of an ancient Amazonian civilization that may or may not have existed. Fawcett, along with his grown son Jack, never returned, but that didn't stop countless others, including actors, college professors and well-funded explorers from venturing into the jungle to find Fawcett or the city. Among the wannabe explorers is Grann, a staff writer for the New Yorker, who has bad eyes and a worse sense of direction. He became interested in Fawcett while researching another story, eventually venturing into the Amazon to satisfy his all-consuming curiosity about the explorer and his fatal mission. Largely about Fawcett, the book examines the stranglehold of passion as Grann's vigorous research mirrors Fawcett's obsession with uncovering the mysteries of the jungle. By interweaving the great story of Fawcett with his own investigative escapades in South America and Britain, Grann provides an in-depth, captivating character study that has the relentless energy of a classic adventure tale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Grisham's review for Amazon.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In April of 1925, a legendary British explorer named Percy Fawcett launched his final expedition into the depths of the Amazon in Brazil. His destination was the lost city of El Dorado, the &#8220;City of Gold,&#8221; an ancient kingdom of great sophistication, architecture, and culture that, for some reason, had vanished. The idea of El Dorado had captivated anthropologists, adventurers, and scientists for 400 years, though there was no evidence it ever existed. Hundreds of expeditions had gone looking for it. Thousands of men had perished in the jungles searching for it. Fawcett himself had barely survived several previous expeditions and was more determined than ever to find the lost city with its streets and temples of gold.
> 
> The world was watching. Fawcett, the last of the great Victorian adventurers, was financed by the Royal Geographical Society in London, the world&#8217;s foremost repository of research gathered by explorers. Fawcett, then age 57, had proclaimed for decades his belief in the City of Z, as he had nicknamed it. His writings, speeches, and exploits had captured the imagination of millions, and reports of his last expedition were front page news.
> 
> His expeditionary force consisted of three men--himself, his 21-year-old son Jack, and one of Jack&#8217;s friends. Fawcett believed that only a small group had any chance of surviving the horrors of the Amazon. He had seen large forces decimated by malaria, insects, snakes, poison darts, starvation, and insanity. He knew better. He and his two companions would travel light, carry their own supplies, eat off the land, pose no threat to the natives, and endure months of hardship in their search for the Lost City of Z.
> 
> They were never seen again. Fawcett&#8217;s daily dispatches trickled to a stop. Months passed with no word. Because he had survived several similar forays into the Amazon, his family and friends considered him to be near super-human. As before, they expected Fawcett to stumble out of the jungle, bearded and emaciated and announcing some fantastic discovery. It did not happen.
> 
> Over the years, the search for Fawcett became more alluring than the search for El Dorado itself. Rescue efforts, from the serious to the farcical, materialized in the years that followed, and hundreds of others lost their lives in the search. Rewards were posted. Psychics were brought in by the family. Articles and books were written. For decades the legend of Percy Fawcett refused to die.
> 
> The great mystery of what happened to Fawcett has never been solved, perhaps until now. In 2004, author David Grann discovered the story while researching another one. Soon, like hundreds before him, he became obsessed with the legend of the colorful adventurer and his baffling disappearance. Grann, a lifelong New Yorker with an admitted aversion to camping and mountain climbing, a lousy sense of direction, and an affinity for take-out food and air conditioning, soon found himself in the jungles of the Amazon. What he found there, some 80 years after Fawcett&#8217;s disappearance, is a startling conclusion to this absorbing narrative.
> 
> _The Lost City of Z_ is a riveting, exciting and thoroughly compelling tale of adventure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm about halfway through it and I must say it is quite interesting and very well written.
Click to expand...


The book I reread before was "The Bridge At Andau" a very moving account of our very brave Patriotic Hungarian brothers and sisters during the 1956 Hungarian Uprising against the Communist human filth.

Hungarian Revolution of 1956 - Wikipedia






*"The Bridge at Andau is James A. Michener at his most gripping, the classic nonfiction account of a doomed uprising as searing and unforgettable as any of his bestselling novels. For five brief, glorious days in the autumn of 1956, the Hungarian revolution gave its people a glimpse at a different kind of future--until, at four o'clock in the morning on a Sunday in November, the citizens of Budapest woke to the shattering sound of Russian tanks ravaging their streets. The revolution was over. But freedom beckoned in the form of a small footbridge at Andau, on the Austrian border.

By an accident of history it became, for a few harrowing weeks, one of the most important crossings in the world as the soul of a nation fled across its unsteady planks."
*


----------



## hjmick

_Silence _by Shusaku Endo


----------



## Preacher

Shattered,Its an account of Hillary Clinton's campaign and its struggles. Its shocking at times and at times not so surprising. They KNEW why they lost Michigan but they ignored it again in the general election. I am almost done with it and then will read a book I bought about the Trump campaign

I am also still working slowly through Jewish Supremacism I am around page 175 or so. I pick it up in the morning and read a few pages here and there. Its a fascinating fact filled book.


----------



## Preacher

Is no one reading anything!? I am reading Hacks by Donna Brazile and its SHOCKING to say the least. The corruption,egoism,misogyny,ignorance in the Clinton campaign was shocking to say the least. A lot of stuff bordered on illegal and certainly was immoral and unethical. Brazile saw it all coming and no one listened to her. I am also reading Dark Soul of the South its about Joseph Paul Franklin a serial killer who targeted mixed couples and jews.


----------



## Kat

I read every night. Variety of things.


----------



## Preacher

Kat said:


> I read every night. Variety of things.


Read anything worth noting lately?


----------



## Moonglow

I am reading USMB on my monitor, which used to be called a TV....


----------



## Rocko

I just finished Origin by Dan Brown. I like all his books. This one was pretty good.


----------



## Rocko

The next book I’m going to read is The Snowman by Jo Nesbo. I’m not a big reader, but I’m trying to read more.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Rocko said:


> I just finished Origin by Dan Brown. I like all his books. This one was pretty good.


My wife like it very much.


----------



## Rocko

JakeStarkey said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished Origin by Dan Brown. I like all his books. This one was pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife like it very much.
Click to expand...


I actually read all of Dan Brown’s books. I liked Origin, but I felt Inferno was his best work.


----------



## Montrovant

Odium said:


> Is no one reading anything!? I am reading Hacks by Donna Brazile and its SHOCKING to say the least. The corruption,egoism,misogyny,ignorance in the Clinton campaign was shocking to say the least. A lot of stuff bordered on illegal and certainly was immoral and unethical. Brazile saw it all coming and no one listened to her. I am also reading Dark Soul of the South its about Joseph Paul Franklin a serial killer who targeted mixed couples and jews.



I'm going through Stephen King's Dark Tower series again.  I just finished book 5.


----------



## Kat

Odium said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read every night. Variety of things.
> 
> 
> 
> Read anything worth noting lately?
Click to expand...



Not really. I sure have read some good ones though. Am looking for something I REALLY want to read now. I don't even know the name of the one I am reading.


----------



## Montrovant

Kat said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read every night. Variety of things.
> 
> 
> 
> Read anything worth noting lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. I sure have read some good ones though. Am looking for something I REALLY want to read now. I don't even know the name of the one I am reading. View attachment 166284
Click to expand...


That happens to me all the time, particularly if I'm reading a series rather than a stand-alone novel.


----------



## g5000

The Informant


----------



## Marion Morrison

hjmick said:


> Currently, _The Lost City of Z: A Tale of Deadly Obsession in the Amazon_ by David Grann
> 
> [ame=[URL]http://www.amazon.com/Lost-City-Deadly-Obsession-Amazon/dp/0385513534]The&tag=ff0d01-20[/URL] Lost City of Z[/ame]
> 
> 
> From Publishers Weekly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1925, renowned British explorer Col. Percy Harrison Fawcett embarked on a much publicized search to find the city of Z, site of an ancient Amazonian civilization that may or may not have existed. Fawcett, along with his grown son Jack, never returned, but that didn't stop countless others, including actors, college professors and well-funded explorers from venturing into the jungle to find Fawcett or the city. Among the wannabe explorers is Grann, a staff writer for the New Yorker, who has bad eyes and a worse sense of direction. He became interested in Fawcett while researching another story, eventually venturing into the Amazon to satisfy his all-consuming curiosity about the explorer and his fatal mission. Largely about Fawcett, the book examines the stranglehold of passion as Grann's vigorous research mirrors Fawcett's obsession with uncovering the mysteries of the jungle. By interweaving the great story of Fawcett with his own investigative escapades in South America and Britain, Grann provides an in-depth, captivating character study that has the relentless energy of a classic adventure tale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Grisham's review for Amazon.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In April of 1925, a legendary British explorer named Percy Fawcett launched his final expedition into the depths of the Amazon in Brazil. His destination was the lost city of El Dorado, the &#8220;City of Gold,&#8221; an ancient kingdom of great sophistication, architecture, and culture that, for some reason, had vanished. The idea of El Dorado had captivated anthropologists, adventurers, and scientists for 400 years, though there was no evidence it ever existed. Hundreds of expeditions had gone looking for it. Thousands of men had perished in the jungles searching for it. Fawcett himself had barely survived several previous expeditions and was more determined than ever to find the lost city with its streets and temples of gold.
> 
> The world was watching. Fawcett, the last of the great Victorian adventurers, was financed by the Royal Geographical Society in London, the world&#8217;s foremost repository of research gathered by explorers. Fawcett, then age 57, had proclaimed for decades his belief in the City of Z, as he had nicknamed it. His writings, speeches, and exploits had captured the imagination of millions, and reports of his last expedition were front page news.
> 
> His expeditionary force consisted of three men--himself, his 21-year-old son Jack, and one of Jack&#8217;s friends. Fawcett believed that only a small group had any chance of surviving the horrors of the Amazon. He had seen large forces decimated by malaria, insects, snakes, poison darts, starvation, and insanity. He knew better. He and his two companions would travel light, carry their own supplies, eat off the land, pose no threat to the natives, and endure months of hardship in their search for the Lost City of Z.
> 
> They were never seen again. Fawcett&#8217;s daily dispatches trickled to a stop. Months passed with no word. Because he had survived several similar forays into the Amazon, his family and friends considered him to be near super-human. As before, they expected Fawcett to stumble out of the jungle, bearded and emaciated and announcing some fantastic discovery. It did not happen.
> 
> Over the years, the search for Fawcett became more alluring than the search for El Dorado itself. Rescue efforts, from the serious to the farcical, materialized in the years that followed, and hundreds of others lost their lives in the search. Rewards were posted. Psychics were brought in by the family. Articles and books were written. For decades the legend of Percy Fawcett refused to die.
> 
> The great mystery of what happened to Fawcett has never been solved, perhaps until now. In 2004, author David Grann discovered the story while researching another one. Soon, like hundreds before him, he became obsessed with the legend of the colorful adventurer and his baffling disappearance. Grann, a lifelong New Yorker with an admitted aversion to camping and mountain climbing, a lousy sense of direction, and an affinity for take-out food and air conditioning, soon found himself in the jungles of the Amazon. What he found there, some 80 years after Fawcett&#8217;s disappearance, is a startling conclusion to this absorbing narrative.
> 
> _The Lost City of Z_ is a riveting, exciting and thoroughly compelling tale of adventure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm about halfway through it and I must say it is quite interesting and very well written.
Click to expand...


Text on a messageboard screen.


----------



## Preacher

Reading The Great Comeback by Patrick Buchanan and The protocols of the learned elders of zion now.


----------



## Preacher

Finished Might is Right by Ragnar Redbeard...its take down of christianity,equality etc is awesome,a must read for every sane person in the world.


----------



## Preacher

Reading The Trump Prophecies now....not into all the religious crap but hope it turns out to be a fascinating book either way.


----------



## Preacher

Trump Prophecies were annoying as hell. Too much religious chatter....taking it back to Library. Back to reading books I own to narrow down what I want to keep. 

Coach: The life of Paul "Bear" Bryant. Loving it so far. Funny and informative.


----------



## Bonzi

Lord of the Flies

I have never read it, I'm TRYING to catch up on all the "classics" I have never read....

On a related note:  I suggest anyone that has not read ROCKING HORSE WINNER by DH Lawrence to do so (it's a short story)


----------



## gtopa1

Poems by Gerard Manly Hopkins. I'm in one of those moods again.

Greg


----------



## Bonzi

Montrovant said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is no one reading anything!? I am reading Hacks by Donna Brazile and its SHOCKING to say the least. The corruption,egoism,misogyny,ignorance in the Clinton campaign was shocking to say the least. A lot of stuff bordered on illegal and certainly was immoral and unethical. Brazile saw it all coming and no one listened to her. I am also reading Dark Soul of the South its about Joseph Paul Franklin a serial killer who targeted mixed couples and jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going through Stephen King's Dark Tower series again.  I just finished book 5.
Click to expand...


Did you see the movie? I did not as I heard it was horrible.  I hope one day they will try again....


----------



## Preacher

Finished Coach: The life of Bear Bryant,now reading Let Trump be Trump by Corey Lewandowski!


----------



## Montrovant

Bonzi said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is no one reading anything!? I am reading Hacks by Donna Brazile and its SHOCKING to say the least. The corruption,egoism,misogyny,ignorance in the Clinton campaign was shocking to say the least. A lot of stuff bordered on illegal and certainly was immoral and unethical. Brazile saw it all coming and no one listened to her. I am also reading Dark Soul of the South its about Joseph Paul Franklin a serial killer who targeted mixed couples and jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going through Stephen King's Dark Tower series again.  I just finished book 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see the movie? I did not as I heard it was horrible.  I hope one day they will try again....
Click to expand...


I did, and it was.  It's hard to say for sure because I've read the books, but I think it was bad even for people who had never read the Dark Tower.


----------



## williepete

Rereading _1491 New Revelations_ _of the Americas Before_ _Columbus_ by Charles C. Mann. Read it years ago when it first came out. Reading it again to prep for reading his sequel, _1493 Uncovering the New World Columbus Created_.


----------



## Preacher

Reading The Partner by John Grisham. Gripping and interesting so far! Love a lot of Grisham's books.


----------



## my2¢

Just getting into reading fiction.

Recently finished a couple of my wife's paperbacks,

The Bootlegger by Clive Cussler 
The Street Lawyer by John Grisham 
None of the others she had on hand appealed to me so hit the library today and picked up: 

The Rooster Bar by John Grisham
Do have on reserve (with many ahead of me):

 Secret empires: how the American political class hides corruption and enriches family and friends by Peter Schweizer
#1 New York Times Bestseller!
Peter Schweizer has been fighting corruption--and winning--for years. In Throw Them All Out, he exposed insider trading by members of Congress, leading to the passage of the STOCK Act. In Extortion, he uncovered how politicians use mafia-like tactics to enrich themselves. And in Clinton Cash, he revealed the Clintons' massive money machine and sparked an FBI investigation.

Now he explains how a new corruption has taken hold, involving larger sums of money than ever before. Stuffing tens of thousands of dollars into a freezer has morphed into multibillion-dollar equity deals done in the dark corners of the world.

An American bank opening in China would be prohibited by US law from hiring a slew of family members of top Chinese politicians. However, a Chinese bank opening in America can hire anyone it wants. It can even invite the friends and families of American politicians to invest in can't-lose deals.

President Donald Trump's children have made front pages across the world for their dicey transactions. However, the media has barely looked into questionable deals made by those close to Barack Obama, Joe Biden, John Kerry, Mitch McConnell, and lesser-known politicians who have been in the game longer.

In many parts of the world, the children of powerful political figures go into business and profit handsomely, not necessarily because they are good at it, but because people want to curry favor with their influential parents. This is a relatively new phenomenon in the United States. But for relatives of some prominent political families, we may already be talking about hundreds of millions of dollars.

Deeply researched and packed with shocking revelations, Secret Empires identifies public servants who cannot be trusted and provides a path toward a more accountable government.​


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

my2¢ said:


> Just getting into reading fiction.
> 
> Recently finished a couple of my wife's paperbacks,
> 
> The Bootlegger by Clive Cussler
> The Street Lawyer by John Grisham
> None of the others she had on hand appealed to me so hit the library today and picked up:
> 
> The Rooster Bar by John Grisham
> Do have on reserve (with many ahead of me):
> 
> Secret empires: how the American political class hides corruption and enriches family and friends by Peter Schweizer
> #1 New York Times Bestseller!
> Peter Schweizer has been fighting corruption--and winning--for years. In Throw Them All Out, he exposed insider trading by members of Congress, leading to the passage of the STOCK Act. In Extortion, he uncovered how politicians use mafia-like tactics to enrich themselves. And in Clinton Cash, he revealed the Clintons' massive money machine and sparked an FBI investigation.
> 
> Now he explains how a new corruption has taken hold, involving larger sums of money than ever before. Stuffing tens of thousands of dollars into a freezer has morphed into multibillion-dollar equity deals done in the dark corners of the world.
> 
> An American bank opening in China would be prohibited by US law from hiring a slew of family members of top Chinese politicians. However, a Chinese bank opening in America can hire anyone it wants. It can even invite the friends and families of American politicians to invest in can't-lose deals.
> 
> President Donald Trump's children have made front pages across the world for their dicey transactions. However, the media has barely looked into questionable deals made by those close to Barack Obama, Joe Biden, John Kerry, Mitch McConnell, and lesser-known politicians who have been in the game longer.
> 
> In many parts of the world, the children of powerful political figures go into business and profit handsomely, not necessarily because they are good at it, but because people want to curry favor with their influential parents. This is a relatively new phenomenon in the United States. But for relatives of some prominent political families, we may already be talking about hundreds of millions of dollars.
> 
> Deeply researched and packed with shocking revelations, Secret Empires identifies public servants who cannot be trusted and provides a path toward a more accountable government.​



  I've been an avid reader since the third grade yet I was never considered a nerd.
  Of course my willingness to fight at the drop of a hat probably had something to do with it.
   I was labeled the smart dude ya didnt want to fuck with.


----------



## hjmick

_The Alienist_ by Caleb Carr


----------



## Montrovant

I'm restarting the Iron Druid Chronicles by Kevin Hearne, as the last book just came out.  It's a fun, and surprisingly funny, series.


----------



## Preacher

my2¢ said:


> Just getting into reading fiction.
> 
> Recently finished a couple of my wife's paperbacks,
> 
> The Bootlegger by Clive Cussler
> The Street Lawyer by John Grisham
> None of the others she had on hand appealed to me so hit the library today and picked up:
> 
> The Rooster Bar by John Grisham
> Do have on reserve (with many ahead of me):
> 
> Secret empires: how the American political class hides corruption and enriches family and friends by Peter Schweizer
> #1 New York Times Bestseller!
> Peter Schweizer has been fighting corruption--and winning--for years. In Throw Them All Out, he exposed insider trading by members of Congress, leading to the passage of the STOCK Act. In Extortion, he uncovered how politicians use mafia-like tactics to enrich themselves. And in Clinton Cash, he revealed the Clintons' massive money machine and sparked an FBI investigation.
> 
> Now he explains how a new corruption has taken hold, involving larger sums of money than ever before. Stuffing tens of thousands of dollars into a freezer has morphed into multibillion-dollar equity deals done in the dark corners of the world.
> 
> An American bank opening in China would be prohibited by US law from hiring a slew of family members of top Chinese politicians. However, a Chinese bank opening in America can hire anyone it wants. It can even invite the friends and families of American politicians to invest in can't-lose deals.
> 
> President Donald Trump's children have made front pages across the world for their dicey transactions. However, the media has barely looked into questionable deals made by those close to Barack Obama, Joe Biden, John Kerry, Mitch McConnell, and lesser-known politicians who have been in the game longer.
> 
> In many parts of the world, the children of powerful political figures go into business and profit handsomely, not necessarily because they are good at it, but because people want to curry favor with their influential parents. This is a relatively new phenomenon in the United States. But for relatives of some prominent political families, we may already be talking about hundreds of millions of dollars.
> 
> Deeply researched and packed with shocking revelations, Secret Empires identifies public servants who cannot be trusted and provides a path toward a more accountable government.​


I've read The Chamber,The Brethren,The Firm,Ford County,The Broker and now this one by Grisham and I have several more on my to read list. That last one is on my to read list as well. I have over 500 books on my lists that the library has...waiting to finish these last 8 books I own to start checking stuff out from library.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Bonzi said:


> Lord of the Flies
> 
> I have never read it; I'm TRYING to catch up on all the "classics" I have never read....


*Decade After Decadent Decade, Generation After Degenerate Generation*

The LotF is a pseudo-mature attack on democracy as inevitably resulting in savagery.  It was the handbook of the worthless Hippie scum, an excuse for them to feel morally superior to the masses and drop out.


----------



## Preacher

Almost finished with The Great Comeback: How Richard Nixon rose from defeat to create the new majority

Interesting book. I see quite a few parallels between Nixon and Trump and Nixon is not as hard nosed as I had assumed.


----------



## Preacher

Just started Media Madness by Howard Kurtz last night. Great book so far. Oh and I suggest it to EVERYONE but most especially the leftists here.


----------



## hjmick

Just finished _The Demon in the Freezer _by Richard Preston and _Golden Prey _by John Sandford.

Prior to those it was _One Year After _& _The Final Day _by William R. Forstchen, both follow ups to his SHTF novel _One Second After_.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I read _Golden Prey_ earlier this year: recommend it.


----------



## hjmick

JakeStarkey said:


> I read _Golden Prey_ earlier this year: recommend it.




I like Sandford, he tells you who's who early, and the story is about catching them rather than figuring out who they are.

As much as I enjoy the Lucas Davenport books, I prefer the Virgil Flowers character.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I think Flowers makes a better character.  I just read the first Flowers novel, and still found it moving, captivating.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

hjmick said:


> What are you reading?



  I'm reading a very old thread, on this message forum, titled “What are you reading?”


----------



## asaratis

I am reading _The Bible_, the all time best seller in America for decades.  I recommend it to all that wish to improve themselves and the world around them.


----------



## Preacher

Bob Blaylock said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you reading?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading a very old thread, on this message forum, titled “What are you reading?”
Click to expand...

No matter what forum I am on I ALWAYS look for this kind of thread first and I go through it. I am a book addict. I have almost 5,000 books to read on my goodreads.


----------



## asaratis

Odium said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you reading?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading a very old thread, on this message forum, titled “What are you reading?”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter what forum I am on I ALWAYS look for this kind of thread first and I go through it. I am a book addict. I have almost 5,000 books to read on my goodreads.
Click to expand...

At the rate of 1 book per day, 7 days per week, you'll complete that list in about 14 years.  Good luck!


----------



## Preacher

Reading Hillbilly Elegy pretty good so far.


----------



## Preacher

Finished Hillbilly Elegy. It was an OK book...gave it 3 stars. Started The Right Nation: Conservative Power in America last night...getting through the early Bush's first....


----------



## SFC Ollie

Lone Survivor....Marcus Lutrell


----------



## asaratis

SFC Ollie said:


> Lone Survivor....Marcus Lutrell


A great American hero!  Did you see the Mustang his brother had built for him on Overhaulin'...?


----------



## Circe

Odium said:


> Working my way through Jewish Supremacism by David Duke its FILLED with information and I read a few pages here and a few there. On the 5th book in the Going Home Series by Angery American. I devour one about every 3 or 4 days.



Try the TEOTWAWKI prepper books by Franklin Horton: I'm a fan. I love these prepper books, too.


----------



## Circe

I'm reading that new novel by Bill Clinton, The President Is Missing. It's surprisingly good beach reading! The prez is the protagonist and he's a combo of Bill Clinton and John McCain, with a little of Trump's disinhibition. The really surprising thing is that the vice prez, who looks like the villain in the early part of the book, as far as I've got, is definitely modeled on Hillary. Both personality and history, lightly changed to pretend it's not a roman a clef.

James Patterson shared the authorship with Clinton, but of course he's really a publishing company, not a writer -- he has a stable of authors and several different fiction classifications in his business, including a children's fiction group and a woman's detective club line. I am not a fan of mooshing together editorial and publishing roles with authorship, but that's what Patterson is doing. They heavily credit David Ellis in the foreword, so I am guessing he did some of the writing; he's a good writer. I'm guessing Ellis is the heir apparent to Patterson, age 71, in this publishing company.

However, the book DOES sound like Bill Clinton. He could never have written this book if Hillary were in the White House, and he's had time to do it since the election, so he continues to have fun and continues to surprise, good for him.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I'm reading some space opera sci fi at the moment


----------



## Preacher

About halfway done with Fast N' Loud by Richard Rawlings.


----------



## Circe

I re-started The Troop by Nick Cutter (HAS to be a pseudonym), which is an ultra-grisly horror novel. Couldn't get past half last year, but I'm trying to read it with visualization like a horror movie now. Don't try looking up the island supposedly off Prince Edward Island; it's not there. There IS a Falstaff Island in Canada, but it's way up past the Arctic Circle. I love following along with the geography on Google Earth, but in this case the venue is made up.


----------



## Preacher

Almost done with Liberty's last stand by Stephen Coonts. I love this book! Have stayed up until 2 and 3 am this week reading it I couldn't put it down! It's a fiction novel but it includes EVERYTHING we thought Obama was going to try and do...suspend constitution,lock up political opponents etc...great book!


----------



## Preacher

Just started Hillary's America by D'Souza this morning...I am hooked already. He has a very quick wit and grabs you with the facts to keep you interested. I am glad she lost but its NEVER too late to see just how bad America would have been screwed had she won. Its funny reading comments you can verify from allies of the Clinton's....I mean BASHING them completely over their shady dealings.


----------



## Preacher

Interview with Hitler: An Educational Parody by M.S. King


----------



## Marianne

*Wings of Silver*
Book by Jo Petty



The best- selling companion to Apples of Gold. Over THREE MILLION copies sold. Redesigned for today's reader. Jo Petty's words of inspiration have been read, shared and treasured by millions of readers for more than fifty years. Discover gem after gem of pithy sayings, verses, poems and prayers, each highlighting the virtue of a life well-lived. Here are her thoughts on love, joy, peace, gentleness, goodness, faith and more. These thought provoking glimpses of truth will transform your attitudes and relationships. Every page inspires contemplation, revelation, and a renewed desire to cultivate your own call to character. A word fitly spoken is like apples of gold in pictures of silver. Proverbs 25:11


----------



## Marianne

*The Raven*
Book by Peter Landesman




On a foggy summer day in 1941, 36 people set out in a boat for a pleasure cruise off the coast of Maine. They are never seen alive again, and their vessel, "The Raven", is never found. Landesman uses this true story as a basis for his eerie, intriguing first novel, telling the tale of a community torn apart by mistrust and tragedy.


----------



## Preacher

Started and Finished: The Bad War by M.S. King its a must read! Just started The Racial Loyalist Manifesto tonight. Good book so far.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Just finished reading the James S.A. Corey Cibola Burn book. One of the best in the series so far. 

Just started a John Grisham book about a former high school football star. Doesn't seem to be a legal book.


----------



## Preacher

I got bored waiting on good books to come from library so picked up Fire and Fury today simply because it was sitting there..so far its BORING as hell and just plain unbelievable...the guy LIES A LOT and I am barely through chapter 1! Oh and the damn misspelled words is annoying as hell.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Odium said:


> I got bored waiting on good books to come from library so picked up Fire and Fury today simply because it was sitting there..so far its BORING as hell and just plain unbelievable...the guy LIES A LOT and I am barely through chapter 1! Oh and the damn misspelled words is annoying as hell.



Isn't it ironic. The guy lies a lot about a liar. 

Seems to be rather apt then.


----------



## Preacher

frigidweirdo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got bored waiting on good books to come from library so picked up Fire and Fury today simply because it was sitting there..so far its BORING as hell and just plain unbelievable...the guy LIES A LOT and I am barely through chapter 1! Oh and the damn misspelled words is annoying as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it ironic. The guy lies a lot about a liar.
> 
> Seems to be rather apt then.
Click to expand...

Trump doesn't lie. You just don't like what he says..Obama did same thing. YOU CAN KEEP YOUR PLAN! YOU CAN KEEP YOUR DOCTOR! blah blah blah....hyperbole,politics or lies....its one of the 3 for BOTH parties not just Trump.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Odium said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got bored waiting on good books to come from library so picked up Fire and Fury today simply because it was sitting there..so far its BORING as hell and just plain unbelievable...the guy LIES A LOT and I am barely through chapter 1! Oh and the damn misspelled words is annoying as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it ironic. The guy lies a lot about a liar.
> 
> Seems to be rather apt then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump doesn't lie. You just don't like what he says..Obama did same thing. YOU CAN KEEP YOUR PLAN! YOU CAN KEEP YOUR DOCTOR! blah blah blah....hyperbole,politics or lies....its one of the 3 for BOTH parties not just Trump.
Click to expand...


Huh?
I can prove he lies. 

Opinion | President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List

Here's the definitive list up to November last year. 

Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) | Twitter

But let's do things that are a little closer to today.

"....China, which is for the first time doing poorly against us, is spending a fortune on ads and P.R. trying to convince and scare our politicians to fight me on Tariffs- because they are really hurting their economy. Likewise other countries. We are Winning, but must be strong!"

4th August. 

China is doing poorly against the US? Really? 

Spending a fortune on ads and PR? What ads and PR would that be? 

The US is winning? Really? 

No, this is lies.

"....Tariffs will make our country much richer than it is today. Only fools would disagree. We are using them to negotiate fair trade deals and, if countries are still unwilling to negotiate, they will pay us vast sums of money in the form of Tariffs. We win either way......"

4th August.

Every economist you'll ever find that isn't biased will tell you that tariffs never make a country richer. 

More lies.

"Tariffs are working far better than anyone ever anticipated. China market has dropped 27% in last 4months, and they are talking to us. Our market is stronger than ever, and will go up dramatically when these horrible Trade Deals are successfully renegotiated. America First......."

"China market has dropped 27% in last 4months,"

Whether this is true or not, the fact remains that tariffs against China have only been in place since July. So, he's actually misleading people into believing that if there is actually a drop in "China market", whatever the hell that means, that it's to do with his tariffs. 

So, more lies. 

And this is only part of yesterday.


----------



## Preacher

frigidweirdo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got bored waiting on good books to come from library so picked up Fire and Fury today simply because it was sitting there..so far its BORING as hell and just plain unbelievable...the guy LIES A LOT and I am barely through chapter 1! Oh and the damn misspelled words is annoying as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it ironic. The guy lies a lot about a liar.
> 
> Seems to be rather apt then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump doesn't lie. You just don't like what he says..Obama did same thing. YOU CAN KEEP YOUR PLAN! YOU CAN KEEP YOUR DOCTOR! blah blah blah....hyperbole,politics or lies....its one of the 3 for BOTH parties not just Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> I can prove he lies.
> 
> Opinion | President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> Here's the definitive list up to November last year.
> 
> Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) | Twitter
> 
> But let's do things that are a little closer to today.
> 
> "....China, which is for the first time doing poorly against us, is spending a fortune on ads and P.R. trying to convince and scare our politicians to fight me on Tariffs- because they are really hurting their economy. Likewise other countries. We are Winning, but must be strong!"
> 
> 4th August.
> 
> China is doing poorly against the US? Really?
> 
> Spending a fortune on ads and PR? What ads and PR would that be?
> 
> The US is winning? Really?
> 
> No, this is lies.
> 
> "....Tariffs will make our country much richer than it is today. Only fools would disagree. We are using them to negotiate fair trade deals and, if countries are still unwilling to negotiate, they will pay us vast sums of money in the form of Tariffs. We win either way......"
> 
> 4th August.
> 
> Every economist you'll ever find that isn't biased will tell you that tariffs never make a country richer.
> 
> More lies.
> 
> "Tariffs are working far better than anyone ever anticipated. China market has dropped 27% in last 4months, and they are talking to us. Our market is stronger than ever, and will go up dramatically when these horrible Trade Deals are successfully renegotiated. America First......."
> 
> "China market has dropped 27% in last 4months,"
> 
> Whether this is true or not, the fact remains that tariffs against China have only been in place since July. So, he's actually misleading people into believing that if there is actually a drop in "China market", whatever the hell that means, that it's to do with his tariffs.
> 
> So, more lies.
> 
> And this is only part of yesterday.
Click to expand...

So his opinions vs others opinions..doesn't mean he lies.Oh and yes I watch the news and according to many people China's economy is starting to hurt because of the tariffs.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Odium said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got bored waiting on good books to come from library so picked up Fire and Fury today simply because it was sitting there..so far its BORING as hell and just plain unbelievable...the guy LIES A LOT and I am barely through chapter 1! Oh and the damn misspelled words is annoying as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it ironic. The guy lies a lot about a liar.
> 
> Seems to be rather apt then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump doesn't lie. You just don't like what he says..Obama did same thing. YOU CAN KEEP YOUR PLAN! YOU CAN KEEP YOUR DOCTOR! blah blah blah....hyperbole,politics or lies....its one of the 3 for BOTH parties not just Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> I can prove he lies.
> 
> Opinion | President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> Here's the definitive list up to November last year.
> 
> Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) | Twitter
> 
> But let's do things that are a little closer to today.
> 
> "....China, which is for the first time doing poorly against us, is spending a fortune on ads and P.R. trying to convince and scare our politicians to fight me on Tariffs- because they are really hurting their economy. Likewise other countries. We are Winning, but must be strong!"
> 
> 4th August.
> 
> China is doing poorly against the US? Really?
> 
> Spending a fortune on ads and PR? What ads and PR would that be?
> 
> The US is winning? Really?
> 
> No, this is lies.
> 
> "....Tariffs will make our country much richer than it is today. Only fools would disagree. We are using them to negotiate fair trade deals and, if countries are still unwilling to negotiate, they will pay us vast sums of money in the form of Tariffs. We win either way......"
> 
> 4th August.
> 
> Every economist you'll ever find that isn't biased will tell you that tariffs never make a country richer.
> 
> More lies.
> 
> "Tariffs are working far better than anyone ever anticipated. China market has dropped 27% in last 4months, and they are talking to us. Our market is stronger than ever, and will go up dramatically when these horrible Trade Deals are successfully renegotiated. America First......."
> 
> "China market has dropped 27% in last 4months,"
> 
> Whether this is true or not, the fact remains that tariffs against China have only been in place since July. So, he's actually misleading people into believing that if there is actually a drop in "China market", whatever the hell that means, that it's to do with his tariffs.
> 
> So, more lies.
> 
> And this is only part of yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So his opinions vs others opinions..doesn't mean he lies.Oh and yes I watch the news and according to many people China's economy is starting to hurt because of the tariffs.
Click to expand...


There's a difference between an opinion and a lie.

An opinion would be "today is hot". A lie would be "Today is ten degrees hotter than last year". 

Okay, according to some people China's economy is starting to hurt. What are these people basing this off of?

Where are your facts, where are Trump's facts to base this off?

China GDP Growth Rate | 2010-2018 | Data | Chart | Calendar | Forecast

Let's try this.

Since July 2015 China's HIGHEST GDP rise was 1.9%. In the last quarter it was 1.8%. The previous quarter before that is was 1.4%.

Also, the tariffs have only been in place a few weeks. You won't be seeing an impact just yet. 

China - Economic Indicators

Unemployment rate is lower than the previous quarter, inflation rate at a slightly higher level, but probably more due to the country advancing than anything else. 

Government debt to GDP is rising, and that's the scary thing with China, has nothing to do with tariffs.

You basically don't have anything to go on other than "some Trump supporting political analysts who live in the US say something".


----------



## Preacher

The Trump White House by Ronald Kessler. Learning a lot about Melania I never knew...very informative but fair...hits Trump when he should be and praises him when he should as well.


----------



## MarcATL

hjmick said:


> Currently, _The Lost City of Z: A Tale of Deadly Obsession in the Amazon_ by David Grann
> 
> [ame=[URL]http://www.amazon.com/Lost-City-Deadly-Obsession-Amazon/dp/0385513534]The&tag=ff0d01-20[/URL] Lost City of Z[/ame]
> 
> 
> From Publishers Weekly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1925, renowned British explorer Col. Percy Harrison Fawcett embarked on a much publicized search to find the city of Z, site of an ancient Amazonian civilization that may or may not have existed. Fawcett, along with his grown son Jack, never returned, but that didn't stop countless others, including actors, college professors and well-funded explorers from venturing into the jungle to find Fawcett or the city. Among the wannabe explorers is Grann, a staff writer for the New Yorker, who has bad eyes and a worse sense of direction. He became interested in Fawcett while researching another story, eventually venturing into the Amazon to satisfy his all-consuming curiosity about the explorer and his fatal mission. Largely about Fawcett, the book examines the stranglehold of passion as Grann's vigorous research mirrors Fawcett's obsession with uncovering the mysteries of the jungle. By interweaving the great story of Fawcett with his own investigative escapades in South America and Britain, Grann provides an in-depth, captivating character study that has the relentless energy of a classic adventure tale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Grisham's review for Amazon.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In April of 1925, a legendary British explorer named Percy Fawcett launched his final expedition into the depths of the Amazon in Brazil. His destination was the lost city of El Dorado, the &#8220;City of Gold,&#8221; an ancient kingdom of great sophistication, architecture, and culture that, for some reason, had vanished. The idea of El Dorado had captivated anthropologists, adventurers, and scientists for 400 years, though there was no evidence it ever existed. Hundreds of expeditions had gone looking for it. Thousands of men had perished in the jungles searching for it. Fawcett himself had barely survived several previous expeditions and was more determined than ever to find the lost city with its streets and temples of gold.
> 
> The world was watching. Fawcett, the last of the great Victorian adventurers, was financed by the Royal Geographical Society in London, the world&#8217;s foremost repository of research gathered by explorers. Fawcett, then age 57, had proclaimed for decades his belief in the City of Z, as he had nicknamed it. His writings, speeches, and exploits had captured the imagination of millions, and reports of his last expedition were front page news.
> 
> His expeditionary force consisted of three men--himself, his 21-year-old son Jack, and one of Jack&#8217;s friends. Fawcett believed that only a small group had any chance of surviving the horrors of the Amazon. He had seen large forces decimated by malaria, insects, snakes, poison darts, starvation, and insanity. He knew better. He and his two companions would travel light, carry their own supplies, eat off the land, pose no threat to the natives, and endure months of hardship in their search for the Lost City of Z.
> 
> They were never seen again. Fawcett&#8217;s daily dispatches trickled to a stop. Months passed with no word. Because he had survived several similar forays into the Amazon, his family and friends considered him to be near super-human. As before, they expected Fawcett to stumble out of the jungle, bearded and emaciated and announcing some fantastic discovery. It did not happen.
> 
> Over the years, the search for Fawcett became more alluring than the search for El Dorado itself. Rescue efforts, from the serious to the farcical, materialized in the years that followed, and hundreds of others lost their lives in the search. Rewards were posted. Psychics were brought in by the family. Articles and books were written. For decades the legend of Percy Fawcett refused to die.
> 
> The great mystery of what happened to Fawcett has never been solved, perhaps until now. In 2004, author David Grann discovered the story while researching another one. Soon, like hundreds before him, he became obsessed with the legend of the colorful adventurer and his baffling disappearance. Grann, a lifelong New Yorker with an admitted aversion to camping and mountain climbing, a lousy sense of direction, and an affinity for take-out food and air conditioning, soon found himself in the jungles of the Amazon. What he found there, some 80 years after Fawcett&#8217;s disappearance, is a startling conclusion to this absorbing narrative.
> 
> _The Lost City of Z_ is a riveting, exciting and thoroughly compelling tale of adventure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm about halfway through it and I must say it is quite interesting and very well written.
Click to expand...

I'm about to purchase Michele Alexander's book, "The New Jim Crow:..."


----------



## lucky17

Hello! Now I read Toxic Parents. Sometimes me and my mother don't understand each other. There are many good advices about relationship.


----------



## Preacher

lucky17 said:


> Hello! Now I read Toxic Parents. Sometimes me and my mother don't understand each other. There are many good advices about relationship.


Welcome to the forum. I am reading Enemy of the State by Vince Flynn. I have read EVERY one of his books I love them.


----------



## sartre play

John Stanford books, think have read all of them, Boys in the Boat one of all time best reads.


----------



## g5000

I am reading _Wolf Hall_ for the second time.  I am in awe of Hilary Mantel's writing skills.


----------



## sartre play

Wish more people would find this site, interesting to get reviews, & titles of books. just finished a well written just for fun book, How it happened by Michael koryta.


----------



## Preacher

sartre play said:


> Wish more people would find this site, interesting to get reviews, & titles of books. just finished a well written just for fun book, How it happened by Michael koryta.


Yep. One of the first things I do when I visit a new forum or website in general is find the what ya reading thread lol.

I am reading Lucifer's Flood. Its about a woman who deciphers a scroll its written by an angel that was thrown out of heaven with lucifer after he tried to take over heaven. Pretty interesting so far.


----------



## Mindful

g5000 said:


> I am reading _Wolf Hall_ for the second time.  I am in awe of Hilary Mantel's writing skills.



The TV adaptation was pretty good.


----------



## Mindful

I've just finished the latest Jack Reacher, 'Past Tense'.

Apart from being a page turner, Lee Child evokes a strong sense of time and place.

All his stories  are morality plays of their time.


----------



## Preacher

Just finished Trump's Enemies,not sure what's next got over 20 books sitting here to try and read.


----------



## hjmick

_Munich_ by Robert Harris


----------



## Wry Catcher

Odium said:


> Just finished Trump's Enemies,not sure what's next got over 20 books sitting here to try and read.



I'm surprised there are only 20 books written by Trump's enemies - the dude can't even keep a dog, if he had one, there would be 21.


----------



## Preacher

Wry Catcher said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished Trump's Enemies,not sure what's next got over 20 books sitting here to try and read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised there are only 20 books written by Trump's enemies - the dude can't even keep a dog, if he had one, there would be 21.
Click to expand...

The book Trump's Enemies (also American's enemies) is by Corey Lewandowski,the other 20 or so books are ones I got from library. I use 2 different library systems and have lists of the books saved so I go to different branches and check them out or I place them on hold to be sent to me. Right now I am reading American Kingpin. Oh and President Trump doesn't care for animals because they are dirty smelly things,I don't care for them for the same reasons. We have a guard dog but he isn't my pet he is a tool. The chickens we have are tools as well. They produce food and more chickens for me to sell.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Odium said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished Trump's Enemies,not sure what's next got over 20 books sitting here to try and read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised there are only 20 books written by Trump's enemies - the dude can't even keep a dog, if he had one, there would be 21.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The book Trump's Enemies (also American's enemies) is by Corey Lewandowski,the other 20 or so books are ones I got from library. I use 2 different library systems and have lists of the books saved so I go to different branches and check them out or I place them on hold to be sent to me. Right now I am reading American Kingpin. Oh and President Trump doesn't care for animals because they are dirty smelly things,I don't care for them for the same reasons. We have a guard dog but he isn't my pet he is a tool. The chickens we have are tools as well. They produce food and more chickens for me to sell.
Click to expand...


Ummm...you seem to have missed my point.  My comment was sarcasm with a twist of wry humor.


----------



## Michelle420

Medical Medium


----------



## midcan5

Check these on human nature.

Reading that opens the mind - Books

Reading that opens the mind - Books


----------



## Esmeralda

The Robe


----------



## Unkotare

Things Fall Apart, for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Preacher

Listening to Siege by James Mason.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Why People Believe Weird Things 
by Micheal Shermer

For the Second Time; in my efforts to understand why so many members of the USMB believe in Conspiracies.


----------



## Disir

Dark Mirror: The Medieval Origins of Anti-Jewish Iconography by Sara Lipton


----------



## williepete

_Napoleon_ by Frank McLynn







Napoleon: A Biography by Frank McLynn


----------



## gtopa1

I'm trying to read Ulysses again; just can't get into it. What do people see in it?

Tales of the Borders and of Scotland....Wilson's 

Greg


----------



## Disir

gtopa1 said:


> I'm trying to read Ulysses again; just can't get into it. What do people see in it?
> 
> Tales of the Borders and of Scotland....Wilson's
> 
> Greg



I'm not a fan of James Joyce.  At all.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Preacher

Wry Catcher said:


> Why People Believe Weird Things
> by Micheal Shermer
> 
> For the Second Time; in my efforts to understand why so many members of the USMB believe in Conspiracies.


You don't believe in ANY conspiracy theories? What have you learned from the book? For me its simple. When things just don't line up with the official narrative from the government who let's be honest here has a habit of lying to the American people well I start digging for my own information!


----------



## Preacher

The Great Betrayal by Patrick Buchanan. I own most if not ALL of Buchanan's books and so far really enjoying this one.


----------



## Preacher

Reading The Infidel Soldiers by Jams Roses. Its a good book, mostly because its already coming true in England and France.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Batavias Graveyard by Mike Dash

A dutch ship sinks off the Australian coast in the C18th and the  survivors scramble ashore on to a small island that can barely support them. 
A religious fanatic assumes control and there follows a programme of rape and murder as his gang dominates the other survivors.

Chilling and terrifying in equal measure.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Batavias-Graveyard-Heretic-Historys-Bloodiest/dp/0609807161&tag=


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Rangers F.C. We Don't Do Walking Away.


----------



## Kaleb108

Great read if you are into Mythology


----------



## okfine

Someone left this next to the bin. Any good?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Dragon Lance,  Heroes, "Weasel's Luck"


----------



## Montrovant

SFC Ollie said:


> Dragon Lance,  Heroes, "Weasel's Luck"



It's been quite a while since I read any DragonLance.  The Chronicles were some of the very first novels I read as a kid.


----------



## Michelle420

I'm reading between the lines and remembering hyphens.


----------



## hjmick

_The Templars: The Rise and Spectacular Fall of GOD's Holy Warriors_


----------



## OldLady

hjmick said:


> Currently, _The Lost City of Z: A Tale of Deadly Obsession in the Amazon_ by David Grann
> 
> [ame=[URL]http://www.amazon.com/Lost-City-Deadly-Obsession-Amazon/dp/0385513534]The&tag=ff0d01-20[/URL] Lost City of Z[/ame]
> 
> 
> From Publishers Weekly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1925, renowned British explorer Col. Percy Harrison Fawcett embarked on a much publicized search to find the city of Z, site of an ancient Amazonian civilization that may or may not have existed. Fawcett, along with his grown son Jack, never returned, but that didn't stop countless others, including actors, college professors and well-funded explorers from venturing into the jungle to find Fawcett or the city. Among the wannabe explorers is Grann, a staff writer for the New Yorker, who has bad eyes and a worse sense of direction. He became interested in Fawcett while researching another story, eventually venturing into the Amazon to satisfy his all-consuming curiosity about the explorer and his fatal mission. Largely about Fawcett, the book examines the stranglehold of passion as Grann's vigorous research mirrors Fawcett's obsession with uncovering the mysteries of the jungle. By interweaving the great story of Fawcett with his own investigative escapades in South America and Britain, Grann provides an in-depth, captivating character study that has the relentless energy of a classic adventure tale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Grisham's review for Amazon.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In April of 1925, a legendary British explorer named Percy Fawcett launched his final expedition into the depths of the Amazon in Brazil. His destination was the lost city of El Dorado, the &#8220;City of Gold,&#8221; an ancient kingdom of great sophistication, architecture, and culture that, for some reason, had vanished. The idea of El Dorado had captivated anthropologists, adventurers, and scientists for 400 years, though there was no evidence it ever existed. Hundreds of expeditions had gone looking for it. Thousands of men had perished in the jungles searching for it. Fawcett himself had barely survived several previous expeditions and was more determined than ever to find the lost city with its streets and temples of gold.
> 
> The world was watching. Fawcett, the last of the great Victorian adventurers, was financed by the Royal Geographical Society in London, the world&#8217;s foremost repository of research gathered by explorers. Fawcett, then age 57, had proclaimed for decades his belief in the City of Z, as he had nicknamed it. His writings, speeches, and exploits had captured the imagination of millions, and reports of his last expedition were front page news.
> 
> His expeditionary force consisted of three men--himself, his 21-year-old son Jack, and one of Jack&#8217;s friends. Fawcett believed that only a small group had any chance of surviving the horrors of the Amazon. He had seen large forces decimated by malaria, insects, snakes, poison darts, starvation, and insanity. He knew better. He and his two companions would travel light, carry their own supplies, eat off the land, pose no threat to the natives, and endure months of hardship in their search for the Lost City of Z.
> 
> They were never seen again. Fawcett&#8217;s daily dispatches trickled to a stop. Months passed with no word. Because he had survived several similar forays into the Amazon, his family and friends considered him to be near super-human. As before, they expected Fawcett to stumble out of the jungle, bearded and emaciated and announcing some fantastic discovery. It did not happen.
> 
> Over the years, the search for Fawcett became more alluring than the search for El Dorado itself. Rescue efforts, from the serious to the farcical, materialized in the years that followed, and hundreds of others lost their lives in the search. Rewards were posted. Psychics were brought in by the family. Articles and books were written. For decades the legend of Percy Fawcett refused to die.
> 
> The great mystery of what happened to Fawcett has never been solved, perhaps until now. In 2004, author David Grann discovered the story while researching another one. Soon, like hundreds before him, he became obsessed with the legend of the colorful adventurer and his baffling disappearance. Grann, a lifelong New Yorker with an admitted aversion to camping and mountain climbing, a lousy sense of direction, and an affinity for take-out food and air conditioning, soon found himself in the jungles of the Amazon. What he found there, some 80 years after Fawcett&#8217;s disappearance, is a startling conclusion to this absorbing narrative.
> 
> _The Lost City of Z_ is a riveting, exciting and thoroughly compelling tale of adventure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm about halfway through it and I must say it is quite interesting and very well written.
Click to expand...

How did you like the ending?


----------



## hjmick

OldLady said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, _The Lost City of Z: A Tale of Deadly Obsession in the Amazon_ by David Grann
> 
> [ame=[URL]http://www.amazon.com/Lost-City-Deadly-Obsession-Amazon/dp/0385513534]The&tag=ff0d01-20[/URL] Lost City of Z[/ame]
> 
> 
> From Publishers Weekly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1925, renowned British explorer Col. Percy Harrison Fawcett embarked on a much publicized search to find the city of Z, site of an ancient Amazonian civilization that may or may not have existed. Fawcett, along with his grown son Jack, never returned, but that didn't stop countless others, including actors, college professors and well-funded explorers from venturing into the jungle to find Fawcett or the city. Among the wannabe explorers is Grann, a staff writer for the New Yorker, who has bad eyes and a worse sense of direction. He became interested in Fawcett while researching another story, eventually venturing into the Amazon to satisfy his all-consuming curiosity about the explorer and his fatal mission. Largely about Fawcett, the book examines the stranglehold of passion as Grann's vigorous research mirrors Fawcett's obsession with uncovering the mysteries of the jungle. By interweaving the great story of Fawcett with his own investigative escapades in South America and Britain, Grann provides an in-depth, captivating character study that has the relentless energy of a classic adventure tale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Grisham's review for Amazon.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In April of 1925, a legendary British explorer named Percy Fawcett launched his final expedition into the depths of the Amazon in Brazil. His destination was the lost city of El Dorado, the &#8220;City of Gold,&#8221; an ancient kingdom of great sophistication, architecture, and culture that, for some reason, had vanished. The idea of El Dorado had captivated anthropologists, adventurers, and scientists for 400 years, though there was no evidence it ever existed. Hundreds of expeditions had gone looking for it. Thousands of men had perished in the jungles searching for it. Fawcett himself had barely survived several previous expeditions and was more determined than ever to find the lost city with its streets and temples of gold.
> 
> The world was watching. Fawcett, the last of the great Victorian adventurers, was financed by the Royal Geographical Society in London, the world&#8217;s foremost repository of research gathered by explorers. Fawcett, then age 57, had proclaimed for decades his belief in the City of Z, as he had nicknamed it. His writings, speeches, and exploits had captured the imagination of millions, and reports of his last expedition were front page news.
> 
> His expeditionary force consisted of three men--himself, his 21-year-old son Jack, and one of Jack&#8217;s friends. Fawcett believed that only a small group had any chance of surviving the horrors of the Amazon. He had seen large forces decimated by malaria, insects, snakes, poison darts, starvation, and insanity. He knew better. He and his two companions would travel light, carry their own supplies, eat off the land, pose no threat to the natives, and endure months of hardship in their search for the Lost City of Z.
> 
> They were never seen again. Fawcett&#8217;s daily dispatches trickled to a stop. Months passed with no word. Because he had survived several similar forays into the Amazon, his family and friends considered him to be near super-human. As before, they expected Fawcett to stumble out of the jungle, bearded and emaciated and announcing some fantastic discovery. It did not happen.
> 
> Over the years, the search for Fawcett became more alluring than the search for El Dorado itself. Rescue efforts, from the serious to the farcical, materialized in the years that followed, and hundreds of others lost their lives in the search. Rewards were posted. Psychics were brought in by the family. Articles and books were written. For decades the legend of Percy Fawcett refused to die.
> 
> The great mystery of what happened to Fawcett has never been solved, perhaps until now. In 2004, author David Grann discovered the story while researching another one. Soon, like hundreds before him, he became obsessed with the legend of the colorful adventurer and his baffling disappearance. Grann, a lifelong New Yorker with an admitted aversion to camping and mountain climbing, a lousy sense of direction, and an affinity for take-out food and air conditioning, soon found himself in the jungles of the Amazon. What he found there, some 80 years after Fawcett&#8217;s disappearance, is a startling conclusion to this absorbing narrative.
> 
> _The Lost City of Z_ is a riveting, exciting and thoroughly compelling tale of adventure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm about halfway through it and I must say it is quite interesting and very well written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you like the ending?
Click to expand...



The book was very good and very interesting. I'd like to know what happened to Fawcett...


----------



## Gdjjr

I just finished "Suspicion" by Joseph Finder- very enjoyable thriller like the others by him I've read.
I enjoy several different writers- right now I'm reading a lot of James Lee Burke.


----------



## the other mike

I highly recommend anything by John Lescroart.
*Books | John Lescroart*

This is one of my favorites....





When Dismas Hardy agrees to clean up the caseload of recently disappeared attorney Charlie Bowen, he thinks it will be easy. But one of the cases is far from small-time - the appeal to overturn the murder conviction of National Guard reservist Evan Scholler, who has been sentenced to life without parole for the murder of an ex-Navy SEAL and private contractor named Ron Nolan. Two rapid-fire events in Iraq conspired to bring the men into fatal conflict: Nolan's relationship with Evan's girlfriend, Tara, a beautiful schoolteacher back home in the states, followed by a deadly incident in which Nolan's apparent mistake results in the death of an innocent Iraqi family as well as seven men in Evan's platoon. As the murky relationship between the U.S. government and its private contractors plays out in the personal drama of these two men, and the consequences for Evan become a desperate matter of life and death, Dismas Hardy begins to uncover a terrible and perilous truth that takes him far beyond the case and into the realm of assassination and treason.


----------



## Gdjjr

Angelo said:


> I highly recommend anything by John Lescroart.
> *Books | John Lescroart*
> 
> This is one of my favorites....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Dismas Hardy agrees to clean up the caseload of recently disappeared attorney Charlie Bowen, he thinks it will be easy. But one of the cases is far from small-time - the appeal to overturn the murder conviction of National Guard reservist Evan Scholler, who has been sentenced to life without parole for the murder of an ex-Navy SEAL and private contractor named Ron Nolan. Two rapid-fire events in Iraq conspired to bring the men into fatal conflict: Nolan's relationship with Evan's girlfriend, Tara, a beautiful schoolteacher back home in the states, followed by a deadly incident in which Nolan's apparent mistake results in the death of an innocent Iraqi family as well as seven men in Evan's platoon. As the murky relationship between the U.S. government and its private contractors plays out in the personal drama of these two men, and the consequences for Evan become a desperate matter of life and death, Dismas Hardy begins to uncover a terrible and perilous truth that takes him far beyond the case and into the realm of assassination and treason.


I've read a coupe of his books. Good story teller.


----------



## Gdjjr

I'm re-reading The Terminal List by Jack Carr- excellent story!

On his last combat deployment, Lieutenant Commander James Reece’s entire team was killed in a catastrophic ambush. But when those dearest to him are murdered on the day of his homecoming, Reece discovers that this was not an act of war by a foreign enemy but a conspiracy that runs to the highest levels of government.

Now, with no family and free from the military’s command structure, Reece applies the lessons that he’s learned in over a decade of constant warfare toward avenging the deaths of his family and teammates. With breathless pacing and relentless suspense, Reece ruthlessly targets his enemies in the upper echelons of power without regard for the laws of combat or the rule of law.


----------



## Gdjjr

Currently about 1/2 way through The Irishman, by Charles Brandt- it's an entertaining and maybe eye opening *documentary* about Jimmy Hoffa's rise to fame as told by The Irishman, Frank Sheeran who became a close friend to Hoffa and a few in "organized crime".


----------



## Preacher

Almost finished with Trigger Warning by William Johnstone. I love most of his books, his western's aren't my kind of thing but most of his other books are very entertaining. This one is definitely right up my ally.


----------



## Mindful

Just finished _Serotonin, _by Michel Houelebecq.

This review pretty much sums up how I felt about the book.

The exhilarating nihilism of Michel Houellebecq


----------



## Mindful

^Of particular interest to me, the effects of EU policies on French farmers.


----------



## Mindful

I've just bought the new Jack Reacher book I like Lee Child's economical writing style.

Taking it with me on my next eastward trip.


----------



## Likkmee

The art of the squeal.
It's a DIY from Gene Simmonz on giving oral to groupies


----------



## Gdjjr

I just finished The Old Man by Thomas Perry- just started Deal Breaker by Harlen Coben


----------



## Gdjjr

I just finished "Sleep no More" by Greg Illes.


----------



## Gdjjr

Just finished "Stay Close" by Harlan Coben. As is usually the case with his stories it offered a great deal of insight into the stereo typical urban dweller in the NJ area- in this case, on the surface, a stereo typical soccer mom whose past catches up with her.
He's an excellent story teller with plots and plot twists that keep the pages turning.


----------



## Gdjjr

I've started "One Good Deed" by David Baldacci. I'm really liking it so far. The style is not typical for for Baldacci as this is more in the vein of the era of the story (post WW2). Typically, his stories are more modern in setting and characters. It's one of those I don't want to stop reading, but, I make myself stop because I don't really want it to end.


----------



## Jitss617

I’m actually writing a book on how I’m gonna retake Boston over


----------



## Gdjjr

Jitss617 said:


> I’m actually writing a book on how I’m gonna retake Boston over


There is a writers forum- this forum is for "reviews"- you might make not of that.


----------



## Gdjjr

Just read this-- online. Texas Monthly usually has some pretty good stories and this is one of them

*“I Would Only Rob Banks for My Family”*
Scott Catt seemed like an ordinary dad—hardworking, responsible, devoted to his son and daughter—but he had a very strange secret. And so did his children.


----------



## Gdjjr

I finished "One Good Deed"- it's one of those I had to make myself stop reading because I didn't want it to end-


----------



## Gdjjr

I just started "The True Story of The Bilderberg Group" by Davis Estulin

Delving into a world once shrouded in complete mystery and impenetrable security, this investigative report provides a fascinating account of the annual meetings of the world’s most powerful people—the Bilderberg Group. Since its inception in 1954 at the Bilderberg Hotel in the small Dutch town of Oosterbeek, the Bilderberg Group has been comprised of European prime ministers, American presidents, and the wealthiest CEOs of the world, all coming together to discuss the economic and political future of humanity. The working press has never been allowed to attend, nor have statements ever been released on the attendees' conclusions or discussions, which have ramifications on the citizens of the world. Using methods that resemble the spy tactics of the Cold War—and in several instances putting his own life on the line—the author did what no one else has managed to achieve: he learned what was being said behind the closed doors of the opulent hotels and has made it available to the public. This second edition includes an entirely new chapter and updated information on topics such as an earlier attempt to break up Canada and the portents of a North American union.

https://www.amazon.com/True-Story-B...f+the+bil,stripbooks,185&sr=1-1&tag=ff0d01-20

A neighbor gave it to me- I fear it's going to not tell me a lot I don't already suspect.


----------



## Preacher

Finished a series called The Days of Noah by Mark Goodwin. Reading Nova Europa by Arthur Kemp right now.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Preacher

What's so funny Angelo


----------



## the other mike

Preacher said:


> What's so funny Angelo


No offense intended...I see the Bible from a realist's perspective, and it just struck me as 
amusing that someone would write a book about Noah's Ark, and even funnier that anyone would 
be interested in reading it. 

That being said, perpetuating myths is fine as long as it's not in an educational setting.


----------



## InstantOn

Me the People about The Constitution. I'm also rereading The German War about the German Homefront during WWII, an excellent history.


----------



## the other mike

Recommended non-fiction....
*Permanent Record *by Edward Snowden
*In The Company of Shadows* by Kevin Shipp
*Choosing the Light* by Cody Snodgres


----------



## Preacher

Angelo said:


> Preacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's so funny Angelo
> 
> 
> 
> No offense intended...I see the Bible from a realist's perspective, and it just struck me as
> amusing that someone would write a book about Noah's Ark, and even funnier that anyone would
> be interested in reading it.
> 
> That being said, perpetuating myths is fine as long as it's not in an educational setting.
Click to expand...

It's not about Noah's Ark lol. Its a prepper series where the NWO takes over and its set from a christian families point of view etc..I didn't care for all the religion in it as I am not a christian but it was a good series overall.


----------



## bluzman61

Currently it's Where Nobody Knows Your Name by John Feinstein.  It's an intriguing look at MLB at the Triple A level of the minor leagues circa 2012.  I recommend this one HIGHLY to any baseball fans, or sports fans in general.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Book sales surge as self-isolating readers buy ‘bucket list’ novels
					

Paperback fiction sales rose by 35% last week, with a notable interest in challenging classics




					www.theguardian.com
				



People turning to the classics now they have time on their hands. Ive just started with " The Good Companions" by Mr Priestley. It has only just come back into print. Two chapters in and its leisurely style takes a bit of reader adjustment.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Oh My, what am I not reading! Read 2-3 a week, not little books either. Read a few Dale Brown lately.

Reading "Black Elk Speaks" again, read many times.


----------



## Gdjjr

Finished "Blood Memory" by Greg Iles- excellent story about child molestation set in the south (as his stories usually are) - it lays bare some probably too true scenarios hidden behind the opulence and arrogance of people who believe they are superior to others and others are just here to fulfill their desires.


----------



## rightwinger

I am reading a biography about Yogi Berra


----------



## Gdjjr

I' m currently reading "Uncommon Valor", by Mary McCollum. Well written and (if true) eye opening. 

A couple of weeks ago I read "The Rag" by Michael Connelly. (he authored The Lincoln Lawyer and the Bosch series books). Not his usual style and was a little too red, white and blue, ciss-boom-bah for my tastes. It's an apocolyptic style story about a "militia" that saved the US after it was taken over by "communist" and jihadist after an EMP attack. A better story in that vein was "One Second After".


----------



## Montrovant

I'm reading Skybowl, the third book in the Dragon Star series by Melanie Rawn.  This is a sequel trilogy to her trilogy Dragon Prince.  They are decent fantasy books.


----------



## Preacher

American Carnage, on the front lines of the republican civil war and the rise of President Trump by Tim Alberta. Fascinating so far starts with McCain and his loss to Obama and shows just how badly people hated McCain even in the GOP etc. I am now into early 2010 when the Tea Party sweeps the midterms.


----------



## gtopa1

The Wind That Shakes the Barley...James Barke...about Robbie Burns. Just starting the first of a five volume set. One needs to read it while hearing it as a Scotsman would sound; not unlike in an Old Movie like Greyfriars Bobby.......


...at least that's how I'm "hearing" it.

Greg


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Relic by Lincoln Child and Douglas Preston.  Absolutely gripping.  I am now an Agent Prendergast fan.


----------



## Mindful

His Dark Materials.  Phillip Pullman.

Such rich narrative.


----------



## hjmick

_The Angel of Darkness _- Caleb Carr


----------



## Gdjjr

This could be turned into a book or movie


*The Pretender*
People in Blooming Prairie, Minnesota, thought Lois Riess was a nice wife and grandmother. If she had a vice, it was playing the slots. Then she committed murder.


----------



## Gdjjr

I just finished "Warning Light" 

A massive earthquake strikes southern Iran, potentially exposing the rogue nation’s most secret military facility. When a foreign airliner is forced to make an emergency landing at a nearby airport, the Iranians quickly become suspicious. An American businessman is separated from the other passengers and secretly arrested on charges of espionage. Alone and against overwhelming odds, he soon finds himself battling for his life as he attempts to fight his way to freedom and return home. 

https://www.amazon.com/Warning-Light-David-Ricciardi/dp/1500129135&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Picaro

Reading the battle of Kursk by Gantz, The Coldest Winter by Haberstram, Johnson's History of the Jews, James Carroll's Constantine's Sword, and several others. I keep at least 6 or 7 going at any one time, nearly all non-fiction, mostly histories and economic history, company histories, and the like.


----------



## NoNukes

I just finished reading One of the Cats by Richard Mettler. A funny and interesting look at growing up in America.


----------



## Gdjjr

Just finished, today, "The Return" by Nicholas Sparks- the man is a great story teller.


----------



## Gdjjr

I'll start on the new, Robert Galbraith, book tonight- "Troubled Blood" *927 PAGES! *


----------



## lg325

Decision Points by George W. Bush.   It is an interesting read. When a young boy they lived in an apartment with a shared bathroom . And he talks about sharing the bathroom with two prostitutes. He writes like he is talking to you directly. And so far I am enjoying the read.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Reliquary by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child.  Excellent and spooky.


----------



## bluzman61

I'm currently reading Alas, Babylon, by Pat Frank.  First published in 1959, it was one of the earliest books that dealt with a post-nuclear war world.  It's a good read so far.


----------



## lg325

Alas Babylon was required reading in my Jr. High School class. That was back in 1971. It  caused some good conversations among us kids on the bus ride home.


----------



## bluzman61

lg325 said:


> Alas Babylon was required reading in my Jr. High School class. That was back in 1971. It  caused some good conversations among us kids on the bus ride home.


I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Gdjjr

Today I finished 1000 Texas Longhorns- a fictional story about a real character, Nelson Story- at the end of the book the author acknowledges where he got his history information from- 

https://www.amazon.com/Thousand-Tex...vtargid=pla-1004465326462&psc=1&tag=ff0d01-20

I decided to look up this "character"- Nelson Story was as real as the day is long









						Nelson Story – Hero, scoundrel legend
					

Of all Bozeman's founding fathers, none left a greater imprint than Nelson Story.




					www.bozemandailychronicle.com
				




It's not the best western I've read, but, I haven't read one in quite sometime and I used to enjoy the author, Johnny D. Boggs http://www.johnnydboggs.com/Biography.html


----------



## Starleigh

I have started the first book in a mystery series: Elementary, She Read by Vicki Delaney. Kind of a cozy mystery with a bookstore owner as the narrator.  I love mysteries, but I'm a picky reader! If I don't get pulled in after the first chapter or so, I put it down. This is pretty good so far. I already reserved the second book in the series at my library.


----------



## Preacher

I am reading The Line Of Departure 4th book in the new world series. Somehow I managed to skip book 3 because library sent this one first and I thought I had already read the 3rd one but doesn't seem like I missed much.


----------



## lg325

Finished the Auto bio of GW Bush. Learned alot about the man not seen in the media.   Now reading ,They called him Stone Wall by Burke Davis.  Its a bio of  Lt General TJ Jackson. It starts with the hanging of John Brown. So far a good read


----------



## Thevolunteerwino

hjmick said:


> Currently, _The Lost City of Z: A Tale of Deadly Obsession in the Amazon_ by David Grann
> 
> [ame=[URL]http://www.amazon.com/Lost-City-Deadly-Obsession-Amazon/dp/0385513534]The&tag=ff0d01-20[/URL] Lost City of Z[/ame]
> 
> 
> From Publishers Weekly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1925, renowned British explorer Col. Percy Harrison Fawcett embarked on a much publicized search to find the city of Z, site of an ancient Amazonian civilization that may or may not have existed. Fawcett, along with his grown son Jack, never returned, but that didn't stop countless others, including actors, college professors and well-funded explorers from venturing into the jungle to find Fawcett or the city. Among the wannabe explorers is Grann, a staff writer for the New Yorker, who has bad eyes and a worse sense of direction. He became interested in Fawcett while researching another story, eventually venturing into the Amazon to satisfy his all-consuming curiosity about the explorer and his fatal mission. Largely about Fawcett, the book examines the stranglehold of passion as Grann's vigorous research mirrors Fawcett's obsession with uncovering the mysteries of the jungle. By interweaving the great story of Fawcett with his own investigative escapades in South America and Britain, Grann provides an in-depth, captivating character study that has the relentless energy of a classic adventure tale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Grisham's review for Amazon.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In April of 1925, a legendary British explorer named Percy Fawcett launched his final expedition into the depths of the Amazon in Brazil. His destination was the lost city of El Dorado, the &#8220;City of Gold,&#8221; an ancient kingdom of great sophistication, architecture, and culture that, for some reason, had vanished. The idea of El Dorado had captivated anthropologists, adventurers, and scientists for 400 years, though there was no evidence it ever existed. Hundreds of expeditions had gone looking for it. Thousands of men had perished in the jungles searching for it. Fawcett himself had barely survived several previous expeditions and was more determined than ever to find the lost city with its streets and temples of gold.
> 
> The world was watching. Fawcett, the last of the great Victorian adventurers, was financed by the Royal Geographical Society in London, the world&#8217;s foremost repository of research gathered by explorers. Fawcett, then age 57, had proclaimed for decades his belief in the City of Z, as he had nicknamed it. His writings, speeches, and exploits had captured the imagination of millions, and reports of his last expedition were front page news.
> 
> His expeditionary force consisted of three men--himself, his 21-year-old son Jack, and one of Jack&#8217;s friends. Fawcett believed that only a small group had any chance of surviving the horrors of the Amazon. He had seen large forces decimated by malaria, insects, snakes, poison darts, starvation, and insanity. He knew better. He and his two companions would travel light, carry their own supplies, eat off the land, pose no threat to the natives, and endure months of hardship in their search for the Lost City of Z.
> 
> They were never seen again. Fawcett&#8217;s daily dispatches trickled to a stop. Months passed with no word. Because he had survived several similar forays into the Amazon, his family and friends considered him to be near super-human. As before, they expected Fawcett to stumble out of the jungle, bearded and emaciated and announcing some fantastic discovery. It did not happen.
> 
> Over the years, the search for Fawcett became more alluring than the search for El Dorado itself. Rescue efforts, from the serious to the farcical, materialized in the years that followed, and hundreds of others lost their lives in the search. Rewards were posted. Psychics were brought in by the family. Articles and books were written. For decades the legend of Percy Fawcett refused to die.
> 
> The great mystery of what happened to Fawcett has never been solved, perhaps until now. In 2004, author David Grann discovered the story while researching another one. Soon, like hundreds before him, he became obsessed with the legend of the colorful adventurer and his baffling disappearance. Grann, a lifelong New Yorker with an admitted aversion to camping and mountain climbing, a lousy sense of direction, and an affinity for take-out food and air conditioning, soon found himself in the jungles of the Amazon. What he found there, some 80 years after Fawcett&#8217;s disappearance, is a startling conclusion to this absorbing narrative.
> 
> _The Lost City of Z_ is a riveting, exciting and thoroughly compelling tale of adventure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm about halfway through it and I must say it is quite interesting and very well written.
Click to expand...

Just finished Orwell 1984


----------



## lg325

Hillbilly Elegy, and Just as I am. a biography of Billy Graham.


----------



## Preacher

lg325 said:


> Hillbilly Elegy, and Just as I am. a biography of Billy Graham.


Hillbilly Elegy is a great book! They made it into a movie as well.


----------



## lg325

Just read Hillbilly  Elegy by J.D. VANCE  -  I recommend it. It needs to be required reading in our schools and be read by anyone running for office.  What is in this book has been my issue since  I was a school boy . wrote a couple reports on it. Caused a lot of class room discussion  among the class and my teachers.  I am happy this book is out there to educate those who are isolated from the real America.


----------



## Flopper

David Baldacci's Memory Man series, a great read for cop and mystery fans


----------



## Flopper

lg325 said:


> Just read Hillbilly  Elegy by J.D. VANCE  -  I recommend it. It needs to be required reading in our schools and be read by anyone running for office.  What is in this book has been my issue since  I was a school boy . wrote a couple reports on it. Caused a lot of class room discussion  among the class and my teachers.  I am happy this book is out there to educate those who are isolated from the real America.


Sounds like likes it worth a read


----------



## Gdjjr

I just finished This Tender Land- one of the descriptions calls it an "epic"- I didn't see it that way, but, it is a good story although it ended too soon for my taste-

_In the summer of 1932, on the banks of Minnesota's Gilead River, the Lincoln Indian Training School is a pitiless place where Native American children, forcibly separated from their parents, are sent to be educated. It is also home to Odie O’Banion, a lively orphan boy whose exploits constantly earn him the superintendent’s wrath. Odie and his brother, Albert, are the only white faces among the hundreds of Native American children at the school.

After committing a terrible crime, Odie and Albert are forced to flee for their lives along with their best friend, Mose, a mute young man of Sioux heritage. Out of pity, they also take with them a brokenhearted little girl named Emmy. Together, they steal away in a canoe, heading for the mighty Mississippi in search for a place to call home.

Over the course of one unforgettable summer, these four orphan vagabonds journey into the unknown, crossing paths with others who are adrift, from struggling farmers and traveling faith healers to displaced families and lost souls of all kinds. With the feel of a modern classic, This Tender Land is an enthralling, bighearted epic that shows how the magnificent American landscape connects us all, haunts our dreams, and makes us whole._ 

*This Tender Land*


----------



## Disir

I am working my way through a list of books that I meant to get to. 

I just finished Queen of the Conqueror: The life of Mathilda, wife of William I by Tracy Borman.  I'm pretty sure that we could take everything that we know to be true of this woman and wrap that up in a generous 30 pages.   The first half of this book was really hard to get into. I normally don't mind going through information that dispels myths, etc. This time it was hard and it could just be me. The claims of her being the "first" is a bit off putting.

William the Bastard was not a warm, fuzzy guy. He didn't get as far as he did by being a warm, fuzzy guy. He was brutal. It wasn't enough for him to be a regular, brutal, murdering, lying guy. He had to be a wife beater. 

The argument can be made that it was ok to beat your wife back then. Ok. But, just because you could did not mean that you did. Otherwise, what would the point have been in adding it in later? There is no lesson in there for women of that time period if the point is that William is a monster. 

Their entire relationship was reportedly based on violence. He asks her to marry him. She refuses because he is a bastard. She runs her mouth about it. He rides right up to her on her dad's property and beats her up, destroys her clothes by throwing her in the mud, jumps on his horse and rides off. Now, she will only marry him.

It was also amusing the number of times her husband reportedly did a beat down and drug her through the streets. A lot of the rumors were started a hundred or so years down the road. Although there were a few that were started by some who thought it very beneficial during that time period.  For all intensive purposes they got along splendidly up until their oldest son tried to overthrow his dad. He clearly loved her because he didn't kill her. He didn't sleep with other women and he trusted her up until she provided money etc. to her son. 

 The second half was easier and this could be  because I knew there was an end.


----------



## Disir

I'm reading Five Chiefs by Justice John Paul Stevens.  The first section discusses the first 12 chief justices. The rest of the book are his memories of the five chief justices that he worked with in one capacity or another. The five are Fred Vinson, Earl Warren, Warren Burger, William Rehnquist, and John Roberts.


----------



## lg325

Just finished  Unmasked  BY Andy No.  I recommend it. It is well documented evidence  of Antifa  there root beginnings up until modern times.  The  book came in the mail in good conditions but the pages were stuck together I had to take time to separate them. Other then that it was  eye opening read and all American citizens should read it and be  prepared and involved to oppose these people and there supporters in government.


----------



## lg325

Now reading - The Swamp The Everglades ,Florida, and the Politics of Paradise  by Michael Grunwald. Also Westmorland by Samuel Zaffiri   . Its a biography of General William C. Westmorland.


----------



## Disir

I just started Six Amendments: How and why we should change the constitution by John Paul Stevens.


----------



## midcan5

__





						Reading that opens the mind - Books
					

What is Zen & the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance about?



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## AMart

Finished last December The House at Sugar Beach, by Helene Cooper.

She is a descendant of the Black Americans who sailed back to Africa in the 1800's and founded their own country Liberia. She escaped to the USA in 1980 when *revolutionaries*  took over. Her class of people (descendants of Americans) were hunted down, tortured, killed, raped etc. The created their own caste like system in Liberia and generally looked different than the native tribes as many had some Euro blood.

Author






Fate, so it seemed, handed Helene Cooper a “one-in-a-million lottery ticket” when she was born into “what passed for the landed gentry upper class of Africa’s first independent country.” Both sides of Cooper’s family traced their roots to Liberia’s founding fathers — freed slaves from the United States who fought disease and the recalcitrant local population to forge a new nation. Their bravery and ingenuity were legendary, and their descendants soon formed Liberia’s upper caste.









						African Idyll (Published 2008)
					

The Times’s Helene Cooper fled a warring Liberia as a child. In this memoir, she returns to confront the ghosts of her past -- and to find a lost sister.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## lg325

Westmorland by Samuel Zaffiri . Its a biography of General William C. Westmorland.  I recommend this book.  Information in is well documented and it is a good read. I remember all the negative news about him as I was growing up back in the 1960s  and 70s. I didn't know he sued CBS news for Libel.    The Vietnam sections is really good.


----------



## frigidweirdo

I'm reading Dan Simmons books. Really good. Scifi with deep story lines. 

Hyperion and the Fall of Hyperion are two books which tell one story. I'm reading Endymion which is set 250 years later.....


----------



## bluzman61

Farnham's Freehold, by Robert A. Heinlein.  OK Sci-Fi adventure, details a family and friend surviving a nuclear war in bomb shelter built by Hugh Farnham, the patriarch of the family. They somehow are transported a couple thousand years into the future because of the nuclear blast.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

bluzman61 said:


> Farnham's Freehold, by Robert A. Heinlein.  OK Sci-Fi adventure, details a family and friend surviving a nuclear war in bomb shelter built by Hugh Farnham, the patriarch of the family. They somehow are transported a couple thousand years into the future because of the nuclear blast.


Is that a novel or short story?


----------



## bluzman61

RetiredGySgt said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Farnham's Freehold, by Robert A. Heinlein.  OK Sci-Fi adventure, details a family and friend surviving a nuclear war in bomb shelter built by Hugh Farnham, the patriarch of the family. They somehow are transported a couple thousand years into the future because of the nuclear blast.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a novel or short story?
Click to expand...

It's a novel.


----------



## skye

I am re-reading the story of the final days of  Nicolas II  and family ...the  Romanovs.

It's so horribly sad the way they were murdered by the Bolsheviks ... I read it over and over ,and try to understand how can human beings be so evil.... it's just beyond me such demonic behavior.


----------



## BlueGin

131-Brat: An '80s Story
					





					www.belomero.com


----------



## RetiredGySgt

bluzman61 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Farnham's Freehold, by Robert A. Heinlein.  OK Sci-Fi adventure, details a family and friend surviving a nuclear war in bomb shelter built by Hugh Farnham, the patriarch of the family. They somehow are transported a couple thousand years into the future because of the nuclear blast.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a novel or short story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a novel.
Click to expand...

is it where in the future black men have white slaves?


----------



## bluzman61

RetiredGySgt said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Farnham's Freehold, by Robert A. Heinlein.  OK Sci-Fi adventure, details a family and friend surviving a nuclear war in bomb shelter built by Hugh Farnham, the patriarch of the family. They somehow are transported a couple thousand years into the future because of the nuclear blast.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a novel or short story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a novel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is it where in the future black men have white slaves?
Click to expand...

I'm only about half way into the book, it APPEARS that's where things are headed.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

bluzman61 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Farnham's Freehold, by Robert A. Heinlein.  OK Sci-Fi adventure, details a family and friend surviving a nuclear war in bomb shelter built by Hugh Farnham, the patriarch of the family. They somehow are transported a couple thousand years into the future because of the nuclear blast.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a novel or short story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a novel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is it where in the future black men have white slaves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only about half way into the book, it APPEARS that's where things are headed.
Click to expand...

ok so I have read it it seems

Love sci fi


----------



## mosser

I'm currently reading two books.

1. James Baldwin's Notes of A Native Son, a collection of ten essays. As much as this is about the race question in America, it is also about what it means to write grief (one's own and another's--the latter being the more dubious and challenging). The central questions also put into perspective the emotional density of Baldwin's first novel - Go Tell It On the Mountain. Very outspoken collection; I don't think many would dare to write this way in our age of excessive political correctness.

2. Lois Lowry's The Giver - I'm reading this with my nephew, who said he'd read it if I read it with him. Didn't know much about the book till I picked it up. Sort of vaguely reminds me of Orwell's Animal Farm and 1984.


----------



## Gracie

TRYING to finish Clan Of The Cave Bear series but it's too boring now.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> TRYING to finish Clan Of The Cave Bear series but it's too boring now.



  I read that one when I was in my teens.
It started out okay but it got boring as hell towards the end.
I'm one of those who cant stop reading a book even if it starts to suck.
If I catch the suck early on I can stop reading a book though,it's usually due to poor writing.


----------



## Mindful

skye said:


> I am re-reading the story of the final days of  Nicolas II  and family ...the  Romanovs.
> 
> It's so horribly sad the way they were murdered by the Bolsheviks ... I read it over and over ,and try to understand how can human beings be so evil.... it's just beyond me such demonic behavior.



You’d have thought the British Royal Family, who were relatives of Tzar Nicholas, could have given them sanctuary.


----------



## Mindful

I’m halfway through Phillip Pullman’s  His Dark Materials trilogy ~ The Subtle Knife.


----------



## skye

Mindful said:


> You’d have thought the British Royal Family, who were relatives of Tzar Nicholas, could have given them sanctuary.



I know....and the British Royal Family  turned out to be scum.


----------



## Mindful

skye said:


> I know....and the British Royal Family  turned out to be scum.



Prince Harry certainly has.


----------



## skye

Mindful said:


> Prince Harry certainly has.



Him now.

But .....King George the V .... he  is pure undiluted scum..... he let the Russian Imperial family died by not allowing them in Britain.

I hope he is burning in Hell.


----------



## lg325

Just began rereading James Fenimore Cooper's  The Leatherstocking Tales .    It is one of my all time favorites. Great reading with all this rainy weather and staying indoors.


----------



## bluzman61

I'm re-reading Flowers for Algernon, by Daniel Keyes.  The structure of the story is brilliant.  It's considered Sci-Fi, but to me it's much more than that.  It's just a wonderful piece of literature with perhaps THE most heart-breaking ending I've read.  Highly recommended.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

I don't like bad endings for love stories but for war stories it is ok.


----------



## Preacher

I have read quite a few things since I last posted. Read biography of Lester Maddox who was a governor of Georgia, read a trilogy of The Economic Collapse by Mark Goodwin it's the 2nd trilogy of his I have read and really enjoyed. Now reading Bill Cowher's biography he was head coach of the Steelers my entire youth.


----------



## Preacher

lg325 said:


> Just finished  Unmasked  BY Andy No.  I recommend it. It is well documented evidence  of Antifa  there root beginnings up until modern times.  The  book came in the mail in good conditions but the pages were stuck together I had to take time to separate them. Other then that it was  eye opening read and all American citizens should read it and be  prepared and involved to oppose these people and there supporters in government.


That's on my to read list, actually its the next book up in my stack of books on my night table. Probably start it sometime this week.


----------



## Montrovant

Preacher said:


> That's on my to read list, actually its the next book up in my stack of books on my night table. Probably start it sometime this week.



Before I made the change I didn't think I'd like it, but I'm happy I decided to switch to a Kindle.  It saves SO much space!  Those book stacks could get big.


----------



## Frankeneinstein

rightwinger said:


> I am reading this stupid message board


lol


----------



## lg325

Montrovant said:


> Before I made the change I didn't think I'd like it, but I'm happy I decided to switch to a Kindle.  It saves SO much space!  Those book stacks could get big.


I can't seem to focus my mind on reading e-books  I   Like my  printed books.  .


----------



## Frankeneinstein

Just finished 
"LIMITLESS"...JIM KWIK
since June I've read
"OTHER MINDS" and "METAZOA" by Peter Godfrey-Smith
"The Knowledge Machine"...Michael Strevens
"The Marxist Ontology" by Michal Andrej Molnar
And the one that best shows the mindlessness of left wing education is 
"7 1/2 Lessons About The Brain" by Lisa Feldman Barret PhD.
Talk about a waste of education:
She is cited in the blurb section as "a leading researcher in psychology and neuroscience", "a distinguished professor at Northeastern university", "with appointments at UMASS General Hospital and Harvard Med School," "she was awarded a Guggenheim fellowship, is a member of the American Academy of Arts and Sciences and the Royal Society of Canada...talk about a liberal education?, in her book she uses the word "CRAP" on more than one occasion to describe things she does not agree with, perhaps she was just playing to her audience of just living down her elitism...anyway she does not come across as an academic.


----------



## lg325

Now reading- From Foster House to the White House by Terrence K.  Williams.        I do recommend it.  Very inspiring.


----------



## lg325

Just started eading , The Presidents Daughter  by James Patterson and Bill Clinton.        Good story well written.  Fiction but timely. This could happen.       Presidents daughter  kidnapped by muslim terrorist.  594 pages.    136 chapters.   It is  a thriller.


----------



## SFC Ollie

The Skaar Invasion by Terry Brooks​


----------



## mosser

I have been reading along with my nephew for most of this year. It was my sister's idea, and it hasn't been half bad to be frank. We're currently reading and discussing Ray Bradbury's Fahrenheit 451. We watched the film, too, but I found it overwrought. The book is more nuanced than the film adaptation.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

I have been reading the Pendergast series by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child.   Listening actually, on audiobooks.  They are simply a fun read.  I read only ebooks.  I have lost so many favorite books over the years when I moved so many times.   Now I must have 200 ebooks and audiobooks.   They are with me at all times.


----------



## SFC Ollie

The Last Druid (The Fall of Shannara)​


----------



## Harry Dresden

SFC Ollie said:


> The Last Druid (The Fall of Shannara)​


if you want to read about another druid ollie read The _Iron Druid_ Chronicles by Kevin Hearne .....the story of 1000 year old druid Atticus O’Sullivan....


----------



## Darkwind

Currently, I have four books in play.

The Real Anthony Fauci: Bill Gates, Big Pharma, and the Global War on Democracy and Public Health (Children’s Health Defense) by Robert Kennedy​
A Plague Upon Our House: My Fight at the Trump White House to Stop COVID from Destroying America by Dr. Scott Atlas​
Rigged: How the Media, Big Tech, and the Democrats Seized Our Elections by Mollie Hemmingway​
and I am rereading:

The Eye of the World: Book One of The Wheel of Time by Robert Jordan.​


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> if you want to read about another druid ollie read The _Iron Druid_ Chronicles by Kevin Hearne .....the story of 1000 year old druid Atticus O’Sullivan....



The Iron Druid series is excellent.  Funny, but also with an enjoyable story.


----------



## Harry Dresden

here is another great read......


----------



## Darkwind

skye said:


> I know....and the British Royal Family  turned out to be scum.


I hate to break it to you lass, but they have always been such.  There are a couple of good documentaries on Youtube about the entire family line of the first Kings and the line of Pendragon.  

They are not nice people.


----------



## skye

Darkwind said:


> I hate to break it to you lass, but they have always been such.  There are a couple of good documentaries on Youtube about the entire family line of the first Kings and the line of Pendragon.
> 
> They are not nice people.



Well... I was talking in the context of letting  the Tsar and his family to be killed, instead of giving them refuge in Britain.

That was one of the most horrendous episodes in history.


----------



## asaratis

Darkwind said:


> I hate to break it to you lass, but they have always been such.  There are a couple of good documentaries on Youtube about the entire family line of the first Kings and the line of Pendragon.
> 
> They are not nice people.


Rumor has it that once upon a time the King was pissed at the Queen and loudly blurted out, "Fuck the Queen!", after which 1200 peasants were trampled to death in the resulting stampede.


----------



## lg325

Just finished ''TorchNumber'' by James Ellory. Fun reading had to decipher the street lingo of that era. Good story though.
Now starting reading '' Fade to Blond'' by Max Phillips.   Both stories are known as pulp fiction and rough street lingo is used and may be offensive by some. But I like it. Good bedtime reading.


----------



## mosser

Will be finishing Hanif Kureishi's The Last Word tonight. It is--supposedly--loosely based on VS Naipaul and Patrick French's biography of Naipaul. It has something startling/wonderful in almost every page, though at least as far as I've looked, it doesn't have too many favorable reviews. Kureishi has thus far avoided the pressure to write respectable and politically correct works, so it's interesting to wonder what a new novel (should he write one) might be like. This one has been so good so far.

Also doing some basic, 101-level readings on logic (a really dry subject!). Currently, doing a small module on transductive reasoning.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

My son recommended John Greens - Anthropocene Reviewed.
Anyone read this?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Oldie. Chronocules, D.G. Compton (1970)


----------



## rightwinger

SFC Ollie said:


> Oldie. Chronocules, D.G. Compton (1970)


Ollies back!


----------



## SFC Ollie

rightwinger said:


> Ollies back!


Always hanging around....


----------



## Stryder50

Rather not start a thread for this, thought it might be useful here;
A Brief Survey of the Great American Novel(s)​Do we need the G.A.N.? Why do we keep looking?








						A Brief Survey of the Great American Novel(s)
					

Do we need the G.A.N.? Why do we keep looking?




					getpocket.com


----------



## Rocko

I finished The Stand. It was very good


----------



## Mindful

The meaning of life?

Has anyone read it?


----------



## Flopper

John Grisham's "The Judge's List".  It has an interesting subject, a sitting judge who is a serial killer.   It's a reasonable good book but certainly not as good as his early books, "A "Time to Kill", "The Firm", "The Pelican Brief", "The Rainmaker", "The Runaway Jury"....  Where his early books were page turners you couldn't put down, his recent books just don't measure up. Yet they are worth reading.  They are just not the John Grisham books I loved to read.


----------



## McRib

Just started this, it's pretty good, and talks about putting yourself through rigorous extremes to improve your health, both physical and mental.


----------



## Disir

I just finished The Oracle: the lost secrets and hidden message of ancient Delphi by William J. Broad. It's about the discovery that ethylene was what impacted the Oracle. I had no idea that Greece was so young in the grand scheme of things. 

I'm reading The Complete Greek Tragedies I translated by Richmond Lattimore.  Every time the chorus starts my brain gets a vision of 6 cardboard people in togas speaking in a monotonous tone. It's still not entertaining. I'm so done with Troy. I'm reading it but...blah.


----------



## Circe

Disir said:


> I just finished The Oracle: the lost secrets and hidden message of ancient Delphi by William J. Broad. It's about the discovery that ethylene was what impacted the Oracle. I had no idea that Greece was so young in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> I'm reading The Complete Greek Tragedies I translated by Richmond Lattimore.  Every time the chorus starts my brain gets a vision of 6 cardboard people in togas speaking in a monotonous tone. It's still not entertaining. I'm so done with Troy. I'm reading it but...blah.


I met Lattimore. He was wonderful. I like his Iliad a lot. 

I am reading right now _Bare Branches_, which is about the sex selection against females common all over a lot of the world resulting in more masculinized, violent societies because it leaves all the "bare branches," young men who can't find wives and are attracted into armies and police and gangs of thieves and so on. What an eye-opener. It was pretty famous at the beginning of this century when I bought it --------- I'm only now starting to catch up.

And in the middle of Stephen King's new "If It Bleeds," one of his collections of short stories (usually these have at least one novella, and this one does). This collection seems so far to be very modern, in that the horrors involve modern tech --- cell phones, Internet, etc. I like it.


----------



## Disir

I'm working my way through A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Agora: Ancient Greek and Roman Humour by R. Drew Griffith and Robert B. Marks.


----------



## lg325

*Four Hours in My Lai . I finished  with it,  it does have a lot of  information but I cannot recommend it on its own. I suggest reading it along with watching some of the documentaries with real film footage of the incident. *


----------



## Disir

Completed: Women in Greek Myth by Mary Lefkowitz. This came out in the '80s. It's right after a  bunch of books came out in the decade before incorporating feminist theories into the subject. At first it was fun because she is going through pointing out what information is available and what isn't and calling out other interpretations. 

 Unfortunately, at the end she cites Edward Gibbons as a source for something. He's not a legit source. I get this is an old book. I don't understand how anyone could be so detail oriented and still consider him to be a source at any time.


----------



## hjmick

_Anthrax Island_ by D.L. Marshall

FACT: In 1942, in growing desperation at the progress of the war and fearing invasion by the s, the UK government approved biological weapons tests on British soil. Their aim: to perfect an anthrax weapon destined for Germany. They succeeded.

FACT: Though the attack was never launched, the testing ground, Gruinard Island, was left lethally contaminated. It became known as Anthrax Island.

Now government scientists have returned to the island. They become stranded by an equipment failure and so John Tyler is flown in to fix the problem. He quickly discovers there's more than research going on. When one of the scientists is found impossibly murdered inside a sealed room, Tyler realizes he's trapped with a killer...







Anthrax Island


Good read so far...


----------



## Disir

I finished Trying Neaira: the true story of a courtesan's scandalous life in ancient Greece by Debra Hamel. It was a trial with limited information and zero information on the outcome. I learned more about the legal system in Athens than anywhere else. I didn't care for the way it was written. 

I'm starting on Aspects of Death in Early Greek Art and Poetry by Emily Vermeule.


----------



## Disir

I started Charles Freeman's Holy Bones, Holy Dust: How Relics shaped the History of Medieval Europe. It went out of print and the price skyrocketed. There were no available copies and myself and 9 others were "watching" for it.  I snagged one when it did become available for a whopping $10. I'm pretty sure that the key to obtaining some of these books is to stay alive longer than everyone else.


----------



## g5000

I'm currently reading _The War That Ended Peace: The Road to 1914._


784 pages.

The synopsis on Amazon:

_The War That Ended Peace brings vividly to life the military leaders, politicians, diplomats, bankers, and the extended, interrelated family of crowned headsacross Europe who failed to stop the descent into war: in Germany, the mercurial Kaiser Wilhelm II and the chief of the German general staff, Von Moltke the Younger; in Austria-Hungary, Emperor Franz Joseph, a man who tried, through sheer hard work, to stave off the coming chaos in his empire; in Russia, Tsar Nicholas II and his wife; in Britain, King Edward VII, Prime Minister Herbert Asquith, and British admiral Jacky Fisher, the fierce advocate of naval reform who entered into the arms race with Germany that pushed the continent toward confrontation on land and sea.

There are the would-be peacemakers as well, among them prophets of the horrors of future wars whose warnings went unheeded: Alfred Nobel, who donated his fortune to the cause of international understanding, and Bertha von Suttner, a writer and activist who was the first woman awarded Nobel’s new Peace Prize. Here too we meet the urbane and cosmopolitan Count Harry Kessler, who noticed many of the early signs that something was stirring in Europe; the young Winston Churchill, then First Lord of the Admiralty and a rising figure in British politics; Madame Caillaux, who shot a man who might have been a force for peace; and more. With indelible portraits, MacMillan shows how the fateful decisions of a few powerful people changed the course of history.

Taut, suspenseful, and impossible to put down, The War That Ended Peace is also a wise cautionary reminder of how wars happen in spite of the near-universal desire to keep the peace. Destined to become a classic in the tradition of Barbara Tuchman’s The Guns of August, The War That Ended Peace enriches our understanding of one of the defining periods and events of the twentieth century._


----------



## Disir

I am starting The Return of the Dead: Ghosts, Ancestors, and the Transparent Veil of the Pagan Mind by Claude Lecouteux. He was a professor of medieval literature and civilizations in France. I had never heard of him until recently.


----------



## Disir

hjmick said:


> _Anthrax Island_ by D.L. Marshall
> 
> FACT: In 1942, in growing desperation at the progress of the war and fearing invasion by the s, the UK government approved biological weapons tests on British soil. Their aim: to perfect an anthrax weapon destined for Germany. They succeeded.
> 
> FACT: Though the attack was never launched, the testing ground, Gruinard Island, was left lethally contaminated. It became known as Anthrax Island.
> 
> Now government scientists have returned to the island. They become stranded by an equipment failure and so John Tyler is flown in to fix the problem. He quickly discovers there's more than research going on. When one of the scientists is found impossibly murdered inside a sealed room, Tyler realizes he's trapped with a killer...
> 
> View attachment 655082
> 
> 
> Anthrax Island
> 
> 
> Good read so far...


I came real close to purchasing that book based on what you wrote. It's been several years since I have had any interest in fiction.


----------



## hjmick

Disir said:


> I came real close to purchasing that book based on what you wrote. It's been several years since I have had any interest in fiction.



I read both non-fiction and fiction. A lot of the fiction is either historical or it has the roots of the plot in historical fact. Of course, some of the fiction is just good old who-done-its... Connelly, Sandford, Grisham and the like.

Right now I'm working through John Sandford's _Ocean Prey_ so my wife can take it to Turks and Caicos with her.

Up next is either _Tombstone_ by Tom Clavin:









						Tombstone
					

The true story of the Earp brothers, Doc Holliday, and the famous Battle at the OK Corral, by the New York Times bestselling author of Do...



					www.goodreads.com
				





Or _Indianapolis _by Lynn Vincent and Sara Vladic:









						Indianapolis
					

A human drama unlike any other—the riveting and definitive full story of the worst sea disaster in United States naval history.Just after...



					www.goodreads.com


----------



## Disir

hjmick said:


> I read both non-fiction and fiction. A lot of the fiction is either historical or it has the roots of the plot in historical fact. Of course, some of the fiction is just good old who-done-its... Connelly, Sandford, Grisham and the like.
> 
> Right now I'm working through John Sandford's _Ocean Prey_ so my wife can take it to Turks and Caicos with her.
> 
> Up next is either _Tombstone_ by Tom Clavin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tombstone
> 
> 
> The true story of the Earp brothers, Doc Holliday, and the famous Battle at the OK Corral, by the New York Times bestselling author of Do...
> 
> 
> 
> www.goodreads.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or _Indianapolis _by Lynn Vincent and Sara Vladic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indianapolis
> 
> 
> A human drama unlike any other—the riveting and definitive full story of the worst sea disaster in United States naval history.Just after...
> 
> 
> 
> www.goodreads.com


I love almost everything about Tombstone. Please post what you think about that one when you are done!


----------



## hjmick

Disir said:


> I love almost everything about Tombstone. Please post what you think about that one when you are done!



Will do. You just picked my next book...


----------



## mosser

Currently reading Ocean Vuong's On Earth We're Briefly Gorgeous. Despite the constant undercurrent of wistfulness about the book, it is funny at times. Even the humor simmers, as opposed to jumping out at readers. So far I like it, though I don't think this is a non-linear work, though publishers and smitten critics keep insisting that is. If it is, it is barely so.

I was reading some of Margaret Atwood's short fiction last month and was deeply struck by the ways in which she brings together the literary and ecological, like Peter Matthiessen. I've been doing some ecology-related readings since. Now reading up about climax communities.


----------



## Disir

I finished Savage Energies: Lessons of Myth and Ritual in Ancient Greece by Walter Burkert translated by Peter Bing. He was a professor of classics at the University of Zurich. It's more like 5 essays with about 10 pages of sources. I love that. He does his own translations. I love that too. It sure was short and I wish it had been longer.  

 I'm going to start Working IX to V: Orgy planners, funeral clowns and other prized professions of the ancient world by Vicki Leon. I have a few books that I am not looking forward to reading and this is one of them. The material is interesting but I'm not sure about her writing style.


----------



## Blues Man

The Myth of Sisyphus


----------



## Disir

I'm starting Pagan Holiday: On the trail of ancient Roman tourists.


----------



## Disir

I am almost finished with The Home of the Heroes: The Aegean before the Greeks by Sinclair Hood and will start Pomeroy's Spartan Women and then her Goddesses, Whores, Wives, and Slaves: Women in Classical Antiquity.


----------



## hjmick

Disir said:


> I love almost everything about Tombstone. Please post what you think about that one when you are done!




About at the halfway point. It is well written, not a slog to get through like some nonfiction I've picked up in the past. Very interesting, I've learned a few things I didn't know, some of the things I thought I knew have been corrected. I've been reading it for about an hour a day at the office, that will change, as it always does, when I slip past the halfway point. But it did pass my 100 page threshold, if I don't get past the first 100 pages in the first day, maybe the second, it doesn't bode well for the book...


----------



## Disir

hjmick said:


> About at the halfway point. It is well written, not a slog to get through like some nonfiction I've picked up in the past. Very interesting, I've learned a few things I didn't know, some of the things I thought I knew have been corrected. I've been reading it for about an hour a day at the office, that will change, as it always does, when I slip past the halfway point. But it did pass my 100 page threshold, if I don't get past the first 100 pages in the first day, maybe the second, it doesn't bode well for the book...


Well, that's good.


----------



## hjmick

Disir said:


> Well, that's good.




Indeed... maybe I'll have you pick my next book as well.


----------



## Disir

I started Hermes: Guide of Souls by Karl Kerenyi. It was first published in 1944 from a lecture that he gave in 1943. He is really interesting all by himself. He did some work with Joseph Campbell.  He was born in Hungary and had fled the Nazi academic machine to Switzerland and provided the lecture hoping they would keep him in.  




__





						Károly Kerényi - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




This won't take too long to finish probably tonight.  I'm going to start The First Clash: The miraculous Greek victory at Marathon and its impact on Western Civilization by James Lacey.


----------



## lg325

Now reading The Believers Hope by Oliver  B.  Greene        It is a collection of his sermons.   He was a Baptist preacher and one of the best at explaining scripture without compromising.


----------



## hjmick

Disir said:


> I started Hermes: Guide of Souls by Karl Kerenyi. It was first published in 1944 from a lecture that he gave in 1943. He is really interesting all by himself. He did some work with Joseph Campbell.  He was born in Hungary and had fled the Nazi academic machine to Switzerland and provided the lecture hoping they would keep him in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Károly Kerényi - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This won't take too long to finish probably tonight.  I'm going to start The First Clash: The miraculous Greek victory at Marathon and its impact on Western Civilization by James Lacey.











						Tombstone
					

The true story of the Earp brothers, Doc Holliday, and the famous Battle at the OK Corral, by the New York Times bestselling author of Do...



					www.goodreads.com
				




Excellent read.


----------



## Disir

hjmick said:


> Tombstone
> 
> 
> The true story of the Earp brothers, Doc Holliday, and the famous Battle at the OK Corral, by the New York Times bestselling author of Do...
> 
> 
> 
> www.goodreads.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent read.


That is awesome! Thanks.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Blizzard  by George Stone


----------



## Disir

I haven't finished The First Clash. I stopped to read something else and then I picked up The Road to Delphi by Michael Wood. I'm on chapter two and I'm thinking this is going to be about 265 pages of mental masturbation.


----------



## Disir

I finished First Clash. I should have started with that book because it filled in a whole lot of gaps in my mental time line. It was fast paced and it was real easy to get into.  The Persians got their asses handed to them.  This covers the events leading up to the Battle of Marathon.   The Persians had never seen Greeks with that much organization. The “party” for the poor people was The Hills/ Hyperakroio and was represented by the noble family Pisistratidae. AND I figured out where Darius fits into all of this. This is actually a really informative book. I am starting to kind of visualize where all of these other civilizations and major cities were at during this time period. It's really cool. 

I have started Greek Gods, Human Livres: What we can learn from myths by Mary Lefkowitz.  Her goal is to to put the myths back into their time period rather than trying to make them fit into modern society.


----------



## Disir

I just started Smoke Signals for the Gods: Ancient Greek Sacrifice from the Archaic through Roman Periods by FS Naiden. I'm working through the first chapter which is going through all of the theories up till present about the "why" and the order of the ritual and whom it is the author agrees with.  However, this book (reportedly) includes archaeological evidence and I'm really down with that.


----------



## hjmick

Just finished _The Terminal List_ by Jack Carr. I wanted to read it before I watched the show on Amazon.

Very good read, hard to put down, it's a revenge story.

I did notice there was no attempt by the author to hide his politics, all the antagonists are liberals and the protagonists are not.









						The Terminal List (Terminal List, #1)
					

A Navy SEAL has nothing left to live for and everything to kill for after he discovers that the American government is behind the deaths ...



					www.goodreads.com


----------



## Montrovant

hjmick said:


> Just finished _The Terminal List_ by Jack Carr. I wanted to read it before I watched the show on Amazon.
> 
> Very good read, hard to put down, it's a revenge story.
> 
> I did notice there was no attempt by the author to hide his politics, all the antagonists are liberals and the protagonists are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Terminal List (Terminal List, #1)
> 
> 
> A Navy SEAL has nothing left to live for and everything to kill for after he discovers that the American government is behind the deaths ...
> 
> 
> 
> www.goodreads.com



You read the book before watching the show? That seems like a terrible idea.


----------



## hjmick

Montrovant said:


> You read the book before watching the show? That seems like a terrible idea.



It probably was, but on the upside I am now interested in reading more from the author...


----------



## lg325

*Public Policy for Democracy-  I am reading it now interesting for those like me who are political junkies. *


----------



## hjmick

_A Woman of No Importance: The Untold Story of the American Spy Who Helped Win World War II _by Sonia Purnell



			https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/40595446-a-woman-of-no-importance
		


I had heard of Virginia Hall before picking up this book, but the truth is far better than fiction...


----------



## hjmick

_INDIANAPOLIS: The True Story of the Worst Sea Disaster in U.S. Naval History and the Fifty-Year-Fight to Exonerate an Innocent Man _By Lynn Vincent and Sara Vladic



​This is a fantastic book. Don't let Robert Shaw's monologue in _JAWS_ be the extent of what you know about the USS INDIANAPOLIS. 









						Indianapolis
					

A human drama unlike any other—the riveting and definitive full story of the worst sea disaster in United States naval history.Just after...



					www.goodreads.com


----------



## Oddball

hjmick said:


> _INDIANAPOLIS: The True Story of the Worst Sea Disaster in U.S. Naval History and the Fifty-Year-Fight to Exonerate an Innocent Man _By Lynn Vincent and Sara Vladic
> 
> View attachment 708320​This is a fantastic book. Don't let Robert Shaw's monologue in _JAWS_ be the extent of what you know about the USS INDIANAPOLIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indianapolis
> 
> 
> A human drama unlike any other—the riveting and definitive full story of the worst sea disaster in United States naval history.Just after...
> 
> 
> 
> www.goodreads.com


That reminds me to re-read this one soon.









Ambrose interviewed nearly every veteran who has been on any given teevee documentary you've seen on the invasion, in vastly more stirring detail.


----------



## hjmick

Oddball said:


> That reminds me to re-read this one soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose interviewed nearly every veteran who has been on any given teevee documentary you've seen on the invasion, in vastly more stirring detail.




_Band of Brothers_ was a damn good read, I may have to try that one... ^


----------



## Oddball

hjmick said:


> _Band of Brothers_ was a damn good read, I may have to try that one... ^


It's a damn good read, amigo.


----------



## BackAgain

Mad Scientist said:


> Just finished "Unlimited Access" An FBI Agent  Inside the Clinton White House.
> 
> My Grandfather flew B-24's in Europe during WWII so I really enjoyed this one:
> "The Wild Blue : The  Men and Boys Who Flew the B-24s Over Germany 1944-45" Stephen Ambrose.


Use a larger font. Your post looks like a microfiche footnote.


----------



## Oddball

BackAgain said:


> Use a larger font. Your post looks like a microfiche footnote.


Was 12 years ago, dude....He doesn't even post here anymore.


----------



## BackAgain

Oddball said:


> Was 12 years ago, dude....He doesn't even post here anymore.


Lol. I realized that it was an ancient thread after I posted.


----------



## mosser

Just began "Evicted: Poverty and Profit in the American City" by Matthew Desmond. It details the impact of what is now called the Great Recession (2008-2009). It sheds light on the ways in which housing insecurity affected tenants on the brink of eviction, as well as those who were indeed evicted. It ties housing crisis or the lack of access to safe housing with human suffering, which seems obvious, but how often does suffering feature in economic  or policy analyses? These discourses are conducted in the language of rights and entitlements, and important as they are, they do not actually account for suffering. Refocusing these discourses to factor in human suffering could lead to a gentler, more humane form of capitalism and profiteering.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Absolutely heroic account of activists who not only work to prevent the murder of unborn children, but also rescue their remains from *dumpsters* and give them proper burials.


----------



## Mindful

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> but also rescue their remains from *dumpsters* and give them proper burials.



Can’t bear to think of that.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Mindful said:


> Can’t bear to think of that.


The photos are unbearable.


----------



## NoNukes

I am editing my second book of short stories, so that is what I am reading.


----------



## Disir

I just got my copy of Pharmakon: Plato, Drug Culture and Identity in Ancient Athens by Michael Rinella. I'm pretty excited about starting that.


----------



## McRib

_The Comfort Crisis _by Michael Easter. I'd definitely recommend it for the wealth of information the author gets from speaking to various experts, the writing is pretty good, nothing extraordinary for sure, but the book contains a lot of valuable info.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit




----------



## lg325

The True Believer - Wikipedia     Interesting book on how mass movements come about. A relevant subject in today's world.  It is by Eric Hoffer.


----------



## Disir

I just started Law, Violence and Community in Classical Athens by David Cohen.


----------

